# The Marshall Silver Jubilee Thread



## ayy itss daveee

Owners post pics, clips, and videos of your Jub!



Grey Tolex, Black Tolex, Slash Model, Combo.. Whatever!!!




To commemorate his 50 years in music and 25 years in the amplifier business, Jim Marshall introduced a limited edition collection of tube amps and cabinets in 1987. The amps, based on the 2203 and 2204 master volume designs, were known as the "25/50 Silver Jubilee" Series models. The products were distinctive, with their silver vinyl covering and chrome panels. They also featured a special commemorative plastic plate on each amp, a copy of which appears below.

As a special tie-in with the 25/50 theme, Marshall introduced a half-power mode so that the user could select either 25/50 watts on the 50 watt models, or 50/100 watts on the 100 watt models. This feature has been carried over into the JCM 900 series amps, but only on the 100 watt models. 25/50 Silver Jubilee Commemorative Plaque
The Jubilee Series amps also featured quiet switching between lead and rhythm channels. When the 1987 sales year ended, the special models were added into the existing JCM 800 line-up as the Custom Series (although they were sold in the traditional black vinyl after the Jubilee year was over). The model numbers for these amps were prefixed by a "JS" (Jubilee Series) after 1987.

It's interesting to note that Marshall did not produce a 100 watt combo model during their 25/50 anniversary year.

And of course, no story of the Silver Jubilee line would be complete without mentioning its strongest proponent. Guns N' Roses' lead guitarist, Slash, wholeheartedly endorses these amps. So much so, in fact, that Marshall reintroduced the 100 watt model (in black vinyl) as the Slash Limited Edition Signature amplifier in 1996.


----------



## ayy itss daveee




----------



## ayy itss daveee

Most people say it is best to treat these amps like a single channel unit...

That's how I set mine up, lead master always dimed and I use the master volume to control the volume.

To get a clean tone, I use my guitar volume.


----------



## jcmjmp

I have a Jubilee and a Jubilee clone and I can't say its the best amp ever made. It has its applications but I find my DSL smoother sounding with a great clean tone, great crunch and liquid lead. 

I've used the Jubilee more lately. I don't mind the clean tone. The thing about it is that the amp has to be cranked for the clean to sound decent and if you want to use both clean/lead, the EQ settings are a compromise. 

In saying that, I really like my Jubilee, but I find its a niche amp and if I were to have only 1 amp, it would be something else.


----------



## CAPDUNN

My Jubilee was a GREAT amp, but for me, the best is the 6100 as it is can cover more tones and sounds great at all of them. 

The Jubilee has amazing tone and warmth but needs to be cranked while the 6100 sounds great at any volume.


----------



## Wild_child

I have a Marshall 2555 from 84'

I was wondering do i need to replace caps, filters anything? And if i do can you tell me which ones to buy? 

Thanks


----------



## surface54

CAPDUNN said:


> My Jubilee was a GREAT amp but for me, the best is the 6100 as it is can cover more tones and sounds great at all of them.
> 
> The Jubilee has amazing tone and warmth but needs to be cranked while the 6100 sounds great at any volume.



i would of totally thought the 6100 would need to be loud to sound good?
is that false? cause i love amps that sound good at 0-3 on the master!


----------



## MonstersOfTheMidway

"The greatest lead guitar amp ever made...the Marshall Jubilee." PFFFF. One of greatest, I'll give you that, but not "the greatest."


----------



## ironlung40




----------



## Buggs.Crosby

DSHell Rules.....Bow now..............................Fear the Sheep!


----------



## crossroadsnyc

No.


----------



## ayy itss daveee

Alright alright, you guys are taking the title a bit too literal. 

A mod can edit it to "Official Jubilee Owners Thread" if need be. That's more the point of the thread.


----------



## Jesstaa

Wild_child said:


> I have a Marshall 2555 from 84'



No you don't



Wild_child said:


> I was wondering do i need to replace caps, filters anything? And if i do can you tell me which ones to buy?
> 
> Thanks


And yeah, you probably will, my 900 is 15 years old and it needs a cap job, better off doing it sooner rather than later.


----------



## crossroadsnyc

Jesstaa said:


> No you don't
> 
> 
> And yeah, you probably will, my 900 is 15 years old and it needs a cap job, better off doing it sooner rather than later.



Caught that as well. I'm guessing it was a mistype.


----------



## TwinACStacks

The Greatest is the Amp it's modeled after, the 2204/2203 JCM800. Followed closely by THE ALMIGHTY DSL.... everything else are just Marshalls.

Can I have an AMEN?


 TWIN


----------



## Micky

TwinACStacks said:


> The Greatest is the Amp it's modeled after, the 2204/2203 JCM800. Followed closely by THE ALMIGHTY DSL.... everything else are just Marshalls.
> 
> Can I have an AMEN?
> 
> 
> TWIN


 OK. A fucking men


----------



## drriff

TwinACStacks said:


> The Greatest is the Amp it's modeled after, the 2204/2203 JCM800. Followed closely by THE ALMIGHTY DSL.... everything else are just Marshalls.
> 
> Can I have an AMEN?
> 
> 
> TWIN



Sure, there are plenty of men that like that sort of thing.  

Can I have a woman?


----------



## Gtarzan81

TwinACStacks said:


> The Greatest is the Amp it's modeled after, the 2204/2203 JCM800. Followed closely by THE ALMIGHTY DSL.... everything else are just Marshalls.
> 
> Can I have an AMEN?
> 
> 
> TWIN




Erm, aern't we forgetting the 1959SLP et al??

I'd argue the 1962 Bluesbreaker combo used by Clapton, JTM 45/100 and SLP, paved the way for all the Marshall's that followed.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

surface54 said:


> i would of totally thought the 6100 would need to be loud to sound good?
> is that false? cause i love amps that sound good at 0-3 on the master!



The 6100 sounds great at all levels.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> The Greatest is the Amp it's modeled after, the 2204/2203 JCM800. Followed closely by THE ALMIGHTY DSL.... everything else are just Marshalls.
> 
> Can I have an AMEN?
> 
> 
> TWIN



Get off my lawn!


----------



## mike mike

i would have to say the ENGL Special Edition 6L6 is a betterlead and rythym and clean head than a jubilee, but the jubilee is great


----------



## Snakeface

I love the way my Jubilee sounds at 0-3 levels and I have owned a DSL too...the DSL has a great clean channel but the lead tone is not as smooth as on the Jubilees...while for some is not, for me it is the best sounding Marshall I have ever played and I would never consider playing anything else...I will post a video of my Jubilee soon when I will have some free time, probably this weekend.


----------



## gtrman

I had 4 jubes .. sold two of them ... in preperation to add two more - AFD100 (on pre-order).
Here's my 2555 and 2554 and a live YouTube clip of my Slash 2555.
The 2555 is my main workhorse now and I have used it on almost 50 gigs.












[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXm8GokUt7M"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXm8GokUt7M[/ame]


----------



## ayy itss daveee

How different do the heads and combos sound? I've never even seen a jub combo in person.


----------



## diesect20022000

gtrman said:


> I had 4 jubes .. sold two of them ... in preperation to add two more - AFD100 (on pre-order).
> Here's my 2555 and 2554 and a live YouTube clip of my Slash 2555.
> The 2555 is my main workhorse now and I have used it on almost 50 gigs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXm8GokUt7M



That was kind of cool


----------



## Gain Man

@gtrman

That video was smashing!
The guitar sound was good, but what is more important: your band is great. You have a fantastic singer and the polyphonic vocals, especially on Final Countdown, sound brilliant. All in all, that is a tight sounding and entertaining band.
Rock on!


----------



## RobS

Gtrman,
That was excellent. That song always brings back memories as I was in Europe at the time of it.

Great work.

Rob


----------



## Wild_child

Jesstaa said:


> No you don't
> 
> 
> And yeah, you probably will, my 900 is 15 years old and it needs a cap job, better off doing it sooner rather than later.





erm yes i do?


----------



## spiritdave

jcmjmp said:


> I have a Jubilee and a Jubilee clone and I can't say its the best amp ever made. It has its applications but I find my DSL smoother sounding with a great clean tone, great crunch and liquid lead.
> 
> I've used the Jubilee more lately. I don't mind the clean tone. The thing about it is that the amp has to be cranked for the clean to sound decent and if you want to use both clean/lead, the EQ settings are a compromise.
> 
> In saying that, I really like my Jubilee, but I find its a niche amp and if I were to have only 1 amp, it would be something else.



Then your Jubilee is broken. My DSL was a great amp, but even while my Jubilee is in need of a retube, it still sounds smoother and better than the DSL.

Go get your Jubilee looked at 


Here's mine


----------



## gtrman

ayy itss daveee said:


> How different do the heads and combos sound? I've never even seen a jub combo in person.



They do sound a lot alike ... the combo has a "smaller" sound which can be helped by connecting an external cabinet. I have used the combo on a couple of pub gigs ... practical on small stages ...

I made a recording recently of all my Marshall amps. Here you can hear for yourself the difference. The combo was connected using the same speakers as the other amps - a 1936 V30.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9zAWCDl5MY"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9zAWCDl5MY[/ame]


----------



## spiritdave

Wild_child said:


> erm yes i do?



They were never produced in 84. They were to commemorate the 25th Anniversary of Marshall ... which wasn't for a few more years  ... 1987


----------



## gtrman

spiritdave said:


> Then your Jubilee is broken. My DSL was a great amp, but even while my Jubilee is in need of a retube, it still sounds smoother and better than the DSL.
> 
> Go get your Jubilee looked at
> 
> 
> Here's mine



Ahhh, that is a great one. I hade the same one 2553 in silver with the matching cab. I sold it unfortunatly once I got the 2550 ... had to free up some money. I remember the 2553 and 2550 sounding very similar.


----------



## TwinACStacks

Jubilee, Schmubilee. It's STILL an 800.

 TWIN


----------



## Wild_child

spiritdave said:


> They were never produced in 84. They were to commemorate the 25th Anniversary of Marshall ... which wasn't for a few more years  ... 1987



The serial on the back says W19095
Maybe im confused


----------



## NewReligion

Wild_child said:


> The serial on the back says W19095
> Maybe im confused



"W" indicates 1988. 1984 would have a "S" before the numbers in the Serial Number.

David


----------



## spiritdave

TwinACStacks said:


> Jubilee, Schmubilee. It's STILL an 800.
> 
> TWIN



Not so ...

I put my Jubilee next to an 800 in rehearsal the other day and they're different voicing. Personally I thought they worked like the perfect combination of sounds ... amazing tones, both of them ... in fact my band never sounded so good. So I'm not sure you can say they're just an 800. Since they don't sound the same. They're damn close, but just different enough that they have a distinctive reason to exist.


----------



## alvinratsim

Heres mine. Just dont mind the ones on the right.


----------



## Madaxeman

Another Black 2553 huh? And some people think they're rare!


----------



## spiritdave

Madaxeman said:


> Another Black 2553 huh? And some people think they're rare!



All I know is it sounds like heaven ... except the last two weeks where I think the tubes are dying a death. lol.

Retube time!!!


----------



## j2112c

Buggs.Crosby said:


> DSHell Rules.....Bow now..............................Fear the Sheep!



Ha ha!

That's my ex-girlfriend in your avatar! 
Mate I am telling you she is cute when she wants to be, but just too 'high maintance' - take my advice and find a warm fat one!


----------



## j2112c

ThE NumBeR oF ThE BeAsT Is........ NumBeR 2....2....0....4 
(give or take a digit.. I would accept 2203!)


Whether its is tagged as a 2204, 2203, JCM800, 2550, 2555 or any other derivative darker voiced or not.. Slush signatured or not... the DNA of these amps IS Marshall to me.


Here is my love bomb: (any excuse eh?)
No it is not red, it really is Pink... Got A Problem!?


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

gtrman said:


> They do sound a lot alike ... the combo has a "smaller" sound which can be helped by connecting an external cabinet. I have used the combo on a couple of pub gigs ... practical on small stages ...
> 
> I made a recording recently of all my Marshall amps. Here you can hear for yourself the difference. The combo was connected using the same speakers as the other amps - a 1936 V30.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9zAWCDl5MY



The 2555SL and the VM sounded kinda similar, but the VM had a little but more high mids and highs, while the Silver jub had a little more bass and low mids.


----------



## gtrman

j2112c said:


> Nice set Van Halen, Toto & Europe.... The Final Countdown solo is a great one.
> What a big hall, what was the function?



Usually we play at 1-300 seat pubs but we also do company event gigs. 
This was at a huge hotel in the conference hall. 
They pay well though .. 

Yeah the solo on Final Countdown is a great solo - very underrated in my opinion. It's hard to play correct ... and I usually mess up the middle part (as I did in the video this time as well haha)


----------



## gtrman

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> The 2555SL and the VM sounded kinda similar, but the VM had a little but more high mids and highs, while the Silver jub had a little more bass and low mids.



Yes .. and I probably could have made them sound even more similar by adjusting the eq the way you described.

They do sound a lot more different when playing them in person.


----------



## j2112c

gtrman said:


> Usually we play at 1-300 seat pubs but we also do company event gigs.
> This was at a huge hotel in the conference hall.
> They pay well though ..
> 
> Yeah the solo on Final Countdown is a great solo - very underrated in my opinion. It's hard to play correct ... and I usually mess up the middle part (as I did in the video this time as well haha)



It sounded fine to me mate. I was looking at the Hall and I thought you could get hundreds of people in there and it would still look deserted... neat though huh? Good payers.. I like that too!


----------



## gtrman

j2112c said:


> ThE NumBeR oF ThE BeAsT Is........ NumBeR 2....2....0....4
> (give or take a digit.. I would accept 2203!)
> 
> 
> Whether its is tagged as a 2204, 2203, JCM800, 2550, 2555 or any other derivative darker voiced or not.. Slush signatured or not... the DNA of these amps IS Marshall to me.
> 
> 
> Here is my love bomb: (any excuse eh?)
> No it is not red, it really is Pink... Got A Problem!?



It looks gay.. ehh .. great !!! 
I'm sure it sounds killer !!! Love those full stacks !
I'll bet the lady gives a good kick in the gut when blasting this one !!


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

gtrman said:


> Yes .. and I probably could have made them sound even more similar by adjusting the eq the way you described.
> 
> They do sound a lot more different when playing them in person.



With some tweaking I think you can get the VM and the Slash model to sound very close. The VM is harder than to dial in than the slash model/jub though


----------



## ayy itss daveee

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> The 2555SL and the VM sounded kinda similar, but the VM had a little but more high mids and highs, while the Silver jub had a little more bass and low mids.




These were my thought exactly.. And those were the ones I thought sounded best. I like the highs of the VM. 

I think the SL could have been EQ's to get that high end or even more, no doubt.


----------



## j2112c

gtrman said:


> It looks gay.. ehh .. great !!!
> I'm sure it sounds killer !!! Love those full stacks !
> I'll bet the lady gives a good kick in the gut when blasting this one !!





Yeah I was hoping it would get me a good paying the Soft Cell or Bronski Beat gig, but there was more to the auditions than just playing and having a pink stack!

Gotta be a real man to kit out in Pink, gotta be confident of which way you're swinging.


----------



## gtrman

j2112c said:


> Yeah I was hoping it would get me a good paying the Soft Cell or Bronski Beat gig, but there was more to the auditions than just playing and having a pink stack!
> 
> Gotta be a real man to kit out in Pink, gotta be confident of which way you're swinging.



We play Abba, Michael Jackson, Earth Wind & Fire as well... so yes I don't take it that seriously. It's all about having fun ... drink some beer ... mingeling with the ladies .. and most important ... having a HUGE ..... Marshall stack


----------



## gtrman

Lespaulnmarshall said:


> With some tweaking I think you can get the VM and the Slash model to sound very close. The VM is harder than to dial in than the slash model/jub though



You are right the VM is by far the amp that needs time & tweeking in order to get the desired result. It's a very responsive amp.



ayy itss daveee said:


> These were my thought exactly.. And those were the ones I thought sounded best. I like the highs of the VM.
> 
> I think the SL could have been EQ's to get that high end or even more, no doubt.



I do a little tweeking with my 2555 live but it's real easy to get a killer live sound with the jubillee. Out of all my Marshalls (i've had lots of other models as well thats been bought & sold) the Jubillee is my favorite playing live. It just feels better than most other Marshalls. It has punch, grit and crunch and all the balls you'll need.


----------



## RickyLee

@gtrman

Excellent job on your soundclips and cool production and playing as well I should add!

I was shocked as how the Jube amps came across though. They were the thinnest sounding to me. At first I thought it might be the "Early Serial Number Jubilee Syndrome" when I heard the Silver Jubilee clip. But then the Slash Jube was almost identical.



And surprisingly, I thought the SL-X had the most depth and beef of all of them. You got me wanting to dig my SL-X out of the back of the 'Ol Amp Pile.

Is your SL-X stock? And what brand and type of power tubes are you running in it?

I have to add though, that mic'ed amp clips do make them all sound quite the same. Does not capture some of the extra bits of personality that each amp has when hearing them "live" and cranked.


----------



## Codyjohns

RickyLee said:


> @gtrman
> 
> Excellent job on your soundclips and cool production and playing as well I should add!
> 
> I was shocked as how the Jube amps came across though. They were the thinnest sounding to me. At first I thought it might be the "Early Serial Number Jubilee Syndrome" when I heard the Silver Jubilee clip. But then the Slash Jube was almost identical.
> 
> 
> 
> And surprisingly, I thought the SL-X had the most depth and beef of all of them. You got me wanting to dig my SL-X out of the back of the 'Ol Amp Pile.



You are right about the SL-X it has a thick bottom end ....lots of meat ....sounds great when you crank them.


----------



## ToddOwnz

Sounds great Gtrman! Lovin the Jem


----------



## RickyLee

Quote:
Originally Posted by jcmjmp 
I have a Jubilee and a Jubilee clone and I can't say its the best amp ever made. It has its applications but I find my DSL smoother sounding with a great clean tone, great crunch and liquid lead. 

I've used the Jubilee more lately. I don't mind the clean tone. The thing about it is that the amp has to be cranked for the clean to sound decent and if you want to use both clean/lead, the EQ settings are a compromise. 

In saying that, I really like my Jubilee, but I find its a niche amp and if I were to have only 1 amp, it would be something else. 




spiritdave said:


> Then your Jubilee is broken. My DSL was a great amp, but even while my Jubilee is in need of a retube, it still sounds smoother and better than the DSL.
> 
> Go get your Jubilee looked at




LMFAO


Huhhh??

Nah, there's nothing wrong with this man's amps - none of them . . .


That Jubilee Clone he referred to? He built that. This guy knows the Jubilee circuit. Trust me.


----------



## MartyStrat54

The most desirable band member of them all. A bass player that sings. Take good care of him Gtrman. I don't know how many there are in Norway.


----------



## TwinACStacks

spiritdave said:


> Not so ...
> 
> I put my Jubilee next to an 800 in rehearsal the other day and they're different voicing. Personally I thought they worked like the perfect combination of sounds ... amazing tones, both of them ... in fact my band never sounded so good. So I'm not sure you can say they're just an 800. Since they don't sound the same. They're damn close, but just different enough that they have a distinctive reason to exist.



 Jeezus. Now I gotta get a 2nd amp for the ultimate sound?

 TWIN


----------



## spiritdave

TwinACStacks said:


> Jeezus. Now I gotta get a 2nd amp for the ultimate sound?
> 
> TWIN



Well, I was playing my Jubilee and my rhythm guitarist was on the 800 ... It was a studio one so a little busted, but sounded great. So now I want my rhythm guitarist to get an 800 (he still hasn't bought an amp yet)


----------



## drriff

spiritdave said:


> (he still hasn't bought an amp yet)



Lazy Sod! get off 'n buy an amp already!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Jeezus. Now I gotta get a 2nd amp for the ultimate sound?
> 
> TWIN



Crate?


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Lin3 Sux!


----------



## diesect20022000

j2112c said:


> ThE NumBeR oF ThE BeAsT Is........ NumBeR 2....2....0....4
> (give or take a digit.. I would accept 2203!)
> 
> 
> Whether its is tagged as a 2204, 2203, JCM800, 2550, 2555 or any other derivative darker voiced or not.. Slush signatured or not... the DNA of these amps IS Marshall to me.
> 
> 
> Here is my love bomb: (any excuse eh?)
> No it is not red, it really is Pink... Got A Problem!?



nothing wrong with a little or ALOT of pink in your diet....


----------



## diesect20022000

longfxukxnhair said:


> Crate?



Gorilla homie. Go rill UH! all the way....if that doesn't get your "ultimate sound" NOTHING will..... and if MORE gain is your thing throw a metalzone through the front and call it a day...


----------



## gtrman

RickyLee said:


> @gtrman
> 
> Excellent job on your soundclips and cool production and playing as well I should add!
> 
> I was shocked as how the Jube amps came across though. They were the thinnest sounding to me. At first I thought it might be the "Early Serial Number Jubilee Syndrome" when I heard the Silver Jubilee clip. But then the Slash Jube was almost identical.
> 
> 
> 
> And surprisingly, I thought the SL-X had the most depth and beef of all of them. You got me wanting to dig my SL-X out of the back of the 'Ol Amp Pile.
> 
> Is your SL-X stock? And what brand and type of power tubes are you running in it?
> 
> I have to add though, that mic'ed amp clips do make them all sound quite the same. Does not capture some of the extra bits of personality that each amp has when hearing them "live" and cranked.



I bought my SL-X a couple of years ago. It needed a tune up so I had it in for service and had them change output tubes. I used TAD. The SL-X is a beast ... only 50w though but you'd never know haha

I will be experimenting more with different mic placement and also adding a second mic (Shure SM57) placed further away for more depth.


----------



## RickyLee

My SL-X is the 50 watter as well. But I never changed it over from the 5881 power amp specs. as it sounds excellent just the way it is, running 5881, 6L6 or KT66 tubes.


----------



## gtrman

ToddOwnz said:


> Sounds great Gtrman! Lovin the Jem


Yes ... it's a cool guitar but it's made of acryl so it's twice the weight of a normal Jem. I only use the guitar live once in a while for the fun of it. I also have the White signature Vai Jem. Love those guitars but my preference for live playing is Les Pauls ... as I 'm playing a lot of 80's rock. Fits perfectly.




MartyStrat54 said:


> The most desirable band member of them all. A bass player that sings. Take good care of him Gtrman. I don't know how many there are in Norway.



Not a lot of 'em .. I've checked haha !
Of I am fully aware of the fact that I am easily replaced in this band and that if he left the whole thing would just collapse.
He's a good friend of mine and we are very much on the same page as far as where this band is going. Having good vocals is a must for a band like this and having the keys/drummer do backup vocals as well makes this a very enjoyable experience.


----------



## newbies

I have a silver 2553, I run it through a a965b 4x10. If any one in australia reads this and is looking to sell a jubilee cab let me know. I havent changed tubes on it before but wouldn't mind doing it soon, any thoughts on what to use??
cheers
trav


----------



## Madaxeman

I have a spare 2556b cab for sale but It's in England. 
I run RFT EL34's and Mullard/Amperex/Shuguang pre amp valves in my 2553. This is the best combo I could find and the NOS RFT's were surprisingly cheap, they really do the job though. If I can't find those I get Svetlana WINGED -C-'s.


----------



## j2112c

The thread title has changed.

I thought 'I did not subscribe to a Jubilee thread?'

It was 'Is the Jub the greatest lead amp...?' or something like that.. if it had been billed as the Jubilee thread I would not have posted as it looks a bit daft taking about 2203/2204 or other amps that might be the best lead amp when the title question is gone and renamed.

I can just pull my posts I guess.


----------



## Adwex

j2112c said:


> The thread title has changed.
> 
> I thought 'I did not subscribe to a Jubilee thread?'
> 
> It was 'Is the Jub the greatest lead amp...?' or something like that.. if it had been billed as the Jubilee thread I would not have posted as it looks a bit daft taking about 2203/2204 or other amps that might be the best lead amp when the title question is gone and renamed.
> 
> I can just pull my posts I guess.



The thread title has been changed per the OP's request. You raise a good point though, I may reconsider the change.


----------



## j2112c

Ah it's ok by me, I am fine either way, it just looks a bit odd as we were answering the title question, but I guess the thread has moved on now and most people coming to the thread now will be looking to offer Jub information.
I guess the title had about run its course.

I was surprised there was not a Jub thread already... you guys have got some posts to go to catch up with those 6100 boys of LongFXXinHair!


----------



## DSL100 Dude

Well the key is to have 100's of pages of unrelated ramdom BS!

That is what the Darkside is really all about. Heck, the DSL owner's outnumber the 6100 guys in the thread. ;P


----------



## tm0099

Thought I'd bring it back to the OP.
My gear snapped thru a grainy camera phone........


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tm0099 said:


> Thought I'd bring it back to the OP.
> My gear snapped thru a grainy camera phone........



Great set ups!


----------



## tm0099

Thanks dude. Took me a couple of years to find things that worked for me and get it all together. The only thing stock in the photo is the Jub. Everything else has been modded. I don't think I'll ever make changes to that Jub.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TM----That is a beautiful LP. Post another pick?


----------



## tm0099

longfxukxnhair said:


> TM----That is a beautiful LP. Post another pick?



Will take some photos and post up tomorrow (not home tonight). It's a 2006 standard, lightburst.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tm0099 said:


> Will take some photos and post up tomorrow (not home tonight). It's a 2006 standard, lightburst.



COOL! Shes beautiful. Looks a bit like the Slash VOS


----------



## tm0099

I really lucked out with that LP. I picked it up during a trip to NY in 2008 when the $/£ exchange rate was real good for anyone paying in £ (namely me!). I didn't have a choice in finishes but she played real nice and I couldn't pass up the opportunity. Only prob now is that the frets need a redress and quite possibly replacing so I decided to break out the credit card for one more tour and got myself a much newer Tokai LS80 to do the majority of my practice and rehearsals on. As good as the Tokai is (and it is a nice guitar) my favourite to play by a mile is my Gibson LP in the photo.

Hope the other guys don't mind us going off topic.
Just in case, here's another shot of my Jub.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tm0099 said:


> I really lucked out with that LP. I picked it up during a trip to NY in 2008 when the $/£ exchange rate was real good for anyone paying in £ (namely me!). I didn't have a choice in finishes but she played real nice and I couldn't pass up the opportunity. Only prob now is that the frets need a redress and quite possibly replacing so I decided to break out the credit card for one more tour and got myself a much newer Tokai LS80 to do the majority of my practice and rehearsals on. As good as the Tokai is (and it is a nice guitar) my favourite to play by a mile is my Gibson LP in the photo.
> 
> Hope the other guys don't mind us going off topic.
> Just in case, here's another shot of my Jub.



Both the Jub and LP are sweet! Cant beat that simple yet potent combo.


----------



## drriff

tm0099 said:


> Hope the other guys don't mind us going off topic.



Off topic? You're talkin' Marshalls 'n Les Pauls, you can't be more on topic!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

drriff said:


> off topic? You're talkin' marshalls 'n les pauls, you can't be more on topic!



+1000000


----------



## newbies

Heres another Jub


----------



## jcmjmp

spiritdave said:


> Then your Jubilee is broken. My DSL was a great amp, but even while my Jubilee is in need of a retube, it still sounds smoother and better than the DSL.
> 
> Go get your Jubilee looked at



Anyone that's played through both will attest that the Jubilee has a more aggressive lead tone than a DSL. The DSL is smoother sounding than the Jubilee. The Jubilee has more edge and top end with a bit of hair/fizz and the EQ has different bass and mids. Two completely different amps and depending on the context and your preference, they can be killer amps.


----------



## Snakeface

Here's my Jub for which I've traded my Vintage Modern 2266. I fuckin love this beast, my girlfriend is complaining that I spend more time with my Jub than with her 




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]




[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## tm0099

longfxukxnhair said:


> TM----That is a beautiful LP. Post another pick?



Here's some close ups I took this evening.....


----------



## longfxukxnhair

tm0099 said:


> Here's some close ups I took this evening.....



Yep, I want one!


----------



## ayy itss daveee

j2112c said:


> The thread title has changed.



Yea I asked for it to be changed because I realized the title of the the thread was being misunderstood... It wasn't meant to be a debate on the greatest lead amp, it was more for an owners club type of thread. Sorry for the disappointment


----------



## j2112c

ayy itss daveee said:


> Yea I asked for it to be changed because I realized the title of the the thread was being misunderstood... It wasn't meant to be a debate on the greatest lead amp, it was more for an owners club type of thread. Sorry for the disappointment



Hey that's ok no problem. Don't worry.


----------



## Sir Don

I've been using my Jubilee more and more for live work lately, great sound.


----------



## diesect20022000

i'd like a jubilee but, everytime i see something about the SL-X i get GAS like a mofo and i'm VERY happy with my sound.....then again anytime i see anything Marshall other than an MG or AVT or other SS related model i get GAS bad.....it leads me to think i may be "marshall intolerant" in which case....i'll keep my GAS...


----------



## spiritdave

jcmjmp said:


> Anyone that's played through both will attest that the Jubilee has a more aggressive lead tone than a DSL. The DSL is smoother sounding than the Jubilee. The Jubilee has more edge and top end with a bit of hair/fizz and the EQ has different bass and mids. Two completely different amps and depending on the context and your preference, they can be killer amps.



It depends on your idea of the smoothness.

I'm talking about the lead tone being smooth, and I find the DSL to sound more fizzy than the Jubilee for definite.

Anyone that's played through both ... well, I've owned both as my last two amps


----------



## diesect20022000

spiritdave said:


> It depends on your idea of the smoothness.
> 
> I'm talking about the lead tone being smooth, and I find the DSL to sound more fizzy than the Jubilee for definite.
> 
> Anyone that's played through both ... well, I've owned both as my last two amps



really? My DSL has ZERO fizz. I've played both and no complaints on either actualy. My DSL is rediculously smooth and lacks any harshness but, does have just enough edge to get your attention imo. the TSL i had had the tone you're describing though. I still liked it but, wasn't as good for me as it is for others.


----------



## spiritdave

diesect20022000 said:


> really? My DSL has ZERO fizz. I've played both and no complaints on either actualy. My DSL is rediculously smooth and lacks any harshness but, does have just enough edge to get your attention imo. the TSL i had had the tone you're describing though. I still liked it but, wasn't as good for me as it is for others.



I thought the same til I bought my Jubilee  Don't get me wrong, the DSL is a SWEET amp. Very cool. But it's not comparable to the Jubilee. It's hard to explain til you put them next to each other (as we do most weeks at rehearsal)



EDIT: I realise this is all opinion and of course, some people will find the DSL works better for their style  I just personally find the Jubilee works better for me


----------



## Madaxeman

Here's some Jubilee porn for you.


----------



## Snakeface

is that a jubilee mini stack in the 4th photo ?!?!?


----------



## ayy itss daveee

Those all yours??? Sick man!


How do you decipher the serial numbers on the Slash models? 96 is the year obviously but what do the rest of the numbers mean?


----------



## Madaxeman

Snakeface said:


> is that a jubilee mini stack in the 4th photo ?!?!?



Yes, alongside two full stacks and a 2558. 

The 2558, 2554, 2553 full stack were mine. I let the 2558 go a long time ago. 
Wish I hadn't now, but the 2553 stack is a very nice little portable gigging setup and the 2554 works great in the studio and for more intimate gigs.


----------



## Madaxeman

ayy itss daveee said:


> How do you decipher the serial numbers on the Slash models? 96 is the year obviously but what do the rest of the numbers mean?



the first two digits of the number are the year of manufacture, the week of manufacture are the last two numbers. not sure what the four in the middle are though. probably unit number.


----------



## Snakeface

Madaxeman said:


> Yes, alongside two full stacks and a 2558.
> 
> The 2558, 2554, 2553 full stack were mine. I let the 2558 go a long time ago.
> Wish I hadn't now, but the 2553 stack is a very nice little portable gigging setup and the 2554 works great in the studio and for more intimate gigs.



wow...i had no idea that a jubilee mini stack could even exist, now I WANT one badly !!!


----------



## ayy itss daveee

Madaxeman said:


> the first two digits of the number are the year of manufacture, the week of manufacture are the last two numbers. not sure what the four in the middle are though. probably unit number.



If that's true...

Mine was made in April 1996 and it's 1081/3000


----------



## Madaxeman

Makes perfect sense. 

Here's another mini stack.


----------



## newbies

how do the mini stacks sound??


----------



## Axeologist

For those who run the Jubilee as a one channel amp and another amp for your cleans, try this.... This is what I do.

I made a amp channel switch that has a loop built in. In the loop I run a MXR 10 eq. So I can run my output volume at 7, lead volume at 4 and gain at 5 and when I change channels the eq matches the volume and separates the eq like on a DSL. This has made my Jubilee my ultimate amp for both clean and dirt.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

Thx KevShred for a super clean deal with retarded fast shipping to Canada. Umm like 4 days maybe?

JCM2555 .. Can I call it a Jubilee?

Here she is, 88/89 not sure cause the sticker inside has a bunch of hand written stuff I can't read then /89

Anyway, she really is a one trick pony and all I have for reverb is an Alesis Midiverb 4 (which blows).

Played with it for 20 mins guitar into amp and man this is a beast on the lead channel. I see no point in trying to use this head as a 2 channel amp, but the lead channel dialed in is killer!

I plugged in my effects (in the loop chorus / Delay / Boost / and the Midiverb) and played with it some more. It's LOUD I mean really loud compared to my DSL. While I'm sure my DSL can keep up with it, it's more forgiving on the volume hah.

Anyway, great sounding head for what it does but I'll be taking my DSL to my gig tomorrow.

Once I get the reverb thing worked out I'll might start gigging with it. 

Maybe, my DSL is pretty solid for gigs.

I'm open to suggestions for Reverb.


----------



## Madaxeman

I use an old EH Holygrail pedal and stick it through the loop. 
At gigs I rarely find the need for much reverb.


----------



## racersteen68

i use the back wall of the pub for reverb!


----------



## Luvverly Joobly

Here's my 2554


----------



## Adwex

6StringMoFo said:


> Thx KevShred for a super clean deal with retarded fast shipping to Canada. Umm like 4 days maybe?
> 
> JCM2555 .. Can I call it a Jubilee?
> 
> Here she is, 88/89 not sure cause the sticker inside has a bunch of hand written stuff I can't read then /89
> 
> Anyway, she really is a one trick pony and all I have for reverb is an Alesis Midiverb 4 (which blows).
> 
> Played with it for 20 mins guitar into amp and man this is a beast on the lead channel. I see no point in trying to use this head as a 2 channel amp, but the lead channel dialed in is killer!
> 
> I plugged in my effects (in the loop chorus / Delay / Boost / and the Midiverb) and played with it some more. It's LOUD I mean really loud compared to my DSL. While I'm sure my DSL can keep up with it, it's more forgiving on the volume hah.
> 
> Anyway, great sounding head for what it does but I'll be taking my DSL to my gig tomorrow.
> 
> Once I get the reverb thing worked out I'll might start gigging with it.
> 
> Maybe, my DSL is pretty solid for gigs.
> 
> I'm open to suggestions for Reverb.



Congrats man. Yeah, the jubilee is a one trick pony, but that pony wins the triple crown in my book.

I solved the clean/dirty channel problem with an effects processor that uses the "4 cable method". It allows me to bypass the jub's preamp for clean tones. Works like a charm.


----------



## Axeologist

Anyone using a boost pedal with your Jubilee? What are you using? In the loop? for solos or pushing the Preamp?


----------



## Madaxeman

Axeologist said:


> Anyone using a boost pedal with your Jubilee? What are you using? In the loop? for solos or pushing the Preamp?



Boss GE7 with reverse smiley face in the loop.


----------



## jorual

Here is mine.

I have a 2550 in black Case.

Is the second amp starting from up.


----------



## Jerkoffich

jorual said:


> Here is mine.
> 
> I have a 2550 in black Case.
> 
> Is the second amp starting from up.




I have to change my undies now :S


----------



## JUBILEELOVINFOOL

I had to get in on this.. my 2553 stack


----------



## ddaxe

I've had my Jub since 88... 2555 never had any trouble with it... I think it's a great amp.. once you figure out how to dial it in... i've played it with effects out front.. and straight in... and I have to say it sounds awesome straight and cuts through the mix better than with tons of stuff in front of it... now I'm gonna stir the pot... all those who don't have a Jub... wished they did... all those who had and don't... I betcha your ass is sore.. huh.. lol..


----------



## royb3988

Great thread...I am relatively new to the Marshall forum and this is just the type of stuff I need to hear!
What, if any, are the differences in the " earlier and later " circuits for the Jubilee amps...circa 1987-1988?
Thanks,
RoyB3988


----------



## jazzy cian

ayy itss daveee said:


> Owners post pics, clips, and videos of your Jub!
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Tolex, Black Tolex, Slash Model, Combo.. Whatever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To commemorate his 50 years in music and 25 years in the amplifier business, Jim Marshall introduced a limited edition collection of tube amps and cabinets in 1987. The amps, based on the 2203 and 2204 master volume designs, were known as the "25/50 Silver Jubilee" Series models. The products were distinctive, with their silver vinyl covering and chrome panels. They also featured a special commemorative plastic plate on each amp, a copy of which appears below.
> 
> As a special tie-in with the 25/50 theme, Marshall introduced a half-power mode so that the user could select either 25/50 watts on the 50 watt models, or 50/100 watts on the 100 watt models. This feature has been carried over into the JCM 900 series amps, but only on the 100 watt models. 25/50 Silver Jubilee Commemorative Plaque
> The Jubilee Series amps also featured quiet switching between lead and rhythm channels. When the 1987 sales year ended, the special models were added into the existing JCM 800 line-up as the Custom Series (although they were sold in the traditional black vinyl after the Jubilee year was over). The model numbers for these amps were prefixed by a "JS" (Jubilee Series) after 1987.
> 
> It's interesting to note that Marshall did not produce a 100 watt combo model during their 25/50 anniversary year.
> 
> And of course, no story of the Silver Jubilee line would be complete without mentioning its strongest proponent. Guns N' Roses' lead guitarist, Slash, wholeheartedly endorses these amps. So much so, in fact, that Marshall reintroduced the 100 watt model (in black vinyl) as the Slash Limited Edition Signature amplifier in 1996.



Heres a few pics of my Slash head, I dont have the Slash guitar but I did put Slash Signature Seymour Duncan Alnico Pro II's into my epiphone coz it was crap and I couldnt afford a new guitar so they jazzed it up so its now at least playable. I didnt know how to put pics on the post so I had to upload these pics to flickr. Sorry bout that.

Flickr: Jazzycian's Photostream


----------



## jazzy cian

Jerkoffich said:


> I have to change my undies now :S




That rig looks fucking amazing!!!!


----------



## Sepp

I love my Jubilee!
Had it since '96.
I was working in a guitar shop in '87 when these came out...and remember unpacking them for the first time, such a crazy looking amp when accustomed to the 800 for so long.


----------



## gtrman

JUBILEELOVINFOOL said:


> I had to get in on this.. my 2553 stack



Great pic. I had the 2553 half-stack for a while but had to sell it to finance other Marshalls. 
I remember the 2553 sounding just as great as my other Jubilees ....


----------



## TwinACStacks

longfxukxnhair said:


> Crate?



Nope but I heard they compliment ENGLs well....

You really don't want one amp sounding Much better than the other.

 TWIN


----------



## JUBILEELOVINFOOL

and at half the size there is no better sounding Marshall.


gtrman said:


> Great pic. I had the 2553 half-stack for a while but had to sell it to finance other Marshalls.
> I remember the 2553 sounding just as great as my other Jubilees ....


----------



## TheLoudness!!

diesect20022000 said:


> i'd like a jubilee but, everytime i see something about the SL-X i get GAS like a mofo and i'm VERY happy with my sound.....then again anytime i see anything Marshall other than an MG or AVT or other SS related model i get GAS bad.....it leads me to think i may be "marshall intolerant" in which case....i'll keep my GAS...




The SL-X is worth gassing over. Most. Underrated.Marshall.Ever. 
Just get the eL34 version.


----------



## fnair

I have a very clean 2555 Silver Jub head. How much are they going for these days?


----------



## Salsg

fnair said:


> I have a very clean 2555 Silver Jub head. How much are they going for these days?



Silver Jubs have been declared illegal to own. The Silver has been determined to be very un-friendly to the environment and the EPA has taken action. You can send it to me and I will properly dispose of it for you, and I won't even charge you.


----------



## gtrman

JUBILEELOVINFOOL said:


> and at half the size there is no better sounding Marshall.



True .. and at half the size of the 2553 ... my 2554 combo 
Love the jubes ... I have been looking for a few years for a 100w Silver head.
Just been to expensive .. but now I have come across a few for a decent price ... but after adding the AFD I probably should hold off ... one day though ... one day


----------



## axe arsenal

TwinACStacks said:


> The Greatest is the Amp it's modeled after, the 2204/2203 JCM800. Followed closely by THE ALMIGHTY DSL.... everything else are just Marshalls.
> 
> Can I have an AMEN?
> 
> 
> TWIN


When I bought a silver Jubilee in 1987, I already had a 2203 and 2204. I remember I was disappointed when I heard my new Jubilee for the first time (had to order it without trying out). I sold it after a few months. Yes it had more gain, but I didn't like the sound of it. I preferred the 2203. So every time I see guys praising their jubilees I go  No doubt it looked very cool in silver (bought it for the looks) but could not get the "big balls" sound of the 2203 out of it.
Yes, I am in the wrong thread, I'm outta here..


----------



## Wycked Lester

Hey fellow jub lickers,....im suprised i never seen this thread before,....cool.

Mine is actually a SL2555. I got it off a buddy for 1600.00,...a little on the high side maybe, but i knew its history and it was pretty minty. So anyway, I get this thing about the same time I started a new 'modern metal' band. Well, this amp turned out to be just what the dr ordered for this band, with all its yummy gain and overall massiveness.

At that time i was playing it thru a 1960a with 75's. Well, I got a chance to get a matching SL cab with v30's, so i sold the 1960 and got the SL cab. Guess what,....sounds like ass. The SL cab sounds great with my 2203, but sounds kinda harsh and like it has no low end thump with the 2555,....or at least to my ear, for what i'm playing.

Anyway, what kind of speakers are you guys using with your jub's? And what kind of music are you mainly using them for?


----------



## gtrman

Wycked Lester said:


> Mine is actually a SL2555.
> 
> At that time i was playing it thru a 1960a with 75's. Well, I got a chance to get a matching SL cab with v30's, so i sold the 1960 and got the SL cab. Guess what,....sounds like ass. The SL cab sounds great with my 2203, but sounds kinda harsh and like it has no low end thump with the 2555,....or at least to my ear, for what i'm playing.
> 
> Anyway, what kind of speakers are you guys using with your jub's? And what kind of music are you mainly using them for?



I play in a 80's cover band and my live setup consist of the SL2555, 1960A Slash V30 & 1960B G12t75.
Does not sound harsh in my ears. I mostly use Les Pauls.
I get a full, wide, bottom-thump, sweet creamy JCM800 sound out of this setup.
I have been using it now for about 2 years .. about 100 gigs.
I have been tempted to try swapping the bottom cab for one of my greenbacks cab but then you have the wattage issue between the cabs.
I love greenbacks and use it with my VM and AFD ... but there is no set answer here. 
You basically have to try it out and see what works best for you.


----------



## V-man

axe arsenal said:


> When I bought a silver Jubilee in 1987, I already had a 2203 and 2204. I remember I was disappointed when I heard my new Jubilee for the first time (had to order it without trying out). I sold it after a few months. Yes it had more gain, but I didn't like the sound of it. I preferred the 2203. So every time I see guys praising their jubilees I go  No doubt it looked very cool in silver (bought it for the looks) but could not get the "big balls" sound of the 2203 out of it.
> Yes, I am in the wrong thread, I'm outta here..



Yeah, well my JCM800 Super Bass has bigger balls than your 2203!!! 

I think you need to appreciate the differences based on the variation on your gear or have a more sensitive palette if you are going to own close cousins. My 2550 is a night and day experience from my 1992. On the other hand, it is a lot closer to my 4100. In fact, I contend the 25XX series is the "perfect medium" between the JCM 800 series and the JCM 900 series: More clarity and tighter gain structure than the 800, more balls and punchy low end than the 900 (and possibly more clarity to boot).

That said, If I spent $2500+ on the 2550, I might be put off as well considering what my 4100 puts out. The 2550 is unquestionably better, but not enough of a difference for me to justify $2500 on based on how sensitive my palette is. I'd love a 2203, but if I had to pick between a 22xx and a 25xx, the 2500 series would win. Everybody has a 2203. Every MIB (Marshall in a Box) tries to do plexi - 2203. Today one has to choose between an aging amp with no working loop, etc, or a modern marvel everybody complains is not the same (as good) as the original.


----------



## shredless

Ive had 2 2x12 combos and both a 50 and a 100 watt head, I also had 1 each of the 2x12 cabs, one angle one straight...all these were silver models and near mint.

This was before I really knew what they were about, and was pretty green to amps...I just wanted something to play in the apartment and these were not getting it....

SO they got shuffled off for more guitars


----------



## fnair

Salsg said:


> Silver Jubs have been declared illegal to own. The Silver has been determined to be very un-friendly to the environment and the EPA has taken action. You can send it to me and I will properly dispose of it for you, and I won't even charge you.



Thanks! I'll keep that in mind! 

Now... if someone was actually willing to pay to take it off my hands... How much should I be charging him/her for that privilege?


----------



## V-man

Maybe I can get some.technical info.here as a new 2550 owner from some more knowledgable owners.

1. Is the unclipped clean really used by anybody for overdrive purposes, or is tbe whole point of this amp a one-channel lead (as I see many doing)?

2. What is the proper way to operate the triode/pentode switch... while on, while on standby, or before tbe amp is powered? My JCM 900 has the back-mounted switch and I am conditioned not to play with that unless the amp is off.

3. What's with the volume kill on the rhythm clip? with the clean engaged, the volume between the rhythm and lead channels match. When the rhythm clip is engaged and the gain dimed, I have to roll the lead gain back to 6 to match volume.


----------



## slash07

gtrman said:


> I play in a 80's cover band and my live setup consist of the SL2555, 1960A Slash V30 & 1960B G12t75.
> Does not sound harsh in my ears. I mostly use Les Pauls.
> I get a full, wide, bottom-thump, sweet creamy JCM800 sound out of this setup.
> I have been using it now for about 2 years .. about 100 gigs.
> I have been tempted to try swapping the bottom cab for one of my greenbacks cab but then you have the wattage issue between the cabs.
> I love greenbacks and use it with my VM and AFD ... but there is no set answer here.
> You basically have to try it out and see what works best for you.



Hey gtrman,
The 2555SL OR the AFD - Which do you like better?


----------



## baj66

I would like to thank the AFD100... for making me realize why I love the Silver Jubilee!!! Had it (AFD100) sold it, did not like it, end of story. But... (everyone I know has a big butt), in my playing around and A/B comparing it I couldn't stop playing the Jubilee.

For me the reasons this amp is so kick ass is the fact that the EQ knobs actually make huge differences in the tone. Unlike most amps where you can turn the knob from one side to the other and barely get a noticeable difference. The presence and treble can practically be used as a full 'nother gain stage. Crank the Mids and drop back the treble and bass, drop back the presence (I mean to zero and you can still get good tones) and it's smooth. Crank up the treble, presence, and gain and I just want to play Crazy Train over and over.

I got so carried away I bought a 1x12 2554 (other SJ is a 2550). This is now my favorite amp as it's so portable I can drag it to church (okay okay, I'm not in Metallica sorry) and hook it up to my Avatar 2x12 oversized cab (thank you Marshall forum for that recommendation BTW). I even played around with OD pedals and came to the conclusion I can play this amp on a gain setting of 3 and it still sounds great (still like a slight bit of OD though, I'm not crazy - typically use a gain setting of 5 or 6 though). FWIW the Fulltone OCD seems to play better than the Plimsoul with the Jubilee for me at least. I have a Fulldrive 2 on order to see what that one can do.

I don't get the fact that people say it's a one trick pony though as I switch over to the clean while dropping the volume level knob on my guitar. Seriously  the clean channel is so loud (depending on how your setup is of course, especially with OD/boost). Other amps I augment the clean channel with the piezo thingy (Slash custom shop model LP), but not on the SJ, no blanket to pull off the speakers as it's all there on it's own. Sounds great, even if the is OD remains on.

Point is the Jubilee is so versatile it's amazing (kind of like it in case this isn't coming through). Best sounding low volume amp as well, can't say enough about it. Also use it with with the purple 425A greenback cab - but the stupid 1x12 G12 Celestion Vintage in the 2554 sounds great on it's own! The Jube is like the opposite of other amps to me, I can't find any bad sounds from it whereas others require much tweaking to get the tones I like.

As far as the Output master vs. Lead master settings I find if you get more low end by cranking the Output master. But to me it's more of a combination of how the two are set as a pair. If one's cranked and the other is really low you can tell a difference vs. the opposite setting, but if both are more set towards the middle of the road it kind of doesn't matter as much.

Whew... sorry for the long-winded built up Jubilee rage. I feel better now. Best ridiculous amount of money I ever spent.

P.S. Attenuators suck huge rocks, not thank you very much Marshall forum for that one.


----------



## ddaxe

Here's a shot of my rig... this set up Will part your hair.. neatly..


----------



## Hollowbody

Has anyone heard me ramble on and on about by 2550 yet?


----------



## ddaxe

You have a "BY" 2550... it must of been sitting to close to a Peavy.... lol... j/k but feel free to ramble on...


----------



## jcmjmp

axe arsenal said:


> When I bought a silver Jubilee in 1987, I already had a 2203 and 2204. I remember I was disappointed when I heard my new Jubilee for the first time (had to order it without trying out). I sold it after a few months. Yes it had more gain, but I didn't like the sound of it. I preferred the 2203. So every time I see guys praising their jubilees I go  No doubt it looked very cool in silver (bought it for the looks) but could not get the "big balls" sound of the 2203 out of it.
> Yes, I am in the wrong thread, I'm outta here..




I kind of agree. The silver jubilee doesn't have the punch and in your face tone of a 2204/2203 but it definitely has its place for certain style, especially hard & heavy rock. 

I also think that the silver jubilee sounds best with V30s, which is the exception. I usually can't stand V30s with Marshalls but it seems like these two were made for each other. I you had you jube through a different cab, you weren't getting the most out of it IMO.


----------



## gtrman

slash07 said:


> Hey gtrman,
> The 2555SL OR the AFD - Which do you like better?



Hard to say .... ask me again in 6 months 
I love the Jubilee amps and what they deliver.
It's a great live amp. It can get u great crunch .. sweet solos .. and a very passable clean.
The AFD is a great amp ... the gain is different from the jubilees .. but I really like the cruncg sound. It's not in your face like a 2203 but still ballsy !


----------



## Wycked Lester

Warm fuzzy Jubilee story:

I was playing this weekend in my metal band,...everything was cool, just my tone seemed a lil "off". I cranked it a lil more, but it still kinda sounded a lil thin and harsh,....i backed the mids off a little, down to 3 1/2 -4,....but that didn't help.

My controlls were set,
Presc 9
Bass 8
Mid 4 
Treb 8
Gain 10 
Master Vol 10
Lead master 4

Finally, against my judgement, i grabed the mid knob and cranked it up to 6-7 HOLY SHIT!!! This thing came completely to life [i usually run the mids about 4 1/2 - 5] I was in tone heaven the rest of the night. I tried it at home yesterday, just to see how it sounded on its own,......not to good, it was really middy.

Just goes to show ya that you CAN'T dial an amp in without the band playing,....its a waste of time.


----------



## Adwex

axe arsenal said:


> When I bought a silver Jubilee in 1987, I already had a 2203 and 2204. I remember I was disappointed when I heard my new Jubilee for the first time (had to order it without trying out). I sold it after a few months. Yes it had more gain, but I didn't like the sound of it. I preferred the 2203. So every time I see guys praising their jubilees I go  No doubt it looked very cool in silver (bought it for the looks) but could not get the "big balls" sound of the 2203 out of it.
> Yes, I am in the wrong thread, I'm outta here..



The Jub isn't about "big balls", NOTHING can beat the 2203 in that department.

A Jub is a 2203 with table manners, it knocks on your door and sits down on the couch with a glass of bourbon on a coaster. A 2203 kicks the door in, goes right to the fridge and grabs a six pack, then sits down in your favorite chair with its dirty boots up on your table.


----------



## jcmjmp

Adwex said:


> The Jub isn't about "big balls", NOTHING can beat the 2203 in that department.
> 
> A Jub is a 2203 with table manners, it knocks on your door and sits down on the couch with a glass of bourbon on a coaster. A 2203 kicks the door in, goes right to the fridge and grabs a six pack, then sits down in your favorite chair with its dirty boots up on your table.



LOL! Well, that's one way to put it, I guess. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Wycked Lester

By 'big balls' I assume that you are talking about a characteristic that would also be called "Punch". I think that the only reason that the Jub may pack a little less punch is because it actually operates in the Distortion realm of things, as opposed to the 2203 which lives in the Overdrive realm. The price of gain is punch,...nothing punches harder than a twin re verb, or a plexi....that is a simple fact that we all have to live with...So, when you want a hi gain metal tone, you definately start to sacrifice some punch.

Well, for my $, the Jube punches harder and retains more clarity and definition, while still being Very dynamic,.... than any other hi gain/metal amp I've had or tried. 

....I don't really think of it as a 800 on steroids or whatever,...they have a completely different voicing,...and different vibe in general....Not better or worse, just different. I have both and love both. If i did have to compare it to the 800 Id say its kinda like a 800 with enough gain that you don't need a booster,...but you can still use one for an ultra hot tone that will melt faces.....and an eq that actually works.


----------



## JUBILEELOVINFOOL

Jubilee = SMOOTH
2203 = HARSH
But dems just my ears doin the talkin


----------



## Wycked Lester

JUBILEELOVINFOOL said:


> 2203 = HARSH



2203 = aggressive


----------



## baj66

So on the subject of "Punch", I was fiddling around all weekend with the Jubilee as I was trying out some different overdrive pedals (Fulldrive 2 - wow, like it a lot!). I've gone round-and-round recently on whether I should be playing with or without pedals and just let the amp do it's thing. But I keep coming back to them as the overdrive/sustain thing is just too good.

Anyway, I was messing around playing overdrive pedals on a distorted channel vs. clean and ended up with a new set up on the Jubilee. I was on the clean channel with the gain on 10 getting some decent tones with the overdrive pedals (stacked) and for whatever reason pulled out the gain knob to engage the Rhythm Clip mode. I've tried that before in the past but only when I was in the distorted channel in that case it hardly makes a difference (other than volume drop), but on clean with the gain on 10 and some overdrive it sounds awesome! There's still a volume drop, but because it's on the clean channel there's still huge overhead (my Jubilee seems loud as hell on the clean side).

With this arrangement there is more "punch" and I can get better clarity on the notes vs. the distorted channel. Maybe not punch like an 800 (I've never tried one), but does anyone else use their Jubilee like this? It's my new favorite set up.


----------



## richieG

Adwex said:


> The Jub isn't about "big balls", NOTHING can beat the 2203 in that department.
> 
> A Jub is a 2203 with table manners, it knocks on your door and sits down on the couch with a glass of bourbon on a coaster. A 2203 kicks the door in, goes right to the fridge and grabs a six pack, then sits down in your favorite chair with its dirty boots up on your table.



AND fucks your wife??


----------



## richieG

I have the 255SL. Really like it.

I posted in another thread, but thought it would be better posted here.

I dunno if you guys here agree, but it is really an amp for a band situation. They sound a bit...ummmm... strident (wrong word) on its own.

You know how some amps sound ok without a band but suck a dick in the rehearsal room or stage??? Well I think this amp is the opposite of that. 

Don't get me wrong, it sounds fine on its own, but really shines in the mix.


----------



## baj66

Pretty sure I've re-invented the wheel here, but clean channel with the rhythm clipped knob pulled out, the gain on 0, master volume above 5, overdrive pedal (actually best sustain with two stacked FDII overdrive pedals), treble bass and presence way up, mids way down and I'm in heaven with the Jubilee. Les Paul, humbuckers... of course. 

So on a different subject, how does a Marshall 6101 LE 30th anniversary 1x12 combo amp fair in comparison to a Jubilee (1x12 - 2554)?


----------



## blkdog

JUBILEELOVINFOOL said:


> I had to get in on this.. my 2553 stack




that is the same as mine, i have the two straight front 2x12 cabs, vintage 70`s in the bottom and 30`s in the top...bought it around 1990..great sounding amp..


----------



## blkdog

baj66 said:


> Pretty sure I've re-invented the wheel here, but clean channel with the rhythm clipped knob pulled out, the gain on 0, master volume above 5, overdrive pedal (actually best sustain with two stacked FDII overdrive pedals), treble bass and presence way up, mids way down and I'm in heaven with the Jubilee. Les Paul, humbuckers... of course.
> 
> So on a different subject, how does a Marshall 6101 LE 30th anniversary 1x12 combo amp fair in comparison to a Jubilee (1x12 - 2554)?



not much compares to my 6101 le......i prefer it to my jubilee amp when i play the 6101 through the jubilee 2x12s and i`d wager i`d prefer the 6101 over the 2554 also...but i wouldn`t part with either as both have their place and sound....i`d buy a 2554 if one turned up..the jubilee is great, the 6101 is greater..imo...


----------



## baj66

So in lieu of wading through the 10,000 pages on the 6100 thread, do you know if there is an actual (tone) difference between the 6101 LE hand wired with the brass logo vs. the standard 6101 LE (not the later LM model)? I know the former was probably a much lower production run and therefore would cost more, but are there any real differences?

Love the 2553 stack BTW!


----------



## JUBILEELOVINFOOL

blkdog said:


> that is the same as mine, i have the two straight front 2x12 cabs, vintage 70`s in the bottom and 30`s in the top...bought it around 1990..great sounding amp..


I got the Heritage Greenbacks in the top and the G12H anniversary in the bottom. Can you see in my picture that one cabinet the speakers slant to the right and the other they slant to the left. Do your 2 bottom cabs do this???
or do they both slant the same direction?


----------



## blkdog

baj66 said:


> So in lieu of wading through the 10,000 pages on the 6100 thread, do you know if there is an actual (tone) difference between the 6101 LE hand wired with the brass logo vs. the standard 6101 LE (not the later LM model)? I know the former was probably a much lower production run and therefore would cost more, but are there any real differences?
> 
> Love the 2553 stack BTW!



i`ve got the brass logo model. never tried them sise by side, i`ve played a couple of the blue combos with white logos in shops and they sounded good, but never had my gear to compare..but if i was after a 6101 today, i`d buy the white one without hesitation...

i think the hand built ones probably had more to do with fitting the brass plate for the serial number and of course fitting all the other metal parts on the amp as everything was brass plated..mine came new with EL34S also, i know the latter ones had 5881s in them and the lm models had a bit of a circuitry change...


----------



## blkdog

JUBILEELOVINFOOL said:


> I got the Heritage Greenbacks in the top and the G12H anniversary in the bottom. Can you see in my picture that one cabinet the speakers slant to the right and the other they slant to the left. Do your 2 bottom cabs do this???
> or do they both slant the same direction?



mine are like yours, speakers are the same and slant different ways..bottom box is a 2556b with the anniversary 70 or75 speakers in it.. and the top box is a 2556bv with the vintage 30`s in it....


----------



## guitargoalie

a guy near me is selling a black 2550 for 1550$, is this a good deal, i can get a dsl for 750$ aswell


----------



## V-man

guitargoalie said:


> a guy near me is selling a black 2550 for 1550$, is this a good deal, i can get a dsl for 750$ aswell



That's what I bought my 2550 (black tolex) for. If you want to try some negotiating, fine, but at the end of the day I'd get the fuck out that amp. In 3 years you won't be kicking your ass for not buying two DSLs... not so with the reverse.


----------



## guitargoalie

V-man said:


> but at the end of the day I'd get the fuck out that amp. In 3 years you won't be kicking your ass for not buying two DSLs... not so with the reverse.



that post could'nt have made any less sense.  . pounce on jube deal, ok!


----------



## V-man

guitargoalie said:


> that post could'nt have made any less sense.  . pounce on jube deal, ok!



Apparently you got the gist, but I will translate nevertheless...


Do you think in 3 years after spending $1550 on the 2550 you'll look back one day and say, _"damn, I could have had two DSLs for this... what the hell was I thinking?!"_ Negative. Otherwise, feel free to grab a cheap DSL, and years later when it's considered about as good as the "finally respected" JCM 900 series, see how you feel.

PS: Why in the hell are you on the computer? You should be in the freaking midst of a local sale by now!


----------



## guitargoalie

haha i get u man thanks. i emailed the guy a few days ago, waiting for a response. I would normally want to try it first but i trust u guys in saying that its DEFINITELY worth it


----------



## Snakeface

I had a lot of amps ( jcm 900, dsl50, VM,mesas) and the 2550 jub is my favorite amp of all of them....the price seems to be fair too....don't think too much about it and seize the opportunity


----------



## ddaxe

Does anyone still have the calendar that came with the Silver Jub that year... I posted it a few months back... probably rarer than the amp itself...


----------



## Stringrazor

I'm thinking of selling my Silver Jubilee 25/50 2x12 combo (2558). I recently re-tubed it with JJ's and got a D2F white cover for it. I'm using a home-made footswitch but I'll likely buy a proper one for the sale. It's in perfect working order and very good physical shape. I don't see these around often and have read conflicting opinions on their desirability. What's a fair price for one of these?


----------



## gazz5467

Hey Guys,

Im on the look out for a 2553; anyone seen one about for sale? Fantasic amps, the heart of a 2550 but lighter and more convenitent!

Cheers

Gary


----------



## Snakeface

Spoke to my tech and he told me that usually Jubilees have a limited bias ? what's your take on it ?


----------



## V-man

Whatever the hell that means, I believe it. Either my readings were way off or my 2550 was artic with maxed out bias. At the end of the day it sounded great and the local tech is a tard, so I let sleeping dogs lie and play.


----------



## Salsg

Snakeface said:


> Spoke to my tech and he told me that usually Jubilees have a limited bias ? what's your take on it ?



I have plenty of range on my 2553, no issues biasing several sets of tubes, even a mismatched but same rating Groove Tubes (both rated a 4 but are 7 mA apart.)


----------



## jcmjmp

Snakeface said:


> Spoke to my tech and he told me that usually Jubilees have a limited bias ? what's your take on it ?



No, not really.


----------



## Snakeface

jcmjmp said:


> No, not really.



That's what I thought....mine has a really wide range and I never had problems biasing.


----------



## Snakeface

I'm looking to swap the speakers in the cab (g12t-75's)...I want either V30's or Greenbacks...I tried them with different heads though (JVM, DSL), never with a Jub and I liked both....which ones are a better choice for the Jub? I'm into hardrock and my tone is pretty dark, warm and a I like having a lot of mids.


----------



## jcmjmp

The V30, it seems, was made with the Jubilee in mind. I always use my V30 loaded cab with the Jubilee now.


----------



## 6StringMoFo

My 88 Black Jub, V30s sometimes pushed with a Diamond Compressor.

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0nyiLAihvEo[/ame]


----------



## Salsg

Snakeface said:


> I'm looking to swap the speakers in the cab (g12t-75's)...I want either V30's or Greenbacks...I tried them with different heads though (JVM, DSL), never with a Jub and I liked both....which ones are a better choice for the Jub? I'm into hardrock and my tone is pretty dark, warm and a I like having a lot of mids.



V30s will work very well, I also like using G12-65s with my Jub, lots of mids.

My favorite cab is a mix of V30 and the 65s.


----------



## Hollowbody

I dig the G12-65.

You'll think I'm so crazy that I must be crapping daisies out of my ears but right now for my Jube I have a 1936 cabinet that I took the handles off and filled in the spaces with 3/4 in birch ply to make room for the 15 inch Weber alnico Blue and an old 12 inch Altec alnico, open back at 16 ohms.

Sounds baaaadaaasss huge. 

But, I'm the guy with KT 66 in his 2550 plus GZ34 recto and 5751 in v1, and a seriously modifyied diode clipping section and upgraded coupling caps.


----------



## jcmjmp

The G12-65 isn't as good with the Jubilee as it is with a NMV 1959/1987 or JCM800 2204/2203.


----------



## Hollowbody

I should get off this thread, mines not a jube anymore, I guess.


----------



## Hollowbody

ha ha, did I mention all new iron as well?


----------



## jcmjmp

Hollowbody said:


> ha ha, did I mention all new iron as well?



What did you do? 

Mine has a custom wound Mercury Magnetics transformer. The original PT was noisy and the noise was causing interference on the heater taps.


----------



## Hollowbody

I had a MM Axiom tone clone then I switched to a MM Radio Spare and a MM replacement for a blown PT ....plus I choked a few extra henrys 

I know I know, I paid too much but it's done.


----------



## drivers1

great playing.....8) nice demo off the amps
thanks

....just throw money 8)


----------



## Stringrazor

Stringrazor said:


> I'm thinking of selling my Silver Jubilee 25/50 2x12 combo (2558). I recently re-tubed it with JJ's and got a D2F white cover for it. I'm using a home-made footswitch but I'll likely buy a proper one for the sale. It's in perfect working order and very good physical shape. I don't see these around often and have read conflicting opinions on their desirability. What's a fair price for one of these?





bump


----------



## Madaxeman

£500-700 Is Fair for one IMO. 

I'd make you an offer if you're serious about selling and yours is a post 03100 serial


----------



## Stringrazor

Madaxeman said:


> £500-700 Is Fair for one IMO.
> 
> I'd make you an offer if you're serious about selling and yours is a post 03100 serial



Thanks for the info. I'm not quite ready to put it on the market yet. I've come to terms with it somewhat but I don't think it's the right amp for me.






It's definitely a cool-looking combo tho'!


----------



## whatknot

I'm new to the Forum and figure I would start by tossin a question that I prolly know the answer too. But I want to make sure so I don't hurt my lil silver bitches.

I am original owner of a 2558 and have the 2551B (G12-75's).

I'm running the 4/12 cab only at 16 ohms.

If I add the 2/12 combo speakers (both rated at 16 ohms),
I need to run the amp at 8 ohms?

I like my music load and nasty. This amp will do it without vibrating everything in the house loose. So, I'm looking for some confirmation please so I don't burn her up. 

I aslo have had tubes replaced years ago, but I'n sure its time again.
Any recs on this and anything else I should do to keep the Silver Bitch Happy. 

Thanks. Will post dirty pics of her later....

Oh, diggin all the marshall stuff. Great forum!


----------



## Sir Don

I just had my Jubilee made-over with new caps, all new valves and the board resoldered, maybe you should look at getting the same thing done, these amps are nearly 25 years old now and a major service won't do any harm. Here's a link to my original post about it:

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/29731-my-jubilee-after-being-reborn-vid.html#post403934


----------



## jorual

Here is my Slahs Signature 255, me and my son


----------



## Madaxeman

whatknot said:


> I'm new to the Forum and figure I would start by tossin a question that I prolly know the answer too. But I want to make sure so I don't hurt my lil silver bitches.
> 
> I am original owner of a 2558 and have the 2551B (G12-75's).
> 
> I'm running the 4/12 cab only at 16 ohms.
> 
> If I add the 2/12 combo speakers (both rated at 16 ohms),
> I need to run the amp at 8 ohms?
> 
> I like my music load and nasty. This amp will do it without vibrating everything in the house loose. So, I'm looking for some confirmation please so I don't burn her up.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Fairly sure that is an impedance mismatch. You'll be running a 16 OHM cab alongside an 8 OHM cab. I've run Marshalls with such mismatches before myself back when I was wreckless with my gear and never had any issues but technically this could fuck up your transformer and is not advisable.
> 
> You could maybe wire the 8OHM to 16 OHM or the 16 OHM cab to 8 Ohm by changing series to parallell or vice versa....I'm not an expert.. Just run a multi meter over a cable plugged into the cab output to check when you're done.


----------



## rjtm

Im looking to buy a Jubilee 2550 or 2555 if anyone is selling either


----------



## V-man

jorual said:


> Here is my Slahs Signature 255, me and my son



Holy shit, your son is HUGE! Look how he picked you up and sat you up on that halfstack!


----------



## jorual

Ha ha ha... Thank you for your comment. Now he is 6 motnhs old and he weighs 9 Kg.


----------



## Daveola

out of interest I have a 2554 Jubilee in fairly good condition all original transformers and speaker, anyone know what they are worth?? £ or $ tho it needs a service and new output valves.


----------



## Madaxeman

Daveola said:


> out of interest I have a 2554 Jubilee in fairly good condition all original transformers and speaker, anyone know what they are worth?? £ or $ tho it needs a service and new output valves.



The last one I sold went for £550. I bought it at £300 a few years before. 
Charlie Chandlers has one for sale right now at £799 - (ouch!)
They fluctuate a bit but I think £350-500 is about right at present if it requires valves and service. 
If it's a black one knock about a ton off the price, the silvers tend to go for more.


----------



## Daveola

Cool, thanks for help...it may be up for sale soon!..got a baby on the way so need to raise some cash and make some room!


----------



## elcid

After selling my JCM 2555SL 8 or 9 years ago and regretting it ever since, I just scored a 2550 Silver Jubilee. Stupid first post, I know, but I'm excited.


----------



## jupiter89

Big or subtle difference between a 2555 and 2550 other than power ?


----------



## rjtm

2555 is 50/100 W and 2550 is 25/50W


----------



## gotzz

hello people!
I'm thinking to buy 2554 silver jubilee but wanted to ask you question about this example... I've never seen that kind of speaker jack on 2554 models so I'm curious was this replaced? on every 2554 I saw there was a plastic one.


----------



## fordnut02

What would a Silver Jubilee mini stack be worth in perfect condition ?

and anyone know the specs on it ? is it still a lead 12 ?

Thanks


----------



## Madaxeman

fordnut02 said:


> What would a Silver Jubilee mini stack be worth in perfect condition ?
> 
> and anyone know the specs on it ? is it still a lead 12 ?
> 
> Thanks



I've seen them go for as much as £300 and as little as £120 
They are still a lead 12, just in different liverey.


----------



## Madaxeman

gotzz said:


> hello people!
> I'm thinking to buy 2554 silver jubilee but wanted to ask you question about this example... I've never seen that kind of speaker jack on 2554 models so I'm curious was this replaced? on every 2554 I saw there was a plastic one.



That was replaced. I had to do the same thing on my 2554. 
The original little plastic angle plug was mullered.


----------



## gotzz

^ yep he admit that it was replaced, but after I told him about it. He should have said that in the first place..


----------



## gotzz

here's one vid with silver jubilee. the guy that's trying it out (with longer hair) is Vedran Bozic, probably the most known guitarist in Croatia. Also he played with Hendrix on some occasion in Germany, Hendrix called him into his hotel room... pretty nice experience.
I was wondering what are speakers in this cab.. cuz it sounds soo sweet.. I've asked the guy who uploaded the video but he doesn't know.
anyways check it out, very nice sound quality
ps. it starts at about 0:45

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_kBBpKQ1fc"]Bruno Kovacic in Studio Morris - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Si.

HI.

Just joined the club, received my 2555SL yesterday.

Just wondering, do most people treat theirs as a single channel amp or do you actually use both? I've been trying to find a nice compromise of the 2 channels but not got there yet.


----------



## elcid

I use mine as a single channel amp


----------



## Si.

I assume you keep it on the lead channel..

I'm finding it a very different beast to my '79 JMP as others probably already have said, it's a lot darker, I've found myself diming the mids to get the tone I like (although this is just bedroom volume, band practice is Tuesday).


----------



## Snakeface

Im curious about the speakers too...possibly vintage 30's...sounds different than my g12t75s for sure  and what a nice tone with the Strat..


----------



## rjtm

Si. said:


> I assume you keep it on the lead channel..
> 
> I'm finding it a very different beast to my '79 JMP as others probably already have said, it's a lot darker, I've found myself diming the mids to get the tone I like (although this is just bedroom volume, band practice is Tuesday).



Of course! The jubilee is all about the lead tones.


----------



## elcid

Si. said:


> I assume you keep it on the lead channel..
> 
> I'm finding it a very different beast to my '79 JMP as others probably already have said, it's a lot darker, I've found myself diming the mids to get the tone I like (although this is just bedroom volume, band practice is Tuesday).



Yeah, I don't have much use for a clean channel.


----------



## Adwex

I never switch channels. To get a clean sound, I use an effects processor that uses the 4 cable method, that allows me to bypass the Jub's preamp. Works like a charm.


----------



## rjtm

Well I still use the clean channel, but Im on lead 90% of the time. Its pointless getting a jube for only the clean channel, which I doubt anyone does, but definitely I use lead much more


----------



## MXR

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQPgIFfxugA]Marshall Silver Jubilee 2555 test (better quality) - YouTube[/ame]

Marshall '88 Silver Jubilee 2555 + 1960 V30


----------



## Si.

First band practice with the Jubilee tonight. I think I still need time to get used to it, dialled in an OK sound but not as good as my 2204 (although didn't have much time to mess with it as we were recording so time was tight).

I know people say these are not as loud as usual amps, but I had mine on the high power setting (100w) and had to get the MV to 6-7 to get a decent band volume, compared to 2-3 on the 2204 (I know the volume taper on the older 2204's is a bit severe).


----------



## rjtm

Si. said:


> First band practice with the Jubilee tonight. I think I still need time to get used to it, dialled in an OK sound but not as good as my 2204 (although didn't have much time to mess with it as we were recording so time was tight).
> 
> I know people say these are not as loud as usual amps, but I had mine on the high power setting (100w) and had to get the MV to 6-7 to get a decent band volume, compared to 2-3 on the 2204 (I know the volume taper on the older 2204's is a bit severe).



Yeah actually I was gonna say, this happened to me a few days ago. I had it at five and it was pretty loud, but at band practice in a neighborhood loud, not even gig volume. As long as this is ok then I dont mind too much


----------



## Si.

I guess it's pushing the power section more which is a good thing.

I need to spend a little more time tweaking the settings and getting used to it, the EQ has a lot more effect than the 2204 so I'm used to making big changes to little effect.


----------



## rjtm

We need to revive this thread! Everyone with Jubilee questions or comments should post in here


----------



## Snakeface

I'll post my Zakk Wylde wanna be video in here to revive the thread  using the Jubilee pushed by a ZW-44

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-x8rR_sBalU]Marshall Jubilee - Zakk Wylde Tone - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## gotzz

I have just recorded something on the fly..
bedroom volume, but still it sounds nice I guess

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gewe0GOewSk]Marshall Silver Jubilee 2554 w/ Fender JV lefty strat - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Sollazzon

Madaxeman said:


> Calling all Jubilee users -
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading my pedal setup as it's always been very basic
> (GE7 EQ - as lead boost, Tuner, DD3) - all in the loop.
> 
> What pedals do you guys use with yours?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a Wah, Chorus, Compression Sustainer, and an overdrive of some type - Maybe a tubescreamer, OD1, or HM pedal.
> I'm just after a little more versatility with my setup to be able to pull off heavy rock, metal, blues, etc..need a few more colours in the pallet.
> 
> Just wondered what pedals work well with the Jube and you would reccommend?


 
I use a
tuner Planet waves
wah dunlop 535q
in front

and in fx loop
EQ MXR 10 band (KFK)
Delay TC nova Delay ND-1
Reverb EH holy grail nano

(I don't like BOSS stomp, if i had to choose some OD or Chorus, I think I will go with Dunlop/mxr but right now I don't need enything else)

that's all folks!


----------



## AustinShark

Long time Jubilee player here.

I use minimal effects anyway, but it seems i always come back to the same things. 
It sounds great with my old 1970s MXR Flanger & Phase 90--harmonically rich. 
I've used a Boss CE5 for chorus when using 2 amps & that sounded great too. Chorus on the jubilee clean channel is awesome.


Here's what i'm using currently:

'70s Vintage Crybaby wah (true bypass)
--have tried the ZW Wah, Vox Clyde, 535Q with good results
>>>>
CAE 401 Clean Boost 
--Plimsoul, TS808, boss GE7 all worked fine 
>>>>
MXR Carbon Copy Delay
--have used DD6 & almost every delay on the market at some point.
>>>>
tuner--korg pitchblack


3 George L cables & powered by a Voodoo Labs pedal power.
I should note that everything is true bypass in case my pedalboard's power goes out--which HAS happened at a gig before--i can still play as long as the amp has power. I run everything into the front end of the amp...nothing in the loop.

IMO the Jubilee's sound is so pure that i really enjoy the sound i get JUST out of the amp. i'll hit the boost for solos....add delay for some live stuff, etc. But even my bandmates & long time playing buddies agree that the Jubilee is the king of tone. Some things you just dont mess with.


----------



## rjtm

AustinShark said:


> IMO the Jubilee's sound is so pure that i really enjoy the sound i get JUST out of the amp. i'll hit the boost for solos....add delay for some live stuff, etc. But even my bandmates & long time playing buddies agree that the Jubilee is the king of tone. Some things you just dont mess with.



I agree. I dont use many pedals, because the Jubilee sounds really good on its own. The only pedals I use are a few effects pedals and a boost and necessary pedals.

I have:

Guitar --> Dunlop Crybaby Wah --> Korg Pitchblack Tuner --> Ernie Ball VP Jr. --> Boss SD-1 --> MXR EVH Phase 90 --> Preamp 

In the Loop I have:

Chorus --> (soon to be TC Electronic Flashback Delay) --> Poweramp


----------



## Sollazzon

rjtm said:


> Guitar --> Dunlop Crybaby Wah --> Korg Pitchblack Tuner --> Ernie Ball VP Jr. --> Boss SD-1 --> MXR EVH Phase 90 --> Preamp
> 
> In the Loop I have:
> 
> Chorus --> (soon to be TC Electronic Flashback Delay) --> Poweramp


 I think that preamp is after the Return of loop FX..not before send.


----------



## SlyStrat

I'm buying a Slash 2555SL. Should have it next week.
Here's a Youtube vid that helped inspire me to buy one:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UpOayhH8cRU&feature=results_main&playnext=1&list=PL4E9A62316120D06C[/ame]


Like the tone on the one that follows this clip too.


----------



## Sollazzon

You' ve seen a video of a 2553 and You choose to buy a 2555SL??
.. well..


----------



## rjtm

Sollazzon said:


> I think that preamp is after the Return of loop FX..not before send.



I dont think so, because if you're right, doesnt that beat the point of the loop?


----------



## rjtm

Sollazzon said:


> I think that preamp is after the Return of loop FX..not before send.



I dont think so, because if you're right, doesnt that beat the purpose of the loop?


----------



## rjtm

Double post


----------



## rjtm

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDtyL4wRNrU]Marshall Silver Jubilee 25/50 - YouTube[/ame]

By the time I bought mine I had watched every video on youtube, but this is the video that inspired me to buy mine. Amazing cleans and smooth, awesome lead make it sound amazing.


----------



## Si.




----------



## Sollazzon

rjtm said:


> I dont think so, because if you're right, doesnt that beat the purpose of the loop?


Times ago, (one of my Crazy Experiment I've tried to play plugged in this way: 

guitar
|
Input 2555SL ( or 2553..it's the same ) 
|
send fx loop
|
Return of a 2° amp (afd100 for ex.)
|
Speaker (just for the 2° amp, a load for Jubilee)

With these connections the only controls that work on jubilee are
-Gain on clean channel
-Gain and Lead Master on Lead Channel

So.. the eq (that I used to consider part of Preamp Section) is After return jack of 2555 (or 2553 .. the work inthe same Way)

Please Try this config. if you can, using a 2°amp return.




than try this one: 

guitar
|
Input 2555 (as before Always connected to a Load) 
|
D.I. output
|
Return of a 2° amp 
|
Speaker 

Now All the pots Works.. EQ (and also Output Master)
(note: do not connect any jack in return Fx loop of jubillee..no sound un this case)

I've done this test times ago.. I hope I well remeber but I'm not sure.

If I don't remeber wrong, I repeat the First Config. (using Send) with the Blackstar HT-5 instead of 2555/2553 and in this case the EQ section Works

I think that Useing a 2555 as 2° amp (running another amp in his return ) 
you can use his EQ section (not the Gain pot this time) and his Output (power amp) section.

I repeat, I can go wrong so don't trust in me, Just Try Yourself


----------



## rjtm

Sollazzon said:


> Times ago, (one of my Crazy Experiment I've tried to play plugged in this way:
> 
> guitar
> |
> Input 2555SL ( or 2553..it's the same )
> |
> send fx loop
> |
> Return of a 2° amp (afd100 for ex.)
> |
> Speaker (just for the 2° amp, a load for Jubilee)
> 
> With these connections the only controls that work on jubilee are
> -Gain on clean channel
> -Gain and Lead Master on Lead Channel
> 
> So.. the eq (that I used to consider part of Preamp Section) is After return jack of 2555 (or 2553 .. the work inthe same Way)
> 
> Please Try this config. if you can, using a 2°amp return.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> than try this one:
> 
> guitar
> |
> Input 2555 (as before Always connected to a Load)
> |
> D.I. output
> |
> Return of a 2° amp
> |
> Speaker
> 
> Now All the pots Works.. EQ (and also Output Master)
> (note: do not connect any jack in return Fx loop of jubillee..no sound un this case)
> 
> I've done this test times ago.. I hope I well remeber but I'm not sure.
> 
> If I don't remeber wrong, I repeat the First Config. (using Send) with the Blackstar HT-5 instead of 2555/2553 and in this case the EQ section Works
> 
> I think that Useing a 2555 as 2° amp (running another amp in his return )
> you can use his EQ section (not the Gain pot this time) and his Output (power amp) section.
> 
> I repeat, I can go wrong so don't trust in me, Just Try Yourself



Hmm thats interesting... I cant try it myself, because the Jubilee is my only amp at the moment (and its the only one I need  even though I still gas for other amps, but mostly more jubilees ). I wonder what the fx loop does though and what its purpose is if the signal hasnt already gone through the preamp


----------



## rjtm

I was looking at info about fx loops, and heres a paragraph from an article from the Gibson website. Heres the website if you want to read the rest, its got good info. 

Gibson Tone Tips: Effects Pedals, Part 2



> Before you can figure out which effects to put where, you need to understand where an effects loop occurs in an amp’s circuit, and how it is intended to function. The majority of amps with effects loops, if not all of them, are modern-styled, high-gain amps, which often have footswitching to let you change between two or three channels for clean and lead sounds (sometimes with a “crunch” sound in between, in the three-channel amps). These amps seek to give you an all-in-one overdrive sound and eliminate the need for overdrive and distortion pedals, although you might still like to have your favorite OD or two in the rig to tap into different flavors of lead tone. With these high-gain preamp options at the front end of the amp, followed by individual or shared EQ stages, it makes sense to put the effects loop after all the up-front overdrive and tone shaping within the amp, but before the output stage, where the volume gets ramped up before hitting the speaker, and that’s just where amp makers put them. There are also some non-channel-switching amps that are made with effects loops, and on these the loops still go after the preamp and before the output stage. It’s just that you’re more likely to use some form of booster or overdrive pedal in the front of these amps to achieve your lead tones.



Either the Jubilees are different, or we were wrong


----------



## Sollazzon

well Jubilee is not to be considerd a STANDARD amp so..
but honestly I was Surprised to find out what I described..
and I'd prefer it works normally:
input, gain, eq, S/R, Power amp

hey.. maybe someone got a scheme/diagram of Jubilee .. so You can see where is the eq section without test.

the question is WHY? 
Why in those days someone decided to insert it there!


----------



## Madaxeman

For those who didn't see this before (originally posted in Marshall amps section) 

Calling all Jubilee users - 

I was thinking of upgrading my pedal setup as it's always been very basic 
(GE7 EQ - as lead boost, Tuner, DD3) - all in the loop. 

What pedals do you guys use with yours? 

I was thinking of getting a Wah, Chorus, Compression Sustainer, and an overdrive of some type - Maybe a tubescreamer, OD1, or HM pedal. 
I'm just after a little more versatility with my setup to be able to pull off heavy rock, metal, blues, etc..need a few more colours in the pallet. 

Just wondered what pedals work well with the Jube and you would reccommend?

The answers recieved so far are very inciteful.
I'm going to get a Wah pedal this weekend. I was thinking of either a Morley, Vox or Crybaby. For lead boosts/extra drive versatility i'm going to try a TS808 and a Way Huge Pork Loin. (also might get an SD1 as another option).


----------



## Sollazzon

humm.. about wha wah.

as in aswer to Your re-posted (see above), now I have the 535q and I hope I can say that is My Ultimate wah wah pedal.

I previously owned

a morley (I don't remember wich one exactly)
V Wha by Boss
the standard Dunlop cry baby,
the 95q 
the slash signature
and then this one 535q.
it' versatile, true bypass, sounds good to my taste. 
I've just added a spring under the pedal 'cause I prefer to use in this way.

try as many as You can.. possibly with your complete Rig..


----------



## paradoxrulz

Just bought a 2558 jubilee combo from GC after playing about 15 min the output slowly lowers and now only output is from pre? changed tubes worked about 5 min then low output again? (removed the Tubes from the Combo put them in my JCM 800 to see if they were blown- They Work?) so the power tubes are not the issue) could it be the Pre-amp tubes? or any suggestions?


----------



## rjtm

I use the slash wah with my jubilee. I like it, but I just think its too trebly. Other than that it is perfect. Would the 535q work? (I want a hard rockish wah, not too bluesy or metally)


----------



## Sollazzon

Yeah.. I think So!
take al look at the manual.. there are some suggested setting You can try, so You can shape Your favourite Wah wah tone
I prefer 535q to Slash Sing basiclay for This reason.
http://www.jimdunlop.com/files/manuals/535QCryBabyMulti-WahManual.pdf

obviosly HIS rack sistem is even More versatile... but.. it's also a lot more expensive.

in My opinion the 5353q is a great compromise between price and possibility to ''cusomise '' Your tone


----------



## rjtm

wait, so it has JD wah tones built into it?


----------



## Sollazzon

You mean Jack Daniel's?



sorry I didn't Understand.. what do You Mean with
''so it has JD wah tones built into it? ''
take a look at the User Maunal of Jim Dunlop 535q wha wha..


----------



## rjtm

I meant: does it have wah tones from other Jim Dunlop Wah Pedals built into it?


----------



## Sollazzon

well.. yes and no.
read in to the manual.


----------



## Sollazzon

awr... there's no ''distorsion'' section in.

so if You like to use Your Slash with the button ''pushed IN''... well no You Can't Find This Feature in 535Q.


----------



## Lespaulnmarshall

Madaxeman said:


> For those who didn't see this before (originally posted in Marshall amps section)
> 
> Calling all Jubilee users -
> 
> I was thinking of upgrading my pedal setup as it's always been very basic
> (GE7 EQ - as lead boost, Tuner, DD3) - all in the loop.
> 
> What pedals do you guys use with yours?
> 
> I was thinking of getting a Wah, Chorus, Compression Sustainer, and an overdrive of some type - Maybe a tubescreamer, OD1, or HM pedal.
> I'm just after a little more versatility with my setup to be able to pull off heavy rock, metal, blues, etc..need a few more colours in the pallet.
> 
> Just wondered what pedals work well with the Jube and you would reccommend?
> 
> The answers recieved so far are very inciteful.
> I'm going to get a Wah pedal this weekend. I was thinking of either a Morley, Vox or Crybaby. For lead boosts/extra drive versatility i'm going to try a TS808 and a Way Huge Pork Loin. (also might get an SD1 as another option).



If you want a tremolo, Red Witch!!!! (check my thread on the RW trem in the tone zone section)


----------



## rjtm

Sollazzon said:


> awr... there's no ''distorsion'' section in.
> 
> so if You like to use Your Slash with the button ''pushed IN''... well no You Can't Find This Feature in 535Q.



No the slash distortion is terrible. I just use my Jubilees amazing gain instead of that crappy gain


----------



## RickyLee

Regarding the Jubilee FX loop, the topology is quite different on these amps compared to the usual FX loops circuitry you will see in other amps.

And with that being said, it makes it a bit tougher to slave between the Jubilee and another amp using the Send Return jacks.

If you send the Jubilee Send signal to another amps Return like an SL-X for an example, you will not have the Jubilee's tone controls going into the SL-X AND the Jubilee signal in the SL-X will be downstream/bypassing the SL-X tone controls as well.

Now if you take these same two amps and do this setup in reverse - SL-X Send going to the Jubilee Return - you will now have the SL-X signal with it's EQ section feeding into the Jubilee and then going into the Jubilee's EQ section again.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> Regarding the Jubilee FX loop, the topology is quite different on these amps compared to the usual FX loops circuitry you will see in other amps.
> 
> And with that being said, it makes it a bit tougher to slave between the Jubilee and another amp using the Send Return jacks.
> 
> If you send the Jubilee Send signal to another amps Return like an SL-X for an example, you will not have the Jubilee's tone controls going into the SL-X AND the Jubilee signal in the SL-X will be downstream/bypassing the SL-X tone controls as well.
> 
> Now if you take these same two amps and do this setup in reverse - SL-X Send going to the Jubilee Return - you will now have the SL-X signal with it's EQ section feeding into the Jubilee and then going into the Jubilee's EQ section again.



Interesting... So the Jubilee has a different fx loop than other amps, but does the preamp still go before the fx loop or does it go after?


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> Interesting... So the Jubilee has a different fx loop than other amps, but does the preamp still go before the fx loop or does it go after?



Not so much that it is a different FX loop than where it is located within the amps signal path.

There's 2 gain stages preceding it when on the Clean channel and 3 gain stages preceding it when on the Lead channel. Then after the FX loop you have another gain stage for both channels:

V2B --> Tonestack --> Master Volume --> V3 Phase Inverter --> Poweramp

The D.I. out circuit is taken from the output transformer secondary 4 ohm tap/negative feedback loop circuit and is basically like line out to go into a P.A. or mixing console ect.


----------



## RickyLee

RickyLee said:


> Not so much that it is a different FX loop than where it is located within the amps signal path.
> 
> There's 2 gain stages preceding it when on the Clean channel and 3 gain stages preceding it when on the Lead channel. Then after the FX loop you have another gain stage for both channels:
> 
> V2B --> Tonestack --> Master Volume --> V3 Phase Inverter --> Poweramp
> 
> The D.I. out circuit is taken from the output transformer secondary 4 ohm tap/negative feedback loop circuit and is basically like line out to go into a P.A. or mixing console ect.



I forgot to mention: For an example or comparison against the SL-X I mentioned earlier, the FX loop on the SL-X would be in between the Tonestack and the Master Volume on that signal flow I laid out above.


----------



## Adwex

I've sat/stood directly in front of this particular rig live...many times.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kZ6Y51dY2rw&feature=player_embedded]Dixie Dregs - Tonight Show - 01/07/1993 - Medley (Take It Off The Top) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Hollowbody

Is there a place online that people can find simple signal chain flowcharts for all the amps, if not there should be.


----------



## Sollazzon

thanks RickyLee!
Your posts have been very useful for better understanding


----------



## RickyLee

Hollowbody said:


> Is there a place online that people can find simple signal chain flowcharts for all the amps, if not there should be.



These simple schematics are not that hard to learn to read and at least get a very basic understanding of what is going on. This site has most of the Marshall schematics you would be interested in:

Marshall Amps Info & Schematics


----------



## Hollowbody

RickyLee said:


> These simple schematics are not that hard to learn to read and at least get a very basic understanding of what is going on. This site has most of the Marshall schematics you would be interested in:
> 
> Marshall Amps Info & Schematics



Thanks.


----------



## RickyLee

Yeah, a basic flow chart is much easier to read and of course if you are just interested in the signal chain as well.

I think Lane has some signal flow charts posted here?


----------



## rjtm

In this thread?


----------



## RickyLee

For the Jubilee, the first 12AX7 V1 is the valve that the second half V1B gets switched off when on the Clean channel.

And for a bit more grind from this amp, I have found that a really hot high gain 12AX7 in V2 is the Shite!

Use a good quality 12AX7 for clarity in V1 and a hotter valve in V2 and it gives this amp a bit more sharp crunchy goodness from an amp that is already Razor Sharp.


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> In this thread?



No, just in the Forum somewhere.


----------



## RickyLee

Adwex said:


> I've sat/stood directly in front of this particular rig live...many times.



Thanks for posting that. Steve Morse in The Man!

You just reminded me of my 4 pickup guitar project that I never finished up . . .


----------



## Snakeface

Blues Jam with my Jub  no pedals...just Les Paul straight in...master on 1...the Jub sounds good even at low volumes

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYagCrkxk8Y&feature=channel_video_title"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IYagCrkxk8Y&feature=channel_video_title[/ame]


----------



## rjtm

Sounds Great!


----------



## nightrain

So i Just won my auction for my very first tube Marshall head, a beautiful looking Marshall 2555SL. Got it for just over $1,200.00 so I think I made out pretty good considering its my dream amp and all 

Now I can torture everyone with "slash tonez" and playing "nightrain"


----------



## SlyStrat

I was watching that amp on ebay.
Someone sold a MINT one for $3000 a couple weeks ago.

I just bought some Seymour Duncan Slash pickups to try out. But I'm not trying to sound like Slash.


----------



## rjtm

nightrain said:


> So i Just won my auction for my very first tube Marshall head, a beautiful looking Marshall 2555SL. Got it for just over $1,200.00 so I think I made out pretty good considering its my dream amp and all
> 
> Now I can torture everyone with "slash tonez" and playing "nightrain"



You son of a bitch...  $1200 is a killer deal! Congrats! You'll love it. Its an amazing amp, and you'll definitely get good slash tones from it.



> I was watching that amp on ebay.
> Someone sold a MINT one for $3000 a couple weeks ago.



Thats crazy! That shows how awesome Jubilees are


----------



## Adwex

$1200 is a good deal.

$3000 is about $1000 too much, maybe more.


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> $1200 is a good deal.
> 
> $3000 is about $1000 too much, maybe more.



I saw a silver one go for around 4000 a few weeks ago, in near mint condition


----------



## Adwex

rjtm said:


> I saw a silver one go for around 4000 a few weeks ago, in near mint condition



No way I'd pay that much.


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> No way I'd pay that much.



I got my half stack in good condition for 2000. Theres no point of paying that much if you can wait.


----------



## Adwex

rjtm said:


> I got my half stack in good condition for 2000. Theres no point of paying that much if you can wait.



You got a killer deal. I paid $2500 for my 98% mint head alone.


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> You got a killer deal. I paid $2500 for my 98% mint head alone.



Yeah I was really happy  . But still, either way, 4000 is insane


----------



## Snakeface

1200$ is a great price and you will not be disappointed with that amp...and it's super versatile...hands down, the best amp I've ever played for blues tones.

I was lucky and I didn't pay anything for my Jub...but I had to trade my Vintage Modern 2266 for it ...I was disappointed with that amp at first but it was because of the speakers in the cab....g12t75's....horrible combination with the VM


----------



## nightrain

I always hear people talk bad about g12t 75s, my cab came with those. Will they work well with my 2555? I know v30s are ideal, but will they still sound good?


----------



## Snakeface

they're not such a bad mix wit the Jubilee because the Jub is darker and smoother than the VM....if you dial in too much presence and treble then the top end will sound a bit harsh....my settings are the following and I have never changed them since I got the amp :

Presence 3, Bass 7, Middle 7, Treble 4.5, Lead Master 10, Gain 7 

I think every Marshall should have the mids higher than the treble for a rich tone...but it depends on everyones perception of a good tone.


----------



## guitargoalie

Snakeface said:


> they're not such a bad mix wit the Jubilee because the Jub is darker and smoother than the VM....if you dial in too much presence and treble then the top end will sound a bit harsh....my settings are the following and I have never changed them since I got the amp :
> 
> Presence 3, Bass 7, Middle 7, Treble 4.5, Lead Master 10, Gain 7
> 
> I think every Marshall should have the mids higher than the treble for a rich tone...but it depends on everyones perception of a good tone.



those are my exact dsl settings. Except gain is a bit lower since it has more on tap  I've asked this before but I'm still a bit confused. You can have the lead master on 10, but if the output master's on 1, it's at quiet volumes correct? Does the lead master add just volume over the clean channel, or does it actually change the tone


----------



## rjtm

nightrain said:


> I always hear people talk bad about g12t 75s, my cab came with those. Will they work well with my 2555? I know v30s are ideal, but will they still sound good?



The V30's are ideal, but the g12t75's wont be bad. They sound pretty good with the Jubilee


----------



## Snakeface

This is how it sounds to my ears when you play with the two volumes...the output master controls only the volume but from I have observed...the Lead Master can make small changes to the tone...if you back up the Lead Master and raise the Output Master in order to arrive at the same volume as before...the tone becomes darker and you get more bass but to me it starts to sound too muddy and I like to have it on 10...also, when it's on 10, the amp is more organic, sounds more open and the harmonics are richer. 

Now, another cool thing is the low output mode...I get the coolest and warmest blues tones I've ever heard in that mode...the amp sounds smoother in the low output mode, add some reverb and delay to that combined with the neck pickups of a Strat...tone heaven.

Also...for Jubilee owners...it's a very good thing to clean all your inputs, especially the effects loop inputs...mine had them really dirty and had a major effect on the tone...once, I cleaned them, the amp sounded even warmer.


----------



## Snakeface

rjtm said:


> The V30's are ideal, but the g12t75's wont be bad. They sound pretty good with the Jubilee



what speakers do you have in the jub cab ?


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> This is how it sounds to my ears when you play with the two volumes...the output master controls only the volume but from I have observed...the Lead Master can make small changes to the tone...if you back up the Lead Master and raise the Output Master in order to arrive at the same volume as before...the tone becomes darker and you get more bass but to me it starts to sound too muddy and I like to have it on 10...also, when it's on 10, the amp is more organic, sounds more open and the harmonics are richer.
> 
> Now, another cool thing is the low output mode...I get the coolest and warmest blues tones I've ever heard in that mode...the amp sounds smoother in the low output mode, add some reverb and delay to that combined with the neck pickups of a Strat...tone heaven.
> 
> Also...for Jubilee owners...it's a very good thing to clean all your inputs, especially the effects loop inputs...mine had them really dirty and had a major effect on the tone...once, I cleaned them, the amp sounded even warmer.



oh, well thanks for that! I also noticed a change in tone with the lead, but now I'm gonna definitely try different combinations of lead and output to get different tones. Also, my effects loop sucked a lot of tone before and I was wondering if I should even use it or not... Now I'll clean it and definitely try it. Thanks!


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> what speakers do you have in the jub cab ?



I have a 2551AV with V30's, but I've tried it with G12t75's in a 2551A cab


----------



## Slash9146

I can finally join the thread!
I just got a 2554 jubilee with black tolex and it's my first valve amp 
I play mainly nirvana songs and was wondering if I should use it like a single channel amp(staying on the lead channel and lowering the volume from my guitar for the clean tones)or if I should use it with the footswitch. What's your opinion?How do u use it?
Today I went to rehearsal with it and used it as a single channel staying on the lead channel and lowering volume for clean. So here are the settings: input gain 4, lead master 10, output master 5. Do you have any tips for a setting where I can get good enough clean tones staying on lead?


----------



## rjtm

Slash9146 said:


> I can finally join the thread!
> I just got a 2554 jubilee with black tolex and it's my first valve amp
> I play mainly nirvana songs and was wondering if I should use it like a single channel amp(staying on the lead channel and lowering the volume from my guitar for the clean tones)or if I should use it with the footswitch. What's your opinion?How do u use it?
> Today I went to rehearsal with it and used it as a single channel staying on the lead channel and lowering volume for clean. So here are the settings: input gain 4, lead master 10, output master 5. Do you have any tips for a setting where I can get good enough clean tones staying on lead?



Nice! Congrats! You're gonna love it, and it will be an amazing first tube amp. It was my first one too (the DSL was temporary for 2 weeks, before I got a jubilee). For cleans, I use the footswitch. They're not too bad on the, but I still use my volume and pickups a little bit sometimes if they have to be perfect cleans. Most of the time, I only use the footswitch and a volume pedal, because the cleans are usually too loud and the volume pedal makes it the right volume and makes it cleaner a little bit, but the guitar volume would work just fine.


----------



## rjtm

Also, put pics if you can


----------



## Slash9146

Ok, thanks for the info!I guess I'm just too used to play with the guitar volume.
Actually I use the bridge pickup for distorted sound and the neck one for cleans, so I always keep it low on volume. So I can go clean just changing pickups plus when I go clean I usually add chorus too. 
I guess I'm better pressing chorus pedal+changing pickups ohter than pressing 2 pedals(chorus and footswitch) and maybe changing pickup.


----------



## Snakeface

rjtm said:


> oh, well thanks for that! I also noticed a change in tone with the lead, but now I'm gonna definitely try different combinations of lead and output to get different tones. Also, my effects loop sucked a lot of tone before and I was wondering if I should even use it or not... Now I'll clean it and definitely try it. Thanks!



Yeah, my effects loop sucked a lot of tone too before...whenever i was putting a pedal in the loop..it was like it was taking all the warmth of the tone away...but I cleaned all the inputs with DeOxit a couple of times and problem solved...now I have my delay in the loop all the time and no change in tone

you got really lucky to find a jub cab with V30's...ive seen quite many with the g12t75's for sale but never with V30's....

send me some sound clips when you have some free time. thx


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> Yeah, my effects loop sucked a lot of tone too before...whenever i was putting a pedal in the loop..it was like it was taking all the warmth of the tone away...but I cleaned all the inputs with DeOxit a couple of times and problem solved...now I have my delay in the loop all the time and no change in tone
> 
> you got really lucky to find a jub cab with V30's...ive seen quite many with the g12t75's for sale but never with V30's....
> 
> send me some sound clips when you have some free time. thx



Yeah, I was lucky to get a nice deal lol. I'll send u clips asap. Sorry I remember I was gonna send u clips of the =C= tubes and I never got to. Ill send clips whenever I can, I'm just really busy at this time of the year.

Also, how would I clean the jacks? The same way the tube sockets are cleaned?

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## RickyLee

I would think a cab of X pattern T-75's and Vintage 30's would be a good compliment to the Jubilee circuit.

I have been running my Jubilee's into my 1936 cab with two G12-65's, and that is pure Tonal Goodness at it's finest.

I have a 4X12 slant cab set up with two G12-65's on top and two Hellatone 60L's on the bottom, and when you crank the Jubilee up wth this cab . . .


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> This is how it sounds to my ears when you play with the two volumes...the output master controls only the volume but from I have observed...the Lead Master can make small changes to the tone...if you back up the Lead Master and raise the Output Master in order to arrive at the same volume as before...the tone becomes darker and you get more bass but to me it starts to sound too muddy and I like to have it on 10...also, when it's on 10, the amp is more organic, sounds more open and the harmonics are richer.
> 
> Now, another cool thing is the low output mode...I get the coolest and warmest blues tones I've ever heard in that mode...the amp sounds smoother in the low output mode, add some reverb and delay to that combined with the neck pickups of a Strat...tone heaven.
> 
> Also...for Jubilee owners...it's a very good thing to clean all your inputs, especially the effects loop inputs...mine had them really dirty and had a major effect on the tone...once, I cleaned them, the amp sounded even warmer.



I tried the Jubilee on Lead Master 8 and Output Master 2, and wow, theres a HUGE difference in tone! First of all, it is a lot more responsive and harmonically richer (you were right about that), and feels more alive when I play it. Second, it sounds a lot brighter! I like it in between, so it's not too bright or too dark. Thanks for sharing that! That could be a useful tool in tone shaping and makes it even more versatile!


----------



## Snakeface

I'm glad my tips helped you to discover even more the amp....I like to have the Lead Master on 10 all the time and with the gain on 7, output master on 6 on the clean channel, you get a really cool bluesy tone....the jubilee is super versatile, back off the lead master on 6, crank the output master and put a dirt pedal in front...it will do metal all day...take out the pedal...you get hard rock....back off the volume on the guitar...you get blues....I love this amp and I had a lot of Marshalls before....the only one I regret selling is the DSL50 I had


----------



## nightrain

So what would be a good pedal to push the jub into early Metallica tones, like this?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_eGXPzSzAg"]Metallica "For Whom The Bell Tolls" - YouTube[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WEQnzs8wl6E&feature=related[/ame]

I really dig the distorted tones on this album.


----------



## rjtm

There are 3 Pedals that I would think would work well are:

Boss SD-1
Ibanez Tubescreamer
Fulltone OCD


----------



## rjtm

I have an SD-1, and it works great as a boost, but sounds a little solid state to me. I havent tried the Tubescreamer, but the OCD is also pretty good (I like the SD-1 better for the price)


----------



## rjtm

nightrain said:


> So what would be a good pedal to push the jub into early Metallica tones, like this?
> 
> Metallica "For Whom The Bell Tolls" - YouTube
> Metallica - Fade to Black - YouTube
> 
> I really dig the distorted tones on this album.



For fade to black, there's no question: the SD-1. The one thing I really like about the SD-1 is how smooth it is. With the Jubilee, on the neck pickup of a Les Paul, it can get REALLY nice and smooth. For that smoothing, cutting through, heavily distorted lead tone on fade to black, it sounds awesome. I can make you a demo if you would like over the weekend. That is one of my favorite songs and it sounds great with my jube and SD-1. You can also use the lead master and output master volume tricks that Snakeface told about to make the tone darker or brighter if you need to.


----------



## nightrain

rjtm said:


> For fade to black, there's no question: the SD-1. The one thing I really like about the SD-1 is how smooth it is. With the Jubilee, on the neck pickup of a Les Paul, it can get REALLY nice and smooth. For that smoothing, cutting through, heavily distorted lead tone on fade to black, it sounds awesome. I can make you a demo if you would like over the weekend. That is one of my favorite songs and it sounds great with my jube and SD-1. You can also use the lead master and output master volume tricks that Snakeface told about to make the tone darker or brighter if you need to.


yeah man that would be awesome. Its one of my favorite songs as well, I love that intro. I just can't' f**n wait for this amp to get here, screw christmas this is where its at!!(no offense jesus).


----------



## rjtm

I totally know how you feel. When I bought my Jubilee, it had to get retubed. Every day I would call the tech and see when it was ready. They called me at 6 on friday evening, I stopped everything I was doing and got it . The next day I played it, I was blown away.


----------



## SlyStrat

I'm waiting for the UPS truck as I write this!!! Mint 2555SL coming...


----------



## nightrain

SlyStrat said:


> I'm waiting for the UPS truck as I write this!!! Mint 2555SL coming...



I still got til wednesday/thursday


----------



## nightrain

I've got a quick question, how exactly does the half power function work? Does it just use fewer tubes? If so, does that essentially make it the 50w version or are there other tonal differences?


----------



## Snakeface

Has anyone tried g12h30 with the Jub ???


----------



## rjtm

nightrain said:


> I've got a quick question, how exactly does the half power function work? Does it just use fewer tubes? If so, does that essentially make it the 50w version or are there other tonal differences?



Switching it to half power turns off two of the tubes, which makes the amp go from pentode to triode mode. This doesnt really cut volume, and there is almost no volume difference (theres almost none between 100W amps and 50W amps either). The main thing is the tonal difference. The 50W mode makes it sound bluesier and fatter than the 100W mode, which is more hard rock and metal.


----------



## Sollazzon

nightrain said:


> I've got a quick question, how exactly does the half power function work? Does it just use fewer tubes? If so, does that essentially make it the 50w version or are there other tonal differences?


it switches from pentod to triode mode.. it doesn't cut off 2 valves.
the amp sounds a litte more smooth/bluesy


here you can listen the differeces

100 Watt HI by Sollazzon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
100 Watt LOW by Sollazzon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free


and this is for 50 watt

50 Watt HI by Sollazzon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free
50 Watt LOW by Sollazzon on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

note that 50 watt in pentode (HI) is NOT as 100Watt in triode (LOW)


----------



## Sollazzon

Snakeface said:


> Has anyone tried g12h30 with the Jub ???


Yes!
my preferred still remain Vintage 30 but i also like with g12h30 
less middle range but it's good to me...better than with g12-75T
but it's just a matter of personal taste


----------



## Sollazzon

an old page about 2555SL
Marshall JCM Slash 2555 Jubilee Signature Limited Edition Amplifier


(the same thing for the first Zakk Model
Zakk Wylde Marshall JCM 800 2203ZW Limited Edition Amplifier)


----------



## Sollazzon

nightrain said:


> I've got a quick question, how exactly does the half power function work? Does it just use fewer tubes? If so, does that essentially make it the 50w version or are there other tonal differences?


the user manual talks about this..
http://marshallamps.com/downloads/files/25ƒp55 Slash Handbook.pdf
look at point 3


it's true that it's usual to define the switch as a 100/50 watt switch, but it's not exact.. (listen to my short samples)
anyway this definition gives You an idea of tonal and Volume changes between the pentode and triode modes.. it' an easier explaination


----------



## Snakeface

Wow Sollazon....the Jub sounds amazing with V30s...the thing is I found a guy selling a cab really cheap but he doesn't know what speakers are in there...all he knows is that they are 30's but he's not sure if they are V30's or G12h-30's....I'm gonna check it out this week....anyways, its a win win situation for me as I've started to hate the g12t75 a longtime ago.


----------



## rjtm

Keep us updated with it and tell us how you like us if you get it!


----------



## rjtm

> This controls the output configuration of the power-stage. When switched to the High Output setting the EL34 power valves operate in pentode mode and will deliver a full 100 Watts. When Low Power is selected the valves are switched to triode mode and the amp's power is halved to 50 Watts. This allows you to drive the power valves hard at a lower overall volume. This facility is particularly useful at small club gigs, rehearsals and in certain recording situations (Important Note: 50 Watts of power isn't ‘half as loud’ as 100 Watts - the laws of physics that apply here don't work that way! Typically, switching from High Output to Low Output will result in a 3dB drop in power).



Heres the quote from the manual


----------



## Sollazzon

and another important note from the manual:
when switching Output Power the Stanby Switch should always be switched off


(personal note : how many ''Switch'' in this switching explaination for a more correct use of the jubilee' swithces 
​


----------



## Snakeface

Soooo.....you dont switch to low power when the amp is on standby ??? you switch it while the amp is running ? I think it should be the other way around because it might take out the OT or cause damage to it.


----------



## Sollazzon

no no.. 
I agree with you.
if I want to use the amp in LOW output mode I put it in Standby.. then I switch ..then i run the amp again.

(honestly I Select Low/High before switchin' the MAIN...... then the standby...)

I think that the manual use an unhappy / misunderstanding form saying ''...the Stanby Switch should always be switched OFF'' 
they mean :switch when the amp is in Stand-by=NOT RUNNING 
(so the stand-by is ON... tha amp is OFF).. but they wrote ''the Stanby Switch should always be switched OFF'' ...meaning the amp is NOT running..


----------



## nightrain

Just got my 2555 Slash head in, its beautiful!! :*)

Just gonna wait an hour or so to warm up, the head is like an ice box right now from being on the UPS truck.


----------



## rjtm

Sollazzon said:


> no no..
> I agree with you.
> if I want to use the amp in LOW output mode I put it in Standby.. then I switch ..then i run the amp again.
> 
> (honestly I Select Low/High before switchin' the MAIN...... then the standby...)
> 
> I think that the manual use an unhappy / misunderstanding form saying ''...the Stanby Switch should always be switched OFF''
> they mean :switch when the amp is in Stand-by=NOT RUNNING
> (so the stand-by is ON... tha amp is OFF).. but they wrote ''the Stanby Switch should always be switched OFF'' ...meaning the amp is NOT running..



Yeah thats a pain in the ass. Someone in the thread about warming up an amp before you play it was confused about his Jubilee, and I had to explain this all to him . Stand by "off" means no signal going through; standby "on" means signal going through


----------



## rjtm

nightrain said:


> Just got my 2555 Slash head in, its beautiful!! :*)
> 
> Just gonna wait an hour or so to warm up, the head is like an ice box right now from being on the UPS truck.



You are going to love it. Put up some clips when you can


----------



## nightrain

Ready to fire this baby up!, just want question tho, does it matter If i plug the speaker cable into the red or black loudspeaker jack?


----------



## rjtm

Is there a red one and a black one, or two black and two red?

There should be two speaker jacks (like pretty much every other marshall), and if the sign that says loudspeaker outputs points to both of them, it shouldn't matter. Make sure you set it to the right impendence, and you should take a look at the manual:

http://www.slashmarshall.com/downloads/2555 Slash Handbook.pdf


----------



## rjtm

It should look like this:

If it looks like this, then plug into the red one that has the loudspeaker output pointing to it. Make sure to set the right impendence


----------



## nightrain

hmm, got it all together. A bit surprised about the volume. Everywhere I read says these things on volume 2 would be LOUD. I can turn it up to 3 before it starts to get too loud for the apt. Is this typical for the jub? Ive got the lead master cranked and its on the lead channel. Output on 2 and its quieter than my 15 solid state amp? maybe bad tubes?


----------



## rjtm

nightrain said:


> hmm, got it all together. A bit surprised about the volume. Everywhere I read says these things on volume 2 would be LOUD. I can turn it up to 3 before it starts to get too loud for the apt. Is this typical for the jub? Ive got the lead master cranked and its on the lead channel. Output on 2 and its quieter than my 15 solid state amp? maybe bad tubes?



No, that is completely normal. I was surprised too, when I had to put it at 5 for it to start getting loud. The loud amp you're talking about is the JCM 800, which is loud as fuck. I was a little scared too, when mine was softer, but then a while ago on this thread another Jubilee owner asked about it, saying that other people told him that this is common, so I'm pretty sure it is normal.

You should change the tubes anyways, and if it has the original tubes, keep them. If you are not aware of when it was last serviced or the tubes were last changed, you should take it to the tech to get it checked up and tuned up, and change the preamp and poweramp tubes anyway, just to make it sound even better


----------



## Si.

Yep normal, I practice with the band with my MV on 6-7!, barely get to 2 with my 2204. That's just the way they are.. no idea why


----------



## nightrain

oh ok cool, sounds good to me just wasnt sure, i guess 7-10 is when it REALLY startings blowing the walls down lol

as for tubes, whats a good average price set? Not looking for super vintage tubes or anything, just something that sounds great.


----------



## rjtm

I've heard many people say that after volume 6, the Jubilee "comes to life". Hopefully after that volume theres a volume jump. If not, whatever


----------



## SlyStrat

OK, here's some pics of mine, and the settings I was just using. I was trying for Bonamassa tone. Have suggestions for different settings?
Thats a 2007 R0 Les Paul and a Scumback cabinet. 1987XL on the side.


----------



## SlyStrat

After tone testing a couple hours today I might stay with Marshall NMV amps.
I might sell the Slash. I'm not a collector, or I'd keep it.


----------



## Si.

Can you give us some details on your thoughts? what don't you like about it?

i've only had mine for a few weeks and not spent a lot of time on it, but going back to my JMP2204 yesterday for an hour I really think i prefer the 2204 tone..


----------



## SlyStrat

I've been playing NMV amps for so long that any MV amp doesn't have the tone I prefer. And that includes JCM 800's. As much as I like Bonamassa's tone, the old school, plexi tone is my favorite. And I never play with a lot of distortion either. 
Though I like the Jube tone, I'll probably stick to the NMV's.


----------



## gotzz

here's mine:











It has 2x JJ el34, sovtek and tungsram 12ax7 tubes
What do you think, is that good combination.. any that you would suggest?


----------



## rjtm

gotzz said:


> here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has 2x JJ el34, sovtek and tungsram 12ax7 tubes
> What do you think, is that good combination.. any that you would suggest?



Those are some cool pics!


----------



## gotzz

this thread lacks of some SILVER ones so I had to 
here are a few more + one that I found on internet.. I LIKE it!! a lot!! 










*mod edit* no nudity.


----------



## Slash9146

Hi, I've a question about the combo 2554. Tomorrow I'll play a gig and I'll use a cab there, it's my first time i play truought a cab and don't know where the cab jack goes.
There are 2 loudspeaker exits right?Which one should i use?(here is a pic with numbers so it's easier to understand http://drtube.com/schematics/marshall/2550manual.pdf ).
So all I have to do is put the cab jack in one of the 2 and select how many ohms the cab has right?Sorry I know these are newbie questions but I just got the 2554 as my first valve amp


----------



## rjtm

Hey slash9146,

Congrats on the amp! You can just plug into either one, it doesnt matter; the only reason there are two is because two cabs can be plugged in. Just make sure to set the impendence (the OHM's) right with the cab.


----------



## rjtm

So by the manual, 17 and 18 can be plugged into, either one is ok without a problem. Make sure to set 19 to the right impendence with your cab


----------



## Slash9146

Great, thank you very much


----------



## rjtm

No problem


----------



## Slash9146

I'm here again, promise it's my last question 
So I did the gig and set my 2554 at 16 ohms to use the cab that was there.
Now that I reconnected it to the combo speaker do I have to change ohms?Or is it ok 16 ohms to use the combo speaker?I don't remember how many ohms it was set at


----------



## rjtm

Slash9146 said:


> I'm here again, promise it's my last question
> So I did the gig and set my 2554 at 16 ohms to use the cab that was there.
> Now that I reconnected it to the combo speaker do I have to change ohms?Or is it ok 16 ohms to use the combo speaker?I don't remember how many ohms it was set at



Haha dont worry questions are good. What kind of speaker is in the combo?

Here is a screenshot from the manual of the impendence settings:


----------



## rjtm

By the way guys, I found a really interesting article posted by a guy on another forum about his jubilee and the speakers

Marshall Silver Jubilee Huge Faux Pas - Match Your Speakers! [Archive] - The Gear Page


----------



## rjtm

From the website:



> I acquired a Marshall Silver Jubilee 25/50 Model 2555 head many moons ago, in the late 80's, and later a matching Silver Jubilee model 2551B 300w bottom 4x12 cab for the head. I have owned this rig ever since, as part of my amp collection. Note that the Jubilee cab was the standard version loaded with G12T-75s. I almost sold this little rig a few times, but am now glad I did not, based on a recent, suprising little discovery that should have been totally obvious to me from day one.
> 
> I have used stock and modded 1970's and 1980's Marshall JMP 2203 and JCM800 2203 100w amps since long before acquiring the 2555 half stack, and continued to use them for metal and heavy rock gigs, long after, usually with just a tube screamer or sd-1 out front, with an NS-2 to settle down the noise. I used the 2555 to gig a bit, early on, and made good use of its effects loop, but didn't quite dig the rig enough. The 2203's just sounded bigger, more raw, bolder, fatter, punchier, more crushing, less compressed, less scooped, less dark, less fizzy, smoother etc., than the 2555.
> 
> In the 80's and early 90's I used my 2203 heads with four Marshall standard 300w 1960B cabs loaded with G12T-75 speakers, for many years. The 2203 amps liked those speakers for the heavy stuff back in the day, and I had ways around the harsh top end when it was time for leads. I had other cabs loaded with greenbacks, blackbacks and G12-65s for my personal enjoyment, but didn't wanna beat up and/or blow them out for loud, heavily distorted gigs or practices. The 75's were cheap and common and had a heavy sound well-suited to the 2203 for what I needed at the time, and mine were really well broken in. The amp and speaker were voiced for one another, as well. I had even tried the 2203 rig a bunch of times with V30s but just found them kinda unpleasant, spikey, and too full of filler sizzle and chesty mids for the 2203 amps, which were not really voiced originally for the V30, but can work with them for some folks. YMMV.
> 
> The 2555 was always a minor frustration to me. In light of my monster 2203 rig, it never sounded quite "right," especially with its own matching silver 300w 2551B cab.
> 
> Why was the 25/50 anniversary model a step down sonically, in my mind, from the standard 2203, I always wondered, as I would listen to its slightly fizzy extra filler in the gain, thinner lead tone, weird overly scooped and compressed mids, and funky lows. What was going on here?
> 
> Why was this amp both oddly dark, and slightly brittle and fizzy in the treble, at the same time? Why were my eq settings so odd, and never quite right? This was even the case when the clipping diodes were disengaged (the pull rhythm clip circuit was off) and I was just running it with straight tube preamp gain. For my 25w greenback/blackback cabs, G12H30 cabs, G12-65 cabs, and all my G12T-75 cabs, especially the Jubilee's own matching 300w cab, the eq just seemed WRONGLY SUITED to these speakers, albeit some certainly sounded better than others. Especially the mids seemed way wrong, too nasty when turned up too far, too dark and weirdly compressed if you turned the knob down too far. Treble was just scratchy, too.
> 
> I was recently discussing the Jubilee circuit with a noteworthy amp tech whom mentioned to me that the Silver Jubilee had started with the 2203 circuit and power section, then was considerably tweaked from there to add a host of features (more gain, optional clipping circuit, passive loop, channel switching, etc). More importantly, however, Marshall wanted an "ultimate" silver anniversary amp to introduce for their 25/50 anniversary, in silver trim and grey tolex, that would also match the voicing of celestion's exciting and newly developed "Vintage" high output speaker for Marshall, intended to be a high power mix of an alnico speaker and a G12H30, sonically. Now more commonly known as the V30, the Marshall "Vintage" was and still is an OEM Marshall-only speaker developed in about 1986 and really rolled out for and with the Jubilee amps, among a few others.
> 
> Hence, and to the point, I am advised the eq range on the 2555 head is vastly different from the 2203, not to be more "flexible" as some speculate, but BECAUSE the entire tone circuit of the 25/50 amps was modified to suit the low end, midrange, and treble frequencies and overall voicing of.......the bloody "Vintage" speaker! Just like the dark and misunderstood Bogner XTC 101B was revoiced from the Bogner 100B, to match the bright V30s Bogner had switched to.
> 
> Unfortunately, Marshall sold the Jubilee cabs with Vintages only as a pricey "upgrade option", as the 2551av/bv model. The standard Silver Jubilee 2551A/B cabs, unfortunately, all came with one of two speakers...either 1) the G12M-70s (with thin treble and limited bass, which almost everyone seems to hate) in a 280w labeled cab, or 2) the G12T-75s (with scooped mids and slightly harsh highs, but big bass, which metal guys like but vintage guys hate) in a 300w labeled cab.
> 
> Having not been a big fan of V30s over the last 20 years with my 2203s, I never owned any in a 4x12 for any real length of time, and had never even thought to plug the Jubilee into them. But I recently acquired a bunch of V30s of all different models to test in the studio for recording, and to shoot out against each other.
> 
> I rushed off and plugged my Jubilee 2555 head into one of my Bogner 4x12 cabs loaded with a certain model of English V30s, and I cannot believe my ears! Wow do I feel like a dope! ALL THE TONE KNOBS WORK, AND DO WHAT THEY'RE SUPPOSED TO! I can use the presence knob. I can actually push the mids up and it sounds smooth and rich. The amp no longer sounds dark and congested. What sounds like a fatiguing and ugly mid spike from the V30 with my 2203s perfectly fills in the weird, scooped mids of the Jubilee's dark eq, making the big fat punchy warm mids that were always missing. The Jubilee's ugly, fizzy treble is now perfectly rolled off by the rolled-of top end of the V30s, so the lead tone is now warm, smooth and thick, with nice attack and sag. The 2555's odd, thuddy low end and lack of low mids is now tight and properly eq'ed to match the low end roll-off, and bumped-up low mids, of the V30s. And the amp is now way louder, way more cutting, less fatiguing, and way more fluid with the higher-efficiency V30s. Wow what a roaring rhythm sound, and excellent lead tone!
> 
> Using the Jubilee circuit with its properly matched V30 speakers is like a key fitting precisely into a lock. Everything falls right into place. It's finally like coming home, and is the tone I've always wanted from that amp!
> 
> It's not about V30s or G12M-70's or G12T-75s being good or bad speakers, it's about the amp designer matching the amp's eq's frequencies to work precisely and ideally with the chosen speaker that they DESIGNED THE AMP AROUND.
> 
> Shame on Marshall for voicing the Jubilee specifically for Vintages, and then selling most of these amps and cabs with G12M-70's or G12T-75s, as a downgrade. While it can work fine with the 70's or 75's, and is just OK sounding (maybe), the V30's DESTROY IN THIS AMP. It sounds BEAUTIFUL. I can't even believe I'm writing that!!!! I've been known all these years to really dislike and even openly hate on V30s with many amps. I'm pleasantly shocked. Everything I disliked about V30s with my other marshalls is completely the opposite with the Jubilee.
> 
> Folks, if you have/had a Jubilee and don't/didn't understand the hype, try plugging one into some V30's, crank up, and be blown away. This amp kills it, and sounds amazing! Bye bye, tweaking frustrations! If you have a Jubilee combo amp or cabinet you don't really like, LOOK inside at what's printed on the speakers, and see what you're actually playing through!
> 
> Sorry for the small book! Cheers!


----------



## Murmel

Interesting post. Seems like I need to try my 2555Sl with my Mesa cab. Right now I am using it with a 1936.


----------



## Slash9146

It's the standard one on the 2554 combo, I can't check the amp now but I'll look at it and post the name


----------



## RickyLee

LOL

Yeah, different speaker types will make sonic changes in all amps. I am wondering which Jubilee circuit this fella up above in the quoted post had? If he had the early first run Jubilee which is known as the serial numbers less than 3100? 

My buddies Silver Jube is one of the first made with serial number in the 200's. And it sounds something like what that guy was describing above as well. Now I am wondering if Marshall might have slightly tweaked the Jube circuit with the later 1987 built Jubes, to be more tone friendly with the other T-75's & M-70's as well as the V30's? Like maybe finding some middle ground that works somewhat for all the Celestion models?



All I know is that both my '89 2550 as well as my Ceriatone 2555 Clone sound REALLY good with the G12-65's. I have ran V30's with these amps in cabs that had a mixture of other speakers, but have never ran the Jubilee's with cabs that V30's only. Well, there was a time when i was close to V30's only - when I had two Hellatone 60L's in my 1936 cab. But those are altered V30's with slightly more bottom end and a bit less mid hump. But anyway, the 60L's were awesome with the Jubilee as well.

I have yet to try T-75's with my Jubilee's . . .


----------



## mickeydg5

I think I may have mentioned this before somewhere. A Jubilee voicing and EQ section is different than something like a 2203. I think the V30 helps it out a lot.

There is a difference in the MID circuit in some Jubilee amps. A 4n7 can be used in place of the .01u capacitor. I like the 4n7 a little better.

The early Jubilee amps had oddities that did affect overall sound.

What would probably be best for a Jubilee is one cab V30 and another G12T75. But always go with the V30's first.


----------



## mickeydg5

@ *Slash9146*
That 2554 should have a 8 ohm Vintage 30. If that is the only connected speaker then your impedance should be set to 8.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, different speaker types will make sonic changes in all amps. I am wondering which Jubilee circuit this fella up above in the quoted post had? If he had the early first run Jubilee which is known as the serial numbers less than 3100?
> 
> My buddies Silver Jube is one of the first made with serial number in the 200's. And it sounds something like what that guy was describing above as well. Now I am wondering if Marshall might have slightly tweaked the Jube circuit with the later 1987 built Jubes, to be more tone friendly with the other T-75's & M-70's as well as the V30's? Like maybe finding some middle ground that works somewhat for all the Celestion models?
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is that both my '89 2550 as well as my Ceriatone 2555 Clone sound REALLY good with the G12-65's. I have ran V30's with these amps in cabs that had a mixture of other speakers, but have never ran the Jubilee's with cabs that V30's only. Well, there was a time when i was close to V30's only - when I had two Hellatone 60L's in my 1936 cab. But those are altered V30's with slightly more bottom end and a bit less mid hump. But anyway, the 60L's were awesome with the Jubilee as well.
> 
> I have yet to try T-75's with my Jubilee's . . .



Yes, the ones before the 3100 have a slight preamp flaw which Marshall fixed for the rest of them. I'm pretty sure it can be easily fixed by a tech though.


----------



## Slash9146

Ok so I looked at the speaker and it's a celestion vintage and it's wirtten 8 ohm.
So I did set the jubilee at 8 ohms but now I've noticed that, on the 25 watt mode, signal sometimes goes away. No problems on 50 watt, what could it be?I mean I played it the other day and it was fine, I did anything to it other than changing impedance while it wasn't on.


----------



## jcmjmp

Slash9146 said:


> Ok so I looked at the speaker and it's a celestion vintage and it's wirtten 8 ohm.
> So I did set the jubilee at 8 ohms but now I've noticed that, on the 25 watt mode, signal sometimes goes away. No problems on 50 watt, what could it be?I mean I played it the other day and it was fine, I did anything to it other than changing impedance while it wasn't on.



It could be the impedance selector switch. Sometimes, they go bad.


----------



## Slash9146

What does it mean?That it takes a bit to sound good after the change?
However I put the amp on standby for a couple more minutes and It got normal.


----------



## rjtm

I have always known that Slash uses a Jubilee but I have never seen him actually do it live or in a video. I was watching the paradise city music video a few weeks ago and I found him actually using them. I thought it would be cool to post it on here:


----------



## rjtm

And here's one of Joe Bonamassa and all of his gear:


----------



## pugachev

rjtm said:


> I have always known that Slash uses a Jubilee but I have never seen him actually do it live or in a video. I was watching the paradise city music video a few weeks ago and I found him actually using them. I thought it would be cool to post it on here:



The man has great taste


----------



## Madaxeman

Here's some porno for you rabid Jubilee Nutters :- 






















Some are mine, some used to be mine, some will be mine!


----------



## rjtm

You son of a bitch... 

how many Jubilees do you have?


----------



## Madaxeman

rjtm said:


> You son of a bitch...
> how many Jubilees do you have?



I only have 2 at the moment a full stack and a 2554 combo. 

If I'd kept all the ones I've flipped over the years I'd have 11 of the fuckers:- 

2x 2555 1987
1x 2555 Slash Signature
2x 2558 1987 silver 
4x 2553 Black 
1x 2553 1987 silver full stack
1x 2554 black


----------



## rjtm

You are awesome

I might get a combo for gigging to save the stack from ripping (and space in my car) if I get a good deal so I'll have two!


----------



## gotzz

was just playing my 2554 on clean... actually I think it's very nice, I like it very much. I know you all said you use only lead channel, any thoughts about the clean?


----------



## rjtm

The Jubilee actually does have nice cleans, its just that the lead tone is the speciality of the Jubilee. I still use the cleans on songs where there are clean parts, and its decent, but I use lead 90 percent of the time.


----------



## Adwex

rjtm said:


> I have always known that Slash uses a Jubilee but I have never seen him actually do it live or in a video. I was watching the paradise city music video a few weeks ago and I found him actually using them. I thought it would be cool to post it on here:



Those are pics, where are the videos?


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> Those are pics, where are the videos?



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rbm6GXllBiw&ob=av3e]Guns N' Roses - Paradise City - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Adwex

rjtm said:


> Guns N' Roses - Paradise City - YouTube



I was hoping for a live video.


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> I was hoping for a live video.



Yeah, thats why I was so surprised when I found this, because I have never actually seen him use a Jubilee live, and this concert is technically live because it was a real concert. They just chose to use it for the music video


----------



## Snakeface

Full Live Concert where you can see the rig with Jubilees.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OjU44IjI3z8]Guns N' Roses - Philadelphia Spectrum, Philadelphia, PA (08.04.1988) [DVD] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## guitargoalie

slash has an awesome jubilee lead tone that I never hear anyone post clips of. What makes it so.. thick? Is is just the 2 dirty heads at once and 4 cabs, the master volume cranked, the eq pedal? [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wzGXiFi30j4]Velvet revolver Slither live un-cut - YouTube[/ame] 4:03 is just ridiculous


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> Full Live Concert where you can see the rig with Jubilees.
> 
> Guns N' Roses - Philadelphia Spectrum, Philadelphia, PA (08.04.1988) [DVD] - YouTube



Oh well theres another one... The sound quality isnt as good but its better than nothing I guess


----------



## slash38

I keep my amp on 3 or higher to get my sound. Greatest amp ever made......Thats just my opinion.


----------



## guitargoalie

^ do you actually play with presence and treble on full :S


----------



## slash38

^No i used to, but i had a chance to sit down with the amp and play around with it, now it sounds great.


----------



## rjtm

What are your eq settings?


----------



## slash38

here are my settings are 9 6.5 7 8 3 10 6.5


----------



## rjtm

Damn you have really high treble and presence!


----------



## slash38

Yea i know, thats why i had made that thread about biasing my amp a little hotter. But does it matter if i have high presence and treble?


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Yea i know, thats why i had made that thread about biasing my amp a little hotter. But does it matter if i have high presence and treble?



True... No I was just saying, it doesnt matter. Ill put up my settings soon (im getting a new guitar , and I want to put settings that sound good with that guitar)


----------



## rjtm

By the way, I tried a Jubilee with g12t75's today at sam ash. I used a 2555sl with a gibson flying v. I didnt play too loud or for too long, but I think that the V30's sound a lot better with the jubilee. I think they sound more smooth and less harsh with the Jubilee, but I honestly didnt do too good of a comparison. Still though, just my opinion, if you have the option to get a cab with v30's, you should get one and try it, I think you'll like it a lot


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> By the way, I tried a Jubilee with g12t75's today at sam ash. I used a 2555sl with a gibson flying v. I didnt play too loud or for too long, but I think that the V30's sound a lot better with the jubilee. I think they sound more smooth and less harsh with the Jubilee, but I honestly didnt do too good of a comparison. Still though, just my opinion, if you have the option to get a cab with v30's, you should get one and try it, I think you'll like it a lot



Yea thats what I'm going to do, Since christmas is almost here ill save up a little and trade in my cab for the Vintage 30's.


----------



## rjtm

Tell us how you like them and if you can put up comparison clips


----------



## slash38

I will, I just hope i can get them.


----------



## rjtm

I was just wondering, does anyone know any good settings for getting a VH 1 type modden plexi tone from their Jubilee? I love that tone and I was wondering if I could get a good one from the Jubilee


----------



## guitargoalie

guitargoalie said:


> slash has an awesome jubilee lead tone that I never hear anyone post clips of. What makes it so.. thick? Is is just the 2 dirty heads at once and 4 cabs, the master volume cranked, the eq pedal? Velvet revolver Slither live un-cut - YouTube 4:03 is just ridiculous



bump


----------



## rjtm

guitargoalie said:


> slash has an awesome jubilee lead tone that I never hear anyone post clips of. What makes it so.. thick? Is is just the 2 dirty heads at once and 4 cabs, the master volume cranked, the eq pedal? Velvet revolver Slither live un-cut - YouTube 4:03 is just ridiculous



 I think its just that he cranks the amp and pushes the tubes to the limit. The Jubilee is a really creamy and thick amp anyways, and the fact that he has 2 of them cranked all the way just supports that. I'm pretty sure he doesnt use too many pedals, but he might use an EQ. Are you sure you're still used a Jubilee at this point? I'm pretty sure he didnt use a Jubilee or even a Marshall on contraband, and I thought he stopped using a Jubilee by now. Hes definitely using marshalls, but is it a Jubilee?


----------



## slash38

Yea he uses the jubilees, and in his VR rig he used to MXR 10 band EQ. Also i think the Vintage modern's back in the old VR days.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Yea he uses the jubilees, and in his VR rig he used to MXR 10 band EQ. Also i think the Vintage modern's back in the old VR days.



So then the answer is just that he cranks the fuck out of 2 jubilees and uses an EQ to thicken it up


----------



## rjtm

rjtm said:


> I was just wondering, does anyone know any good settings for getting a VH 1 type modden plexi tone from their Jubilee? I love that tone and I was wondering if I could get a good one from the Jubilee



bump


----------



## rjtm

SOMEONE NEEDS TO JUMP ON THIS NOW!

Marshall JCM 2550 Jubilee Guitar Amp Head | eBay


----------



## RickyLee

RickyLee said:


> Not so much that it is a different FX loop than where it is located within the amps signal path.
> 
> There's 2 gain stages preceding it when on the Clean channel and 3 gain stages preceding it when on the Lead channel. Then after the FX loop you have another gain stage for both channels:
> 
> V2B --> Tonestack --> Master Volume --> V3 Phase Inverter --> Poweramp
> 
> The D.I. out circuit is taken from the output transformer secondary 4 ohm tap/negative feedback loop circuit and is basically like line out to go into a P.A. or mixing console ect.



My Apologies! I gave wrong info regarding the Jubilee circuit and the gain stage V1B being switched out/not used while in the Clean channel. This amp uses all gain stages for both channels.

My Bad.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> My Apologies! I gave wrong info regarding the Jubilee circuit and the gain stage V1B being switched out/not used while in the Clean channel. This amp uses all gain stages for both channels.
> 
> My Bad.



No problem


----------



## rjtm

Does anyone know if the jubilee uses diodes for the lead channel also? I know it uses them for rhythm but I'm just curious if it uses them for the lead also


----------



## Neylus

I wish I could afford a Jubilee head...  I'm really happy with the 2203 but really really like the Jubilee's tone, I'm searching for a boost pedal to have a "jubilish tone"


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> I wish I could afford a Jubilee head...  I'm really happy with the 2203 but really really like the Jubilee's tone, I'm searching for a boost pedal to have a "jubilish tone"



Oh and theres the gas coming in . I know exactly what you mean, and I'm actually gassing for a plexi even though I love my jubilee. The Jubilee is darker than the 2203 so you should probably look at making it as dark as you can for a jubilee like tone, and use a boost pedal like an sd-1, ocd, or ts to get more gain


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Oh and theres the gas coming in . I know exactly what you mean, and I'm actually gassing for a plexi even though I love my jubilee. The Jubilee is darker than the 2203 so you should probably look at making it as dark as you can for a jubilee like tone, and use a boost pedal like an sd-1, ocd, or ts to get more gain



Yeah it smells like gas... 
I'm gonna try some pedals out to have a jubileeish tone


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> Does anyone know if the jubilee uses diodes for the lead channel also? I know it uses them for rhythm but I'm just curious if it uses them for the lead also



Yes. The Lead channel clipping circuit uses a combo symmetrical/two red L.E.D.'s in series with asymmetrical/3 1N4007 diodes. And a 1nF cap across that entire diode network. 

So it is a somewhat asymmetrical clipping circuit. And it is in the Lead channel at all times.

The Clean channel has the optional/switchable Rhythm Clip of a much simpler symmetrical circuit of two 1N4007 diodes with a 1nF cap across it.


----------



## rjtm

Alright tell me how it goes


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> Alright tell me how it goes



It goes quite well actually. 

I Love this circuit!


----------



## rjtm

rjtm said:


> Does anyone know if the jubilee uses diodes for the lead channel also? I know it uses them for rhythm but I'm just curious if it uses them for the lead also



anyone?


----------



## RickyLee

I'm doing some experimenting with my 2555 Clone, trying to have an optional "in between" Dirt tone.

I Love the gain on tap these amps have. And I actually use my Clean channel on both my Jubilee's as well - use the amps as channel switchers. But I am missing that "in between" tone of something like a 2203/2204 that would be between the Jubilee's Lead & Clean channels/tones. You can somewhat replicate this by backing off the guitar volume while on the Lead channel, but it is just not "there" enough for me. 

My reason, is I am trying to make my Jubilee more user friendly for all the range of material my cover band plays. And this issue is actually more pronounced and noticeable with my new Ceriatone 2555 vs my Marshall 2550. The 2555 is just gainier than my 2550. And I have been trying to set the Gain lower on the 2555, but it is not working. The 2555 is still Dirty on the Lead channel all the way through the range of the Gain pot. And I really need to check this against my 2550 as I do not remember the Marshall doing this.



I have too much time on my hands, as I am stuck at home for quite some time. Trying to amuse myself and find things to do that are within my current limitations physically.


----------



## Neylus

How can you compare the real Jubilee and the Ceriatone jubilee replica ?


----------



## RickyLee

Neylus said:


> How can you compare the real Jubilee and the Ceriatone jubilee replica ?



Easy. Put them side by side and run them both with an ABY switcher and run them each into the exact same speaker/cab config. so that it is a fair comparison.

But Electronically, they are nowhere near identical as the Ceriatone has the new massive ClassicTone power, output transformers.


----------



## Neylus

RickyLee said:


> Easy. Put them side by side and run them both with an ABY switcher and run them each into the exact same speaker/cab config. so that it is a fair comparison.
> 
> But Electronically, they are nowhere near identical as the Ceriatone has the new massive ClassicTone power, output transformers.



That's not what I wanted to say, what are the tonal differences between those two amps ? I'm planning on buying a Ceriatone 2555 because the Marshall is to expensive for me.. so ?


----------



## rjtm

From watching some youtube videos of the ceriatone clones, I don't think it has the nice smooth and organic crunch like the real jubilee does, although they seem like nice amps. Just my opinion, but I'm basing it on youtube videos so I could be completely wrong. When RickyLee gets back on this thread he'll probably be the best to answer the question for you


----------



## Neylus

The Ceriatone 2555 sounds good or me in that video :
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GFCXuToMCw]Ceriatone Jubilee Series Marshall 2555 clone, video 1 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## newbies

I don't know if it's been posted earlier in this thread but can anyone tell me how many 2553s were made??

Also are the ceratone amps expensive? I have seen a couple for sale in aus but they aren't a real common amp in aus


----------



## Snakeface

do you all get your Jub to sound like in this video ? 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-aoWtw-4Ga0&context=C39984f0ADOEgsToPDskJgv5lzd5rKtLOmXzBMs_er]All mahogany guitar model Frudua Flat Pro TV lead tones - YouTube[/ame]

Mine sounds a little bit brighter and less saturated but I'm blaming the cab...when I went to buy the JVM head, the guy had a new 1960 cab with G12T-75's and the JVM with presence on 6, treble on 6, mids on 4, resonance on 2, it sounded really warm and thick....though my cab, I have to lower the presence to 2 and treble to 2 to get the same thick and warm sound....sooo, this cab has to go away but I can't understand why such a huge difference in sound if they are the same speakers.


----------



## rjtm

newbies said:


> I don't know if it's been posted earlier in this thread but can anyone tell me how many 2553s were made??
> 
> Also are the ceratone amps expensive? I have seen a couple for sale in aus but they aren't a real common amp in aus



I'm not sure how many 2553's were made, but I know there were 3000 ____ made. In that blank it could be Jubilees or 2555's, but I've heard it somewhere


----------



## rjtm

I just looked it up and found that 3000 2555's were made. Sorry I'm not sure about 2553's maybe someone else might know


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> do you all get your Jub to sound like in this video ?
> 
> All mahogany guitar model Frudua Flat Pro TV lead tones - YouTube
> 
> Mine sounds a little bit brighter and less saturated but I'm blaming the cab...when I went to buy the JVM head, the guy had a new 1960 cab with G12T-75's and the JVM with presence on 6, treble on 6, mids on 4, resonance on 2, it sounded really warm and thick....though my cab, I have to lower the presence to 2 and treble to 2 to get the same thick and warm sound....sooo, this cab has to go away but I can't understand why such a huge difference in sound if they are the same speakers.



Mine doesnt sound that saturated either, and differs tonally also. I've heard that there are actually some differences between the sl and the original Jubilees and that the SL has a little more gain. Plus, he's cranking it so he probably gets some nice tube breakage. He might also have different speakers and EQ settings


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> do you all get your Jub to sound like in this video ?
> 
> All mahogany guitar model Frudua Flat Pro TV lead tones - YouTube
> 
> Mine sounds a little bit brighter and less saturated but I'm blaming the cab...when I went to buy the JVM head, the guy had a new 1960 cab with G12T-75's and the JVM with presence on 6, treble on 6, mids on 4, resonance on 2, it sounded really warm and thick....though my cab, I have to lower the presence to 2 and treble to 2 to get the same thick and warm sound....sooo, this cab has to go away but I can't understand why such a huge difference in sound if they are the same speakers.



Mine sounds more like this except a little muddier because of the crappy epiphone stock pickups  (Im waiting for my Gibson to come in....)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDtyL4wRNrU]Marshall Silver Jubilee 25/50 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## RickyLee

The Jubilee circuit can very easily have slight variances from one amp/circuit to another in it's Lead and Clean channel tones due to something as simple as slightly different component values in the preamp. This could be from just the variance in values of the components from the tolerance specs. or from age of components and some drift in values as well.

The Jubilee preamp circuit performs a balancing act between the Lead and Clean channel in quite a few different places. And this has to be part of the reason why I heard so much difference between my buddies April '87 Silver 2550 with the serial #0026X and my '89 Black 2550. His Silver's Lead channel was a bit smoother than my '89 but his Silver's Lead channel had a low output that would get buried in volume when he switched over to the Clean channel. This Silver could not be used as a channel switcher because of this. My '89 had not only more Lead channel output volume, but it had much more bottom end and gain on tap as well - much more aggressive than the Silver.

Now my Ceriatone 2555 is real close to my '89 2550. All the functions in EQ and gain and levels between the two channels are almost exactly the same. But my Ceriatone 2555 has a bit more gain on tap and has a slight bit more sizzle in the upper mids as well. But it is a good sweet sizzle to say the least.

And to compare my Ceriatone 2555 to my '89 2550 is not fair due to the just the transformers, not to mention the signal capacitors among other things. I installed this massive ClassicTone power transformer: ClassicTone 100W Project Style Universal Power Transformer 

And I installed this massive and BadAss ClassicTone output transformer: ClassicTone Project Style 100W Output Transformer, 2.2K to 4/8/16 Ohms

And used this ClassicTone 3H choke: Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke



If you are thinking about going with a Ceriatone Jubilee Clone, just the difference in $$ alone is a no brainer. I still am baffled at the prices the Silver Jubilee's are fetching and think it is a bit ridiculous.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> The Jubilee circuit can very easily have slight variances from one amp/circuit to another in it's Lead and Clean channel tones due to something as simple as slightly different component values in the preamp. This could be from just the variance in values of the components from the tolerance specs. or from age of components and some drift in values as well.



I forgot about that. He probably had a higher gain 12ax7 and different power tubes


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> The Jubilee preamp circuit performs a balancing act between the Lead and Clean channel in quite a few different places. And this has to be part of the reason why I heard so much difference between my buddies April '87 Silver 2550 with the serial #0026X and my '89 Black 2550. His Silver's Lead channel was a bit smoother than my '89 but his Silver's Lead channel had a low output that would get buried in volume when he switched over to the Clean channel. This Silver could not be used as a channel switcher because of this. My '89 had not only more Lead channel output volume, but it had much more bottom end and gain on tap as well - much more aggressive than the Silver.
> 
> Now my Ceriatone 2555 is real close to my '89 2550. All the functions in EQ and gain and levels between the two channels are almost exactly the same. But my Ceriatone 2555 has a bit more gain on tap and has a slight bit more sizzle in the upper mids as well. But it is a good sweet sizzle to say the least.
> 
> And to compare my Ceriatone 2555 to my '89 2550 is not fair due to the just the transformers, not to mention the signal capacitors among other things. I installed this massive ClassicTone power transformer: ClassicTone 100W Project Style Universal Power Transformer
> 
> And I installed this massive and BadAss ClassicTone output transformer: ClassicTone Project Style 100W Output Transformer, 2.2K to 4/8/16 Ohms
> 
> And used this ClassicTone 3H choke: Marshall 3 Hy Plexi Style Choke
> 
> 
> 
> If you are thinking about going with a Ceriatone Jubilee Clone, just the difference in $$ alone is a no brainer. I still am baffled at the prices the Silver Jubilee's are fetching and think it is a bit ridiculous.



Buy it! Buy it!


----------



## Snakeface

it's the damn cab in my case...i cleaned the inputs on the cab and checked the wires and it sounds warmer now...this cab definetely has to go and replace it with a nice 1960AV or BV ....Today, I fired up the Jubilee and man, I forgot how amazing this amp sounds since I've been playing only the JVM lately...it is so smooth and dark...perfect for leads !!!...guess i'm back in the honeymoon


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> it's the damn cab in my case...i cleaned the inputs on the cab and checked the wires and it sounds warmer now...this cab definetely has to go and replace it with a nice 1960AV or BV ....Today, I fired up the Jubilee and man, I forgot how amazing this amp sounds since I've been playing only the JVM lately...it is so smooth and dark...perfect for leads !!!...guess i'm back in the honeymoon



Its a never ending honeymoon! How did you clean the inputs? I want to do that on mine


----------



## RickyLee

I ran my Jubilee halfstack setup this evening that I want to start using if the cover band gets rolling again. We are looking to work in a New - Ex Drummer #Lost Count How Many Drummers!!!! Hopefully we will get this rollin' in the next few weeks depending on how my recent health issues with my lower back/slipped disc go.

First, this evening I ran the Ceriatone 2555 with it's fresh quad of =C= EL34's into my 4X12 slant with two G12-65's on top and two Hellatone 60L's on the bottom. Very sweet speaker mix and very well suited to the Jubilee. I have been very stoked with the Ceriatone's FX loop to say the least. I have not verified that all the components are exactly the same in the Ceriatone loop circuit compared to the original Jubilee. But this loop works with no issues at all. 

I ran my Carl Martin DeLayla and my Boss RV-5 reverb pedal in the loop. I am going to try not to go nutso with pedals on the floor. I am also trying to find a Dirt pedal that works well for boosting the Lead channel as well as hitting the Clean channel with it for an in between Dirt tone that is exactly that: Somewhere in between the Clean and Lead channel. The Ibanez TS9DX in TS9 mode works good for boosting the Lead channel, but is not enough for the Clean channel. My old first generation Marshall Bluesbreaker worked extremely well for doing both jobs though. The TS9 in the + mode worked really good going into the Clean channel, but then it was way overboard when boosting the Lead channel. Will also use my 535 Wah and maybe the RotoVibe or the Dunlop UniVibe. I should add that I am digging my Presence circuit swap of the .1uF cap up to a .68uF cap.

After cranking that setup for awhile, I swapped the Ceriatone head with the '89 Marshall 2550, and blasted away on that amp as well. My 2550 has a pair of =C= EL34's as well. And I need to say for the people out there considering the Ceriatone, that these amps are almost tonally identical. There's going to be a slight variance of course depending on which transformers are used, but you can't beat the price comparing these new Clone amps to what the originals are fetching. I had no issue tonight using the '89 2550 FX loop I should add. The Boss RV-5 sounds awesome in the Jubilee loop. 

Rock On You Filthy Jubilee Dirtsters!!


----------



## newbies

Sounds awesome RickyLee!!!! I am so motivated to get the funds to retube and cap my jub!! Need to sell a guitar or too


----------



## Neylus

Gas is coming


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> I ran my Jubilee halfstack setup this evening that I want to start using if the cover band gets rolling again. We are looking to work in a New - Ex Drummer #Lost Count How Many Drummers!!!! Hopefully we will get this rollin' in the next few weeks depending on how my recent health issues with my lower back/slipped disc go.
> 
> First, this evening I ran the Ceriatone 2555 with it's fresh quad of =C= EL34's into my 4X12 slant with two G12-65's on top and two Hellatone 60L's on the bottom. Very sweet speaker mix and very well suited to the Jubilee. I have been very stoked with the Ceriatone's FX loop to say the least. I have not verified that all the components are exactly the same in the Ceriatone loop circuit compared to the original Jubilee. But this loop works with no issues at all.
> 
> I ran my Carl Martin DeLayla and my Boss RV-5 reverb pedal in the loop. I am going to try not to go nutso with pedals on the floor. I am also trying to find a Dirt pedal that works well for boosting the Lead channel as well as hitting the Clean channel with it for an in between Dirt tone that is exactly that: Somewhere in between the Clean and Lead channel. The Ibanez TS9DX in TS9 mode works good for boosting the Lead channel, but is not enough for the Clean channel. My old first generation Marshall Bluesbreaker worked extremely well for doing both jobs though. The TS9 in the + mode worked really good going into the Clean channel, but then it was way overboard when boosting the Lead channel. Will also use my 535 Wah and maybe the RotoVibe or the Dunlop UniVibe. I should add that I am digging my Presence circuit swap of the .1uF cap up to a .68uF cap.
> 
> After cranking that setup for awhile, I swapped the Ceriatone head with the '89 Marshall 2550, and blasted away on that amp as well. My 2550 has a pair of =C= EL34's as well. And I need to say for the people out there considering the Ceriatone, that these amps are almost tonally identical. There's going to be a slight variance of course depending on which transformers are used, but you can't beat the price comparing these new Clone amps to what the originals are fetching. I had no issue tonight using the '89 2550 FX loop I should add. The Boss RV-5 sounds awesome in the Jubilee loop.
> 
> Rock On You Filthy Jubilee Dirtsters!!



I have pretty new =C= 's in my Jubilee and holy shit they sound amazing


----------



## gotzz

rjtm said:


> Mine doesnt sound that saturated either, and differs tonally also. I've heard that there are actually some differences between the sl and the original Jubilees and that the SL has a little more gain. Plus, he's cranking it so he probably gets some nice tube breakage. He might also have different speakers and EQ settings



hey rjtm.. actually it's not that cranked at all


----------



## rjtm

gotzz said:


> hey rjtm.. actually it's not that cranked at all



Hmm... Maybe its the higher output pickups? Plus, thats pretty loud. Usually my lead master is much higher than the output master, and the output master creates more gain and thats the preamp gain, so that might add a little.


----------



## RickyLee

Has anyone here tried KT88's in their Jubilee's? 

Or, has anyone compared poweramp breakup vs. a clean poweramp with headroom and preamp distortion only in a Jubilee?

I have a massive output transformer in my Ceriatone 2555 that is designed to handle KT88's. I have been thinking about this as to which would sound better. Some amps do sound quite sweet when their poweramp section goes into breakup, while other models may not. 

If I can put out the $$ for a quad of JJ KT88's sometime down the road, I would love to test this out.


----------



## Si.

Interesting settings. I've not had mine long but I tend to always crank the preamp, maybe I should back it down a little..


----------



## AustinShark

I put a quad of Gold Lion KT88s in a 1988 Marshall 2210 head that i bought for a recording session a couple of years ago. The engineer said he'd heard thousands of amps--but that one was phenominal. We were all amazed by that amp's power and tone! 

I really think the increased headroom allowed by the KT88s led to better note articulation and improved the clarity of tone. I sold that 2210 after the session was over, but every time i see that engineer he mentions that particular Marshall head....and how dumb it was to sell it.

Sure, KT88s won't break up as fast as EL34s, but with the Jubilee's volume controls you can really push the power tubes. I picked up a quad of JJ KT88s and I'm thinking about putting them in my Jubilee at next tube change. My tech said that KT88s will last a loooooong time in an amp, too.


PS-for what it's worth i read that Saul had KT88s in a couple of his touring Jubilee heads (before AFD100 came out)--and he used said amps for clean tones.


----------



## RickyLee

AustinShark said:


> I put a quad of Gold Lion KT88s in a 1988 Marshall 2210 head that i bought for a recording session a couple of years ago. The engineer said he'd heard thousands of amps--but that one was phenominal. We were all amazed by that amp's power and tone!
> 
> I really think the increased headroom allowed by the KT88s led to better note articulation and improved the clarity of tone. I sold that 2210 after the session was over, but every time i see that engineer he mentions that particular Marshall head....and how dumb it was to sell it.
> 
> Sure, KT88s won't break up as fast as EL34s, but with the Jubilee's volume controls you can really push the power tubes. I picked up a quad of JJ KT88s and I'm thinking about putting them in my Jubilee at next tube change. My tech said that KT88s will last a loooooong time in an amp, too.
> 
> 
> PS-for what it's worth i read that Saul had KT88s in a couple of his touring Jubilee heads (before AFD100 came out)--and he used said amps for clean tones.



Good info. Well, that is something I am still working on finding out for myself regarding the Jubilee. Does it sound best with the power amp section clean and highlighting the preamp? Or does it sound better with a touch of power valve breakup? Or does it sound better with the Master Volume at 10? 

For my '89 2550 and the Ceriatone 2555, the sweet spot seems to be setting the Master Volume at the point where the poweramp section is at aprox. 90% of max signal being fed into it. This depends a bit on where the preamp is set at of course. But the Master Volume on 10 does not sound good for where I run the preamp - as I use both my amps as channel switchers. And this means that my Lead Master is usually at 8 to do this. And my preference on the Master Volume would be about 7. And of course this is quite loud as well.

My 2555 has a PPIMV. But I am starting to think that it is not needed on the Jubilee. But I will not know for sure until I get this new amp out to some band practice and gigs - if we can get this band rolling again and my health issues don't get better! The PPIMV is actually a really good feature for helping out the Clean channel. My 2555's Clean channel is quite sweet with the Gain at 7 and the Master Volume at 10. Then I take the PPIMV and dial it back off from 10 and it ends up at about 7. This gives the Clean channel just a touch more Dirt. But the Lead channel does not seem to sound as good this way. Which is due to the MV being on 10, and that extra breakup coming from the phase inverter adding a bit of harshness to the signal.

I also put the .68uF cap in my Presence circuit, so I am still tinkering with my EQ and the Presence setting in relation to if the PPIMV is being used.

So basically, I am still on the fence with this PPIMV in the Jubilee circuit. Some amps I am sure sound great with the PPIMV. And I am sure that some amps don't jive with them. And I am starting to think that the Jubillee is an amp that basically does not need a PPIMV. And this experience is what has got my curiosity going again with wanting to try KT88's in my 2555 to keep the poweramp section cleaner. And my output transformer has two HT taps: a 380VAC and a 330VAC. I am using the 330VAC which gives me aprox. 460V on my EL34 plates. I was thinking of taking out that PPIMV and using that hole to put a switch to have the option to run that 380VAC HT tap. And I would run that higher B+ with the KT88's. Just something to experiment with and amuse myself basically.


----------



## Si.

Just spent an hour with my 2555SL and I still can't quite get on with it. I've tried a few different guitars and none are getting quite that tone I want. I find my '79 JMP to be much better sounding. I'm going to give it another go when the band get's back other on 10th Jan but if I don't get on with it after that it will be heading to ebay.

The JMP was just re-valved a few weeks ago, and the SL I bought used and not changed the valves on, so maybe that's the problem.


----------



## AustinShark

I've been playing a Jubilee for many years live & in the studio. I've owned a Black '88 model 2555, the 2x12 combo2558, and the silver 2555. The silver head is all that i own now, though. I've heard Jubilees with mutliple speaker combinations & playing situations. It's definitely the amp for me and it's become a part of my sound. 

What works best for me is that sweet spot where you dial in great power amp breakup--right there on the edge----and then come in with pre-amp gain on top of that. It really is a a balancing act. But with the control layout of the jubilee, it's so rewarding when you get that sweet spot. 
I get my volume level, dial in master volume, then pre amp gain to suit. I think the clean channel is often overlooked as well. Sure, it's not a Fender clean....it's that cool Marshall clean that gets edgy when you dig in a bit. 

Mine is stock, i use RFT preamp tubes & JJ power. All i really do is add clean boost in front (CAE401) for solos and i use it on the clean channel, too. I have found that if you just crank this bitch it sounds the best. It's gotta be loud to really open up and shine--but when you get it there....-damn!


----------



## rjtm

Si. said:


> Just spent an hour with my 2555SL and I still can't quite get on with it. I've tried a few different guitars and none are getting quite that tone I want. I find my '79 JMP to be much better sounding. I'm going to give it another go when the band get's back other on 10th Jan but if I don't get on with it after that it will be heading to ebay.
> 
> The JMP was just re-valved a few weeks ago, and the SL I bought used and not changed the valves on, so maybe that's the problem.



I think there could be a few causes to yours not sounding good. The main one, the tubes. I remember getting my Jubilee used and right when I got it I was highly disappointed, and it sounded so dead and lifeless. Of course, I knew this was not right, and I changed the tubes. God, there was SUCH a difference. It became reactive, alive, and sounded 10 times better. So you should invest in the tubes, because I think that will make a huge difference. 

Another thing is you should back on the preamp gain. It doesnt sound as good with higher gain in my opinion. I usually keep mine around 6 or 7 (1 or 2 o clock) and usually I like it better to play it loud and get some power tube breakup with some preamp distortion, a nice mix.

Lastly, I think it could be the speaker. Which kind of speaker are you using with the Jubilee?

rjtm


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> Has anyone here tried KT88's in their Jubilee's?
> 
> Or, has anyone compared poweramp breakup vs. a clean poweramp with headroom and preamp distortion only in a Jubilee?
> 
> I have a massive output transformer in my Ceriatone 2555 that is designed to handle KT88's. I have been thinking about this as to which would sound better. Some amps do sound quite sweet when their poweramp section goes into breakup, while other models may not.
> 
> If I can put out the $$ for a quad of JJ KT88's sometime down the road, I would love to test this out.



Every once in a while I get to crank my Jubilee up. I think it sounds a lot better with a balance of preamp and power amp distortion. In my opinion, if you put the preamp below 5 (12 o clock) the amp doesnt sound alive. I usually put mine at 6 or 7 (1 or 2 o clock), and crank it up decently to get a mix. It sounds amazing, especially in a band situation. I like to have some preamp and some power amp distortion mixed. If there is to much power amp distortion, I back off on the preamp a little


----------



## rjtm

AustinShark said:


> I've been playing a Jubilee for many years live & in the studio. I've owned a Black '88 model 2555, the 2x12 combo2558, and the silver 2555. The silver head is all that i own now, though. I've heard Jubilees with mutliple speaker combinations & playing situations. It's definitely the amp for me and it's become a part of my sound.
> 
> What works best for me is that sweet spot where you dial in great power amp breakup--right there on the edge----and then come in with pre-amp gain on top of that. It really is a a balancing act. But with the control layout of the jubilee, it's so rewarding when you get that sweet spot.
> I get my volume level, dial in master volume, then pre amp gain to suit. I think the clean channel is often overlooked as well. Sure, it's not a Fender clean....it's that cool Marshall clean that gets edgy when you dig in a bit.
> 
> Mine is stock, i use RFT preamp tubes & JJ power. All i really do is add clean boost in front (CAE401) for solos and i use it on the clean channel, too. I have found that if you just crank this bitch it sounds the best. It's gotta be loud to really open up and shine--but when you get it there....-damn!



I know exactly that sweet spot you're talking about. It sounds so nice, with good power amp breakup and some preamp breakup


----------



## Si.

I don't think the Jube sounds bad, but not as good at my 2204.

In the house Im just using it through a stock 1936 cab, when playing with the band I'm using either the cab in the rehearsal room (an old marshall 2x10 cab, no idea what speakers it has), or sometimes I use my 1960 HW cab. I've been toying with getting some V30s for my 1936.

Valves are the number one thing on my to-do list. Will get some in the new year. What do people recommend? I generally just stick with JJs.


----------



## rjtm

In mine I have =C= SED EL34 power tubes and a Tung-sol 12ax7 in v1 and JJ ecc83's in V2 and V3, recommended by MartyStrat54. I love them.

Definitely try the V30's, because based on an article I found, the Jubilees were almost 
"made for V30's". The article is somewhere earlier on this thread like page 13 or 14 if you want to read it


----------



## RickyLee

Si. said:


> I don't think the Jube sounds bad, but not as good at my 2204.
> 
> In the house Im just using it through a stock 1936 cab, when playing with the band I'm using either the cab in the rehearsal room (an old marshall 2x10 cab, no idea what speakers it has), or sometimes I use my 1960 HW cab. I've been toying with getting some V30s for my 1936.
> 
> Valves are the number one thing on my to-do list. Will get some in the new year. What do people recommend? I generally just stick with JJs.



Honestly, the Jubilee is not an amp for everyone. You might be one of those that prefer the 2204/2203 circuit and response. 

I have been primarily using my 1936 cab for all my amps. But I have old G12-65's in it. I am figuring your 1936 cab has G12T-75's. So you can try running your mids higher on the Jubilee to compensate. But as stated by rjtm, I also read that the Jubilee was designed with V30's in mind as well. And V30's have a slight midrange bark to them.

Other speakers I tried in my 1936 cab that worked well with the Jubilee was Hellatone 60L's, then I went with G12K-100's for awhile. Both of these were awesome with the Jubilee. I also considered trying a mix of a Hellatone 60L and G12K-100 in my 1936 cab.

I have a 4X12 slant cab with two G12-65's on top and two Hellatone 60L's on bottom. Very delicious cab. Lots of bass and it is very tight and focused as well. Which might have a bit to do with the back on it - it is twice as thick, as it has an extra piece glued to the inner side that is almost the same full dimension. It is a particle board back, but very tight and focused. I figure the tight bass response is due to the back having no flex to it. It is an old 70's Mitchell cab. Very heavy though.

The Hellatone 60L's are a specially made/voiced V30 that have a touch more bottom end to them.


----------



## rjtm

By the way I found a great way to get a plexi-like sound out of the Jubilee. Of course its not nearly the same as a real plexi, it is pretty good to know. Here is the thread I started:

http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/37018-plexi-vh-tone-out-jubilee.html

Basically I learned three key things to getting the Van Halen/plexi tone from the Jubilee, which can be found in the thread: 1) To get the distortion, use the clean channel with the rhythm clip engaged, and crank the amp the amp to get most of the distortion from power tube breakup, 2) EQ settings for the VH tone from RickyLee, and 3) use the lead master/output master volume knobs trick told by snakeface earlier on this thread to get a brighter sound (put the lead master much higher than the output master, making the tone brighter). Its pretty cool you guys should try it out


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> By the way I found a great way to get a plexi-like sound out of the Jubilee. Of course its not nearly the same as a real plexi, it is pretty good to know. Here is the thread I started:
> 
> http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/37018-plexi-vh-tone-out-jubilee.html
> 
> Basically I learned three key things to getting the Van Halen/plexi tone from the Jubilee, which can be found in the thread: 1) To get the distortion, use the clean channel with the rhythm clip engaged, and crank the amp the amp to get most of the distortion from power tube breakup, 2) EQ settings for the VH tone from RickyLee, and 3) use the lead master/output master volume knobs trick told by snakeface earlier on this thread to get a brighter sound (put the lead master much higher than the output master, making the tone brighter). Its pretty cool you guys should try it out



Good stuff. Yeah, not many people use a Jubilee as you described above. But using it that way (Clean channel with Rhythm Clip ON), you can set it up as a Dirty amp with a switchable lead/boost. Basically, you set up the Clean channel as you stated above. You use the Clean channel with the Rhythm Clip for your basic rhythm stuff. Then dial in the Lead Master volume to get the amount of boost needed for leads when you switch over.

Something to keep in mind with the Rhythm Clip function: If you have it on, it will have a slight pull down affect on the Lead channel as well. Technically, it is in the circuit somewhat when ON and you are in the Lead channel mode. You can see how much pull down you are getting by switching the Rhythm Clip OFF & ON while on the Lead channel. Some amps might have more or less pull down due to other variances of component values around this part of the circuit.


----------



## rjtm

What do you mean by pull up/down effect?


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> What do you mean by pull up/down effect?



If you look at the preamp schematic it will make more sense. The Rhythm Clip when ON, is somewhat in the Lead channel circuit as well. There's a few resistors that slightly let this diode clipper into the Lead channel circuit.

Try it and see if you can tell. Also, something I noticed when I first got my '89 2550 was a strange bleedover/interaction between the Clean & Lead channels. When on the Clean channel, moving the Lead Master volume around had a slight pull/affect on the Clean channel volume. I can't tell you off the top of my head how it's happening, but you have to realize that these two channels are not technically two independent channels. Not only do they share the same tonestack, they share the same gain stages as well. There's just a slight detour in between V1B and V2A that changes the two modes or channels. The Clean channel is basically the Lead channel with the clipping circuit removed and a bit of attenuation of the signal. But then you have the option of using a second type of clipping circuit with the Rhythm Clip feature. 

Maybe I need to shut up, as I am probably ruining the image of the Jubilee in some peoples minds!



That's also what is funny when people complain about diode clipping circuits. I have read stuff where people want to remove the clipping circuit from the Jubilee, like they have with the 2205/2210. Well, when you run the Clean channel (Rhythm Clip OFF of course), you have the Jubilee Lead channel with no clipping circuit (almost - as there's a few components providing some attenuation).


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> If you look at the preamp schematic it will make more sense. The Rhythm Clip when ON, is somewhat in the Lead channel circuit as well. There's a few resistors that slightly let this diode clipper into the Lead channel circuit.
> 
> Try it and see if you can tell. Also, something I noticed when I first got my '89 2550 was a strange bleedover/interaction between the Clean & Lead channels. When on the Clean channel, moving the Lead Master volume around had a slight pull/affect on the Clean channel volume. I can't tell you off the top of my head how it's happening, but you have to realize that these two channels are not technically two independent channels. Not only do they share the same tonestack, they share the same gain stages as well. There's just a slight detour in between V1B and V2A that changes the two modes or channels. The Clean channel is basically the Lead channel with the clipping circuit removed and a bit of attenuation of the signal. But then you have the option of using a second type of clipping circuit with the Rhythm Clip feature.
> 
> Maybe I need to shut up, as I am probably ruining the image of the Jubilee in some peoples minds!
> 
> 
> 
> That's also what is funny when people complain about diode clipping circuits. I have read stuff where people want to remove the clipping circuit from the Jubilee, like they have with the 2205/2210. Well, when you run the Clean channel (Rhythm Clip OFF of course), you have the Jubilee Lead channel with no clipping circuit (almost - as there's a few components providing some attenuation).



 Thats ok info on the Jubilee is always welcome here. I have heard of the bleed many times. Many people call the Jubilee a one channel amp or say its "not a true 2 channel amp" because of that. The two channels are connected partly.


----------



## Si.

rjtm said:


> In mine I have =C= SED EL34 power tubes and a Tung-sol 12ax7 in v1 and JJ ecc83's in V2 and V3, recommended by MartyStrat54. I love them.
> 
> Definitely try the V30's, because based on an article I found, the Jubilees were almost
> "made for V30's". The article is somewhere earlier on this thread like page 13 or 14 if you want to read it



Just checked and I have Svetlana (made in russia) Tubes in mine, what's the difference between these and the =c= SED tubes as by the looks of it there both made by Svetlana


----------



## RickyLee

Si. said:


> Just checked and I have Svetlana (made in russia) Tubes in mine, what's the difference between these and the =c= SED tubes as by the looks of it there both made by Svetlana



The =C='s have the support arms against the glass.


----------



## Snakeface

for a cool malcom young tone, try the clean channel with gain on 10 and volume on 6.5....amazing !!!


----------



## rjtm

Happy New Year everyone! 

By the way, since this thread is called "The Marshall Jubilee Thread", will it include the Golden Jubilee too or just the Silver Juiblee?


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Happy New Year everyone!
> 
> By the way, since this thread is called "The Marshall Jubilee Thread", will it include the Golden Jubilee too or just the Silver Juiblee?



I hope so !


----------



## Snakeface

mine's gold hehe


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> mine's gold hehe



Thats true. I didnt think of it that way!


----------



## rjtm

So what do you guys think is gonna be released for the 50th anniversary? Do you think a silver Jubilee reissue is going to be released?


----------



## Neylus

Hey guys !
You all know i'm gassing for a Jubilee 2555 since months, and now here's an opportunity to get one, listen to my story :
A friend of mine has a Jubilee 2555SL Slash sig amp and wants to sell it. But the amp has a little problem, it turns on but no sound is coming, I don't know exactly what's the problem but my friend told the exact story of his amp to a tech who is my friend too, and the tech said that maybe its the output transformer that is damaged.
He also told me that a transformer with the same/better quality is about USD 200$.

My friend who has the jubilee wants to sell it for 900 euros. He can take the money I actually have now (300 euros) and give me the amp and then wait until I get the whole money, but I can have the amp before I give him the whole price. I think that's cool because I can give him the 300 euros, go with the amp to see a tech and see what's the problem with it and what will i have to pay to repair the amp. If it's too much for me, I can return the amp to the owner and get back my money.

I think it's a good idea to do this, because I'm actually in Morocco and I think it's the ONLY jubilee in the whole country seriously! And to get one here, I have to pay A LOT of money of shipping (more than 400 euros).

So, should I go for that ?


(SORRY for my very bad english)


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> Hey guys !
> You all know i'm gassing for a Jubilee 2555 since months, and now here's an opportunity to get one, listen to my story :
> A friend of mine has a Jubilee 2555SL Slash sig amp and wants to sell it. But the amp has a little problem, it turns on but no sound is coming, I don't know exactly what's the problem but my friend told the exact story of his amp to a tech who is my friend too, and the tech said that maybe its the output transformer that is damaged.
> He also told me that a transformer with the same/better quality is about USD 200$.
> 
> My friend who has the jubilee wants to sell it for 900 euros. He can take the money I actually have now (300 euros) and give me the amp and then wait until I get the whole money, but I can have the amp before I give him the whole price. I think that's cool because I can give him the 300 euros, go with the amp to see a tech and see what's the problem with it and what will i have to pay to repair the amp. If it's too much for me, I can return the amp to the owner and get back my money.
> 
> I think it's a good idea to do this, because I'm actually in Morocco and I think it's the ONLY jubilee in the whole country seriously! And to get one here, I have to pay A LOT of money of shipping (more than 400 euros).
> 
> So, should I go for that ?
> 
> 
> (SORRY for my very bad english)



I'd say, go for it, only if you know you can pay it off. It is a great deal, and considering it probably is the only one in Morocco, you should definitely go for it if you know you can pay him. It would really suck to get the transformer changed and everything and have to return it. But, if you can, I'd say go for it. Thats a good deal anyways on a Jubilee, plus he's giving you some time to get the money, so I'd say yes, but you should know that you can pay it off for sure.


----------



## newbies

Go for it man, your a huge slash and gunners fan, the amp would suit your style!! Even if it needs the work if you think it will be a great amp and you will love it then hold onto it and fix it up when you can. Think of its value in say another 10 years and being in morocco the only other way of ever getting one will be importing it for a shitload of cash. Jubilees are the best!!! I just wish mine was a full length head!!


----------



## rjtm

newbies said:


> Think of its value in say another 10 years and being in morocco the only other way of ever getting one will be importing it for a shitload of cash. Jubilees are the best!!! I just wish mine was a full length head!!



 Its still a Jubilee though! And talking about appreciation in price, they have just gone up a looott.

Here are some of them on ebay... Outrageous....
Marshall Silver Jubilee 2555 100 watt Guitar Amp Head full stack with tour cases | eBay - 4700 dollars mint jubilee

(1987) Marshall Silver Jubilee 2550, 2551AV, & 2551BV FULL STACK (Vintage 30s) | eBay - full stack for 3500 in mint condition (not too bad)

Marshall Jubilee 2550 25/50 - Minty Condition! | eBay - 3500 for a mint 2550! 

The prices are crazy!


----------



## Neylus

Hmm ok, I think i'm going to do that, thanks guys. I hope it won't be too much of an issue.


----------



## rjtm

Tell us when you get it and put clips up asap!


----------



## gotzz

yesterday I have received Tungsol 12ax7 tube for my V1 position. I replaced the old Mullard from the 60ies and I must say that the sound is a bit brighter (in a good way), more pronounced and defined, therefore less compressed. 

Other than that the amp has JJ EL34s, and Sovtek and Tungsram 12ax7s.
Need to get those winged C's.. anyone has 2 spares to sell?


----------



## slash38

I have the 2555 and i love it. But make sure you can get the money.


----------



## rjtm

gotzz said:


> yesterday I have received Tungsol 12ax7 tube for my V1 position. I replaced the old Mullard from the 60ies and I must say that the sound is a bit brighter (in a good way), more pronounced and defined, therefore less compressed.
> 
> Other than that the amp has JJ EL34s, and Sovtek and Tungsram 12ax7s.
> Need to get those winged C's.. anyone has 2 spares to sell?



I have a tung-sol 12ax7 in V1. Its much clearer and nicely defined. I have winged C's and I love them but i dont have a spare


----------



## Gibshall

Does anybody know if Slash used the rhythm clip on his Jubes or Signatures?

Thanks.


----------



## rjtm

I replied to your post with the manual of slash's settings. I dont think he used the rhythm clip. You should stick with the lead clip in my opinion. It sounds clearer and more defined, while the rhythm is a little fizzy. Do you have a preference to the rhythm clip?


----------



## rjtm

But you can use the same settings on that he uses on leads and put the rhythm clip because all the rhythm clip does is add more gain it doesnt change the tone (it just engages the doides)


----------



## Gibshall

I tried to reply in that thread, but the reply is pending moderator approval (probably since I quoted your link and have very few posts). In the reply, I basically thanked you and then mentioned that the handbook has nothing on the answer.

I don't have any preference to either - I'm mostly just curious.


----------



## rjtm

Gibshall said:


> I tried to reply in that thread, but the reply is pending moderator approval (probably since I quoted your link and have very few posts). In the reply, I basically thanked you and then mentioned that the handbook has nothing on the answer.
> 
> I don't have any preference to either - I'm mostly just curious.



Alright thats good. Most people like the lead channel better from what I have seen, and like I said the rhythm channel can get a little fizzy (thats why I dont like it). Basically (if you didnt know) what it does is that it engages the diodes to create more gain, but for me at least, I have more than enough gain on the lead channel


----------



## guitargoalie

rjtm said:


> But you can use the same settings on that he uses on leads and put the rhythm clip because all the rhythm clip does is add more gain it doesnt change the tone (it just engages the doides)



does the rhythm clip work on the lead channel too? I thought it just went clean-rhythm clip-lead?


----------



## rjtm

guitargoalie said:


> does the rhythm clip work on the lead channel too? I thought it just went clean-rhythm clip-lead?



Ahh, there you go. Good point. I forgot about that, which could lead to confusion. This whole time I was talking about rhythm on top of lead (and yes, you can put rhythm on top of lead for more gain). You can also put rhythm on top of the clean, which engages the diodes and gives a plexi-like sound. That, I like, but what i was talking about before was rhythm on lead!


----------



## Sollazzon

guitargoalie said:


> does the rhythm clip work on the lead channel too? I thought it just went clean-rhythm clip-lead?


yes..
it changes if it's pushed or pulled even on the lead channel.

the lead channel sounds different.

Don't ask me to explain how or why, cause I've already got serious problem to do it in italian so..


----------



## rjtm

Well it changes ever so slightly. Its a little more compressed and has a tighter and fizzier low end. The lead is more rock, the rhythm is more metal in my opinion


----------



## mickeydg5

The Jubilee is a little different from the norm with its diode clipping networks. I have been watching and looking at the schematic comparing to you guys descriptions.

The actual RYTHYM CLIP diodes are always in the circuit for either the rythym or lead channels via a big 47k (R9) resistor. When the rythym clip circuit toggle is closed (pulled out), the clipping circuit becomes more pronounced on the rythym channel. In turn, on the lead channel, the rythym clip circuit is taken out of the equation being grounded by the relay and thereby decreasing signal along with some highs in the process.

Clipping diodes do not add gain. The opposite occurs, they decrease gain. But what they do is clip the peaks of the signal, providing solid state clipping distortion.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

So this is what it is like in here. Its a lot more quite than I would have expected


----------



## rjtm

Do you have a Jubilee?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Do you have a Jubilee?



I do not


----------



## rjtm

Oh ok then. But you're still welcome here   You should get one though, if you have extra money. They are awesome


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Oh ok then. But you're still welcome here   You should get one though, if you have extra money. They are awesome



One day I will. Right now I am concentrated on guitars. Before I bought this last guitar (arrives today) I was considering a Jub. I Ebay them often. And I have one more outlet available in my voodoo labs amp switcher. Would be cool to run a JVM410, 6100,Engl SE670 and a Jub together.


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> One day I will. Right now I am concentrated on guitars. Before I bought this last guitar (arrives today) I was considering a Jub. I Ebay them often. And I have one more outlet available in my voodoo labs amp switcher. Would be cool to run a JVM410, 6100,Engl SE670 and a Jub together.



That would be an interesting combination! Even though it is a really good time to buy amps and guitars used because of the economy, I think the new prices are outrageous. I've noticed the prices have drastically increased since the last month, from around 2500 for a mint half stack to 3500 for a mint halfstack. Some sell for 4000 and people actually buy it! I'd wait for a good deal, or else honestly, its too much. 2553's usually come cheaper though. But the prices might decrease a little depending on what they release for the anniversary. If it is really good people might want to sell their jubilees quickly (even though they shouldn't, because jubilees are amazing ) and you might be able to find a good deal


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> That would be an interesting combination! Even though it is a really good time to buy amps and guitars used because of the economy, I think the new prices are outrageous. I've noticed the prices have drastically increased since the last month, from around 2500 for a mint half stack to 3500 for a mint halfstack. Some sell for 4000 and people actually buy it! I'd wait for a good deal, or else honestly, its too much. 2553's usually come cheaper though. But the prices might decrease a little depending on what they release for the anniversary. If it is really good people might want to sell their jubilees quickly (even though they shouldn't, because jubilees are amazing ) and you might be able to find a good deal



I have so much gear because I find good deals.


----------



## rjtm

I miss so many deals and never have the money when they come... But the Jubilee is the one amazing deal I got and it was so worth it!


----------



## Neylus

Someone told me that I can easily have the Jubilee tone by buying a DSL100 !


----------



## rjtm

No way... The DSL is thin and bright. The Jubilee is thick and dark. Buy the clone, youll be better off


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> No way... The DSL is thin and bright. The Jubilee is thick and dark. Buy the clone, youll be better off



No...  I'm saving for the 2555SL I was talking about it that thread some days ago !


----------



## Gibshall

Hey, guys. Sorry if this is a dumb question...

I just purchased a 2555 without a power cable and am wondering if there's anything I should know before I go out and get one. I would assume any old Marshall cable will work?

Also, what do you guys use for cleaning dust out? Is compressed air fine?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Neylus said:


> Someone told me that I can easily have the Jubilee tone by buying a DSL100 !





And you can get that plexi tone with a Raven 5 watter


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Gibshall said:


> Hey, guys. Sorry if this is a dumb question...
> 
> I just purchased a 2555 without a power cable and am wondering if there's anything I should know before I go out and get one. I would assume any old Marshall cable will work?
> 
> Also, what do you guys use for cleaning dust out? Is compressed air fine?



Any Marshall cable that fits will work

I use compressed air. Short burst


----------



## gotzz

Neylus said:


> No...  I'm saving for the 2555SL I was talking about it that thread some days ago !



Jubilee isn't jubilee if it isn't silver 

rjtm - yeah and the canadian version of 2554 went for $1500. because these amps deserve it 
and I might add, whatever they release for the anniversary, I don't think prices for jubs will drastically drop off, if any.


----------



## Neylus

gotzz said:


> Jubilee isn't jubilee if it isn't silver
> 
> rjtm - yeah and the canadian version of 2554 went for $1500. because these amps deserve it
> and I might add, whatever they release for the anniversary, I don't think prices for jubs will drastically drop off, if any.



I hope you're not talking about tone... I heard that the 2555 Slash and the Silver one had the same specs


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> No...  I'm saving for the 2555SL I was talking about it that thread some days ago !



Oh yeah, I remember!  How is that going by the way?


----------



## rjtm

Gibshall said:


> Also, what do you guys use for cleaning dust out? Is compressed air fine?





longfxukxnhair said:


> I use compressed air. Short burst



Just make sure you dont do too much of a spray. Like longfxukxnhair said, use short and small bursts.


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Oh yeah, I remember!  How is that going by the way?



Good... I'm going to have the amp on Monday and then it'll be checked by a tech


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> Good... I'm going to have the amp on Monday and then it'll be checked by a tech



Nice! Do you know when the tubes were last changed or what tubes are in it?


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Nice! Do you know when the tubes were last changed or what tubes are in it?



I don't know when tubes were changed for the last time. And I think the tubes are GrooveTubes EL34 in it actually !!


----------



## rjtm

Nice! Are you gonna get a retube? And if you are do you know which ones?


----------



## rjtm

By the way Snakeface, when you check this thread you should see this. I know you use your iPad for recording, so I thought this might be interesting to you.




maxime1122 said:


> Center of the cone is brighter
> Edge of the speaker is darker.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

=C=


----------



## Gibshall

rjtm said:


> Just make sure you dont do too much of a spray. Like longfxukxnhair said, use short and small bursts.





longfxukxnhair said:


> Any Marshall cable that fits will work
> 
> I use compressed air. Short burst



Thanks.

A couple more questions: My new 2555 is missing one of the screw/washer assemblies on the bottom of the head. Can anyone point me in the direction of a replacement? I've seen similar ones after searching on ebay but nothing that looks exactly right. Also, whenever I move the head upside down and rightside up, I hear a little rattle in the head as if maybe the screw fell inside and is shifting back and forth? Any ideas?

I'm not much of an amp expert, but I'm gonna try my best to keep this amp in mint condition


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Nice! Are you gonna get a retube? And if you are do you know which ones?



I don't really know things about tubes and differences between two different brands so... But I don't think I'll retube it now... because I'll have to order some tubes because there's no tubes here in Morocco, same thing if it's the output transformer of the amp that's broke. 
I WANT A JUBILEE SO BAD !!!!! I can't wait to have it and play it LOUD !!!!


----------



## rjtm

Gibshall said:


> Thanks.
> 
> A couple more questions: My new 2555 is missing one of the screw/washer assemblies on the bottom of the head. Can anyone point me in the direction of a replacement? I've seen similar ones after searching on ebay but nothing that looks exactly right. Also, whenever I move the head upside down and rightside up, I hear a little rattle in the head as if maybe the screw fell inside and is shifting back and forth? Any ideas?
> 
> I'm not much of an amp expert, but I'm gonna try my best to keep this amp in mint condition



No need to be an amp expert, thats why you're here . If you are talking about the little black thing on every corner, I would like to know that too because mine is missing one also. About the rattling, I dont know, but someone else might be able to answer your question. If you just bought it though, you should get it checked by a tech. It'll probably cost around 50 and the tech will clean everything up, make sure everything is ok, and fix anything necessary. If something bigger occurs, you'll have to pay for that, though, but its good to get it checked. If anyone knows where to get the black corner things, I'd like to know also.


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> =C=





Neylus said:


> I don't really know things about tubes and differences between two different brands so... But I don't think I'll retube it now... because I'll have to order some tubes because there's no tubes here in Morocco, same thing if it's the output transformer of the amp that's broke.
> I WANT A JUBILEE SO BAD !!!!! I can't wait to have it and play it LOUD !!!!



Well the reason I asked was in case you wanted some help on finding tubes, there are a bunch of Jubilee owners on this thread and all around this forum, as well as tube experts, to help you find the right tubes. 

Longhair, I agree with you 100% on the winged c's. I have them in my Jubilee and they sound amazing. The problem is he is on a budget and is squeezing this amp in. So if you were to get new tubes for now, I'd say get cheap ones that are reliable like JJ's, and some decent preamp tubes. Trust me it helps a lot.

As for cranking it, Jubilees are MUCH softer than JCM 800s, so good for you, before you know it you'll be cranking it and itll sound awesome!


----------



## Neylus

I'll be using it with V30's !!!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

If he doesnt need tubes right this minute he should save for the =C=. He needs to fulfill the need. But if its just a "want" then he should do it right the first time. It is cheaper in the end


----------



## Gibshall

rjtm said:


> No need to be an amp expert, thats why you're here . If you are talking about the little black thing on every corner, I would like to know that too because mine is missing one also. About the rattling, I dont know, but someone else might be able to answer your question. If you just bought it though, you should get it checked by a tech. It'll probably cost around 50 and the tech will clean everything up, make sure everything is ok, and fix anything necessary. If something bigger occurs, you'll have to pay for that, though, but its good to get it checked. If anyone knows where to get the black corner things, I'd like to know also.



I think those can be found by doing an ebay search for "Marshall corners" or "Marshall sprung feet" depending on what you are talking about.

But no, I mean the actual screws that go straight into the tolex.


----------



## Gibshall

doublepost


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> I'll be using it with V30's !!!



V30s are the best with this amp! If you look a little earlier on this thread, I posted an article I found of some guy who HATED it for ten years with a t75 cab, and tried it with V30s and it was complete. he believes the Jubilee was built around the v30s and made to use it with them, so thats good!


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> If he doesnt need tubes right this minute he should save for the =C=. He needs to fulfill the need. But if its just a "want" then he should do it right the first time. It is cheaper in the end



Yeah, thats true, but if you need them desperately (if a Jubilee sounds bad, there HAS to be something wrong) then go for the JJ's. If not, save up like longhair said


----------



## rjtm

Gibshall said:


> I think those can be found by doing an ebay search for "Marshall corners" or "Marshall sprung feet" depending on what you are talking about.
> 
> But no, I mean the actual screws that go straight into the tolex.



Then Im not sure but hopefully someone else can answer your questoin


----------



## Madaxeman

NOS RFT's are also a good choice for Jubilees. 
Round these parts I get them for less cash than the winged C Svetlanas.

Any one here ever tried different diodes in their Jube? 
Some people try different LEDs for a change in the overdrive tone.


----------



## rjtm

I really want to open my chasis and see what I have, and if everything is original or not. Then I could actually try different Diodes and LEDs and see tonal differences


----------



## longfxukxnhair

morning all


----------



## rjtm

Morning


----------



## Neylus

Hello


----------



## gotzz

rjtm said:


> I really want to open my chasis and see what I have, and if everything is original or not. Then I could actually try different Diodes and LEDs and see tonal differences



what stops you? whenever I buy a new amp I open it up immediately.

but changing the diodes seems absurdly to me :-/


----------



## rjtm

I dont know how to drain the caps...  I'm not a tech, so I'll have no idea whats going on. But maybe I could put pics up or something. How do you drain the caps?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> I dont know how to drain the caps...  I'm not a tech, so I'll have no idea whats going on. But maybe I could put pics up or something. How do you drain the caps?



unless you know how to do it, I dont recommend anyone but a tech to drain the caps


----------



## rjtm

Thats the problem. Im really a player, not a tech. I joined this forum to learn about tech things, and I've learned a shitload. I've also tried many marshalls since then for fun at stores and really know all of that stuff. Now I want to learn how to be a tech. I hate giving my beloved amp to a tech for dumb stuff. Thats why I want to learn basics to start off like draining the caps


----------



## rjtm

I was messing around with the rhythm clip on the jubilee today and got a great van halen (panama- 1984) tone while on clean with the rhythm clip pulled out.  My settings were:

Prescence: 8
Bass: 5
Middle: 6
Treble: 8
Output master: 3
Lead master: 7
Gain: 8

You guys should try it. It sounds a LOT like a plexi. Of course its nothing like the real thing and doesnt feel the same, its pretty damn cool that you can get a nice plexi tone from the Jubilee 

I have winged C's, a 12ax7 tung-sol in V1, and JJ ecc83/12ax7's in V1 and V2 in mine so it might sound a little different than yours, but its somewhere in that ball park

I tried to take a recording with you guys, but sadly I dont have any good recording equipment and the room is really echo-y  So you guys should try it out. It sounds awesome!


----------



## rjtm

You can also use these settings to get a Randy Rhoads tone with an OD pedal


----------



## DBi5

rjtm said:


> I tried to take a recording with you guys, but sadly I dont have any good recording equipment and the room is really echo-y  So you guys should try it out. It sounds awesome!


 
Get some old duvets and make up some frames that you can assemble (and take down) easily that you can hang the duvets from.

It'll work a treat.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

DB knows what he is talking about


----------



## DBi5

longfxukxnhair said:


> DB knows what he is talking about


 
Thanx LH - Duvets are the recording engineer's secret weapon.

I'm trying to offer some simple and practical solutions that doesn't involve rjtm "redesigning" (read wrecking) the room in his nice house...

...something that I would have no problem doing.


----------



## rjtm

DBI5 said:


> Get some old duvets and make up some frames that you can assemble (and take down) easily that you can hang the duvets from.
> 
> It'll work a treat.





longfxukxnhair said:


> DB knows what he is talking about





DBI5 said:


> Thanx LH - Duvets are the recording engineer's secret weapon.
> 
> I'm trying to offer some simple and practical solutions that doesn't involve rjtm "redesigning" (read wrecking) the room in his nice house...
> 
> ...something that I would have no problem doing.



Thanks for the idea guys. What kind of frame should I get? I dont want to drill too many holes in the wall if I dont have to, but if do, than its worth it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

remember, a can of lite weight spackle is your friend


----------



## DBi5

rjtm said:


> Thanks for the idea guys. What kind of frame should I get? I dont want to drill too many holes in the wall if I dont have to, but if do, than its worth it


 
Don't drill any holes - You want the duvets *away* from the walls.

You know those heavy duty chrome clothes rails - Try and find some secondhand/cheap ones from somewhere and simply drap the duvets over the top rail and create your own "acoustic screens" on wheels.






You don't need to go nuts and buy a truckload of them - If you can find two and place them a few feet either side of your rig (and lay a third duvet or an old curtain on the floor in front of the cab - am I right in thinking your room is not carpeted?) it would be a step in the right direction.

Three would be ideal (to place behind - so you're effectively on your way to making some sort of "booth").

When you've finished your music session - Take the rails apart and stick them in the cupboard with the duvets.


----------



## rjtm

DBI5 said:


> Don't drill any holes - You want the duvets *away* from the walls.
> 
> You know those heavy duty chrome clothes rails - Try and find some secondhand/cheap ones from somewhere and simply drap the duvets over the top rail and create your own "acoustic screens" on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to go nuts and buy a truckload of them - If you can find two and place them a few feet either side of your rig (and lay a third duvet or an old curtain on the floor in front of the cab - am I right in thinking your room is not carpeted?) it would be a step in the right direction.
> 
> Three would be ideal (to place behind - so you're effectively on your way to making some sort of "booth").
> 
> When you've finished your music session - Take the rails apart and stick them in the cupboard with the duvets.



Holy shit thats a great idea! Thanks a lot man! Ill try to get those asap and set it up. Now all I need is good recording equipment...


----------



## Sollazzon

Ha! DBI5.. are we brothers?
talking about studio.. i found this
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q8jymtu45kI&feature=relmfu]- Pensado's Place - ITL # 18 Part 1 - Eric Valentine of BarefootRecording and UnderToneAudio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## longfxukxnhair

this is how the other half lives?


----------



## Snakeface

thanks for the tips rjtm ....finally, I got sick of the harshness of the g12t-75 speakers and I sold the cab yesterday...bye bye 1960A cab and welcome 1960AV cab ....i picked up today a brand new AV cab (yes, celestion vintage 30s) for 400$...I think I paid a good price for it since I sold the 1960A for 500$...so I made a bit of profit there too hehe ...sounds sick with the JVM but I have to try it with the Jubilee once I get back home...however, I have to break in the speakers a bit since they have less than 20 hours on them....what methods do you use and how much time does it take ? with the old cab, I just played chords on clean with bass and mids on full, volume cranked.


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> thanks for the tips rjtm ....finally, I got sick of the harshness of the g12t-75 speakers and I sold the cab yesterday...bye bye 1960A cab and welcome 1960AV cab ....i picked up today a brand new AV cab (yes, celestion vintage 30s) for 400$...I think I paid a good price for it since I sold the 1960A for 500$...so I made a bit of profit there too hehe ...sounds sick with the JVM but I have to try it with the Jubilee once I get back home...however, I have to break in the speakers a bit since they have less than 20 hours on them....what methods do you use and how much time does it take ? with the old cab, I just played chords on clean with bass and mids on full, volume cranked.



No problem man! And congrats on the speakers! The V30's sound a lot better than the G12t75's (I tried a 2555sl with a 1960a at sam ash when trying out a guitar). You will love it  And you got it for a great deal (I like the making money part  ).

For breaking in, I didnt have to break my speakers in because I got the silver one from 1987, but I'd say yeah, do what you're doing. Just crank the shit out of the amp, with eq all on full, but change up the eq a little just for fun if you want (they dont have to be on full) and I guess play solos too for the high notes to start cutting through (I'm not sure if that matters or not but might as well ). After a while they will sound good, all nice and broken in for your Jubilee 

Tell us how you like it with the Jube and post clips when you get it!


----------



## rjtm

And by the way Snakeface, since your on here, I thought this might be interesting to you. Over on the "nightrain for the slash fans" thread and the "recording a loud 800 thread" and on here, we've been talking about recording, because I am trying to get better equipment and make the studio better for recording. I know you use your iPad and it sounds good, I though this might be interesting to you:




maxime1122 said:


> Well, its 'cause an iPad's mic is not the best to start with.
> 
> Center of the cone is brighter
> Edge of the speaker is darker.



That might be the cause of your amp sounding darker on the video. You should check it out.

rjtm


----------



## Snakeface

thanks rjtm...i'll keep that in mind when I'll record the Jub with the new cab


----------



## rjtm

No problem


----------



## maxime1122

Also, the tip that I can give you is to ask somebody to play (if possible) to be able to listen EACH speaker of your cab... One will sound better then the others.

After that, you can listen to what the mic is capturing (with headphones) while moving the mic in front of the best sounding speaker. Trust me, you will find a sweet spot. Place the mic there.

BTW, V30 are very good speakers for tracking. This is by FAR, my fav.


----------



## rjtm

Wow, thanks a lot maxime! You, longhair, DB, and a few others have given me so much info on recording! I appreciate it, and I'll definitely post clips up whenever I can, which might be a while though because I have to get the equipment but I'm saving up to get Van Halen tickets and for the "1 watt plexi", but I will definitely do this ASAP!

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## maxime1122

rjtm said:


> Wow, thanks a lot maxime! You, longhair, DB, and a few others have given me so much info on recording! I appreciate it, and I'll definitely post clips up whenever I can, which might be a while though because I have to get the equipment but I'm saving up to get Van Halen tickets and for the "1 watt plexi", but I will definitely do this ASAP!
> 
> Thanks,
> rjtm



You're welcome, sir!


----------



## Snakeface

soo..I tried the new cab with the Jubilee and I made a video but for some reasons I can't get it uploaded on youtube at the moment...my impressions so far with the settings I have right now, it sounds even more like GNR (tokyo 92 tone) haha...but I like it...it's warmer and in your face at the same time...with the 75's your sound was always like covered by something but with the V30, the sound just hits your face, very cool...and it doesn't become shrill if you raise the presence and treble knobs as before with the 75's so I love that....and yeah, I think I broke in the speakers fast haha...raised the master on 8 on the Jubilee with bass and middle on full on the clean channel and played power chords for about 8 minutes...went back to low volume, played for about 2 minutes and raised the volume to 2.5....WOOW !!! huge difference, a lot warmer....I'll upload the video for you guys soon !!!


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> soo..I tried the new cab with the Jubilee and I made a video but for some reasons I can't get it uploaded on youtube at the moment...my impressions so far with the settings I have right now, it sounds even more like GNR (tokyo 92 tone) haha...but I like it...it's warmer and in your face at the same time...with the 75's your sound was always like covered by something but with the V30, the sound just hits your face, very cool...and it doesn't become shrill if you raise the presence and treble knobs as before with the 75's so I love that....and yeah, I think I broke in the speakers fast haha...raised the master on 8 on the Jubilee with bass and middle on full on the clean channel and played power chords for about 8 minutes...went back to low volume, played for about 2 minutes and raised the volume to 2.5....WOOW !!! huge difference, a lot warmer....I'll upload the video for you guys soon !!!



 You really did break them in fast! Thats also what I noticed when I played the 2555sl at sam ash with g12t75s. It sounded a little muddier and "covered", not as clear and "in your face" as the V30's (theres actually no better way to describe it than you did  I would describe it the exact same way!), and it did sound a little harsh. It also didnt sound as warm and smooth, a little harsher... (I'm serious, not just copying what you said... . You literally described it exactly how I would describe it)


----------



## Snakeface

here's the video : [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJNXZ-uiJgQ]Marshall Jubilee 2550 with Vintage 30s - YouTube[/ame]

In the video, it sounds brighter because of the placement of the Ipad but it sounds soo warm and smooth in reality. It might sound a little bit thin due to the ceramic pickups I got now in my Les Paul but I'll change them soon.


----------



## Snakeface

and yeah, on my Les Paul I got a Fishman Powerbridge which gives a beautiful acoustic sound when switched on or I can blend it with humbuckers...somewhere in the middle of the video, I switch between all modes....that thing is awesome !!!


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> here's the video : Marshall Jubilee 2550 with Vintage 30s - YouTube
> 
> In the video, it sounds brighter because of the placement of the Ipad but it sounds soo warm and smooth in reality. It might sound a little bit thin due to the ceramic pickups I got now in my Les Paul but I'll change them soon.





Snakeface said:


> and yeah, on my Les Paul I got a Fishman Powerbridge which gives a beautiful acoustic sound when switched on or I can blend it with humbuckers...somewhere in the middle of the video, I switch between all modes....that thing is awesome !!!



Damn, that sounds really good! Sounds a lot brighter than the other one and more open sounding. The pickup thing is really cool too!


----------



## rjtm

And by the way, I usually use pedals, but when I plug right into the amp, I make sure I do this little trick I learned on this forum. Basically to prevent the amp from falling face first because of a little tug with the cord, you put the cord through the handle of the cab and then plug it in, so the pressure from any accidental tug goes to the handle and not to the head, and you realized that there is pressure before putting too much. This could save your Jubilee from a fatal fall, so you should do it too


----------



## rjtm

You should seriously post this on youtube though! Great playing and tone, and nice, clear recording


----------



## NewReligion

Snakeface said:


> here's the video : Marshall Jubilee 2550 with Vintage 30s - YouTube
> 
> In the video, it sounds brighter because of the placement of the Ipad but it sounds soo warm and smooth in reality. It might sound a little bit thin due to the ceramic pickups I got now in my Les Paul but I'll change them soon.



Hell yeah! That sounds great.

NR


----------



## maxime1122

Snakeface said:


> here's the video : Marshall Jubilee 2550 with Vintage 30s - YouTube
> 
> In the video, it sounds brighter because of the placement of the Ipad but it sounds soo warm and smooth in reality. It might sound a little bit thin due to the ceramic pickups I got now in my Les Paul but I'll change them soon.



Sounds good, if you want some good pickups for LP... Consider the Classic 57 Plus. Those are great pups.

Good job!


----------



## slash38

Anybody on here ever use the Jube without V30's besides myself. I run my head through a 1960 Lead cab.


----------



## rjtm

Slash38: This is basically what me and snakeface noticed about the two different cabs



Snakeface said:


> thanks for the tips rjtm ....finally, I got sick of the harshness of the g12t-75 speakers and I sold the cab yesterday...bye bye 1960A cab and welcome 1960AV cab ....i picked up today a brand new AV cab (yes, celestion vintage 30s) for 400$...I think I paid a good price for it since I sold the 1960A for 500$...so I made a bit of profit there too hehe ...sounds sick with the JVM but I have to try it with the Jubilee once I get back home...however, I have to break in the speakers a bit since they have less than 20 hours on them....what methods do you use and how much time does it take ? with the old cab, I just played chords on clean with bass and mids on full, volume cranked.





rjtm said:


> No problem man! And congrats on the speakers! The V30's sound a lot better than the G12t75's (I tried a 2555sl with a 1960a at sam ash when trying out a guitar). You will love it  And you got it for a great deal (I like the making money part  ).
> 
> For breaking in, I didnt have to break my speakers in because I got the silver one from 1987, but I'd say yeah, do what you're doing. Just crank the shit out of the amp, with eq all on full, but change up the eq a little just for fun if you want (they dont have to be on full) and I guess play solos too for the high notes to start cutting through (I'm not sure if that matters or not but might as well ). After a while they will sound good, all nice and broken in for your Jubilee
> 
> Tell us how you like it with the Jube and post clips when you get it!





Snakeface said:


> soo..I tried the new cab with the Jubilee and I made a video but for some reasons I can't get it uploaded on youtube at the moment...my impressions so far with the settings I have right now, it sounds even more like GNR (tokyo 92 tone) haha...but I like it...it's warmer and in your face at the same time...with the 75's your sound was always like covered by something but with the V30, the sound just hits your face, very cool...and it doesn't become shrill if you raise the presence and treble knobs as before with the 75's so I love that....and yeah, I think I broke in the speakers fast haha...raised the master on 8 on the Jubilee with bass and middle on full on the clean channel and played power chords for about 8 minutes...went back to low volume, played for about 2 minutes and raised the volume to 2.5....WOOW !!! huge difference, a lot warmer....I'll upload the video for you guys soon !!!





rjtm said:


> You really did break them in fast! Thats also what I noticed when I played the 2555sl at sam ash with g12t75s. It sounded a little muddier and "covered", not as clear and "in your face" as the V30's (theres actually no better way to describe it than you did  I would describe it the exact same way!), and it did sound a little harsh. It also didnt sound as warm and smooth, a little harsher... (I'm serious, not just copying what you said... . You literally described it exactly how I would describe it)


----------



## NewReligion

Sollazzon said:


> Ha! DBI5.. are we brothers?
> talking about studio.. i found this
> - Pensado's Place - ITL # 18 Part 1 - Eric Valentine of BarefootRecording and UnderToneAudio - YouTube



Awesome Video. Thanks for posting.

NR


----------



## slash38

Neylus said:


> Good... I'm going to have the amp on Monday and then it'll be checked by a tech



Welcome to the Jubilee club!! I have the JCM Slash and i love it and i know you will. Its the greatest amp in Marshall history. Just my opinion. Post pics and vids when you get it.


----------



## tonefreak

woah. they actually TALK about their amps in here....




amazing concept.


----------



## rjtm

tonefreak said:


> woah. they actually TALK about their amps in here....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amazing concept.



 Its a little different than the 6100 thread isnt it


----------



## Snakeface

rjtm said:


> And by the way, I usually use pedals, but when I plug right into the amp, I make sure I do this little trick I learned on this forum. Basically to prevent the amp from falling face first because of a little tug with the cord, you put the cord through the handle of the cab and then plug it in, so the pressure from any accidental tug goes to the handle and not to the head, and you realized that there is pressure before putting too much. This could save your Jubilee from a fatal fall, so you should do it too



Thx...I'm always doing that but the cable I had plugged in at that time when I did the video was only 5 feet long so not long enough to put it through the handle of the cab....it sounds brighter in the video for some reasons but when you actually play the amp in reality it sounds waaaay warmer than the 75's...I'll do a proper recording video, that was something done quick in 5 minutes and only one take.


----------



## Snakeface

NewReligion said:


> Hell yeah! That sounds great.
> 
> NR



thank you NR....that means a lot coming from you !!!


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> Thx...I'm always doing that but the cable I had plugged in at that time when I did the video was only 5 feet long so not long enough to put it through the handle of the cab....it sounds brighter in the video for some reasons but when you actually play the amp in reality it sounds waaaay warmer than the 75's...I'll do a proper recording video, that was something done quick in 5 minutes and only one take.



Oh ok. Just wanted to make sure your Jubilee was safe


----------



## Neylus

Nice video mate... I love the tone !

I'm going to recieve my 2555 Jubilee on Friday for some reasons. Can't wait to crank it !!


----------



## Madaxeman

Check out this little piece of rock n roll history for sale - 

Rich Robinson's 2555 stack. Awesome amp, I've heard this live a few times over the years. I would love to own this. 

1987 Marshall Jubilee 100W Stack, Rich Robinson The Black Crowes | Maverick Music Vintage Guitars

I doubt I can afford it though.


----------



## slash38

Neylus said:


> Nice video mate... I love the tone !
> 
> I'm going to recieve my 2555 Jubilee on Friday for some reasons. Can't wait to crank it !!



You defiantly have to post clips and pics dude.


----------



## slash38

I just switched my Slash Jubilee from 100 watts to 50 watts, and for some reason i think it sounds better. Considering I'm playing in my room. So i do have to keep it low sometimes, so i tried it and it's great.


----------



## Neylus

slash38 said:


> You defiantly have to post clips and pics dude.



I will !


----------



## slash38

Neylus said:


> I will !



Lets hope you don't have to take it in to repair as fast as i did. But when i brought it to my tech he brought it back to life and now i love my amp.


----------



## gotzz

are everybody here big Slash fans? because I'm not 
I actually bought this amp because of my biggest influence, John Frusciante... this also means I don't play this amp on lead channel very often, clean most of the time. 
And I like its punchiness, great for playing funk. I have just tried to play Can't stop and was amazed how it sounds. I mean it's the same like album version (after all the man himself used strat+jubilee)
If anybody is interested in my settings, let me know..
ps. Jubilee + some fuzz sounds AWESOME!!!


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> I just switched my Slash Jubilee from 100 watts to 50 watts, and for some reason i think it sounds better. Considering I'm playing in my room. So i do have to keep it low sometimes, so i tried it and it's great.



The good thing is that the Jubilee sounds pretty good at low volumes compared to other vintage amps. The 50 Watt switch only makes it sound bluesier (thats what I noticed), and theres a minute volume drop. If you want the hard rock sound, just play it on the 100 watt, because 50 watts only has a little tonal change. If you want blues, go on 50 watt


----------



## rjtm

gotzz said:


> are everybody here big Slash fans? because I'm not
> I actually bought this amp because of my biggest influence, John Frusciante... this also means I don't play this amp on lead channel very often, clean most of the time.
> And I like its punchiness, great for playing funk. I have just tried to play Can't stop and was amazed how it sounds. I mean it's the same like album version (after all the man himself used strat+jubilee)
> If anybody is interested in my settings, let me know..
> ps. Jubilee + some fuzz sounds AWESOME!!!



I am a slash fan but not hardcore, and I didn't buy my Jubilee because I wanted to sound like slash. That was actually the last reason I bought it. I bought it because of its thick and creamy tone, which is unique and sounds awesome.


----------



## slash38

Yea 100 watts is good to. I just wanted to see if it would change the sound a little bit. And its still loud but i think its better for me to keep it on 50.


----------



## slash38

Also does anyone on here run the 2555SL on 50 watts? or just keep it on 100.


----------



## slash38

And one more thing what's the sense of a "power break"?


----------



## DBi5

Sollazzon said:


> Ha! DBI5.. are we brothers?


 
There is always the possibility we could be cousins - My Great Aunt Bett E. Coyote (The well-known Political Activist and part-time Cabaret Singer) was known to put it about a bit back in her day.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Yea 100 watts is good to. I just wanted to see if it would change the sound a little bit. And its still loud but i think its better for me to keep it on 50.



Yup its good. By the way remember to put the amp on standby before you switch the power so you dont hurt the transformer


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> Yup its good. By the way remember to put the amp on standby before you switch the power so you dont hurt the transformer


 
Of course. i switched it when my amp was turned off. I knew not to switch it when the amp was on. Thats all i need is to hurt the transformer.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Of course. i switched it when my amp was turned off. I knew not to switch it when the amp was on. Thats all i need is to hurt the transformer.



Just making sure


----------



## tonefreak

rjtm said:


> Its a little different than the 6100 thread isnt it




ha
we have more fun over there tho!


----------



## slash38

rjtm-


----------



## rjtm

What do you guys use to boost your Jubilee? I use an SD-1 just for a volume and slight gain/mid boost for solos to thicken it up a little, but it sounds a little "solid-state" to me. I was thinking of an Xotic EP boost but before I spend that money I was just wondering what you guys use and how you like it


----------



## slash38

i use a MXR 10 band EQ.


----------



## slash38

either like or re quote if your running your Jubilee through a cabinet that DOESN'T have vintage 30's. ANd if so which speakers?


----------



## rjtm

As a gain boost also? I know it has a gain knob but thats just for volume. I want a solo boost, but if that does work well, I would rather get that because I can get a nice solo tone on the pedal and engage it during solos, with a little more gain


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> As a gain boost also? I know it has a gain knob but thats just for volume. I want a solo boost, but if that does work well, I would rather get that because I can get a nice solo tone on the pedal and engage it during solos, with a little more gain



With the 10 band EQ, it does boost your gain a little bit but you can bring it down. Plus for solos it really does handle itself well.....i must say.


----------



## rjtm

Ok Ill look into that thanks


----------



## slash38

Np man. Try it first though. Go through all the settings and see how you like it.


----------



## rjtm

Yup I definitely will. My rhythm guitarist has it so I can just try it from him. Thanks 

Any other suggestions?


----------



## slash38

Oh one more thing see how you like it by comparing it to others. I know theres a boss one and there is another boss one that is on Slash's pedalboard. But defiantly try as many as you can.


----------



## Snakeface

I use the Boss GE-7 in front of the amp and it works great..it's transparent, increases gain and can shape the tone....I also use a ZW-44 for 80's hair metal and it's great at doing that.


----------



## slash38

Snakeface said:


> I use the Boss GE-7 in front of the amp and it works great..it's transparent, increases gain and can shape the tone....I also use a ZW-44 for 80's hair metal and it's great at doing that.



My dad has the GE-7 great pedal.


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> I use the Boss GE-7 in front of the amp and it works great..it's transparent, increases gain and can shape the tone....I also use a ZW-44 for 80's hair metal and it's great at doing that.





slash38 said:


> My dad has the GE-7 great pedal.



Ok I'll look into it. Right now its between the Xotic EP booster pedal, the MXR 10 band, and the GE-7 as a solo boost.

I like the ZW-44 but I think it changes the tone a little too much.


----------



## maxime1122

rjtm said:


> Ok I'll look into it. Right now its between the Xotic EP booster pedal, the MXR 10 band, and the GE-7 as a solo boost.
> 
> I like the ZW-44 but I think it changes the tone a little too much.



Me too... I didnt tested it on Jubilee tho, but I had one and it was changing the tone too much. Prefer the SD1 over this one.

For the moment, I have the OCD, SD1, TS9, OD9 and my fav is the OD9.


----------



## slash38

For my Jubilee all i need that pedal for is a good solo, or a heavy lick for ex. Right Next Door to Hell, or something i was just throwing that out there.


----------



## rjtm

Does the maxon change tone at all?


----------



## maxime1122

rjtm said:


> Does the maxon change tone at all?



Well, its very close. The only thing that is different is the bass response. The OD9 keep the bass and seems to be a bit fatter then the TS9. BUT, its very close.


----------



## slash38

How do i figure out when my 2555SL was made?


----------



## rjtm

You have to use the serial number somehow. The only thing I know for sure is that it was made in 1996  hopefully someone else can answer your question


----------



## slash38

, im sure theres someone on here.


----------



## maxime1122

slash38 said:


> , im sure theres someone on here.





Date code link


----------



## slash38




----------



## Gibshall

What volume are you guys running your Jubes at if you play at home or in a small room? I try for 6 master and 10 lead like in the Slash settings but that usually requires some hearing protection.



Here's my take on GNR's Nightrain with a Peavey C30, a $99 Strat, and a $10 headset microphone.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B60wYZPm2qA]Nightrain - YouTube[/ame]

I played both lead and rhythm and mixed them together. Hope to do the same again, except with a Jube, a Les Paul, and an SM-57


----------



## Madaxeman

gotzz said:


> what stops you? whenever I buy a new amp I open it up immediately.but changing the diodes seems absurdly to me :-/



Diode changing in Jubilees / Why some Jubilees sound great and others suck! 

With Jubilees it is more or less essential to mess with the diodes if you want to have a really awesome thick warm tone, assuming you haven't got one to start with! 
Jubilee preamp tone all comes from a network of 2x LEDs and 5x IN4007s. These can and do vary massively from one amp to another and greatly effect the overall tone. 
No amount of changing speakers or valves can make a Jubilee with a harsh sounding preamp improve. Any one who has owned a few Jubes with attest to this. 
Jubilee preamp tone is more or less all down to this little clipping network. 
One tip - if you do have a harsh sounding Jubilee try increasing the value of the little ceramic cap which runs across the diode network - this cap is there to round the edges off the square waveform clipped by the diodes. 
Check out this post from Alan at Carol Ann Amps for all you ever needed to know about Jubilees but were afraid to ask. This guy knows his shit- 
Settings of Joes Silver Jub? (Page 1)


----------



## rjtm

Damn I really wanna open up my chasis and see whats inside. I want to know if everything is original and what I can change if I want...


----------



## slash38

So im thinking of switching over to the AFD100. I don't now what to do.


----------



## rjtm

why?


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> why?[/QUOTE
> 
> i dont know. Im so confused on what i want.


----------



## rjtm

Well what dont you like about the Jubilee? Or what can it improve on?


----------



## slash38

i love the jubilee, but what i think it needs is some V30's


----------



## rjtm

So get some V30's. Dont change the amp because the speakers dont sound good


----------



## slash38

I know but the AFD i think would have more bite no?


----------



## rjtm

I dont really know, because I've only tried an AFD for a little bit of time at guitar center and I didnt really notice that, but like me and snakeface were talking about before, the V30s have A LOT more than the t75's bite with the Jubilee, whereas the g12t75's sound covered and not "alive". We both also made the observation that the V30s "have more bite"


----------



## Si.

I had an AFD before i got my 2555SL and I didn't like it.. sounded muffled to me, not a patch on my 2204 head. The SL is much better IMHO


----------



## rjtm

Trust me slash38, get the V30's. It will sound a lot better. If you dont like it you can always sell it.


----------



## slash38

Hey guys i just got back from Guitar Center. I played the AFD for at least 30 minutes. It Sucked. I odnt know where i got the thought of getting it lol. Im keeping my Jubilee, fuck the AFD. JUBILEE FOR EVER. My jube is 10x better then the AFD. And thats my final word.


----------



## slash38

Btw im just going to get the Vintage 30's cabinet. I contradicted myself. Sorry about that.


----------



## maxime1122

slash38 said:


> Hey guys i just got back from Guitar Center. I played the AFD for at least 30 minutes. It Sucked. I odnt know where i got the thought of getting it lol. Im keeping my Jubilee, fuck the AFD. JUBILEE FOR EVER. My jube is 10x better then the AFD. And thats my final word.



Are you sure?

One important thing I learned in buying music equipement is _never say never_.


----------



## slash38

maxime1122 said:


> Are you sure?
> 
> One important thing I learned in buying music equipement is _never say never_.



Positive


----------



## rjtm

Nice! I told you  Jubilees are the best!


----------



## slash38

They are. First off the AFD is bassy. Now if theres one thing i know about Slash's tone, it's not bassy at all.


----------



## rjtm

He used a modded plexi and then a jubilee. To get slash's tone, you have to use one of those


----------



## slash38

Or a modded JCM 800. Which are pretty fuckin' cool.


----------



## rjtm

I've noticed on my Jubilee, it sounds too bassy when I put the treble below 6 and the bass around 7. So my treble is around 7 and bass around 7 also, and it sounds nice and clear (except for my muddy pickups I have to get replaced )


----------



## slash38

My 2555SL settings starting from presence are- presence-9, bass-6, middle-7, treble-8, output master-3, Lead Master-10, Gain-6.5.


----------



## Snakeface

woow...those are some high settings for treble and presence....but you're running the amp on greenbacks so I guess that takes a bit away from the high frequencies....I dial every Marshall the same way and it sounds great....presence:3 bass:7 middle:7 treble:4,5

I also played the AFD in a music store for more than an hour...and I loved it completely...it has an unique sound and it's not thin or too bassy at all...that amp is on top of my "amps to get" list.


----------



## rjtm

I like to put the prescence a little higher, and the mids around 6. Ill post my settings when I get home because I honestly dont remember them


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> I like to put the prescence a little higher, and the mids around 6. Ill post my settings when I get home because I honestly dont remember them



I think because of the speakers my settings are high.


----------



## Snakeface

My Jubilee with V30's and my main Les Paul


----------



## slash38

Snakeface said:


> My Jubilee with V30's and my main Les Paul



Thats a nice setup dude.


----------



## rjtm

As slash38 said, nice setup!  Im waiting to get my Gibson Flying V and then I'm going to put a picture up here of my Jubilee and my guitars


----------



## newbies

My jubilee and 2203 kills the afd any day good decision sticking with jub!!


----------



## rjtm

How do you like your 800 and how is it compared to the Jubilee? I don't want to sell my Jubilee at all, I was just thinking of adding an 800 to my collection, and would like to be able to compare it to something I have


----------



## slash38

BTW! You guys can call me Joe. If you don't want to type Slash38, just throwing it out there.


----------



## slash38

I think my future amps are either going to be a JCM 800, or a 2466 VM.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> BTW! You guys can call me Joe. If you don't want to type Slash38, just throwing it out there.



 ok hi Joe


----------



## slash38

, i just thought about it.


----------



## Snakeface

I had a vintage modern 2266 before I got my Jub (actually, I traded the VM for the Jubilee) and I've tried also the combo with greenbacks in a guitar store....for some reasons, I've never been able to dial in a good, warm, smooth tone...it always sounded too bright and fizzy on the high range....to me, the VM is a great amp for Strats on the low dynamic range for blues and classic rock


----------



## slash38

Well if that was the combo, i want the head. Because i can run it through whatever i want.


----------



## rjtm

I dont know about you guys, but the next Marshall on my list is definitely a JMP/Plexi or an 800


----------



## slash38

If anything screw the VM ill go for the JCM 800 and mod it


----------



## rjtm

Yeah, I agree. I think you should buy an already-modded one because modded ones generally run for cheaper anyways and you dont have to pay for the mod, so if you want a modded one, buy it modded


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> Yeah, I agree. I think you should buy an already-modded one because modded ones generally run for cheaper anyways and you dont have to pay for the mod, so if you want a modded one, buy it modded



I've tried searching on ebay they come up once in a while.


----------



## Snakeface

best modded jcm800 I've ever played was the one modded by Voodoo Amps...but I prefer them stock...why mess with something that consistent and already brutal sounding as a JCM 800 ?!?


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> best modded jcm800 I've ever played was the one modded by Voodoo Amps...but I prefer them stock...why mess with something that consistent and already brutal sounding as a JCM 800 ?!?



yup, thats exactly why the modded ones usually sell cheaper or the same price as stock ones, when the mods cost another 500 dollars on top of it.

But of course, there was never a modded Jubilee because they're already pretty much perfect


----------



## rjtm

(Not saying 800's are bad in any way though, it just needs a little more gain, so people mod it)


----------



## slash38

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JuHC99JUw1E]Stage1: AFD100 R&D Investigation part 7 - YouTube[/ame]

Here's a modded JCM 800 that Slash has. I would go for this mod.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Stage1: AFD100 R&D Investigation part 7 - YouTube
> 
> Here's a modded JCM 800 that Slash has. I would go for this mod.



Damn, thats a really nice tone. Thats why I want an 800 or a plexi, for the brighter, more dirty and aggressive sounds like that.


----------



## treetrunk

slash38 said:


> Stage1: AFD100 R&D Investigation part 7 - YouTube
> 
> Here's a modded JCM 800 that Slash has. I would go for this mod.



THAT's what is the #34 on the AFD100 - correct?


----------



## slash38

Yea me to man, that thing rips.


----------



## newbies

Hey joe, I am trav or newbies..... Nickname that has stuck over the years from my last name


----------



## newbies

I seriously can't compare the jubilee and 800 as they are my go to amps that I always play they seem soooo different sound wise. Honestly the 800 is just a beast, it has a real throaty roar to it when you set the gain around 7 and harmonics just scream. Mine is a el34, with brand new tubes and it sounds huge. At the moment it sounds better than my jubilee because it needs new tubes but any fan of 80s rock who loves jubilees should try and get a 800 to go alongside. Try 2205/2210s too, I had the latter and it was so much thicker sounding than my 2203, I sold it because it needed alot of work and had done many years of touring and cosmetically looked terrible. I would recommend if anyone was going to get a 800 get a amp tech to look at it before commiting to buy because when I got mine I had to get about 5 knob pots replaced and it's pretty costly for the labour.


----------



## Sollazzon

NewReligion said:


> Awesome Video. Thanks for posting.
> 
> NR


and here the pert 2
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYoq8DPZISc]ITL # 18 Part 2 - Eric Valentine of BarefootRecording and UnderToneAudio - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## slash38

newbies said:


> Hey joe, I am trav or newbies..... Nickname that has stuck over the years from my last name



Ok Trav.


----------



## rjtm

newbies said:


> Hey joe, I am trav or newbies..... Nickname that has stuck over the years from my last name





newbies said:


> I seriously can't compare the jubilee and 800 as they are my go to amps that I always play they seem soooo different sound wise. Honestly the 800 is just a beast, it has a real throaty roar to it when you set the gain around 7 and harmonics just scream. Mine is a el34, with brand new tubes and it sounds huge. At the moment it sounds better than my jubilee because it needs new tubes but any fan of 80s rock who loves jubilees should try and get a 800 to go alongside. Try 2205/2210s too, I had the latter and it was so much thicker sounding than my 2203, I sold it because it needed alot of work and had done many years of touring and cosmetically looked terrible. I would recommend if anyone was going to get a 800 get a amp tech to look at it before commiting to buy because when I got mine I had to get about 5 knob pots replaced and it's pretty costly for the labour.



Hey trav,

Thanks for that. Thats why I really want an 800, for that really throaty and aggressive roar that has good attack, and a different and brighter tone than the Jubilee. The Jubilee is awesome, and is perfect for what I need, and has my tone perfectly, but I'd like to get another marshall. For now I'm deciding between the mini plexi or mini 800 (assuming they are decently priced and somewhat widely produced


----------



## rjtm

The Jubilee is perfect, but if it was more aggressive, it would be perfect. It gets REALLY aggressive at loud volumes (output at 6, lead at 6 or higher), but I cant crank it that loud always, so thats why I'm looking for an 800 or plexi, plus the brighter and different tone


----------



## Snakeface

Everytime after I play the JVM for hours straight and then plug my Les Paul in the Jubilee...I'm amazed at the capabilities and the refined tone the Jubilee has...when you have only the Jubilee, you get used to it and don't appreciate it as much...but when you play other amps, you miss it and when you get back to her and the way she moans back at you...man, that's fkn rock n roll !!!


----------



## slash38

JVM's are pretty popular around here hah? But i want to get the 800 for my next amp....and mod it.


----------



## slash38

I have to say not as big fan of the JVM. To many knobs


----------



## Neylus

I'm a proud owner of a JCM 800 ! I'm thinking of modding it for a #34 Channel, but I really want the jubilee too.


----------



## slash38

Neylus said:


> I'm a proud owner of a JCM 800 ! I'm thinking of modding it for a #34 Channel, but I really want the jubilee too.



800's are great amp's and so are jubilee's. I would save for the Jubilee before spending the money to mod the JCM. But it's your money, you do what you want. I was just giving friendly advice.


----------



## Snakeface

I would NEVER mod a JCM800...it is such a beautiful monster !!!


----------



## Sollazzon

rjtm said:


> The Jubilee is perfect, but if it was more aggressive, it would be perfect. It gets REALLY aggressive at loud volumes (output at 6, lead at 6 or higher), but I cant crank it that loud always, so thats why I'm looking for an 800 or plexi, plus the brighter and different tone


ok for different tone , but with an 800 or a plexi you will have the same problem (al least) to crank it and get a very aggressive tone. 

and at low/normal volume jubilee sounds much more aggressive compared to a 800/plexi.


----------



## newbies

I hope what I wrote made sense after a 11 hour work day and a few beers. I had a plexi reissue for a week, it has a master volume mod on the back and without that it loud be very very loud. With a od in the front you can get awesome sounds out of a 800 at voice level.


----------



## Snakeface

Found an interesting video on youtube......VM and SJ demo

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j1i7ddUSjXU&feature=related]Marshall Vintage Modern & Silver Jubilee 100 Watt Halfstacks! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> Everytime after I play the JVM for hours straight and then plug my Les Paul in the Jubilee...I'm amazed at the capabilities and the refined tone the Jubilee has...when you have only the Jubilee, you get used to it and don't appreciate it as much...but when you play other amps, you miss it and when you get back to her and the way she moans back at you...man, that's fkn rock n roll !!!



I can totally imagine what you mean! I remember looking for my first tube amp on this forum when I didnt know absolute shit about amps... I started a thread, and got the silver Jubilee/800 suggestion, with a couple of others too. I spent hours looking up comparisons of amps and trying them out, trying to find the perfect one. In the end, the Jubilee won for a reason!  

(Now I know a shitload compared to before and keep learning more because of this awesome forum, and more experience ) But I definitely love my Jubilee without a doubt. I only want an 800 for different tones, and of course, some gas...


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> I'm a proud owner of a JCM 800 ! I'm thinking of modding it for a #34 Channel, but I really want the jubilee too.



By the way, isnt the Jubilee supposed to come tomorrow? If it is, you should be fucking excited as hell!


----------



## rjtm

Sollazzon said:


> and at low/normal volume jubilee sounds much more aggressive compared to a 800/plexi.





newbies said:


> I hope what I wrote made sense after a 11 hour work day and a few beers. I had a plexi reissue for a week, it has a master volume mod on the back and without that it loud be very very loud. With a od in the front you can get awesome sounds out of a 800 at voice level.



Very good point... I also need to crank the plexi and 800 for that tone. Thats why Im hoping I can get a mini amp for a good price, because then I'll be able too  (of course, it will be nothing close to the real thing in balls and things like that, but if I can get in the tonal park and crank it (hopefully for a good price), then I'm in!


----------



## slash38

I spoke to a guy David Friedman, for the #34 mod on an 800 or watever would be 500.00 dollars. Thats a pretty good price right?


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> Found an interesting video on youtube......VM and SJ demo
> 
> Marshall Vintage Modern & Silver Jubilee 100 Watt Halfstacks! - YouTube



Wow, thats a great video. There are only two problems: he's on the 50 watt mode, which is bluesier, which makes the VM sound more crunchy and high gain; and he also doesnt know how to use the rhythm clip. But its still a great video.

It shows some clear differences between the rhythm and lead channels. When he turns to rhythm, it instantly becomes more gainy, fizzy, and more compressed, which is better for rhythm. (Just saying because some people think the rhythm channel makes no difference, it does, just not TOO noticeable ). 

But you can hear the Jubilee has a thicker sound than the VM, which I actually really like in this video


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> I spoke to a guy David Friedman, for the #34 mod on an 800 or watever would be 500.00 dollars. Thats a pretty good price right?



Also check out this guy. I've seen his posts before, and they seem pretty good. But before that, I think you should do a few things (based on what I know of you):

1) Get the cab with V30's (will make your Jubilee sound MUCH better)
2) Get a Gibson
3) Get the JCM 800
4) mod it

I think the cab and the gibson are much more important 

Just my opinion


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> Also check out this guy. I've seen his posts before, and they seem pretty good. But before that, I think you should do a few things (based on what I know of you):
> 
> 1) Get the cab with V30's (will make your Jubilee sound MUCH better)
> 2) Get a Gibson
> 3) Get the JCM 800
> 4) mod it
> 
> I think the cab and the gibson are much more important
> 
> Just my opinion


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> By the way, isnt the Jubilee supposed to come tomorrow? If it is, you should be fucking excited as hell!



NOO I'm so nervous ! It'll not come tomorrow 
I'm so sad ! And I'll have to repair it and it'll take time and...


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> NOO I'm so nervous ! It'll not come tomorrow
> I'm so sad ! And I'll have to repair it and it'll take time and...



Man that really sucks 

Well on the bright side, at least you have an 800 to play till then. When I was waiting to get my Jubilee repaired, all I had was a roland cube 20x


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Man that really sucks
> 
> Well on the bright side, at least you have an 800 to play till then. When I was waiting to get my Jubilee repaired, all I had was a roland cube 20x



Haha yeah true... 
But hey, I sold my VintageModern (head + cab) because I wasn't using the head anymore when I received the 800, I was just using the cab for the JCM. But now I have ordered a cab that should come in 1 week now, it's a 1960AV with V30's in it.
I have not played my amp since 3 weeks, I don't believe it !!  I usually play it like 2 hours per day and now 3 weeks without playing... !!!

I'm just playing with that shitty MG15CDR lol !
But really the thing about the jubilee really sucks, I can't wait for it !


----------



## rjtm

3 weeks and its been sitting there?!??!? How come? Do you not like it anymore, or are you just waiting for the Jubilee? Congrats on the new cab day, but yeah the Jubilee thing sucks. Don't worry about it. Just dont think about it and keep yourself preoccupied with other stuff and the time will go by fast


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> 3 weeks and its been sitting there?!??!? How come? Do you not like it anymore, or are you just waiting for the Jubilee? Congrats on the new cab day, but yeah the Jubilee thing sucks. Don't worry about it. Just dont think about it and keep yourself preoccupied with other stuff and the time will go by fast



Sorry I think you've missed some points and I'm very sorry to all the guys in that thread for my english because I think it's bad, I speak french 

Ok so, I haven't played the 800 since 3 weeks because I have no cabs (I sold the one I was using), I'm waiting for the 1960AV that's coming next week.


----------



## rjtm

Ooh,  that makes more sense. I was wondering "you have an 800 and your not playing it?!" But man that really sucks more. Now you have an 800 sitting there that you cant play and a Jubilee you are waiting for  Its ok, itll all be worth it when you get the cab and the Jubilee


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Ooh,  that makes more sense. I was wondering "you have an 800 and your not playing it?!" But man that really sucks more. Now you have an 800 sitting there that you cant play and a Jubilee you are waiting for  Its ok, itll all be worth it when you get the cab and the Jubilee



And when I repair that Jubilee...


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> And when I repair that Jubilee...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

BloodRock is selling a Slash Jub that has me tempted.


----------



## rjtm

yeah, you should go for that. I saw it and I was gonna put it up here, but treetrunk was going for it so I didnt want to ruin it for him. Apparently Bloodrock doesnt want to ship it overseas (which is understandable), so you should go for it! Some one here should. Its a great price for an sl in damn good condition!


----------



## slash38

Wow Neylus- Sucks man. Dont feel bad because when i got my head i waited like a week for the head. Then when i got it, it needed to go into repair. And i understand you sold your cabinet. So your stuck with an MG..

But Once you repair the Jubilee forget about it....


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> Ooh,  that makes more sense. I was wondering "you have an 800 and your not playing it?!" But man that really sucks more. Now you have an 800 sitting there that you cant play and a Jubilee you are waiting for  Its ok, itll all be worth it when you get the cab and the Jubilee



It will totally be worth the wait. These amps are great. But one mistake i made was no getting the V30's.


----------



## slash38

And how much is bloodrock selling that Jubilee for?


----------



## slash38

Well i have seen his post, he wants 1500 for it. That's a great deal. Someone better take it.


----------



## rjtm

1500 head only with only 2 tolex scratches. Thats a great deal:

http://www.marshallforum.com/member-classifieds/37734-fs-2555sl-slash-sig-jubilee.html

Longhair, I think this one's yours. Go for it!

(Buy it! Buy it!)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> yeah, you should go for that. I saw it and I was gonna put it up here, but treetrunk was going for it so I didnt want to ruin it for him. Apparently Bloodrock doesnt want to ship it overseas (which is understandable), so you should go for it! Some one here should. Its a great price for an sl in damn good condition!



I agree. But I spent a lot of cash on 3 guitars in 30 days. If it werent for that I may have bought it by now.


----------



## rjtm

True... Well tell us what you decide in the end, and if you ever end up looking for a Jubilee, tell us. We can help you out


----------



## treetrunk

please be kind enough to tell me if you come across one up for sale and shipping overseas....there's a pal of mine how's very keen to get one of these
I feel he'd better wait it out tho, cause the new amps being released will generate more interest and people might just sell their AFDs and YJMs and SilverJubilees and whatnot to go for the gold


----------



## rjtm

Tell your friend to continuously check ebay and this website

Marshall JCM Slash 2555 Jubilee Signature Limited Edition Amplifier

This is all about Jubilees, and all Jubilee sales come up on here. Also, keep checking the classifieds section here and post an ad on the MLP forum (only because its bigger so you might get a hit there) and other forums too


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> Tell your friend to continuously check ebay and this website
> 
> Marshall JCM Slash 2555 Jubilee Signature Limited Edition Amplifier
> 
> This is all about Jubilees, and all Jubilee sales come up on here. Also, keep checking the classifieds section here and post an ad on the MLP forum (only because its bigger so you might get a hit there) and other forums too



That jubilee website is awesome. That's how i learned about them and also by coming here. On ebay i think there's 2 up for sale.


----------



## slash38

longfxukxnhair- that jub for 1500 is yours man. That's a sweet deal and that is what i paid for mine.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> longfxukxnhair- that jub for 1500 is yours man. That's a sweet deal and that is what i paid for mine.



thanks Slash. Considering it


----------



## slash38

^Np man. If you do get it, let us know.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> ^Np man. If you do get it, let us know.



will do.

If you like Slash LP's look in my guitars photo album. I have 3 but have pics of only 2 in there.


----------



## slash38

ok.\m/.


----------



## slash38

Oh wow you have some cool stuff. Im liking that goldtop, one of my favorite's......wanna sell it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> Oh wow you have some cool stuff. Im liking that goldtop, one of my favorite's......wanna sell it



Lol. No. My girlfriend bought me that for my birthday


----------



## slash38

I was just kidding, trust me i wouldn't sell it either haha. Maybe you can get your gf to buy you the head.


----------



## RickyLee

Snakeface said:


> here's the video : Marshall Jubilee 2550 with Vintage 30s - YouTube
> 
> In the video, it sounds brighter because of the placement of the Ipad but it sounds soo warm and smooth in reality. It might sound a little bit thin due to the ceramic pickups I got now in my Les Paul but I'll change them soon.



Good Clip! You captured the Vibe of the Jubilee in Spades.


I found this clip I made from well over a year ago of my '89 2550. I was trying to make some comparable soundclips of MANY of my amps using this little camcorder the Gal got me. This is just the extracted audio. Nothing to brag about to say the least. The Clean channel of the Jube sounds good on this mic here. But when I kick on the the Lead channel, the mic gets quite saturated - mostly in the first seconds of the Lead channel section.

But for anyone that is still searching out Jubilee clips, you can hear the sweet harmonic undertones that swell into feedback in my clip. And you can hear how the Jubilee preamp circuit holds itself together with full chord clarity, like so few amps can, when you push it hard. I am remembering I had the Gain set at 7 here. Amp cranked to normal band level sound pressure levels. And no boost or Dirt pedals. Just a bit of Wah at the end. I have to say that the Clean channel is very useful for me.




Here's a clip of some uninspired improv . . .



SoundClick artist: Ricky Lee - page with MP3 music downloads







EDIT: I should have mentioned that I was running this into my 4X12 straight cab that has a mix of two G12-65's, one V30 and one Classic Lead (same as G12-80). All the guys that run a Jubilee half or full stack know the Tonal Bliss I was experiencing in that loud room.


----------



## RickyLee

longfxukxnhair said:


> BloodRock is selling a Slash Jub that has me tempted.



I know that I sure would like for you to by that Jube SL. Not to spend your money, but because you have the 6100 that I have been GAS'ing for. Then you can tell us how they compare.

I am most curious with the 6100 Clean channel. Can it do this somewhat semi-clean Stevie Ray type vibe I am getting from my '89 2550 clip? Mostly with the clean clarity of the open strings ringing out underneath the chorded strings?

'89 2550 Clip


----------



## Snakeface

ok, this is kinda off topic but I've noticed that some of you guys use Alnico 2 pros in your Les Pauls and I want to change the ceramic pickups I got right now in my Les Paul but I"m looking for some warm pickups, not bright....are the Alnico 2 pro's or the slash version warm and not too bright or thin sounding ? thx


----------



## longfxukxnhair

RickyLee said:


> I know that I sure would like for you to by that Jube SL. Not to spend your money, but because you have the 6100 that I have been GAS'ing for. Then you can tell us how they compare.
> 
> I am most curious with the 6100 Clean channel. Can it do this somewhat semi-clean Stevie Ray type vibe I am getting from my '89 2550 clip? Mostly with the clean clarity of the open strings ringing out underneath the chorded strings?
> 
> '89 2550 Clip



I have never tried to go for that tone/feel. But I was fucking around with the clean and a single coil the other day. The clarity is there. I feel your tone was a lil darker which I am sure is the results of using a lil darker amp like the Jub. Where mine was a lil brighter. But I like a brighter amp and have my setting set to this.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Snakeface said:


> ok, this is kinda off topic but I've noticed that some of you guys use Alnico 2 pros in your Les Pauls and I want to change the ceramic pickups I got right now in my Les Paul but I"m looking for some warm pickups, not bright....are the Alnico 2 pro's or the slash version warm and not too bright or thin sounding ? thx



I think they are very warm sounding.


----------



## Madaxeman

Snakeface said:


> ok, this is kinda off topic but I've noticed that some of you guys use Alnico 2 pros in your Les Pauls and I want to change the ceramic pickups I got right now in my Les Paul but I"m looking for some warm pickups, not bright....are the Alnico 2 pro's or the slash version warm and not too bright or thin sounding ? thx



Yes, they are much less bright than ceramic picups. I had a set of pro 2's, they were thick and well balanced with a slight mid-range lean. 
Preferred the Gibson '57 classics with my guitar in the end. 

I once had a set of 500T 498R Ceramic humbuckers in my les paul, even through my Jubilee they sounded really harsh. I swapped 'em for alnico magnet buckers and never looked back- the improvement in tone was night and day.


----------



## rjtm

Well other pickups that would work well with the Jubilee are the classic 57's and seymour duncan 59's. There are also bareknuckle pickups for more money but seem like they are awesome. There are also MHD pickups that would sound good


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Well other pickups that would work well with the Jubilee are the classic 57's and seymour duncan 59's. There are also bareknuckle pickups for more money but seem like they are awesome. There are also MHD pickups that would sound good



I think some Motor City's would sound great too. I cant wait to get my hands on a set of those.


----------



## rjtm

Madaxeman said:


> Yes, they are much less bright than ceramic picups. I had a set of pro 2's, they were thick and well balanced with a slight mid-range lean.
> Preferred the Gibson '57 classics with my guitar in the end.
> 
> I once had a set of 500T 498R Ceramic humbuckers in my les paul, even through my Jubilee they sounded really harsh. I swapped 'em for alnico magnet buckers and never looked back- the improvement in tone was night and day.



Man that sucks... I'm about to get a guitar with 500t and a 498r. Do you think anyone would trade me for a SD pickup or a classic 57 and maybe a little cash?


----------



## gotzz

Slash was good when he was in guns n roses, also the chemistry in guns n roses made him so good back then. he was great then I must admit but now hes an average player, that's just my opinion. 
now, is there anyone on this forum that plays jubilee with his strat?


----------



## slash38

I have the Slash Alnico 2's. And those are hot pickups. What type of sound are you really looking for?


----------



## rjtm

Well theyre not THAT hot. Compared to stock epiphone pickups, yes, but theyre more like vintage hot, which is pretty cool. I personally would go for a vintage hot pickup, especially a creamy one, to go with the Jubilee's creaminess, and to give your 6100 the vintage sound with some nice hotness for hard rock/metal.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> I know that I sure would like for you to by that Jube SL. Not to spend your money, but because you have the 6100 that I have been GAS'ing for. Then you can tell us how they compare.
> 
> I am most curious with the 6100 Clean channel. Can it do this somewhat semi-clean Stevie Ray type vibe I am getting from my '89 2550 clip? Mostly with the clean clarity of the open strings ringing out underneath the chorded strings?
> 
> '89 2550 Clip



Nice clip! Thats a much different tone than I have on mine, and its a great tone for metal. I usually have more treble and a little less bass though.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Well theyre not THAT hot. Compared to stock epiphone pickups, yes, but theyre more like vintage hot, which is pretty cool. I personally would go for a vintage hot pickup, especially a creamy one, to go with the Jubilee's creaminess, and to give your 6100 the vintage sound with some nice hotness for hard rock/metal.



was this a reply to my post?


----------



## TwinACStacks

Go ahead. Buy a Slash.



I will ride you unmercifully....

 TWIN


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> Nice clip! Thats a much different tone than I have on mine, and its a great tone for metal. I usually have more treble and a little less bass though.



Thanks. That mic distorting was giving the impression of too much bass. I run my Bass at about 5 to 6. Just a shame that this crappy recording is giving the impression that my 2550 is not very tight and focused on the bottom end when I go into that rhythm stuff on the Lead channel on the second half of the recording. But in person, it was quite the opposite to say the least. The Output Master was at about 6 - that spot where it just starts getting into pushing the poweramp section. Still had more available output/volume. And of course, when you get the Output Master up above 7, there's more saturation on tap. I run a very high output humbucker pickup in the bridge position. The Clean channel stuff was using the single coil pickups.

The Jubilee is a very fun amp to play.


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> was this a reply to my post?



Yeah sorry i forgot to quote you


----------



## rjtm

TwinACStacks said:


> Go ahead. Buy a Slash.
> 
> 
> 
> I will ride you unmercifully....
> 
> TWIN



 I didnt buy the Jubilee to sound like slash and I dont think longhair is buying it for that reason either


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> Thanks. That mic distorting was giving the impression of too much bass. I run my Bass at about 5 to 6. Just a shame that this crappy recording is giving the impression that my 2550 is not very tight and focused on the bottom end when I go into that rhythm stuff on the Lead channel on the second half of the recording. But in person, it was quite the opposite to say the least. The Output Master was at about 6 - that spot where it just starts getting into pushing the poweramp section. Still had more available output/volume. And of course, when you get the Output Master up above 7, there's more saturation on tap. I run a very high output humbucker pickup in the bridge position. The Clean channel stuff was using the single coil pickups.
> 
> The Jubilee is a very fun amp to play.



yeah it sucks. The reason I havent put any clips of my Jubilee is my shitty recording stuff and the echo-y room I play in. I totally want to share how great my Jubilee sounds, but sadly I cant


----------



## longfxukxnhair

TwinACStacks said:


> Go ahead. Buy a Slash.
> 
> 
> 
> I will ride you unmercifully....
> 
> TWIN



Like you havent been for the last 2 yrs?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Yeah sorry i forgot to quote you



This is what I want.

http://motorcitypickups.com/products/afwayu.htm

Not concerned with vintage tone. I can get tons of that with other p'ups I have. I want mean and fucking nasty without using active p'ups


----------



## rjtm

So like metal pickups? Because if you are buying the Jubilee, I know that high output pickups would push it and make it sound like a fucking monster


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> So like metal pickups? Because if you are buying the Jubilee, I know that high output pickups would push it and make it sound like a fucking monster



I forgot to post the link to the p'ups that I want. I corrected that.

I want a nice metal tone that cleans up well. With a nice mid to it


----------



## rjtm

I'm not an expert at pickups at all, but from what I've heard, these could be some good choices for you:

Bare Knuckle Pickups, UK - Hand Wound Guitar and Bass Pickups - I think this is the best one for you: lots of mids, high output, versatile, nice cleans. Will make your Jubilee scream

Bare Knuckle Pickups, UK - Hand Wound Guitar and Bass Pickups - I think this is a great one for you. Lots of mids, kind of hot (maybe not as hot as you want), and cleans up well

Bare Knuckle Pickups, UK - Hand Wound Guitar and Bass Pickups - I think these are by far the coolest pickups for hair metal...

By the way, for all bareknuckle pickups, they have sound clips (on the selections on the right), which are really good ones and are a great way to see the sound of the pickup.

There are also these:

MHD pickups - you can ask captcoolaid and he can find one for you. They have great reviews, but I never heard them do anything but very heavy metal so I couldnt tell you much about them

Alnico II Pro APH-1 AND TBAPH-1 - Seymour Duncan Vintage Output - I dont think they are hot enough for you, but since you were considering them, I put them on here

Custom 5 SH-14 and TB-14 - Seymour Duncan Medium Output - and all of the other custom series. Nice, hot pickups

Duncan Distortion™ SH-6 and TB-6 - Seymour Duncan High Output - duncan distortions

rjtm


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I have a set from Capt. Im waiting on the bridge p'up to get here


----------



## rjtm

Which one did you order?

And if you ordered one from MHD, you should go for bareknuckles. I want a set so badly its insane.

And I NEED new pickups. The shitty epiphone ones make my Jubilee sound muddy and crappy. Its really a shame...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Which one did you order?
> 
> And if you ordered one from MHD, you should go for bareknuckles. I want a set so badly its insane.



I ordered the Asylums


----------



## RickyLee

gotzz said:


> Slash was good when he was in guns n roses, also the chemistry in guns n roses made him so good back then. he was great then I must admit but now hes an average player, that's just my opinion.
> now, is there anyone on this forum that plays jubilee with his strat?



My main guitar is a Strat with a bridge humbucker. I have a 3 way switch that will allow me to run that bridge humbucker in either North single coil only or South single coil only as well. You can throw anything at a Jubilee and it will Shine On.

I am not using any of the big name PUP's like the rest of you. I would like to eventually experiment again on PUP's some day though. I am just using a Carvin M22SD in my bridge position. I have compared this PUP against a few big namer models, and just stayed with it for many years now.


----------



## slash38

Slash Alnico's arent that hot, but they have that kick for sure. You can play metal, blues, and whatever you want. But Whoever on here is going to buy the Jubilee go for it.


----------



## rjtm

Well if you want to chase slash's tone then its good, but if your not just go for another pickup. Alnicos and a Jubilee will automatically make everyone think you are chasing slash's tone. Some are, but I'm not and neither are longhair or rickylee so if you guys are getting new pickups, tell me how you like them, and if you can, put different clips up with the Jubilee so we can compare


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Well if you want to chase slash's tone then its good, but if your not just go for another pickup. Alnicos and a Jubilee will automatically make everyone think you are chasing slash's tone. Some are, but I'm not and neither are longhair or rickylee so if you guys are getting new pickups, tell me how you like them, and if you can, put different clips up with the Jubilee so we can compare



If you want the Slash tone just drop all the bass out. If you want bass then you are looking for your own tone. 
I love his guitar work but I really cant stand his tone.


----------



## slash38

longfxukxnhair said:


> If you want the Slash tone just drop all the bass out. If you want bass then you are looking for your own tone.
> I love his guitar work but I really cant stand his tone.



Why not? In my opinion Slash has one of the best "tones". Everyone has the same rock, clean, etc. But Slash has a sound that you can only get from a certain amp and guitar.


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> Well if you want to chase slash's tone then its good, but if your not just go for another pickup. Alnicos and a Jubilee will automatically make everyone think you are chasing slash's tone. Some are, but I'm not and neither are longhair or rickylee so if you guys are getting new pickups, tell me how you like them, and if you can, put different clips up with the Jubilee so we can compare



My goal is to make my basic studio happen within a few months after recovering from this back injury. Seems like something keeps getting in my way these last few years, from family having to move back in with us or a financial obstacle or whatever.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> Why not? In my opinion Slash has one of the best "tones". Everyone has the same rock, clean, etc. But Slash has a sound that you can only get from a certain amp and guitar.



I just find his tone thin, brittle and lacking in body. Tone that inspires me and that I absolutely love is Scorpions. Love At First Sting had killer crunch. But thats just my taste in tone.


----------



## RickyLee

longfxukxnhair said:


> I just find his tone thin, brittle and lacking in body. Tone that inspires me and that I absolutely love is Scorpions. Love At First Sting had killer crunch. But thats just my taste in tone.



One of my all time favorite tones as well. The intro to "Rock You Like..." where you can feel the rhythm guitar breathe after the striking of each chord. And on the solo, you can feel Mathias amp breathe as well after a few of the middle sections of the solo riffing. My old Carvin Quad-X preamp high gain channel 4 had that high gain breathing/pumping effect as well. That was my gigging rig for 10 years before I came back to Marshall.



The Blackout album is on my list as well.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

RickyLee said:


> One of my all time favorite tones as well. The intro to "Rock You Like..." where you can feel the rhythm guitar breathe after the striking of each chord. And on the solo, you can feel Mathias amp breathe as well after a few of the middle sections of the solo riffing. My old Carvin Quad-X preamp high gain channel 4 had that high gain breathing/pumping effect as well. That was my gigging rig for 10 years before I came back to Marshall.
> 
> 
> 
> The Blackout album is on my list as well.



That tone is awesome. Your description of it is spot on! Just listening to Bad Boy running wild and the way the amps respond to their play is just amazing.


----------



## slash38

longfxukxnhair said:


> I just find his tone thin, brittle and lacking in body. Tone that inspires me and that I absolutely love is Scorpions. Love At First Sting had killer crunch. But thats just my taste in tone.



I got you. And scorpions Rock you like a hurricane is a great song....at least for it's time. There great to. And we all don't have to like Slash, I mean he's my hero and i love his tone... and his wife


----------



## Snakeface

I'm not chasing his tone but I want a warm sounding pickup and the Alnico Pro 2s are in that category...I kinda dig the Gibson ceramic pickups if I lower the volume on the guitar to 5-6 and they are not that bad.....how would you compare the SD Alnico II's with the Dimarzio 36th PAF's ( got a set in my SG ) ? or even the regular SD Alnico II's to the Slash signature ? which one is warmer sounding with good clarity ?


----------



## slash38

Snakeface said:


> I'm not chasing his tone but I want a warm sounding pickup and the Alnico Pro 2s are in that category...I kinda dig the Gibson ceramic pickups if I lower the volume on the guitar to 5-6 and they are not that bad.....how would you compare the SD Alnico II's with the Dimarzio 36th PAF's ( got a set in my SG ) ? or even the regular SD Alnico II's to the Slash signature ? which one is warmer sounding with good clarity ?



The regular SD Alnico pickups would be warmer then the Slash SD Alnico's. I've never tried the gibson pickups.


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> If you want the Slash tone just drop all the bass out. If you want bass then you are looking for your own tone.
> I love his guitar work but I really cant stand his tone.





slash38 said:


> Why not? In my opinion Slash has one of the best "tones". Everyone has the same rock, clean, etc. But Slash has a sound that you can only get from a certain amp and guitar.





longfxukxnhair said:


> I just find his tone thin, brittle and lacking in body. Tone that inspires me and that I absolutely love is Scorpions. Love At First Sting had killer crunch. But thats just my taste in tone.





slash38 said:


> I got you. And scorpions Rock you like a hurricane is a great song....at least for it's time. There great to. And we all don't have to like Slash, I mean he's my hero and i love his tone... and his wife





Snakeface said:


> I'm not chasing his tone but I want a warm sounding pickup and the Alnico Pro 2s are in that category...I kinda dig the Gibson ceramic pickups if I lower the volume on the guitar to 5-6 and they are not that bad.....how would you compare the SD Alnico II's with the Dimarzio 36th PAF's ( got a set in my SG ) ? or even the regular SD Alnico II's to the Slash signature ? which one is warmer sounding with good clarity ?



Ricky Lee, Slash 38, and Longhair:

Yeah, either way, if you like slash's tone or not, if you sue alnico II pros and a silver Jubilee, everyone will automatically think you are just trying to chase his tone, so if you dont want it, I wouldnt recommend it  I also love the tone on Rock you Like a Hurricane, the opening chords are just so powerful and the solo sound so awesome with that tone.

I personally like slash's tone a lot, except maybe a little less treble and a little more aggressiveness, but I am certainly not chasing his tone and I did not buy the Jubilee just for his tone. I'm chasing my tone instead, and trying to get the tone that I want, but the reason I didn't want to get alnicos is because everyone would automatically think I am chasing slash's tone. Theres nothing wrong with doing that, but I personally think you should try to get your own tone, but buy gear that can get your and other people's tone.

Snakeface, I have never tried the Dimarzio 36th anniversary pickups, but you should also check out the pickups that I suggested to longhair. Some of those might suit you very well. Here are some of the suggestions:

Bareknuckle Black Dog
Bareknuckle VH II
Bareknucle Holy Driver
Bareknuckle the Mule
Bareknuckle Riff Raff

Go on the website ^ and they have really good quality sound clips

Gibson 57 Classics
Gibson Burstbucker pro

MHD pickups (Rayne can suggest you a pickup)

Seymour Duncan 59's
Seymour Duncan Custom 5 (a "59 on steroids")
Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates

Dimarzio Tone Zone (I've heard this one from Marty a lot, who loves them)
Dimarzio Air Norton (Marty loves this too...)


----------



## rjtm

By the way, those are all based on what I have heard (sound clips, in person, and heard about them from other people), but they seem in the ball park for what you want


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> My goal is to make my basic studio happen within a few months after recovering from this back injury. Seems like something keeps getting in my way these last few years, from family having to move back in with us or a financial obstacle or whatever.



Alright man that is gonna be awesome if it happens  Thats kind of what I'm trying to do: make a studio out of the formal dining room in my house that's never used. it is going well so far, the only thing is that I need recording equippment and sound proofing, which I know all about now thanks to help on this forum.  I just have to make it happen and find the space, but good luck on yours and hopefully Ill get mine up and running soon


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Ricky Lee, Slash 38, and Longhair:
> 
> Yeah, either way, if you like slash's tone or not, if you sue alnico II pros and a silver Jubilee, everyone will automatically think you are just trying to chase his tone, so if you dont want it, I wouldnt recommend it  I also love the tone on Rock you Like a Hurricane, the opening chords are just so powerful and the solo sound so awesome with that tone.
> 
> I personally like slash's tone a lot, except maybe a little less treble and a little more aggressiveness, but I am certainly not chasing his tone and I did not buy the Jubilee just for his tone. I'm chasing my tone instead, and trying to get the tone that I want, but the reason I didn't want to get alnicos is because everyone would automatically think I am chasing slash's tone. Theres nothing wrong with doing that, but I personally think you should try to get your own tone, but buy gear that can get your and other people's tone.
> 
> Snakeface, I have never tried the Dimarzio 36th anniversary pickups, but you should also check out the pickups that I suggested to longhair. Some of those might suit you very well. Here are some of the suggestions:
> 
> Bareknuckle Black Dog
> Bareknuckle VH II
> Bareknucle Holy Driver
> Bareknuckle the Mule
> Bareknuckle Riff Raff
> 
> Go on the website ^ and they have really good quality sound clips
> 
> Gibson 57 Classics
> Gibson Burstbucker pro
> 
> MHD pickups (Rayne can suggest you a pickup)
> 
> Seymour Duncan 59's
> Seymour Duncan Custom 5 (a "59 on steroids")
> Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates
> 
> Dimarzio Tone Zone (I've heard this one from Marty a lot, who loves them)
> Dimarzio Air Norton (Marty loves this too...)



Someone has been busy.  Good job RJTM


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> Someone has been busy.  Good job RJTM



 Yeah it took me like ten minutes. Thanks, and I hope it was worth it


----------



## longfxukxnhair

those BK p'ups are expensive


----------



## rjtm

yeah they are really expensive, but they are all hand made in the UK, and they sound great, and are really popular (I've heard a lot of good things about them)

There are also the Gibson 500t's. They are gibson's hottest ceramic p'up, but have mixed reviews. Some say they sound harsh, but others say they are great. My theory is that it might raised too close to the strings, and that could cause the harshness. You should try them first, though, to make sure you like them. I think if the BK pickups are more money than you were looking to spend, check out the duncans and the 500t. Ill be getting them in my guitar, so if you want to trade for them, I'll be willing to (theyre too hot for me- I've tried them before), but I still think the bareknuckles are better for you.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I have some 500's and I have the Duncan Blackout and Dist Mayhem


----------



## slash38

My tone is strictly a LP and a Marshall Jubilee with a boost pedal when needed for solo's etc. And a SRV2000 that works and not like mine where it cuts out.


----------



## Snakeface

I got the 500T in my Les Paul and it sounds ok when you lower the volume on the guitar but I want a warmer sound...if you like the Alnico II's, you should get them RJTM...don't care what people think...do what you want in life...and every guitar player has its unique style of playing and sound regardless of the gear used...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Snakeface said:


> I got the 500T in my Les Paul and it sounds ok when you lower the volume on the guitar but I want a warmer sound...if you like the Alnico II's, you should get them RJTM...don't care what people think...do what you want in life...and every guitar player has its unique style of playing and sound regardless of the gear used...



Exactly!!!
Regardless of how I feel about the Slash tone, he is who inspired me 8.5 yrs ago to pick up guitar (at the age of 35). November Rain! C'mon, it takes balls to have 2 solos in one song. And they are played very well and perfect for the song.


----------



## racersteen68

love my jubilee. my core sound.
not that common either, so all good.


----------



## Snakeface




----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> I have some 500's and I have the Duncan Blackout and Dist Mayhem



How do you like the 500t for 80's hard rock?


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface;550983... said:


> if you like the Alnico II's, you should get them RJTM...don't care what people think...do what you want in life...and every guitar player has its unique style of playing and sound regardless of the gear used...





longfxukxnhair said:


> Exactly!!!
> Regardless of how I feel about the Slash tone, he is who inspired me 8.5 yrs ago to pick up guitar (at the age of 35). November Rain! C'mon, it takes balls to have 2 solos in one song. And they are played very well and perfect for the song.



Thats a good point, I guess I shouldnt worry too much about what people think. Its just that I'm relatively young (compared to you guys) and my band has the chance to play big stuff and will soon have the chance open for bigger bands, and we currently have material (outstanding material) to make a possible record, but I just dont want anyone thinking I'm a slash copy  But anyways, thanks for the advice. I think I'll go with bareknuckle or MHD for pickups anyways because I like them a lot (or what I hear about them)

And Slash's tone inspired me too to play the guitar, and I do like his tone a lot also


----------



## rjtm

racersteen68 said:


> love my jubilee. my core sound.
> not that common either, so all good.



That looks nice! Which tubes do you have in there and which are your favorite?


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


>



 Im drooling right now...


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> How do you like the 500t for 80's hard rock?



Well,


















I am replacing them with the Asylums.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Thats a good point, I guess I shouldnt worry too much about what people think. Its just that I'm relatively young (compared to you guys) and my band has the chance to play big stuff and will soon have the chance open for bigger bands, and we currently have material (outstanding material) to make a possible record, but I just dont want anyone thinking I'm a slash copy  But anyways, thanks for the advice. I think I'll go with bareknuckle or MHD for pickups anyways because I like them a lot (or what I hear about them)
> 
> And Slash's tone inspired me too to play the guitar, and I do like his tone a lot also



As you evolve as a player you will find your own tone. It is not uncommon to start from another players tone/style. Tone is like a finger print. Most of us can tell the player just from a few chords/notes.


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> Well,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am replacing them with the Asylums.



Oh, so I take it you dont like them?


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> As you evolve as a player you will find your own tone. It is not uncommon to start from another players tone/style. Tone is like a finger print. Most of us can tell the player just from a few chords/notes.



Good point.


----------



## racersteen68

rjtm said:


> That looks nice! Which tubes do you have in there and which are your favorite?


 JJ TESLA all of them.

did have Mesa ones, i cannot hear any difference!


----------



## RickyLee

My Carvin M22SD has the Alnico 5 magnets. This pickup has output that is real close to the active EMG 81 pickups (read this on the web from someone that compared them).

So is there a noticeable tonal difference between the various Alnico types (2, 5 ect.)?

I have directly compared my M22SD to a few DiMarzios: Tone Zone, Evolution and Super Distortion. The M22SD has much more punch than these and more importantly - more CLARITY and NOTE DEFINITION!

Regarding the 500T's, the guy that came to my house and gave me his DSL100 for my TSL122 had his 500T equipped guitar and that pickup sounded absolutely phenomenal through that cranked TSL122.


----------



## jnelson.gf

New here, but just bought two of the best amps ever.... Wednesday I got a '96 slash 2555, and this guy also had a 25/50 silver full size stack that I went back and bought friday. Have many other marshalls dsl, 4100, even a mesa boogie, these are both tone monsters, I am finally happy with my sound!~~11!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjtm

racersteen68 said:


> JJ TESLA all of them.
> 
> did have Mesa ones, i cannot hear any difference!



How about Winged C's? Have you tried them? And if you have, how do they compare with JJ's?


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> My Carvin M22SD has the Alnico 5 magnets. This pickup has output that is real close to the active EMG 81 pickups (read this on the web from someone that compared them).
> 
> So is there a noticeable tonal difference between the various Alnico types (2, 5 ect.)?
> 
> I have directly compared my M22SD to a few DiMarzios: Tone Zone, Evolution and Super Distortion. The M22SD has much more punch than these and more importantly - more CLARITY and NOTE DEFINITION!
> 
> Regarding the 500T's, the guy that came to my house and gave me his DSL100 for my TSL122 had his 500T equipped guitar and that pickup sounded absolutely phenomenal through that cranked TSL122.



I know they do make quite a difference. Seymour duncan even has different models for the custom pickups because they have different magnets (SD Custom, SD Custom 5, SD Custom Custom, etc.) I guess I'll try those 500t's thoroughly through my rig before trading them. Thanks


----------



## rjtm

jnelson.gf said:


> New here, but just bought two of the best amps ever.... Wednesday I got a '96 slash 2555, and this guy also had a 25/50 silver full size stack that I went back and bought friday. Have many other marshalls dsl, 4100, even a mesa boogie, these are both tone monsters, I am finally happy with my sound!~~11!!!!!!!!!!



Congrats! You just bought two of the holy grails of Hard Rock Marshall Tone!


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> I know they do make quite a difference. Seymour duncan even has different models for the custom pickups because they have different magnets (SD Custom, SD Custom 5, SD Custom Custom, etc.) I guess I'll try those 500t's thoroughly through my rig before trading them. Thanks



While I was letting that guy crank my TSL122 with his 500T equipped guitar, I started getting that sellers remorse feeling. I purchase gear, never trade in/sell. And also I might have never cranked that TSL122 that loud actually. And the other funny thing was, the TSL122 had two newer model G12T-75's in it. Those speakers were installed buy the guy that owned the amp before me. Might just be a magical combination for Heavy Rock and Metal. That guy was into Metal.

After that experience, I figured I would pick up one of those 500T PUPs to experiment with. Have not acquired that pickup yet. But I did get a brand new condition DSL100 and $100 cash in return for the TSL122.

And still have my TSL100 head of course . . .


----------



## rjtm

Well Ill try the 500t and experiment with it thoroughly, and I'll tell you how I like it when I receive my guitar. If its too hot for me, I'll be willing for a trade or a sale


----------



## jnelson.gf

rjtm said:


> Congrats! You just bought two of the holy grails of Hard Rock Marshall Tone!


 I know, I just saw this but the slash has winged c's what does that mean? I got a slash head, a jubilee silver head an angled cab with vintage 30's (silver) and a straight cab vintage30'S (silver) All this 25$4500. full size cabs 25/50 silver, all i need is an a/b switch and I will tear some s#@t up!


----------



## rjtm

jnelson.gf said:


> I know, I just saw this but the slash has winged c's what does that mean? I got a slash head, a jubilee silver head an angled cab with vintage 30's (silver) and a straight cab vintage30'S (silver) All this 25$4500. full size cabs 25/50 silver, all i need is an a/b switch and I will tear some s#@t up!



Nice! That would be awesome! 

Two Jubilees is better than one!!


----------



## rjtm

jnelson.gf said:


> ...All this 25$4500. full size cabs 25/50 silver...s#@t up!



How much did you pay?


----------



## jnelson.gf

$4500


----------



## rjtm

For both or just for each?


----------



## rjtm

Longhair make sure you jump on that deal, its gonna go soon!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

The time may not be right


----------



## RickyLee

@longfxukxnhair: You could always get a Ceriatone 2555 or 2550 and save some major $$. My Ceriatone 2555 is pure goodness and I have AB'ed it to my '89 2550. Plus, you would then have a turret board innards for easy tweaks and repairs with no worries on damage to those old Marshall PCB's when putting a solder iron on those fragile solder pads.


----------



## Snakeface

Im starting to dig the ceramic pups some more after 3 hours of jamming...I think this video describes them well 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b2T9GpMMpI&feature=plcp&context=C309b7d4UDOEgsToPDskKuayGjFQv1CZrs-VM_ddvK"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b2T9GpMMpI&feature=plcp&context=C309b7d4UDOEgsToPDskKuayGjFQv1CZrs-VM_ddvK[/ame]


----------



## treetrunk

Snakeface said:


> Im starting to dig the ceramic pups some more after 3 hours of jamming...I think this video describes them well
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5b2T9GpMMpI&feature=plcp&context=C309b7d4UDOEgsToPDskKuayGjFQv1CZrs-VM_ddvK



1. Nice playing 
2. Nice room
3. Nice T shirt


----------



## longfxukxnhair

RickyLee said:


> @longfxukxnhair: You could always get a Ceriatone 2555 or 2550 and save some major $$. My Ceriatone 2555 is pure goodness and I have AB'ed it to my '89 2550. Plus, you would then have a turret board innards for easy tweaks and repairs with no worries on damage to those old Marshall PCB's when putting a solder iron on those fragile solder pads.



I have thought about that. I think I would want the real thing. What is stopping me at this point is the $2800 I spent in the month of Dec on guitars.


----------



## mickeydg5

Snakeface, cannot see it.
Your video has been blocked on copyright grounds.
????? oh, oh
You need to come up with clever titles. I wonder if they can do audio match searches looking for note to note copying???


----------



## rjtm

I can't view it either


----------



## rjtm

By the way, guys, I'm going to PM adwex and ask if he can change the name of this thread to "The Marshall Silver Jubilee Thread" so it doesnt get confused with the Golden Jubilee thread  What do you guys think?


----------



## Si.

works for me..


----------



## Neylus

Marshall 2555SL for Neylus = Maybe on tuesday!!
Marshall 1960AV Cab = Maybe on tuesday!!


----------



## Neylus

Sorry double post !!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Neylus said:


> Marshall 2555SL for Neylus = Maybe on tuesday!!
> Marshall 1960AV Cab = Maybe on tuesday!!



gotta post pics or you bought a crate


----------



## slash38

Neylus said:


> Marshall 2555SL for Neylus = Maybe on tuesday!!
> Marshall 1960AV Cab = Maybe on tuesday!!



Post PICS and CLIPS. And good luck to you brother.


----------



## jnelson.gf

rjtm said:


> For both or just for each?


 for both, two silver 4x12 with vintage 30's, a 25/50 silver head, and a slash head '96, did i pay too much?


----------



## rjtm

jnelson.gf said:


> for both, two silver 4x12 with vintage 30's, a 25/50 silver head, and a slash head '96, did i pay too much?



If you paid 4500 total for both the 2550, 2555sl, and the cabs together and theyre all in good condition, thats a good price!


----------



## Snakeface

mickeydg5 said:


> Snakeface, cannot see it.
> Your video has been blocked on copyright grounds.
> ????? oh, oh
> You need to come up with clever titles. I wonder if they can do audio match searches looking for note to note copying???



I can view it, I don't know what the problem is....I didn't make that video and it's not me in it but the guy is using a Gibson Les Paul Classic with 500T and 496R pups through a JCM800....very good video that represents the tone of ceramic pickups.

here's another one : 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd8ze1qKbfE&feature=plcp&context=C30d92ccUDOEgsToPDskK2SNMdOQ4QHIEc03UUerhP"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gd8ze1qKbfE&feature=plcp&context=C30d92ccUDOEgsToPDskK2SNMdOQ4QHIEc03UUerhP[/ame]


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> I can view it, I don't know what the problem is....I didn't make that video and it's not me in it but the guy is using a Gibson Les Paul Classic with 500T and 496R pups through a JCM800....very good video that represents the tone of ceramic pickups.
> 
> here's another one :
> 
> Don't Cry Solo Cover - Guns N' Roses [HD] - YouTube



Holy shit that sounds really nice. That makes me really want my Gibson Flying V with those pickups!  Is that right into the JCM 800 or is there a pedal boosting it? Because if its a dry signal, those are some damn hot pickups...


----------



## rjtm

If they're that hot, there will be way too much gain on my Jubilee  

I know I could turn the gain down, but I feel like it doesnt feel as "alive" with the gain under 5, and right now I have it at 6 1/2


----------



## Adwex

rjtm said:


> By the way, guys, I'm going to PM adwex and ask if he can change the name of this thread to "The Marshall Silver Jubilee Thread" so it doesnt get confused with the Golden Jubilee thread  What do you guys think?



Done.


----------



## rjtm

Oh shit I just saw his gear its a dry signal...


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> Done.



Thanks Adwex!


----------



## Snakeface

rjtm said:


> Holy shit that sounds really nice. That makes me really want my Gibson Flying V with those pickups!  Is that right into the JCM 800 or is there a pedal boosting it? Because if its a dry signal, those are some damn hot pickups...



They are really that HOT !!!...I have to lower the volume on my guitar to 5 and there's still enough gain to play zakk wylde licks...but they are thin ...prepare to lose some low end with those pups....even in the video, it sounds a bit thin


----------



## rjtm

Damn  Well I'll see when I get them. My guitar is sitting at Sam Ash but I dont have the time to get them! Its annoying me so much! Even though it might be flawed, at least I can see, because there is a chance that it is not! I can finally sound clear and nice through my Jubilee instead of sounding muddy with the crappy epiphone pickups! even if they're kind of thin, its still ok as long as they are clear, until I get new pickups.


----------



## slash38

Nice vid Snakeface. And why was the name changed. What was wrong with the one it had?


----------



## rjtm

His name is MRobstown. He does a bunch of GNR covers with a 496r/500t loaded LP through a JCM 800. You would like him


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> His name is MRobstown. He does a bunch of GNR covers with a 496r/500t loaded LP through a JCM 800. You would like him



Is he on youtube?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

RJ, can you post a full size pic of your Jub?


----------



## slash38

^agree with long hair. Show us you Jub, and if you can fit in a couple of guitar in the photo.


----------



## slash38

I lovin' my Jub now!!!!! seems like all this time it was my SRV running through my FX loop. And that makes my amp sound weird. But now i need a new reverb pedal/unit. Any suggestions.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Is he on youtube?



yeah look him up. hes alright, but his tone is awesome


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> RJ, can you post a full size pic of your Jub?





slash38 said:


> ^agree with long hair. Show us you Jub, and if you can fit in a couple of guitar in the photo.



Yeah sure. I was waiting to get my new guitar and then get a picture with it but if you guys want I can take a picture tomorrow when its bright and put it up.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Yeah sure. I was waiting to get my new guitar and then get a picture with it but if you guys want I can take a picture tomorrow when its bright and put it up.



We just want to make sure it isnt a Blue Voodoo painted silver.


----------



## rjtm

ok I'll post it tomorrow 

(Its a real silver Jubilee )










But its really a shame that it sounds so muddy because of the epiphone pickups... Thats why I cant wait to get my new guitar. New, clear pickups, and right when I get it, my Jubilee will sound 1000x times better, and reach its full potential


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> ok I'll post it tomorrow
> 
> (Its a real silver Jubilee )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But its really a shame that it sounds so muddy because of the epiphone pickups... Thats why I cant wait to get my new guitar. New, clear pickups, and right when I get it, my Jubilee will sound 1000x times better, and reach its full potential



gotta ditch those p'ups


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> gotta ditch those p'ups



Yeah man I know I really need to. I just am on a tight budget and need more necessary things like pedals, and more guitars. Pickups are next on my list though. If you know anyone who is selling good pickups for a decent price let me know


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Yeah man I know I really need to. I just am on a tight budget and need more necessary things like pedals, and more guitars. Pickups are next on my list though. If you know anyone who is selling good pickups for a decent price let me know



I have a 500T & 496R. If you are interested PM me with a offer.

Buying pedals before good p'ups isnt the best idea when it comes to getting your tone.


----------



## rjtm

Thats actually a weird coincidence because I'll be getting them in my new guitar. Thats good, because I can try them in the guitar and if I like them I can PM you an offer


----------



## slash38

This was the best thread ever created IMO. We talk about amps pickups and anything else we want to. But we should start seeing more pictures, because there are people on here with some kick ass stuff.


----------



## slash38

BTW rjtm- What other amp's do you have if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> This was the best thread ever created IMO. We talk about amps pickups and anything else we want to. But we should start seeing more pictures, because there are people on here with some kick ass stuff.



Yeah I love this thread too 

But yeah thats a good point. We should make it more colorful and interesting and see more pictures and sound clips, plus some good talk about Jubilees and other gear


----------



## longfxukxnhair

No Jub here







and this chick is hot


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> BTW rjtm- What other amp's do you have if you dont mind me asking.



Just this Jubilee. My first tube amp and my first marshall 

I had a DSL that I bought a little bit before but returned it on the last day after I found a great deal on my Jubilee, which I wanted. 

Its a whole funny story. I should put it up on here so all of you guys can see it


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> No Jub here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this chick is hot



 I like it! Adding some color to the thread, and some hot chicks too


----------



## rjtm

But you should get a Jubilee! It would add some color to that collection


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> But you should get a Jubilee! It would add some color to that collection



Im sure I will. I have one more slot in my voodoo amp selector. I have often thought that will be for a Jub


----------



## longfxukxnhair




----------



## longfxukxnhair




----------



## longfxukxnhair




----------



## slash38

rj is right. Getting a jubilee would add color to you rig. This is going to be my amp for a long time. BTW any suggestions for good reverb pedal. Or should i buy another SRV2000?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

fuck reverb


----------



## slash38

^


----------



## slash38

No i need a little reverb in there dude. Reverb is key.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> No i need a little reverb in there dude. Reverb is key.



Key to what?


----------



## slash38

TONE!!! Or at least mine.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I might use a lil reverb on a clean channel but thats it.


----------



## slash38

yea me 2, i need it more for clean but I need reverb.


----------



## slash38

But any suggestions?


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> But any suggestions?



I have none. I dont care for a reverb. So I have no real knowledge about them


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> rj is right. Getting a jubilee would add color to you rig. This is going to be my amp for a long time. BTW any suggestions for good reverb pedal. Or should i buy another SRV2000?



Get an MXR Carbon Copy. I know its not a reverb pedal, but I've tried it and at least on my Jubilee, if you put it up front between the guitar and the amp, it gives a reverby tone when its on, and plus has delay. You should check it out.


----------



## Sollazzon

I use this one (nano version)
EHX.com | Holy Grail - Reverb | Electro-Harmonix
and it works
I never use ''ferb'' but.. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U3YNW2a-llg&feature=BFa&list=PL7CFE6AF7A5A9B3A9&lf=player_embedded]Electro Harmonix Holy Grail vs NANO Holy Grail REVERB guitar effects pedal shootout - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rjtm

Ok guys I think I'm about to make the biggest post on this thread


----------



## rjtm

Here is my Jubilee:


























its a little banged up, but it was worth it 

So here is the story of my Jubilee:

I joined this forum a while ago to find out which marshall to get. I had reached an extraordinary level, especially compared to the gear I owned (a Roland Cube 20x...). So I started looking in to Marshalls, and I joined this forum. Of course, this great forum led me to two choices, the Marshall JCM 800, or the Marshall Silver Jubilee. My budget was 1500 dollars. After staying on the forum more and looking into Jubilees, I had everything planned out. Everyone I knew who played guitar knew I was on the lookout for a Jubilee, and kept their eye out for me. For two months, I sat and watched great deals go by on ebay and craigslist, and even my local GC, waiting until I saved up enough. After 4 months, I said screw it, I need an amp for gigging and I need an upgrade, and I went to GC. I bought a 1923 85th anniversary amp (basically a DSL with a fancy name and fancy cosmetics), and had it. It was great, but I wasnt satisfied (of course, it wasnt completely broken in, but it just wasnt the sound I wanted). I knew I wanted a Jubilee, but I wouldnt be able to get one (I wanted a silver half stack in good condition for a good price). On the second to last day of my 30 day return policy, my friend (and my rhythm guitarist) calls me up and tells me they have a great condition Jubilee at Sam Ash for only 2000 dollars for a half stack, and there was a line of people trying it out. That day I drove full speed to Sam Ash, picked it up, and bought it  On the last day of my return policy, I returned the DSL. It made a great story . Then I got my tubes changed, and everythingn replaced, and now its the amp I wanted, except better. Because of this awesome forum and experience with my amp, I have learned tons of new things about guitar and marshalls, especially the Jubilee from this thread.

Now I need new pickups to really make it reach its full potential 

But yeah, thats the story of my Jubilee


----------



## Sollazzon

congrats rjtm!
I'm happy for you!


----------



## Si.

Can we not fill this thread full of NSFW chicks please.. Let's keep it amp related can we


----------



## rjtm

Sollazzon said:


> congrats rjtm!
> I'm happy for you!



 Thanks!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Si. said:


> Can we not fill this thread full of NSFW chicks please.. Let's keep it amp related can we



and here is the downer in the crowd


----------



## Snakeface

awww....I'm glad there was a happy ending to your story RJTM...here's my jubilee story...I've always wanted a Jubilee amp since my first Marshall tube amp ( a JCM 900) and I was never satisfied with my tone before..sure, it was good but it was not the tone I was hearing in my head...I was watching youtube videos of silver jubilees countless times and was thinking " man, that's my tone there !!"....meanwhile, I traded my JCM900 DR for a Vintage Modern from a fat kid who played hardcore death metal...the amp was brand new with spare tubes...a really good deal !!!...the Vintage Modern was good but too bright for my taste and I found myself twisting the knobs more time than I was actually playing so I was back on craiglist and kijiji trying to find a Jubilee....

Until one day...when I saw an ad on kijiji for a black 2550 in perfect condition for 1800$..."holy shit...how can I come up with that kind of money ?"..there was no way I could raise that money in such a short time...so I proposed the guy a trade...my VM 2266 for his Jub 2550....the replay was " NO THANX "...disappointed I went back to listening to youtube videos and trying to EQ my Vintage Modern....after 2 weeks, I see the ad again for 1800$....I sent another msg...no reply this time....then I posted my own ad with the amp saying that I'm looking for a Jubilee in good condition.....after 2 days, the guy with the Jubilee agrees to trade his amp for my VM + some cash (around 600$)....I was broke at that time...no shizzle in the dizzle !!! so I told the guy that my amp is brand new and it is the best reviewed Marshall amp at this time...

Finally, he agreed and came to my place with the holygrail...he tried my amp first and he liked it...didn't bother to play it for a long time and he took it, leaving me with the Jubilee I have now...since then, I've never found a better sounding amp than the Jubilee and now our relationship is stronger than ever since it sounds so fkn badass with V30's ....that's my story....THE END !!!


----------



## Snakeface

this is the video that got me hooked to the Jubilee tone in the first place

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tU7DFYYbrio]Marshall Jubilee 2555 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> awww....I'm glad there was a happy ending to your story RJTM...here's my jubilee story...I've always wanted a Jubilee amp since my first Marshall tube amp ( a JCM 900) and I was never satisfied with my tone before..sure, it was good but it was not the tone I was hearing in my head...I was watching youtube videos of silver jubilees countless times and was thinking " man, that's my tone there !!"....meanwhile, I traded my JCM900 DR for a Vintage Modern from a fat kid who played hardcore death metal...the amp was brand new with spare tubes...a really good deal !!!...the Vintage Modern was good but too bright for my taste and I found myself twisting the knobs more time than I was actually playing so I was back on craiglist and kijiji trying to find a Jubilee....
> 
> Until one day...when I saw an ad on kijiji for a black 2550 in perfect condition for 1800$..."holy shit...how can I come up with that kind of money ?"..there was no way I could raise that money in such a short time...so I proposed the guy a trade...my VM 2266 for his Jub 2550....the replay was " NO THANX "...disappointed I went back to listening to youtube videos and trying to EQ my Vintage Modern....after 2 weeks, I see the ad again for 1800$....I sent another msg...no reply this time....then I posted my own ad with the amp saying that I'm looking for a Jubilee in good condition.....after 2 days, the guy with the Jubilee agrees to trade his amp for my VM + some cash (around 600$)....I was broke at that time...no shizzle in the dizzle !!! so I told the guy that my amp is brand new and it is the best reviewed Marshall amp at this time...
> 
> Finally, he agreed and came to my place with the holygrail...he tried my amp first and he liked it...didn't bother to play it for a long time and he took it, leaving me with the Jubilee I have now...since then, I've never found a better sounding amp than the Jubilee and now our relationship is stronger than ever since it sounds so fkn badass with V30's ....that's my story....THE END !!!



 Great story Snakeface! A Jubilee for a VM, thats a great deal. The idea you had is the same idea I had. The DSL just didnt have the tone that I was hearing in my head. Too bright and thin (on the red channel). Not to insult any DSL owners, I love it, but for the price I paid (1800 new), I dont think its worth it, but for the used price, it is. Glad your story had a happy ending too  Good stuff


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> this is the video that got me hooked to the Jubilee tone in the first place
> 
> Marshall Jubilee 2555 - YouTube



This was the video that got me. Holy Jesus, his tone is pretty much the holy grail of rock (with a few little tweaks, it is my tone ) I still cant get over how good his Gibson Black Beauty sounds with it. Thats why I want new pickups! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDtyL4wRNrU]Marshall Silver Jubilee 25/50 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## slash38

My friend uses holy grail. i think thats what im going for.


----------



## Neylus

Snakeface said:


> this is the video that got me hooked to the Jubilee tone in the first place
> 
> Marshall Jubilee 2555 - YouTube



That's the video that made me GAS for a Jubilee 

But that one too... killer tone !!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hQPgIFfxugA]Marshall Silver Jubilee 2555 test (better quality) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> That's the video that made me GAS for a Jubilee
> 
> But that one too... killer tone !!
> 
> Marshall Silver Jubilee 2555 test (better quality) - YouTube



Man it must be fun to be able to crank your Jubilee outside and play


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Man it must be fun to be able to crank your Jubilee outside and play



I have a "rehearsal room" that is soundproof... not totally because of the glass in the window, but it doesn't sound too loud outside of the room.
I'm gonna crank up that jubilee man


----------



## slash38

Neylus- don't you get your jubilee tomorrow?


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> I have a "rehearsal room" that is soundproof... not totally because of the glass in the window, but it doesn't sound too loud outside of the room.
> I'm gonna crank up that jubilee man



Thats so awesome! My "rehearsal room" isnt soundproof, but I'd like to make it soundproof, because it has a terrible echo and is too bassy. How did you soundproof it?


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Thats so awesome! My "rehearsal room" isnt soundproof, but I'd like to make it soundproof, because it has a terrible echo and is too bassy. How did you soundproof it?



You can find thins on the internet... but I called a companyb that works in the wood and in the construction of rooms and they did it 

@Slash38 : No I don't get it tomorrow because the Jubilee is in a place at 3 hours in car from where I live, and my father used to go there for work, but finally he didn't...

Sorry for my english... it's horrible i know hahhahaha


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> You can find thins on the internet... but I called a companyb that works in the wood and in the construction of rooms and they did it
> 
> @Slash38 : No I don't get it tomorrow because the Jubilee is in a place at 3 hours in car from where I live, and my father used to go there for work, but finally he didn't...
> 
> Sorry for my english... it's horrible i know hahhahaha



 ok. I am going to try to soundproof it using a technique that some guys showed me earlier on this thread. I just dont know where to keep the soundproofing materials when I'm done with them

EDIT: And man that really sucks that you cant get it tomorrow, because it still has to get repaired  When do you think you're going to get it now?


----------



## rjtm

DBI5 said:


> Don't drill any holes - You want the duvets *away* from the walls.
> 
> You know those heavy duty chrome clothes rails - Try and find some secondhand/cheap ones from somewhere and simply drap the duvets over the top rail and create your own "acoustic screens" on wheels.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't need to go nuts and buy a truckload of them - If you can find two and place them a few feet either side of your rig (and lay a third duvet or an old curtain on the floor in front of the cab - am I right in thinking your room is not carpeted?) it would be a step in the right direction.
> 
> Three would be ideal (to place behind - so you're effectively on your way to making some sort of "booth").
> 
> When you've finished your music session - Take the rails apart and stick them in the cupboard with the duvets.



Where can I find these cheap for a good price? I've been looking but I cant find any second hand or new under 60 dollars


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Where can I find these cheap for a good price? I've been looking but I cant find any second hand or new under 60 dollars



What's those things ?

And I really don't know when I will get it... But I'll have my cab this week and will enjoy my JCM 800 untill my Jubilee comes !


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> What's those things ?
> 
> And I really don't know when I will get it... But I'll have my cab this week and will enjoy my JCM 800 untill my Jubilee comes !



Well thats good about your cab

Basically, another member (DB15) gave me a great idea for making my studio more soundproof and better for recording, because the room I am in is shitty for recording and has a lot of echo and is too bassy. He said instead of soundproofing the room, get 3 of those things and put thick bed comforters on them, so it absorbs all of the sound, and put the mic inside it with the amp. That way, I can move the things away and store them when I am not using them but then use them whenever I need, and not spend too much cash on it. It was a great idea, but I cant find one for a good price or used so I am wondering where I should get them.


----------



## Sollazzon

Neylus said:


> That's the video that made me GAS for a Jubilee
> 
> But that one too... killer tone !!
> 
> Marshall Silver Jubilee 2555 test (better quality) - YouTube


 AHhHAhaHahha!!! Great Job MXR!!!


----------



## Sollazzon

slash38 said:


> My friend uses holy grail. i think thats what im going for.


 
I've also tried the holier grail but.. it got too much knobs for me
i've choose the nano 'cause it's cheaper, smaller, and more easy to use.
i put it as last pedal in fx loop.
just a little, never after 12 o'clock


----------



## slash38

Neylus- It's alright haha. I thought you were getting it tuesday, but you have to wait a little more i guess.


----------



## Snakeface

Neylus said:


> That's the video that made me GAS for a Jubilee
> 
> But that one too... killer tone !!
> 
> Marshall Silver Jubilee 2555 test (better quality) - YouTube



thats very close to my tone...V30s are perfect for the Jubilee


----------



## rjtm

I found an interesting picture of Jubilees:






I'm almost 100% sure its photoshopped. If not, that is one lucky son of a bitch


----------



## tonefreak

*FUCK YEAH*


----------



## longfxukxnhair




----------



## Adwex

rjtm said:


> Here is my Jubilee:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice Jub!

Mine has the corners broken off of the plastic vent too.


----------



## Adwex

rjtm said:


> I found an interesting picture of Jubilees:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm almost 100% sure its photoshopped. If not, that is one lucky son of a bitch



It is photoshopped. I had the same picture hanging up in our rehearsal space. The original picture had only 3 stacks...the 3 on the right. All the other ones to the left are duplicates.


----------



## DBi5

rjtm said:


> Basically, another member (DB15) gave me a great idea for making my studio more soundproof and better for recording, because the room I am in is shitty for recording and has a lot of echo and is too bassy. He said instead of soundproofing the room, get 3 of those things and put thick bed comforters on them, so it absorbs all of the sound, and put the mic inside it with the amp. That way, I can move the things away and store them when I am not using them but then use them whenever I need, and not spend too much cash on it. It was a great idea, but I cant find one for a good price or used so I am wondering where I should get them.


 
If you can't find any soon we'll have to come up with Plan B.

This may involve a tub of LH's Patch-N-Paint.


----------



## rjtm

DBI5 said:


> If you can't find any soon we'll have to come up with Plan B.
> 
> This may involve a tub of LH's Patch-N-Paint.



 Ok. I have the thick blankets, and I'll see where I can buy the chrome cloth rails for cheap. If you come across one, please let me know. I've checked ebay and amazon and I cant find a good, decent, cheap one. 

Thanks,
rjtm


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> Nice Jub!
> 
> Mine has the corners broken off of the plastic vent too.



Thanks!  And the plastic corners thing sucks, but its ok, its barely noticeable. I still dont understand how that happens, and how the corners just come off but its ok 

You should post a picture of yours too!


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> It is photoshopped. I had the same picture hanging up in our rehearsal space. The original picture had only 3 stacks...the 3 on the right. All the other ones to the left are duplicates.



Oh  That makes sense. Having that many Jubilees (especially stacked like that side by side) would be completely insane (but would still be pretty awesome)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Ok. I have the thick blankets, and I'll see where I can buy the chrome cloth rails for cheap. If you come across one, please let me know. I've checked ebay and amazon and I cant find a good, decent, cheap one.
> 
> Thanks,
> rjtm



goto Home Depot and buy some steel tubing.


----------



## slash38

If i had Jubilee's stacked like that photo. I would never ever leave my house.


----------



## jupiter89

Here's a pic of my baby. The panel doesn't look shiny because the plastic protective cover came on it when I purchased it from the original owner in 2011. I have 2 questions maybe some of you guys can help me with. Is it ok or harmful to the amp to switch between 50/100w while you are in the middle of playing ? (in other words do you have to make that selection only before hitting the standby switch). Also mine has a quiet intermittent popping sound that I don't hear when I am playing, only when I stop. It does not really get louder when I turn up the power. My first guess would be a pre-amp tube going, or dirty socket. Could it also be a pot that is dirty too ?


----------



## Madaxeman

jupiter89 said:


> Here's a pic of my baby. The panel doesn't look shiny because the plastic protective cover came on it when I purchased it from the original owner in 2011. I have 2 questions maybe some of you guys can help me with. Is it ok or harmful to the amp to switch between 50/100w while you are in the middle of playing ? (in other words do you have to make that selection only before hitting the standby switch). Also mine has a quite intermittent popping sound that I don't hear when I am playing, only when I stop. It does not really get louder when I turn up the power. My first guess would be a pre-amp tube going, or dirty socket. Could it also be a pot that is dirty too ?



No Pic. 
Pretty sure it's harmful to switch modes when the amp is fired up. 
Not sure why anyone would need to keep switching modes when the amp is on. The triode mode always seemed like a useless feature to me. It seems to rob the amp of it's balls. 
Popping is probably due to faulty power valves. It's always worth cleaning the pots and jacks anyway. May want to swap your V1 valve with one of the others just to make sure it's not a pre-amp valve on it's way out.


----------



## rjtm

jupiter89 said:


> Here's a pic of my baby. The panel doesn't look shiny because the plastic protective cover came on it when I purchased it from the original owner in 2011. I have 2 questions maybe some of you guys can help me with. Is it ok or harmful to the amp to switch between 50/100w while you are in the middle of playing ? (in other words do you have to make that selection only before hitting the standby switch). Also mine has a quite intermittent popping sound that I don't hear when I am playing, only when I stop. It does not really get louder when I turn up the power. My first guess would be a pre-amp tube going, or dirty socket. Could it also be a pot that is dirty too ?



Hey Jupiter,

The pic didnt show up for some reason.

For the 50w/100w switch, make sure you dont switch between the modes unless its on standby. If you switch between the modes while its on too much it will hurt the tranformer. The 50w/100w switch doesnt really have much of a volume difference. Me and some other Jubilee owners have noticed that the 50W switch (triode mode) makes the amp sound bluesier and the 100w switch (pentode mode) is more hard rock.
The popping noise is not supposed to be there, and is most likely because of preamp/power amp tubes, and possibly dirty tube sockets. You should get it checked and cleaned by a tech (if you didnt get it checked when you bought it) and get the tubes changed 

rjtm


----------



## slash38

jupiter89 said:


> Here's a pic of my baby. The panel doesn't look shiny because the plastic protective cover came on it when I purchased it from the original owner in 2011. I have 2 questions maybe some of you guys can help me with. Is it ok or harmful to the amp to switch between 50/100w while you are in the middle of playing ? (in other words do you have to make that selection only before hitting the standby switch). Also mine has a quite intermittent popping sound that I don't hear when I am playing, only when I stop. It does not really get louder when I turn up the power. My first guess would be a pre-amp tube going, or dirty socket. Could it also be a pot that is dirty too ?



Hey man nice pic!. Don't switch wattage while the amp is on. Put it on stand by wait a few seconds then you switch. If you switch while it's on it will hurt the transformer and you don't need that.


----------



## slash38

I just switched my amp back to 100W and it's f'n awesome. Everything is working right now so I'm not going to touch anything for a while.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> I just switched my amp back to 100W and it's f'n awesome. Everything is working right now so I'm not going to touch anything for a while.



 Thats exactly what I felt a while ago. I had my settings. But now I keep getting the urge to find new tones and keep tweaking it to get the perfect tone!


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> I just switched my amp back to 100W and it's f'n awesome. Everything is working right now so I'm not going to touch anything for a while.



Hey slash38, when are you getting the cab with V30s?


----------



## Snakeface

When the power tubes start to fail, they pop ....change the power tubes and it will sound good again.


----------



## Si.

Just back from another band practice with my 2555SL and it's just not working for me. I'm not sure if it's the crappy studio cabs or maybe my tubes need replaces but currently not liking my SL at all.

I'm going to go back to my 2204 for next week and maybe look at selling the SL.


----------



## rjtm

Si. said:


> Just back from another band practice with my 2555SL and it's just not working for me. I'm not sure if it's the crappy studio cabs or maybe my tubes need replaces but currently not liking my SL at all.
> 
> I'm going to go back to my 2204 for next week and maybe look at selling the SL.



Well theres no possible way you can hate your sl THAT much, so there must be something wrong. I have never seen a person hate a Jubilee; only sometimes people like other amps better. Now tell us why you dont like it. Maybe we can help you make it better before you sell it


----------



## Si.

well, tonight it sounded very thin and raspy.. no balls at all.

I also noticed tonight it wasn't as loud as usual.. for the last few weeks I've had the MV on about 5, noticed tonight I had to crank it to 7 and I still don't think it was as loud as before. Maybe a sign of the power tubes going? Its fitted with old russian made Svetlana tubes (not marked as =C=) so no idea how long they have been in there.


----------



## Snakeface

the Jubilee has lots of balls and it's impossible to make it sound thin...change the power tubes and you will discover a total different amp....if you still don't like it, then sell it

A lot of people buy killer amps but they never bother to change the power tubes or adjust the bias, things that are crucial to do when buying an used amp.


----------



## rjtm

Si. said:


> well, tonight it sounded very thin and raspy.. no balls at all.
> 
> I also noticed tonight it wasn't as loud as usual.. for the last few weeks I've had the MV on about 5, noticed tonight I had to crank it to 7 and I still don't think it was as loud as before. Maybe a sign of the power tubes going? Its fitted with old russian made Svetlana tubes (not marked as =C=) so no idea how long they have been in there.



A Jubilee can never sound thin. They are one of the thickest sounding amps ever built, a little thicker than an 800 and a plexi even. The thin and raspyness is because of the power tubes and possibly the preamp tubes. That is exactly what mine sounded like when I got them. It sounded completely worn out, thin, and dead, with almost no gain. I changed the tubes, cleaned the sockets, and got a checkup by the tech, and it became the amp I dreamed of. Whenever you get a used amp, especially that old, you should get the power tubes and preamp tubes changed and the sockets cleaned, and it will become a whole new monster. Try doing that and tell us the results. Trust me, you'll love it


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> A Jubilee can never sound thin. They are one of the thickest sounding amps ever built, a little thicker than an 800 and a plexi even. The thin and raspyness is because of the power tubes and possibly the preamp tubes. That is exactly what mine sounded like when I got them. It sounded completely worn out, thin, and dead, with almost no gain. I changed the tubes, cleaned the sockets, and got a checkup by the tech, and it became the amp I dreamed of. Whenever you get a used amp, especially that old, you should get the power tubes and preamp tubes changed and the sockets cleaned, and it will become a whole new monster. Try doing that and tell us the results. Trust me, you'll love it



Actually, the Jubilee Lead channel can sound thin with certain EQ settings and certain settings between the Lead Master and Output Master controls.

Also, I noticed your serial number was very low and makes your 2550 one of the first built. My buddies Silver 2550 is just about 10 digits earlier than yours. His early Jube does some very different things compared to the later ones. His Clean channel is louder than his Lead channel by quite a bit, even with the Lead Master on 10. And we found that his was lacking a bit in bass response. But when we turned his Bass to 10, it came alive. His Bass on 10 is the same as my '89 2550 Bass on 6 to 7. If I put my Bass on 9 or 10 the amp is unplayable - WAY too much bottom end. 

All the comparing we did was after a full retube and bias. We even tried swapping preamp tubes from mine to his/amp to amp.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> Also, I noticed your serial number was very low and makes your 2550 one of the first built.



Wait are you talking about me or Si.?


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> Wait are you talking about me or Si.?



OOOPS!

My Bad. I looked at that serial number but it is the serial number of YOUR SPEAKER CAB!



Sorry about that.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> OOOPS!
> 
> My Bad. I looked at that serial number but it is the serial number of YOUR SPEAKER CAB!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry about that.



 Its all good. Thanks for looking out for it though  I made sure my serial number was high so my Jubilee sounds at his best. 

As for Si. , you should make sure your gain is above 5 (under that is a little thin sounding in my opinion), make sure you're on the lead channel (not rhythm, sometimes rhythm can be skinny), and make sure you have some good EQ settings. Other than that, its definitely your tubes, and you should definitely get those changed


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> Hey slash38, when are you getting the cab with V30s?



Im just waiting for a couple more paychecks to come in dude.. Right now i have been shopping on ebay and i see a couple that are good, so my best bet is im going to buy it used.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Im just waiting for a couple more paychecks to come in dude.. Right now i have been shopping on ebay and i see a couple that are good, so my best bet is im going to buy it used.



Are you gonna get a silver one or just a normal 1960AV?


----------



## Si.

Thanks guys.. will get the tubes changed and see how it goes (it was on my to-do-list anyway)


----------



## Madaxeman

Thin Sounding Jubilee? 

Pay Attention Mother fu***ers! 
It is very possible to have a thin or tonally sterile harsh sounding jubilee. 
I have owned 11 Jubilees over the years. About a 3rd of which sounded tinny and weak, no balls, no bass, harsh tone. No thickening up the leads possible no matter what the setting. Oh and no amount of re-biasing or valve swapping made the slightest difference. 

I found out why - the difference between a fat ballsy toneful Jube and a tinny piece of shite is 9 times out of ten due to the diode network in the preamp. Jubes have a network of 7 Diodes that are critical to its driven sound. If the balance between asymmetrical and symmetrical clipping is hindered by the forward voltage drops of the LEDs and IN4007s this will critically ruin the tone of your amp. the LEDs and IN4007s can be swapped, you can even try larger LEDs (5mm) and diff colours (if the forward volt drop is similar). There is also a little ceramic cap which smooths the edges off the square wave created by the diode clipping that you can replace for a higher value to tame the shrill highs of an imbalanced clipping circuit. 
The diffs between the clipping curcuits on these amps is due to variances with the diodes, even the same model, make and batch of LEDs or IN4s can have a slightly different forward volt drop which is why some Jubilees sound great and others don't.


----------



## Si.

Well it's booked in with my local tech to get a re-bia and new tubes, will see what difference that makes.


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> Are you gonna get a silver one or just a normal 1960AV?



No im getting a regular black tolex 1960AV cab.


----------



## rjtm

Madaxeman said:


> Thin Sounding Jubilee?
> 
> Pay Attention Mother fu***ers!
> It is very possible to have a thin or tonally sterile harsh sounding jubilee.
> I have owned 11 Jubilees over the years. About a 3rd of which sounded tinny and weak, no balls, no bass, harsh tone. No thickening up the leads possible no matter what the setting. Oh and no amount of re-biasing or valve swapping made the slightest difference.
> 
> I found out why - the difference between a fat ballsy toneful Jube and a tinny piece of shite is 9 times out of ten due to the diode network in the preamp. Jubes have a network of 7 Diodes that are critical to its driven sound. If the balance between asymmetrical and symmetrical clipping is hindered by the forward voltage drops of the LEDs and IN4007s this will critically ruin the tone of your amp. the LEDs and IN4007s can be swapped, you can even try larger LEDs (5mm) and diff colours (if the forward volt drop is similar). There is also a little ceramic cap which smooths the edges off the square wave created by the diode clipping that you can replace for a higher value to tame the shrill highs of an imbalanced clipping circuit.
> The diffs between the clipping curcuits on these amps is due to variances with the diodes, even the same model, make and batch of LEDs or IN4s can have a slightly different forward volt drop which is why some Jubilees sound great and others don't.



Interesting... I think mine is one of them that sounds good luckily


----------



## slash38

But i never change my tone really. My friend who has the same amp came over and took a look at it. And it seems i was running my head to heavy. But now i have "the tone" I really am not in a rush to get the vintage 30's yet. I had a lot of treble. And when i used to lower it it seems it would be more bass. So he lowered it and now the amp is fine. There was to much reverb and everything was a little off. But now i have everything right and where i want it.


----------



## slash38

If anything i would like to get a 1960B cab...... and have a full stack.

Then ill save up for the Vintage 30's.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> If anything i would like to get a 1960B cab...... and have a full stack.
> 
> Then ill save up for the Vintage 30's.



Get an Avatar cab and load it with V30's or any combo of speakers you want.


----------



## slash38

I've seen them online. Never tried them.
I really want another Marshall cabinet, so when I'm ready ill just buy the 1960AV.


----------



## Madaxeman

slash38 said:


> If anything i would like to get a 1960B cab...... and have a full stack.
> 
> Then ill save up for the Vintage 30's.



V30s cost alot on their own. Look out for cab loaded with them. 
I picked up a beat up old 4x12 loaded with V30s for £150. I swapped em for the 75s that were originally in my 2556a & b and sold the 4x12 on now loaded with 75s for £125
V30s are a must with Jubilee, they compliment the voicing of this amp perfectly.


----------



## Adwex

rjtm said:


> Thanks!  And the plastic corners thing sucks, but its ok, its barely noticeable. I still dont understand how that happens, and how the corners just come off but its ok
> 
> You should post a picture of yours too!


Here's mine:







Recognize the picture on the wall?















In use.







This pic was from the ebay auction I got it from, it's the only pic I have that shows the broken vent corners.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> If anything i would like to get a 1960B cab...... and have a full stack.
> 
> Then ill save up for the Vintage 30's.





longfxukxnhair said:


> Get an Avatar cab and load it with V30's or any combo of speakers you want.





slash38 said:


> I've seen them online. Never tried them.
> I really want another Marshall cabinet, so when I'm ready ill just buy the 1960AV.





Madaxeman said:


> V30s cost alot on their own. Look out for cab loaded with them.
> I picked up a beat up old 4x12 loaded with V30s for £150. I swapped em for the 75s that were originally in my 2556a & b and sold the 4x12 on now loaded with 75s for £125
> V30s are a must with Jubilee, they compliment the voicing of this amp perfectly.



If you dont sell your current cab, get a 1960BV cab, so you can have a full stack for now. I've heard V30s and g12t75s are a good mix, even though with the Jubilee all v30s is still better. Then, save up, sell your 1960A cab (or keep it if you want) and get a 1960AV cab, so you have a full stack with v30s!


----------



## rjtm

Adwex said:


> Here's mine:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Recognize the picture on the wall?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In use.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This pic was from the ebay auction I got it from, it's the only pic I have that shows the broken vent corners.



Nice! That thing is in beautiful condition! Those are two of the first pictures that come up on google when you type in "Marshall Silver Jubilee" on google!


----------



## rjtm

Oh My god guys you have to check this out!

Marshall Golden Jubilee (50th Anniversary) 2012 « Rowbinet – Rowbi's Guitar & Recording Blog

The JCM 1 has a switch to make it a Silver Jubilee 1!!


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> If you dont sell your current cab, get a 1960BV cab, so you can have a full stack for now. I've heard V30s and g12t75s are a good mix, even though with the Jubilee all v30s is still better. Then, save up, sell your 1960A cab (or keep it if you want) and get a 1960AV cab, so you have a full stack with v30s!



That's a good idea. Maybe ill just buy the 1960BV and switch between (or mix) but i do want to get another Marshall cab for sure.


----------



## Snakeface

rjtm said:


> Oh My god guys you have to check this out!
> 
> Marshall Golden Jubilee (50th Anniversary) 2012 « Rowbinet – Rowbi's Guitar & Recording Blog
> 
> The JCM 1 has a switch to make it a Silver Jubilee 1!!



have preorders started yet ?


----------



## guitargoalie

rjtm said:


> Oh My god guys you have to check this out!
> 
> Marshall Golden Jubilee (50th Anniversary) 2012 « Rowbinet – Rowbi's Guitar & Recording Blog
> 
> The JCM 1 has a switch to make it a Silver Jubilee 1!!



thats fricken cool, i ever have a chance to get one of the 1w's i know which one im getting!


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> have preorders started yet ?



Sadly, no. No one even knows about the release date, price, etc.

But if they're nicely priced, I'm definitely getting a JCM 800 or a Plexi, or both


----------



## rjtm

guitargoalie said:


> thats fricken cool, i ever have a chance to get one of the 1w's i know which one im getting!



I know right its great! If its legit, it will be a legendary amp. 

Also, the plexi has a built in boost, so that makes me want that too..


----------



## jnelson.gf

rjtm said:


> Ricky Lee, Slash 38, and Longhair:
> 
> Yeah, either way, if you like slash's tone or not, if you sue alnico II pros and a silver Jubilee, everyone will automatically think you are just trying to chase his tone, so if you dont want it, I wouldnt recommend it  I also love the tone on Rock you Like a Hurricane, the opening chords are just so powerful and the solo sound so awesome with that tone.
> 
> I personally like slash's tone a lot, except maybe a little less treble and a little more aggressiveness, but I am certainly not chasing his tone and I did not buy the Jubilee just for his tone. I'm chasing my tone instead, and trying to get the tone that I want, but the reason I didn't want to get alnicos is because everyone would automatically think I am chasing slash's tone. Theres nothing wrong with doing that, but I personally think you should try to get your own tone, but buy gear that can get your and other people's tone.
> 
> Snakeface, I have never tried the Dimarzio 36th anniversary pickups, but you should also check out the pickups that I suggested to longhair. Some of those might suit you very well. Here are some of the suggestions:
> 
> Bareknuckle Black Dog
> Bareknuckle VH II
> Bareknucle Holy Driver
> Bareknuckle the Mule
> Bareknuckle Riff Raff
> 
> Go on the website ^ and they have really good quality sound clips
> 
> Gibson 57 Classics
> Gibson Burstbucker pro
> 
> MHD pickups (Rayne can suggest you a pickup)
> 
> Seymour Duncan 59's
> Seymour Duncan Custom 5 (a "59 on steroids")
> Seymour Duncan Pearly Gates
> 
> Dimarzio Tone Zone (I've heard this one from Marty a lot, who loves them)
> Dimarzio Air Norton (Marty loves this too...)


 slash uses bare knuckle as well


----------



## ASG

To all you guys that own Silver Jubilee's, Bravo!!! I envy you all!! One day, oh yes, one day!! LOL!!!


----------



## rjtm

ASG said:


> To all you guys that own Silver Jubilee's, Bravo!!! I envy you all!! One day, oh yes, one day!! LOL!!!



Hey man, Welcome to the forum! 

I thought that too one day, but look where I am now! 

Don't worry man. Hang around here, and well tell you all about Marshalls (and on this thread, silver Jubilees) so when you get one, you'll already know everything about it!


----------



## rjtm

By the way, guys, I don't know if I posted this before, but I've found there are some "sweet spots" for putting the output master and lead master to make it sound the best. Of course that will affect tone and volume, but if you can be a little flexible, try to hit these points, because they sound damn sweet, and a lot nicer and smoother than other volumes.

I've only found three so far (these arent exact, but are close):

Output at 3
Lead at 5

Output at 4 and a half/5
Lead at 8

Output at 6
Lead at 10


----------



## slash38

There's a Marshall cabinet 1960AV going for 550$ condition is great.
Marshall 1960 AV 4x12 Cabinet for Guitar Amp with Vintage 30 Celestion Speakers | eBay


----------



## slash38

It's deal's like that ^ im waiting for. And they come around a lot. That's a good deal but right now i cant go for it. But soon i will.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> There's a Marshall cabinet 1960AV going for 550$ condition is great.
> Marshall 1960 AV 4x12 Cabinet for Guitar Amp with Vintage 30 Celestion Speakers | eBay





slash38 said:


> It's deal's like that ^ im waiting for. And they come around a lot. That's a good deal but right now i cant go for it. But soon i will.



Well it still has two days so thats not really the selling price yet, but thats good. Check craigslist or kijiji for better deals, or a local store


----------



## slash38

Local Guitar center's from me don't have the 1960Av in stock, they would have to order them. And same goes for used to.


----------



## rjtm

Try the used section, if you're willing to wait, check in there every once in a while. Try small shops around you too


----------



## Sir Don

Deleted post.


----------



## slash38

Yea i will keep looking around. It's usually small shops that have the stuff you want..


----------



## Sollazzon

rjtm said:


> Sadly, no. No one even knows about the release date, price, etc.
> 
> But if they're nicely priced, I'm definitely getting a JCM 800 or a Plexi, or both


they just say
''Available June 2012 ''


----------



## slash38

Jubilee's are meant to be run through the V30's but i don't think my amp is bad at all. But eventually I'm sure ill get a 1960AV. Just not in a big rush right now.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Jubilee's are meant to be run through the V30's but i don't think my amp is bad at all. But eventually I'm sure ill get a 1960AV. Just not in a big rush right now.



Yeah you should spend that money on getting a gibson


----------



## slash38

^ i should. Maybe a Slash sig model of course.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> ^ i should. Maybe a Slash sig model of course.



Oh c'mon man. Don't only go for slash. Get a guitar that you like. Just get a normal les paul traditional or a standard, and put alnicos in it or whatever you need to do if you HAVE to have that sound. It'll be cheaper too, and slash used those all of his life until recently.


----------



## slash38

true man, i was only kidding btw. I have a slash sig guitar already. I want a standard or i like the Goldtop. That's one of my favorite guitar's. And every guitar i have has Seymour Duncan's in them.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> true man, i was only kidding btw. I have a slash sig guitar already. I want a standard or i like the Goldtop. That's one of my favorite guitar's. And every guitar i have has Seymour Duncan's in them.



Oh sorry if I came out a little harsh. I was just saying what I thought  

Instead of the standard, you should check out the traditional. Its like the old standards, and it sounds a lot better than the newer standards.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Do as I did. Buy a used Standard. I picked up a 1996 Standard for $1400 out the door. I beat them down from $1800+shipping+tax.

The thing is heavy as a LP should be. Great sustain


----------



## slash38

Yea i never got that. What is it with traditional and traditional plus. And what is the big thing about them. And it's ok you didn't come off harsh.


----------



## slash38

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do as I did. Buy a used Standard. I picked up a 1996 Standard for $1400 out the door. I beat them down from $1800+shipping+tax.
> 
> The thing is heavy as a LP should be. Great sustain



1400?!?!?! nice dude. Sweet deal.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> 1400?!?!?! nice dude. Sweet deal.



This was a GC out of state. When I told them who I was they pulled my name up. They said they wanted to keep a loyal customer happy. He wasnt gonna budge from $1650 out the door until I told him to pull up my name. Spending money at the same place does have its advantages.


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> Do as I did. Buy a used Standard. I picked up a 1996 Standard for $1400 out the door. I beat them down from $1800+shipping+tax.
> 
> The thing is heavy as a LP should be. Great sustain





slash38 said:


> Yea i never got that. What is it with traditional and traditional plus. And what is the big thing about them. And it's ok you didn't come off harsh.





slash38 said:


> 1400?!?!?! nice dude. Sweet deal.



Yeah, thats a great deal longhair. Basically, the traditional and old standards sound much more tonally better. The traditional is modeled after the old standards (not a reissue, though, just has some specs of the old ones), and the body is weight relieved, not chambered. Weight relieved is just holes punched in the body (but they are not noticeable from the top- someone tried tapping different parts and finding hollow spots but couldnt find any), but in weight relieved, part of the body is cut out. I've tried both, heard both in person, and seen comparison videos on youtube, and the traditional is much more tonally sweet and thicker.

A traditional would make your Jubilee sound so thick and creamy, its not even funny


----------



## Adwex

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was a GC out of state. When I told them who I was they pulled my name up. They said they wanted to keep a loyal customer happy. He wasnt gonna budge from $1650 out the door until I told him to pull up my name. Spending money at the same place does have its advantages.



VIP status at Guitar Center, nice. I never got any breaks from Musician's Friend


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> This was a GC out of state. When I told them who I was they pulled my name up. They said they wanted to keep a loyal customer happy. He wasnt gonna budge from $1650 out the door until I told him to pull up my name. Spending money at the same place does have its advantages.



Damn man, if only sam ash would do that. I bought my Epiphone les paul (a while ago) from them, my Jubilee, a new gibson that shouldve come by now...  and a lot of other stuff. I havent bought shit from guitar center (sam ash is much closer to my house), but I dont get any VIP service


----------



## Adwex

slash38 said:


> true man, i was only kidding btw. I have a slash sig guitar already. I want a standard or i like the Goldtop. That's one of my favorite guitar's. And every guitar i have has Seymour Duncan's in them.



If you like the Goldtop, save up for an R7, they are superior instruments.
You won't be disappointed....if you like a fat neck.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Damn man, if only sam ash would do that. I bought my Epiphone les paul (a while ago) from them, my Jubilee, a new gibson that shouldve come by now...  and a lot of other stuff. I havent bought shit from guitar center (sam ash is much closer to my house), but I dont get any VIP service



It takes time. I have been spending at GC for almost 9yrs. My current insurance policy for gear is almost $40,000. Thats just what I have now. Not everything that I have spent. And I do buy from other places. 
I have a Slash tapestry that I got from GC. The huge one. Hell of a story. Once again, thanks to my buying history with them I was able to beat out a guy who was buying a $10,000 Slash VOS back in 2008.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Adwex said:


> VIP status at Guitar Center, nice. I never got any breaks from Musician's Friend



I dont like buying from them. Cause you dont get to know anyone. Thats why I deal with GC, Sweetwater, Bizarre Guitar and a few others.


----------



## slash38

^See for custom shops i would leave it alone i wouldn't switch anything out.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Adwex said:


> If you like the Goldtop, save up for an R7, they are superior instruments.
> You won't be disappointed....if you like a fat neck.



Thats sweet. Is that yours Ad?


----------



## Adwex

slash38 said:


> ^See for custom shops i would leave it alone i wouldn't switch anything out.



I changed my bridge pickup. Nothing wrong with upgrading a Historic, it's not a vintage guitar. Lots of guys change stuff on them.


----------



## Adwex

longfxukxnhair said:


> Thats sweet. Is that yours Ad?



Yup. Pic was taken a few years ago. A good friend of mine (and guitarist) with an eye for photography took it.

R7's fucking rule. But you gotta want a fat neck. I didn't, but the tone and quality sold me.


----------



## slash38

oh nice. Fat necks are my favorite. So if anything i will change the pickups.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Shes sweet looking!


----------



## Adwex

I don't even like Goldtops, I wanted a flametop burst R9, but couldn't justify the $5k pricetag.
I decided on an R7 literally after strumming 1 or 2 chords.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Adwex said:


> I don't even like Goldtops, I wanted a flametop burst R9, but couldn't justify the $5k pricetag.
> I decided on an R7 literally after strumming 1 or 2 chords.



Is the pic correct in making it look like a bit darker gold than most of the other goldtops?


----------



## Adwex

longfxukxnhair said:


> Is the pic correct in making it look like a bit darker gold than most of the other goldtops?



Camera, (outdoor) lighting and angle of perspective plays a role.
Here's an indoor pic when I first got it.




The Historics do seem a little darker than the Standards and Classics.
More gold, less yellow.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I have a Slash lp goldtop. It like many seem more pale


----------



## rjtm

Damn you guys  

I have an epiphone les paul... I want a traditional plus or an r8 or r9 so badly, but I just cant afford it right now


----------



## guitargoalie

rjtm said:


> Damn you guys
> 
> I have an epiphone les paul... I want a traditional plus or an r8 or r9 so badly, but I just cant afford it right now



see if u can find a traditional faded, ltd canadian model of 200 i think, might be on ebay, got mine for 1600$, and it looks kinda like the afd les paul


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> Damn you guys
> 
> I have an epiphone les paul... I want a traditional plus or an r8 or r9 so badly, but I just cant afford it right now



Yeah, I never paid the big $$ for a Gibson Les Paul either. And now these days the money is tight and the Gibsons cost even more. Should have got one way back in the day.



But I have had a white Epiphone Custom for many years. It is one of the older rare ones that has the open book headstock. It has upgraded PUP's and a vintage wiring kit in it. It plays and sounds better than most of the Gibsons I have played though. And it is The Shite running into my Jubilee's.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> Yeah, I never paid the big $$ for a Gibson Les Paul either. And now these days the money is tight and the Gibsons cost even more. Should have got one way back in the day.
> 
> 
> 
> But I have had a white Epiphone Custom for many years. It is one of the older rare ones that has the open book headstock. It has upgraded PUP's and a vintage wiring kit in it. It plays and sounds better than most of the Gibsons I have played though. And it is The Shite running into my Jubilee's.



Thats a good idea. Getting a high end epiphone might be as good as getting a mid-range gibson. I'm getting a flying v soon, and that will be my gibson to use with my Jubilee


----------



## RickyLee

rjtm said:


> Thats a good idea. Getting a high end epiphone might be as good as getting a mid-range gibson. I'm getting a flying v soon, and that will be my gibson to use with my Jubilee



As long as you have good quality wood there, and of course a good true neck, you have the foundation for a great guitar. Of course you are missing that brand name that some people just have to have. I don't care anyway. When people come out to my shows and witness me get into that "Zone", I guarantee they aren't concerned that my Guitar says Epiphone instead of Gibson. Or my home-made SuperStrat has nothing on the headstock. Or my Old Betsy - she looks like an old SG but she is an Aria Pro II. That is the guitar I learned on and have had for many years now. I have quite a few Fender Strats, but the best Strat is that home-made one.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Damn you guys
> 
> I have an epiphone les paul... I want a traditional plus or an r8 or r9 so badly, but I just cant afford it right now



Dont worry about what brand name is on it. Only be concerned with how it feels!


----------



## treetrunk

How does the Silver Jub/Slash JCM sound at low real low volumes.....just wondering.
Does it sound great like the JVM and AFD, or does it need cranking up?


----------



## slash38

Gibson faded's are nice guitar's. That's what i would get.


----------



## slash38

treetrunk said:


> How does the Silver Jub/Slash JCM sound at low real low volumes.....just wondering.
> Does it sound great like the JVM and AFD, or does it need cranking up?



I was just playing mine at low volume sounds great to me. Of course if you turn it up it'll sound better but now i don't get that muffled sound anymore.


----------



## rjtm

RickyLee said:


> As long as you have good quality wood there, and of course a good true neck, you have the foundation for a great guitar. Of course you are missing that brand name that some people just have to have. I don't care anyway. When people come out to my shows and witness me get into that "Zone", I guarantee they aren't concerned that my Guitar says Epiphone instead of Gibson. Or my home-made SuperStrat has nothing on the headstock. Or my Old Betsy - she looks like an old SG but she is an Aria Pro II. That is the guitar I learned on and have had for many years now. I have quite a few Fender Strats, but the best Strat is that home-made one.





longfxukxnhair said:


> Dont worry about what brand name is on it. Only be concerned with how it feels!



Yeah, thats what I used to say. The wood feels nice, and it plays by far better than other epiphones. Its a beautiful piece. My main problem is the muddiness. The bad part is, I dont know if this is from the pickups, or the wood, or both. Plus, on top of that, its beaten up from gigs, and needs a set up. All of that, I might as well put towards a Gibson les paul, but yeah, I've never really cared much for the name on the headstock either.


----------



## rjtm

treetrunk said:


> How does the Silver Jub/Slash JCM sound at low real low volumes.....just wondering.
> Does it sound great like the JVM and AFD, or does it need cranking up?



Hey treetrunk. I've noticed you're interested in buying a Jubilee, and I have to say, you will love it. It sounds a lot better than other vintage amps at low volumes. To me, like slash38 said, it sounds more muffled, and not as raw as when cranked, but thats with every vintage amp, even the newer ones, they sound better cranked. Out of vintage amps, it is definitely one of the best at low volumes. What are you looking for in the amp? We can help you find the right amp and tell you what you want to know about the Jubilee to help you on your quest for tone


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Yeah, thats what I used to say. The wood feels nice, and it plays by far better than other epiphones. Its a beautiful piece. My main problem is the muddiness. The bad part is, I dont know if this is from the pickups, or the wood, or both. Plus, on top of that, its beaten up from gigs, and needs a set up. All of that, I might as well put towards a Gibson les paul, but yeah, I've never really cared much for the name on the headstock either.



What you do is find a good used LP Studio. Then jack that fucker up with a new nut and some great p'ups and upgraded electronics. Get a set up done.
I can find used LP Studios all day long for $600 if not a lil cheaper. Spring for a coil tap too


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> What you do is find a good used LP Studio. Then jack that fucker up with a new nut and some great p'ups and upgraded electronics. Get a set up done.
> I can find used LP Studios all day long for $600 if not a lil cheaper. Spring for a coil tap too



Yeah, I might just do that. I love my epiphone, but I just cant see myself upgrading it unless I get a great deal on pickups or a great price for a set up. (Thats why I was looking at your 500t set, and I still am). 

How much does a set up usually cost?


----------



## rjtm

The reason I love my epiphone is that its just really smooth on the neck for some reason (even though its still muddy, if you ignore the muddiness, its got a smooth neck tone like a gibson les paul)


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Yeah, I might just do that. I love my epiphone, but I just cant see myself upgrading it unless I get a great deal on pickups or a great price for a set up. (Thats why I was looking at your 500t set, and I still am).
> 
> How much does a set up usually cost?



I couldnt tell you. I get mine for free. But this is where you could learn to do some of it yourself. Thats what I think I am going to do. There are enough people on this forum who can and will help you understand it. This is a fantastic resource we have here. We may fight and bitch every now and again. These guys are always ready to help.

Example: Marty and myself had a rather public blowout some time ago. When it came time to buy tubes I told him regardless of what happened in the past I wanted to keep my money in this community if I could. He researched my amp (Engl SE670) and told me what NOS preamps to put in it. Then I ordered them from him.

This place will help you grow in every way as a player.


----------



## rjtm

Good point. I learned probably 90 percent of things I know about Marshalls from here (not including things learned from experience), I guess I can learn that stuff too!


----------



## ASG

rjtm said:


> Oh c'mon man. Don't only go for slash. Get a guitar that you like. Just get a normal les paul traditional or a standard, and put alnicos in it or whatever you need to do if you HAVE to have that sound. It'll be cheaper too, and slash used those all of his life until recently.


 
I agree, Les Pauls rock - I fought and fought to become a LP player, after being a Strat man for 20 years - I went through a couple of them, and hated them, loved the sound, but didnt like the neck at all, and couldnt get used to the feel - Came across a dude that wanted one of my Fender amps, so he offered me a LP Classic, one of the 60's reissues, and the rest is history - I realize these were a cheaper LP when they were released, but man, do they feel good in my hand - I have since bought another one, and they are my main 2 guitars - I break the 335 out from time to time, and occasionally Ill grab a strat, but ive definitely been bit by the Gibson bug over the past year or so!


----------



## ASG

We hi-jacked the hell out of this thread huh?? LOL!!!


----------



## ASG

Im trying to upload a pic, and it keeps saying upload has failed - I have a pic of me holding a 1958 Goldtop Les Paul - it was insane holding a guitar and getting to play it knowing what it was worth!!


----------



## slash38

You know i like Gibson. But my Epiphone's aren't bad at all. I love my standard and Slash Signature. But i really want a gibson. As for that post with treetrunk and rjtm. You will get a little more "bassy" sound with the lead master lowered. That's just because old Marshall amp's are made to lose just a little bit of tone. But mine is good. I don't know what happen but my amp just turned around and sound's good now.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I love boobies


----------



## RickyLee

longfxukxnhair said:


> I love boobies



Yummy!

@rjtm: Yeah, I do all my own work on my guitars. Taught myself. Just use a guitar that you can afford to experiment on and ask questions here, as well as that good ol google.

A good thing to remember when trying out electric guitars - even moreso set necks, is to play them without plugging them into an amp first. They should have that good feel and that LONG sustain naturally. And of course the setup has to be somewhat decent from the getgo to capture most of the important traits and qualities.


----------



## rjtm

ASG said:


> I agree, Les Pauls rock - I fought and fought to become a LP player, after being a Strat man for 20 years - I went through a couple of them, and hated them, loved the sound, but didnt like the neck at all, and couldnt get used to the feel - Came across a dude that wanted one of my Fender amps, so he offered me a LP Classic, one of the 60's reissues, and the rest is history - I realize these were a cheaper LP when they were released, but man, do they feel good in my hand - I have since bought another one, and they are my main 2 guitars - I break the 335 out from time to time, and occasionally Ill grab a strat, but ive definitely been bit by the Gibson bug over the past year or so!



Yeah its a lot easier to play on a strat for me, but I love the thick sound of a les paul, especially the smoothness through the Jubilee. Thats why I've become a Les paul guy, but every once in a while I'll tear it up on a strat


----------



## slash38

Not a big fan of Strat's. My dad loves them but im a lp kind of guy.


----------



## Snakeface

I've always been a Les Paul guy and always will be but man, the tone of the neck pickup of a Strat is soo sweeet...


----------



## slash38

^thats the only thing i like about the Strat, is the neck pickup.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I love me some LP's. But I am glad I branched out and bout the Ibanez, Schecter and ESP. I really love the ESP. But I hate the p'ups. I will never own a Tele!


----------



## Adwex

ASG said:


> Im trying to upload a pic, and it keeps saying upload has failed - I have a pic of me holding a 1958 Goldtop Les Paul - it was insane holding a guitar and getting to play it knowing what it was worth!!



Sorry to nitpick, but that was most likely a '57 Goldtop, rather than a '58.

Use this to post a pic:
TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting


----------



## gotzz

slash38 said:


> ^thats the only thing i like about the Strat, is the neck pickup.



oh man and what about the bridge pickup?? it just bites..
I'm a strat guy, and now I'm talking about the sound which I like more. I have an opinion that you need to have both and use whatever you need to get the sound you want. so there's not better or worse I think.
that's why I need to get LP soon too


----------



## treetrunk

rjtm said:


> Hey treetrunk. I've noticed you're interested in buying a Jubilee, and I have to say, you will love it. It sounds a lot better than other vintage amps at low volumes. To me, like slash38 said, it sounds more muffled, and not as raw as when cranked, but thats with every vintage amp, even the newer ones, they sound better cranked. Out of vintage amps, it is definitely one of the best at low volumes. What are you looking for in the amp? We can help you find the right amp and tell you what you want to know about the Jubilee to help you on your quest for tone



Hey thank you rjtm......I would love to get a Silver Jubilee/Slash JCM sometime too..but am also looking to know what's going to be the Golden Jubilee amp from Marshall - the big one......also I love the idea of getting a YJM too.....my JVM and AFD feel they need their bro YJM to talk to when I'm at work


----------



## rjtm

treetrunk said:


> Hey thank you rjtm......I would love to get a Silver Jubilee/Slash JCM sometime too..but am also looking to know what's going to be the Golden Jubilee amp from Marshall - the big one......also I love the idea of getting a YJM too.....my JVM and AFD feel they need their bro YJM to talk to when I'm at work



Its all good as long as you get a Jubilee some time!


----------



## RickyLee

longfxukxnhair said:


> I love me some LP's. But I am glad I branched out and bout the Ibanez, Schecter and ESP. I really love the ESP. But I hate the p'ups. I will never own a Tele!



I bought a Japanese Fender Tele quite a few years ago in mint condition for $400. Probably not the greatest deal, but I wanted a Telecaster. I love the feel of the neck, but the PUP's need to be changed. To be honest, the only way I was digging playing it was in the both PUP's on position.

I was looking at the Lindy Fralin Tele PUP's a few years back but never did anything to it. The guitar just sits in the case and does not get played. I did plug it into the Jubilee once and it was quite surprising how good the Tele works in that amp.





gotzz said:


> oh man and what about the bridge pickup?? it just bites..
> I'm a strat guy, and now I'm talking about the sound which I like more. I have an opinion that you need to have both and use whatever you need to get the sound you want. so there's not better or worse I think.
> that's why I need to get LP soon too



That's why most of my Strats have a bridge humbucker. Gives me the power of the double coil but then I still have my single coils in the neck and middle. I have a few other Strats I modified: One of them has a Humbucker in both the bridge and the neck, with a single coil in the middle. With a switch to give me the 7 way switching as well. So then I still can have the bridge/neck together that I love so much. Just like a Les Paul, love that bridge/neck together. And then I have another Strat that I went crazy on and put a humbucker in both the bridge and middle postions, and a single coil in the neck. I went with DiMarzio's on that latter one - a Tone Zone in the bridge and an Evolution in the middle.


----------



## slash38

The neck pickup on s strat is very thin IMO. Lp all the way.


----------



## rjtm

Yeah, I generally like humbuckers a lot better


----------



## slash38

Yea humbuckers are my favorite i dont like single coil.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I am starting to like single coil for the tonal option


----------



## rjtm

Holy shit, this Jubilee is mint and a good price (so far) (longhair, check this out)

Limited Edition Marshall JCM Slash 2555 Jubilee Signature Amplifier | eBay


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Holy shit, this Jubilee is mint and a good price (so far) (longhair, check this out)
> 
> Limited Edition Marshall JCM Slash 2555 Jubilee Signature Amplifier | eBay



Great! I had to add that to my watch list


----------



## mickeydg5

What is that Slash 2555 doing in a Marshalls department store? Everything in there is made in either China or India!

Well it is a Marshalls. Wait it says Dollar Store and More. That amp is price way more than a dollar.


----------



## slash38

I was looking at that. Not bad at all.... Longhair jump on that. And maybe they'll give you some close since there selling it in a department store.


----------



## Adwex

That thing is in good condition. Curious to see what it goes for.


----------



## daku

I put a semour Duncan hot rails in the bridge of my 
mim Strat and it sounds great through my Jube


----------



## Adwex

daku said:


> I put a semour Duncan hot rails in the bridge of my
> mim Strat and it sounds great through my Jube



I have a hot rails in my mexistrat too. It's a fat sounding pickup.


----------



## txmack

I need Jube help...
I have used a 2553 on and off for years. 
Been reading here and got stoked to fire it back up. 
But no matter which delay...chandler, ep2, tc electronics, I put in effects loop, 
The repeats are coming back very ugly distorted.
Is this a dirty jack issue? Bad tube?

All help appreciated!

Stephen


----------



## RickyLee

txmack said:


> I need Jube help...
> I have used a 2553 on and off for years.
> Been reading here and got stoked to fire it back up.
> But no matter which delay...chandler, ep2, tc electronics, I put in effects loop,
> The repeats are coming back very ugly distorted.
> Is this a dirty jack issue? Bad tube?
> 
> All help appreciated!
> 
> Stephen



Does this happen on both the Lead channel and the Clean channel as well?

Do you have healthy tubes in V1 to V3 - primarily V2?

Something I did for awhile on my '89 2550 when running stomp pedals in the FX loop, was to put one of those "volume boxes" in the loop in series with my stomp pedals. Here is a similar one to what I got - not this exact one, but they are basically all the same:

Tube Amp Voume Box, Volume Attenuator- Tone Dial- Works with any serial FX loop, | eBay

I put my volume box upstream from my stomp pedals - first in line. Cable from Amp's FX SEND -> VOLUME BOX -> Delay Pedal -> Reverb Pedal -> Cable to Amp's FX RETURN. 

I turned down the potentiometer on the VOLUME BOX just enough to clean up the signal/attenuate the signal coming from the amp and going into my stomp pedals. It did not take much attenuation to help this. And then you can actually end up turning the Jubilee's Master Volume up closer to 10.


----------



## Adwex

Does it happen with the master volume low?


----------



## rjtm

Make sure your tubes are nice and new, and your sockets are cleaned. Also make sure the input jacks arent dirty in the fx loop. 

Also, if you could answer the questions above that would be helpful


----------



## txmack

Hi guys, thanks for the quick responses, sorry, I have been at set up.
I don't notice it on the lead, but it makes the clean unusable. Yes 
It happens at low volume.

I dont recall how many hours these tubes had on them, amp has been shelved a year. Knowing me they would be fairly new, but I will certainly swap them if that might be it.

I just know this amp was always instant gratification before, so this is dismaying me!


----------



## txmack

How do I clean the sockets and jacks? Just an air can?


----------



## rjtm

txmack said:


> Hi guys, thanks for the quick responses, sorry, I have been at set up.
> I don't notice it on the lead, but it makes the clean unusable. Yes
> It happens at low volume.
> 
> I dont recall how many hours these tubes had on them, amp has been shelved a year. Knowing me they would be fairly new, but I will certainly swap them if that might be it.
> 
> I just know this amp was always instant gratification before, so this is dismaying me!



No problem . If it is not noticeable on the lead, I'm pretty sure it has something to do with the preamp tubes, but I'm honestly not too sure. Hopefully someone else can answer your question.

If you dont know how long the tubes have been in there, you should probably change all of them anyways, and if its not been on for a while, you should change the caps (if you are willing to spend some money on it to make it awesome).


----------



## rjtm

txmack said:


> How do I clean the sockets and jacks? Just an air can?



I know that you clean the tube sockets by taking electrical contact cleaner (Deoxit is a popular one for this), spray it on the pins of the old tubes, rub the tubes in and out of the sockets slowly a few times, and let the sockets dry. 

As for cleaning jacks, thats a good question


----------



## slash38

For cleaning a jack i have contact cleaner. I spray it on a q-tip and just go in the jack and clean.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> For cleaning a jack i have contact cleaner. I spray it on a q-tip and just go in the jack and clean.



Yeah thats what I thought you're supposed to do, I just wanted to be sure before I gave wrong information


----------



## longfxukxnhair

spray contact cleaner on the jack and insert it in and out a few times. A Qtip can leave fibers behind


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> spray contact cleaner on the jack and insert it in and out a few times. A Qtip can leave fibers behind



Yeah that sounds better. It was either or I couldn't decide 

So basically to change the tube sockets, spray contact cleaner (like Deoxit) on the pins of the old tubes and slowly rub them in and out of the socket a few times, and then let the socket dry. 

To clean the input and fx loop jacks, take a cable and spray contact cleaner on it and rub it in and out of the jack slowly a few times (same method as the tube sockets). Do not spray the contact cleaner directly in the tube socket or jack. Make sure to let it dry off and evaporate when you're done.


----------



## slash38

I never had a problem with q tips. But putting on the jack seems a little "dangerous" no?


----------



## rjtm

No because it will evaporate off, and you can just wipe any crap that gets on the jack off with a napkin or something


----------



## longfxukxnhair

slash38 said:


> I never had a problem with q tips. But putting on the jack seems a little "dangerous" no?



No


----------



## txmack

Ok. I will do some swapping and cleaning.
But, I am not crazy, right, the loop in the Jube should work just fine with
Delay in it?


----------



## Snakeface

there shouldn't be any problems running your effects such as delay, chorus, reverb,etc through the loop....here's mine with a boss DD3 in the loop.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67A03HaRDBE&context=C3d04b38ADOEgsToPDskJq9edfdKbmeTACkDGtq11J]Marshall Jubilee 2550 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> there shouldn't be any problems running your effects such as delay, chorus, reverb,etc through the loop....here's mine with a boss DD3 in the loop.
> 
> Marshall Jubilee 2550 - YouTube



By the way, which pickups are you using in this video? It sounds really nice and the harmonics are so clear


----------



## Snakeface

I used my 1977 Electra Les Paul Custom in that video...I have no idea for the pickups but they sound amazing, especially the neck pickup...the video doesn't do it justice...I picked this guitar up for 10$ at a garage sale...it has been really abused and raped along its lifetime but she still knows how to rock n roll. 

That's a real flametop !!!




[/URL]


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> I used my 1977 Electra Les Paul Custom in that video...I have no idea for the pickups but they sound amazing, especially the neck pickup...the video doesn't do it justice...I picked this guitar up for 10$ at a garage sale...it has been really abused and raped along its lifetime but she still knows how to rock n roll.
> 
> That's a real flametop !!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]



Holy shit 10 dollars for that beauty! It sounds so good!


----------



## RickyLee

I was weeding through some more of those amp testing clips I made a couple years ago. Such a shame that the mic could not handle the sound pressure levels of the amps at band levels. When I can get my recording gear setup in a room, I will record some much better clips and start doing some amp shootout clips. 

But here is the '89 2550 with an older Dunlop RotoVibe going through the front end. This clip has a Hendrix/Trower vibe which further demonstrates how the Jubilee can do many different types of music. Beginning of the clip is a single coil neck pickup, and then you can hear when I switch over to the bridge humbucker of my SuperStrat which kicks up the mids and again, shows the Jubilee and it's very sweet midrange voicing capabilities. Just try to ignore the mic distortion as that is not the amp - trust me. This 2550 has so much more clarity than most amp circuits out there.

SoundClick artist: Ricky Lee - page with MP3 music downloads


@txmack: If you encounter any issues with distortion running pedals in the loop, it might have to do with an impedance mismatch. That is why I was using that volume box I mentioned to you the other day.


----------



## lpv

Hi, just a pic of my 2555 that I have had for almost 25 years.


----------



## rjtm

lpv said:


> Hi, just a pic of my 2555 that I have had for almost 25 years.



Welcome! 

 That looks awesome! And 25 years is a long ass time! You must love it!


----------



## lpv

rjtm said:


> Welcome!
> 
> That looks awesome! And 25 years is a long ass time! You must love it!



Thanks,

I do, that amp will be with me until the end. It replaced my 2204 in 1987. But I honestly don't use it much anymore. I changed out all the Electrolytic caps last winter and swapped out the bias resistor to be able bias it hotter. It sounds better than ever now so I am curious as to how it would sound with the V30s. I don't play out very often and when I do its usually with one of my lower watt amps.


----------



## rjtm

This thread is notorious for convincing Jubilee owners to get V30's


----------



## racersteen68

still using my 1922 cab with G12t75

what am i missing exactly?

anyone use the half power switch? i don't, sounds like a duvet over the speakers!


----------



## rjtm

racersteen68 said:


> still using my 1922 cab with G12t75
> 
> what am i missing exactly?
> 
> anyone use the half power switch? i don't, sounds like a duvet over the speakers!



You should get a 1960AV cab. Then you will have your speakers covered. I personally dont use the half power switch a lot, but it doesnt really do much of a volume change, it just sounds bluesier. I know a lot of people use it when playing blues. I personally like a more hard rock/metal sound


----------



## txmack

Ok guys, swapped all the tubes, cleaned the jacks and sockets and viola!
Working great now! Thank you all very much!

Stephen


Ps: I have one nos Phillips 12ax7. Which socket will it be of best use in the jubilee?


----------



## rjtm

txmack said:


> Ok guys, swapped all the tubes, cleaned the jacks and sockets and viola!
> Working great now! Thank you all very much!
> 
> Stephen
> 
> 
> Ps: I have one nos Phillips 12ax7. Which socket will it be of best use in the jubilee?



No problem man glad we could help  You should put some clips up for all of us to hear!

As for the preamp tube, I dont know about phillips NOS tubes, but I do know that in the Jubilee there are 3 preamp sockets: the first is the clean overall sound, and the other two are gain stages. If you know that that NOS is your best and clearest tube, you should put it in V1. If its specifics about tubes, you should PM MartyStrat54. He's the tube guy around here, and he helped me pick tubes for my Jubilee which I love


----------



## txmack

Oh yeah? What is his preferred set up? Cuz I wondered when I pulled my tubes out where I got that combination from. It was, I think a sovtek and a jj and something else. I'm curios 
If I got it on here sometime.


----------



## txmack

Nah, I take that back, it was my DSL I got a tube scheme form someone here for.


----------



## txmack

From


----------



## longfxukxnhair

txmack said:


> Ps: I have one nos Phillips 12ax7. Which socket will it be of best use in the jubilee?



experiment. find in which socket you find it sounds best in


----------



## txmack

He he. I dont get a lot of experiment time. I put it in v1 and it sounds good.
I do notice though that occasionally my wah overloaded the input. I wonder if that tube is weak? 
And you know, I haven't used the amp in about a year, but used it exclusively for at least a year prior to that and have had the 2553 twice before, and yet, remembering my settings has been a bitch. One eternal problem(?) with the jubes is that every setting is interesting!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

txmack said:


> He he. I dont get a lot of experiment time. I put it in v1 and it sounds good.
> I do notice though that occasionally my wah overloaded the input. I wonder if that tube is weak?
> And you know, I haven't used the amp in about a year, but used it exclusively for at least a year prior to that and have had the 2553 twice before, and yet, remembering my settings has been a bitch. One eternal problem(?) with the jubes is that every setting is interesting!



if v1 is for clean I would recommend a good 7025 low noise.


----------



## txmack

Second Jube problem: when you "rediscover" them, when you can't be playing it, all you think about is when you get to play it again! I don't know why I don't just stay 100% Marshall year in year out, since all but maybe two of my tone-benchmark artists use Marshall! 
Anyone reading this thread considering buying their first Jube, here is a fun fact...plug in a Les Paul, select neck pickup, roll tone knob down and instant Cream!
And the clean channel is just the sweetest blues tone...can you tell I wish I was playing?


----------



## txmack

Tell me which one to get! I'll try it. Confession: I am fixing to do a search because I didn't remember there was a difference between a 7025 and a 12ax7!


----------



## rjtm

txmack said:


> Second Jube problem: when you "rediscover" them, when you can't be playing it, all you think about is when you get to play it again! I don't know why I don't just stay 100% Marshall year in year out, since all but maybe two of my tone-benchmark artists use Marshall!
> Anyone reading this thread considering buying their first Jube, here is a fun fact...plug in a Les Paul, select neck pickup, roll tone knob down and instant Cream!
> And the clean channel is just the sweetest blues tone...can you tell I wish I was playing?



Yes! The Les paul neck and the Jube sound so thick and creamy!


----------



## rjtm

txmack said:


> Tell me which one to get! I'll try it. Confession: I am fixing to do a search because I didn't remember there was a difference between a 7025 and a 12ax7!



They are interchangeable


----------



## rjtm

txmack said:


> ...And the clean channel is just the sweetest blues tone...can you tell I wish I was playing?



Its so true. The clean channel has such good dynamics. Even the dirty channel does. If you want a sweet blues tone, go on the lead channel and crank it loud, gain around 5, but roll your guitar volume to around 3 and your tone knob down to around 6 on the bridge and lower on the neck, so you just get the nice powertube overdrive, with the triode mode (50 watt switch) to make it sound bluesier. Its just awesome.

(The settings I said might vary because of guitar and the tubes in the amp, but try it around these settings until you find the perfect blues tone)


----------



## slash38

Got a pretty good Van Halen sound outta my amp. I keep he same settings and all i used was a boost and that did it. I love my amp.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

txmack said:


> Tell me which one to get! I'll try it. Confession: I am fixing to do a search because I didn't remember there was a difference between a 7025 and a 12ax7!



look into a RCA


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> Got a pretty good Van Halen sound outta my amp. I keep he same settings and all i used was a boost and that did it. I love my amp.



What are your EQ settings and what pedals were you using?


----------



## txmack

rjtm said:


> What are your EQ settings and what pedals were you using?



Yes, dotell!


----------



## txmack

rjtm said:


> Its so true. The clean channel has such good dynamics. Even the dirty channel does. If you want a sweet blues tone, go on the lead channel and crank it loud, gain around 5, but roll your guitar volume to around 3 and your tone knob down to around 6 on the bridge and lower on the neck, so you just get the nice powertube overdrive, with the triode mode (50 watt switch) to make it sound bluesier. Its just awesome.
> 
> (The settings I said might vary because of guitar and the tubes in the amp, but try it around these settings until you find the perfect blues tone)



I'll try that. I guess my triode mode is 25 watts. I'm on the 2553. Over the years this is the third 2553 I have owned. I like 50 watt amps and I dig the small box size. Sadly, this is the first one I have had that is black, what a dumbass (but hey I am sure I was broke) I was to sell the silver ones. 

I don't understand why these are less valued, but I am glad! 

I will buy a 100 watt eventually. And a combo also.


----------



## slash38

My amp settings are 9 6 7 6 Volume is whatever you want. And gain is 6 1/2. The pedal i was using is a MXR 10 Band EQ. And those are my settings and pedal i used.


----------



## slash38

And as you guys know i have the jubilee, so that's why i didn't say presence etc. I just gave you the number so when you look at the front panel you'll know.


----------



## redscott131

txmack said:


> .......I have one nos Phillips 12ax7. Which socket will it be of best use in the jubilee?



From the 2555SL handbook....


----------



## rjtm

redscott131 said:


> From the 2555SL handbook....



Oh ok thanks redscott! So the first premp tube is the preamp stages, then second is for more tone, and the third is pi


----------



## newbies

Damn I love all this jubilee talk!!


----------



## guitargoalie

hey jube owners, it's been a long time dream of mine to own one of these beauties, unfortunately, i could only afford a dsl50 at the time, so I've been trying real hard to nail the jube tone. If anyone here owns a dsl and would like to chime in, please do! I'm recording some tones for u guys to critique in a bit


----------



## Snakeface

the DSL is too bright for Jubilee tone and the Jubilee has an unique sound and feel when you play it....I tried to get a similar tone with my JVM205h and it's impossible


----------



## Snakeface

Zakk's rig for No Rest for the Wicked....what do I see there ? Jubilees


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> Zakk's rig for No Rest for the Wicked....what do I see there ? Jubilees



Nice! I didnt know Zakk used Jubilees too!


----------



## RickyLee

guitargoalie said:


> hey jube owners, it's been a long time dream of mine to own one of these beauties, unfortunately, i could only afford a dsl50 at the time, so I've been trying real hard to nail the jube tone. If anyone here owns a dsl and would like to chime in, please do! I'm recording some tones for u guys to critique in a bit



My back and right leg is in agony - but I am currently propped up somewhat on my living room floor and have my DSL100 opened up doing a few more tweaks along the lines of what we were discussing.

I have to tell you that my DSL is just sounding incredible. Right now I am going to AB the DSL with the stock .1uF presence cap vs. a .68uF cap, hopefully my back and leg holds up to this freakin pain.



You need to do some of those mods we discussed and you will not be worrying about the Jubilee tone.

Trust me as I have two Jubilee's . . .


----------



## guitargoalie

lol man your in agonizing pain and your worrying about switching out dsl circuit board components, and alright I believe you haha. For now, I'm gonna buy two jj's for v1 and v2, as i've heard numerous times that it'll make the amp darker. Once i replace the power tubes, i'll get it biased, and possibly modded with jen's specs


----------



## rjtm

guitargoalie said:


> lol man your in agonizing pain and your worrying about switching out dsl circuit board components, and alright I believe you haha. For now, I'm gonna buy two jj's for v1 and v2, as i've heard numerous times that it'll make the amp darker. Once i replace the power tubes, i'll get it biased, and possibly modded with jen's specs



Yeah, sadly the DSL cant really sound like the Jubilee. Its thinner, and is a lot brighter. What you can do is put JJ's in it like you are doing (put all JJ's, even power tubes). Use the green channel and boost it, as it is thicker than the red channel. Try to sell your cab and get V30's to get some mids. After that, to make it sound more like a Jubilee, you might have to go in the circuit board and alter some stuff


----------



## guitargoalie

well for the tubes, the loudest I put my master on is 2-3 at home, so I dont think the power tubes are justifiable right now, i'll replace the v1 and 2 for sure,not sure if 3 and 4 are worth taming the brightness either. 

I have a 1x12 open back with a v30, I may close it off, but I also loose some high mids along with the sharp highs (have put boards up against the back to try)

I was just recently playing around with the boosts on my podxt live and the chandler tube driver model works nice as a really transparent boost but makes green a bit tighter, and lastly would be the mods

thanks tho


----------



## rjtm

No problem. Tell us how your progress and we can help you out with that.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Congrats on 1000 post!!!!!!!!


----------



## rjtm

Wait, who are you talking to?


----------



## RickyLee

guitargoalie said:


> lol man your in agonizing pain and your worrying about switching out dsl circuit board components, and alright I believe you haha. For now, I'm gonna buy two jj's for v1 and v2, as i've heard numerous times that it'll make the amp darker. Once i replace the power tubes, i'll get it biased, and possibly modded with jen's specs




LOL

I had a good position on the floor where that bulged disk was not pushing against the nerve too bad. I was able to get a few mods completed. But then the pain started escalating pretty bad when I stood up to put a few tools away on the table. Then the PAIN got REAL bad to where I had to double up the dose of morphine and dilaudid!! I am back in bed with the ice packs again. Really getting bummed I can't stand up and play my guitar much less do much else. Just need all you forum guys to keep new posts goin' here so I have something to read! LOL

But I have to tell you, my DSL100 is just amazing after a few strategic modifications. I looked at the 2203/2204 preamp schematic and changed a few more things on the DSL towards that direction. And I also implemented a few Jubilee values into a few gain stages as well. And I changed the presence circuit cap from .1uF to .68uF. But for some reason, it does not make that big of an impact on the DSL like it did on my 4010 & 2555 amps. 

Installing the JJ ECC83S tubes will help darken your DSL a bit. But really, it comes down to getting a few of those modifications started to get you more where you want to be.





rjtm said:


> Yeah, sadly the DSL cant really sound like the Jubilee. Its thinner, and is a lot brighter. What you can do is put JJ's in it like you are doing (put all JJ's, even power tubes). Use the green channel and boost it, as it is thicker than the red channel. Try to sell your cab and get V30's to get some mids. After that, to make it sound more like a Jubilee, you might have to go in the circuit board and alter some stuff



If you could hear my DSL100 in person, you would not be using the words "thinner" and "a lot brighter". And my Red channel Lead 1 is now the best mode on my DSL. When I switch between Green Crunch and Red Lead 1, the difference is how I think this amp should be: Lead 1 is an extension of Crunch with more gain from the added gain stage. No more strange EQ differences between the channels.




longfxukxnhair said:


> Congrats on 1000 post!!!!!!!!



Longhair is talkng about this thread exceeding 1000 posts.


----------



## longfxukxnhair

rjtm said:


> Wait, who are you talking to?



Im talking to you guys and reaching 1000 post in this thread


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> Im talking to you guys and reaching 1000 post in this thread



Oh! Woohoo I didnt notice that! 

This thread is going well. 1000 posts all about Jubilees!


----------



## longfxukxnhair

Well, there are some girly pics in here


----------



## rjtm

longfxukxnhair said:


> Well, there are some girly pics in here



Well with a few exceptions of course


----------



## longfxukxnhair

I do like the boobies. And what goes better with rock and roll and amps? BOOBIES!


----------



## Snakeface

we learn to play guitar, we argue with our parents because of the noise, get kicked out of the house, abandon school, try to get a job to get a decent guitar, you get a Les Paul or a Strat, you sound like shit through the practice amp, you practice some more, you work some more, you buy a Marshall, you find your tone, you start a band, you book some gigs....and all that for what ??? BOOBIES !!! to play on stage, impress chicks, get paid and laid ..so...yes, BOOBIES play an important role


----------



## guitargoalie

swapped out the china 12ax7b's for jj's in v1 and v2 and the difference is awesome. I recorded two clips and you can hear the harsh highs are gone, it didnt sound that big of a difference earlier, but playing it now, i can put my eq up higher and its still nice and dark! Along with putting some wood panels behind the cab, my tone is coming along quite nicely , will have clips up in a few minutes


----------



## rjtm

GUYS GUESS WHAT! NEW MOTHER FUCKING GUITAR DAY!!!!  

IM SO FUCKING EXCITED! MY FIRST GIBSON FLYING V AND MY FIRST FLOYD ROSE GUITAR! AND FINALLY, CLEAR PICKUPS! I just played it and it was so fucking clear! (a little harsh and thin, but still sounds awesome!)

My Jubilee sounds so good now. The guitar feels AMAZING and so nice, looks sexy as fuck, and I feel so good playing through it!


----------



## rjtm

Ill put pics up tomorrow


----------



## guitargoalie

nice rjtm! what model flying v? does it have burstbucker pros? those came in my lp and they are on the harsh side.

heres my comparison, 0-0:18 is the stock china tube, then from then on its the new jj's, i put the mic off axis, wat do u guys think

jj vs china.wav - 4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download


----------



## rjtm

guitargoalie said:


> nice rjtm! what model flying v? does it have burstbucker pros? those came in my lp and they are on the harsh side.
> 
> heres my comparison, 0-0:18 is the stock china tube, then from then on its the new jj's, i put the mic off axis, wat do u guys think
> 
> jj vs china.wav - 4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download



Nice! Sounds more warm and less harsh. The Gibson I got today is a Gibson Flying V Tremolo. It comes with the 500t and the 496r, which I tried. I haven't broken them in yet, but so far they sound a little thin and harsh, but definitely very articulate for how hot they are. 

Here's the link for it:

Gibson.com: Gibson Flying V Tremolo

By the way, how do you record? I know you're on a budget, and it was a pretty nice and clear recording, so I was wondering how you recorded that so I can get some nice and clear recordings without spending too much money


----------



## guitargoalie

thats a nice lookin guitar, the floyd will be tons of fun, and actually stay in tune with the locking nut. 

I record with an sm58, pointed a bit off axis 2inches or so away from the cloth. I plug that into an xlr-1/4" converter, which goes into my line6 guitar port (just a normal usb interface) then on the software, i just set it for a dry signal (no mic pre models, although they can change the tone and emulate some cool preamps), boost it with the 18db+ setting if the amps quiet (that clip was mv on 1), then record into ableton live 8.


----------



## rjtm

guitargoalie said:


> thats a nice lookin guitar, the floyd will be tons of fun, and actually stay in tune with the locking nut.
> 
> I record with an sm58, pointed a bit off axis 2inches or so away from the cloth. I plug that into an xlr-1/4" converter, which goes into my line6 guitar port (just a normal usb interface) then on the software, i just set it for a dry signal (no mic pre models, although they can change the tone and emulate some cool preamps), boost it with the 18db+ setting if the amps quiet (that clip was mv on 1), then record into ableton live 8.



Damn, so you have equipment...  I would buy it but I'd rather spend on other stuff though. I mean I could try recording somewhere else than the bassy and echoy room I play in but I dont know if an iPad would do the job


----------



## guitargoalie

lol yea some camera mics can sound alright, just don't overload it, ud have to play pretty quiet. that setup is only like 100 for the 58, and u can find a cheap usb interface on musiciansfriend, the recording software doesn't matter, audacity is fine and free, i just torrented ableton and i like only use the bare minimum but its nice. Do u have any clips/vids up already?


----------



## rjtm

guitargoalie said:


> lol yea some camera mics can sound alright, just don't overload it, ud have to play pretty quiet. that setup is only like 100 for the 58, and u can find a cheap usb interface on musiciansfriend, the recording software doesn't matter, audacity is fine and free, i just torrented ableton and i like only use the bare minimum but its nice. Do u have any clips/vids up already?



Thanks for that info. I guess I'll see what I can do. No I dont have any clips up. I was planning on putting some but I cant make a good recording


----------



## slash38

I have my flip and the mic isn't that bad. I have to start making more video's again but who has the time.


----------



## Si.

guitargoalie said:


> nice rjtm! what model flying v? does it have burstbucker pros? those came in my lp and they are on the harsh side.
> 
> heres my comparison, 0-0:18 is the stock china tube, then from then on its the new jj's, i put the mic off axis, wat do u guys think
> 
> jj vs china.wav - 4shared.com - music and mp3 sharing - download



Sounds real nice, what settings were you using?


----------



## guitargoalie

thanks man, eq was p4 t4 m6 b6, volume 1 gain 6


----------



## Si.

Well, Finally got a pair of V30s fitted to my 1936 cab and WOW it makes a huge difference, the SL really does got well with those speakers.


----------



## rjtm

Si. said:


> Well, Finally got a pair of V30s fitted to my 1936 cab and WOW it makes a huge difference, the SL really does got well with those speakers.



Congrats! It really does make a difference. So far, quite a few people on this thread have gotten V30's with their Jubilee and love them.


----------



## slash38

^ Me next.


----------



## slash38

Ok so i had my amp on stand by, i went to turn it off and the sound came back on for like 2 seconds then went off. What's this mean.


----------



## Snakeface

slash38 said:


> Ok so i had my amp on stand by, i went to turn it off and the sound came back on for like 2 seconds then went off. What's this mean.



it's perfectly fine and normal....mine does that too


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface, how do your 500t and 496r sound so good?  Mine sound really harsh and thin. My theory is that they are not broken in yet, but they sound terrible so far


----------



## Snakeface

back off the volume on the guitar...for the bridge, I keep it around 4-5 and on the neck I keep the volume on 8 and the tone on 7....I don't know, I kinda dig them now but I'll change them next week with some SD Alnico II Pros (regular not the slash signature)...i hope they're not very bright.


----------



## guitargoalie

rjtm said:


> Snakeface, how do your 500t and 496r sound so good?  Mine sound really harsh and thin. My theory is that they are not broken in yet, but they sound terrible so far



i'd assume they are like a hotter bb pro, and tbh I've NEVER used the volume or tone dials on any guitar i play unless i want to clean up the dirt (ie panama breakdown). Just today, i decided to back off the volume and turn the amp gain up a bit more, the tone is quite warmer and less bright, try the bridge volume on 8, it seems the sharpness fades away right around there. 

to think all this time the other tonal possibilities  bonamassa plays with his volumes constantly, but i find the tone dial useless once u get below 7 or so, way too muddy


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> back off the volume on the guitar...for the bridge, I keep it around 4-5 and on the neck I keep the volume on 8 and the tone on 7....I don't know, I kinda dig them now but I'll change them next week with some SD Alnico II Pros (regular not the slash signature)...i hope they're not very bright.





guitargoalie said:


> i'd assume they are like a hotter bb pro, and tbh I've NEVER used the volume or tone dials on any guitar i play unless i want to clean up the dirt (ie panama breakdown). Just today, i decided to back off the volume and turn the amp gain up a bit more, the tone is quite warmer and less bright, try the bridge volume on 8, it seems the sharpness fades away right around there.
> 
> to think all this time the other tonal possibilities  bonamassa plays with his volumes constantly, but i find the tone dial useless once u get below 7 or so, way too muddy



Thanks guys. It really sucks I havent played through any good pickups into my Jubilee. Poor Jubilee  But ok I'll try that. I remember I was playing Panama just today and it did sound a lot less harsh under around 6 - 8, so I'll try that. Thanks.

Also guitargoalie, I use the volume knob, but I almost never use the tone knob. Honestly, I dont know how people use it, unless you change it in the beginning of a song for a song. I dont understand how it could be used throughout the song honestly.


----------



## guitargoalie

woman tone on the neck pickup for solos, thats all i can think of lol


----------



## rjtm

guitargoalie said:


> woman tone on the neck pickup for solos, thats all i can think of lol



 good point


----------



## Snakeface

I always play with the tone knob on my Les Paul and not only on the neck pickup but also on the bridge pickup...some songs require less output or a darker tone and instead of playing with the amp's settings, you play with the guitar's knobs, that's why they are there...also, some parts of a song may require a slight change in tone to make it more musical and powerful...with some experience of live playing, you get to discover and understand more the guitar...


----------



## slash38

Ok Snakeface. i was just wondering i thought it was bad. Thanks.


----------



## Snakeface

are the alnico II pro's spongy ? I like that feel from pickups, the Jubilee is a bit spongy too when you play it, so it will add more to that feeling...his tone is really spongy in this video...

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIfj7Bw9dKs]Slash Solo and Godfather Theme Live in Paris, 1992 - YouTube[/ame]

haha, whenever I see that video, I want a Goldtop


----------



## gotzz

slash38 said:


> Ok so i had my amp on stand by, i went to turn it off and the sound came back on for like 2 seconds then went off. What's this mean.



it means that you should wait just a bit more before you turn it off. happened to me too. I don't know if it's healthy or not


----------



## slash38

gotzz said:


> it means that you should wait just a bit more before you turn it off. happened to me too. I don't know if it's healthy or not



Snakeface said it happens to him to. This is the first time it did it. So im not worried. I also asked my friend he said it's nothing. But if anyone disagree's and knows why this happened please tell me.


----------



## gotzz

wait for a minute before you shut it off, that's what I meant


----------



## Si.

Mine does it too, don't think its a problem it's probably just the caps discharging.


----------



## Neylus

I finally received my 1960AV cab... but the jubilee is not here yet.
Anyway, the cab sounds so nice, it's a little bit harsh but I kinda like that ! 
Sounds awesome with my 2203 !


----------



## slash38

^ Post a video man. We wanna here it! And good luck with it. \m/


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> I finally received my 1960AV cab... but the jubilee is not here yet.
> Anyway, the cab sounds so nice, it's a little bit harsh but I kinda like that !
> Sounds awesome with my 2203 !



Yeah post a video! Plus, it might sound harsh because it probably needs to break in a little bit.


----------



## Neylus

rjtm said:


> Yeah post a video! Plus, it might sound harsh because it probably needs to break in a little bit.



I want it to break up, what do I have to do?


----------



## rjtm

To break the speaker in, just ask snakeface. He broke his in in like 4 hours  

Basically you have to crank it really loud and solo and play a lot of power chords repeatedly, not like a song, but just keep randomly soloing and playing power chords hard and loud, with the EQ knobs all around 9 or 10


----------



## guitargoalie

the celestion site says play on the clean channel as loud as u can without hurting your ears, bass and mids on full, treble at half, and play power chords  i should probably do that myself, who knows, might get rid of the shrill v30 highs


----------



## Neylus

Here's the video of the new cab, it was exactly at the moment i plugged the amp for the first time since 1 month !! 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlyMTCrlVgs]1984 Marshall JCM 800 2203 w/ 1960AV (V30's) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## slash38

Nice man^ Keep playing.


----------



## slash38

It's a blackberry camera so i know it's not the best quality. But here is my setup.




.


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> Here's the video of the new cab, it was exactly at the moment i plugged the amp for the first time since 1 month !!
> 
> 1984 Marshall JCM 800 2203 w/ 1960AV (V30's) - YouTube



Sounds good! Try cranking it a little more on crunch mode with the EQ set higher to break it in faster.


----------



## rjtm

slash38 said:


> It's a blackberry camera so i know it's not the best quality. But here is my setup.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Looks nice!


----------



## slash38

rjtm said:


> Looks nice!



Thanks man.


----------



## guitargoalie

hey jube owners, since theres a lot of slash fans i thought i'd ask this here, can anyone get THIS lead tone with their jube?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-csPP4Vtkc]Velvet Revolver Jamming Live at Houston - YouTube[/ame]

specifically at 0:39

it extremely thick and creamy, maybe you have to crank it for that?


----------



## Snakeface

I can get that tone ...even at low volumes


----------



## Snakeface

Neylus said:


> I want it to break up, what do I have to do?



Set the Bass and Middle on 10, Treble on 2-3, clean channel (in your case low sensitivity) and play power chords (ac/dc type power chords) while you keep on rising the master volume until you see that the speakers are pushing some air....play for 30min then reduce volume and play at lower volume with the same settings...raise again the volume and play again for about 30min...do this a few times (3-4 times) and they should sound warmer after.


----------



## slash38

Hell yeah i can get that.


----------



## Snakeface

I just got a set of SD Alnico II Pro pickups (the APH-1 not the Slash signature)....can't wait to put them in my Les Paul.


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> I just got a set of SD Alnico II Pro pickups (the APH-1 not the Slash signature)....can't wait to put them in my Les Paul.



Nice! I've been playing my new guitar a lot to break it in and break in the pickups, and they started sounding less shrill. They do sound a lot thicker (especially the neck, sounds very creamy now) compared to before, but still sound thin compared to how my eppi sounds through my Jubilee. Do you think I need to break it in more or is that just how they are?


----------



## guitargoalie

my gibson pickups have more top end, and bite to my epiphone, but they are a still a bit thicker. The epiphones sound duller, and more focused in just mids, which is why you may think they're thicker


----------



## Snakeface

epi pickups are super muddy...i started to like the gibson ceramic pickups but if the SD alnico pros sounds like I think they sound...I'll keep them in and sell the Gibsons


----------



## rjtm

If anyone has a set of p'ups they could sell to me to put in my epiphone, PM me, I'll be interested. I dont really like the 500t/496r or else I'd buy them from longhair


----------



## newbies

I will have a set of burstbucker pros coming out of a Gibson in 2-3 weeks time


----------



## rjtm

Ok PM me when you have them


----------



## rjtm

By the way guys, I found another "volume sweetspot" where the tone sounds amazing on that volume 

Ouput Master: 3 and a half
Lead Master: 5


----------



## slash38

I found a good level for my amp.


----------



## rjtm

Post it


----------



## Neylus

Hey guys ! I received the parts to mod my 2203 with #34, #36, boost solo and FX Loop! I'm happy


----------



## newbies

I am starting to think if I am goin to put $1000 on a 1 watter, I am goin to save my money and hunt down a 100 watt silver jubilee to go with my 50 watter, unless they bring out a big golden that is just too good to let pass!!


----------



## rjtm

newbies said:


> I am starting to think if I am goin to put $1000 on a 1 watter, I am goin to save my money and hunt down a 100 watt silver jubilee to go with my 50 watter, unless they bring out a big golden that is just too good to let pass!!



I think you should wait for the golden Jubilee and depending on how good it is, buy it or dont. Then, if you have extra money or decided not to buy it, go for the 2555


----------



## slash38

Output on 3 and lead master 5.


----------



## rjtm

Thats the one I said


----------



## longfxukxnhair

newbies said:


> I am starting to think if I am goin to put $1000 on a 1 watter, I am goin to save my money and hunt down a 100 watt silver jubilee to go with my 50 watter, unless they bring out a big golden that is just too good to let pass!!



I wouldnt buy the 1 watt. I have been giving some info about what will come out this year. I would wait. Thats all I can say.


----------



## rjtm

So yeah here are the volume sweet spots together that I've found:

Output: 3/3and a half 
Lead: 5

Output: 4 and a half/5
Lead: 8

Output: 6
Lead: 10


----------



## rjtm

So if you are playing around each of those volumes, you might as well put those settings on for the volume to make it sound the best it can!


----------



## txmack

I got my heart broke last weekend!
Two nights same club.
Friday night with 2553... Love the sounds, but clean wouldn't stay clean for aggressive funk strumming, and overall it was hard to hear this head even with monitors up pretty good.

(it's a big eight piece band, horns etc)

Saturday night, back to Mesa mark v head. Sounded really good, really full and cut through easily. It was fabulous, really. 

But it wasn't the Jube tone I love. Would the clean on the hundred watt amp work any better or do I just need to give up on the Jube for this band?

We play from 50's through current r and b and dance music. With some blues ballad stuff and some good crunchy rock tones work there way in there as well.


----------



## txmack

Oh, other piece of the puzzle...I don't use a tray. I use an r9 and a prs Santana three.


----------



## RickyLee

txmack said:


> I got my heart broke last weekend!
> Two nights same club.
> Friday night with 2553... Love the sounds, but clean wouldn't stay clean for aggressive funk strumming, and overall it was hard to hear this head even with monitors up pretty good.
> 
> (it's a big eight piece band, horns etc)
> 
> Saturday night, back to Mesa mark v head. Sounded really good, really full and cut through easily. It was fabulous, really.
> 
> But it wasn't the Jube tone I love. Would the clean on the hundred watt amp work any better or do I just need to give up on the Jube for this band?
> 
> We play from 50's through current r and b and dance music. With some blues ballad stuff and some good crunchy rock tones work there way in there as well.


When you say "clean", are you referring to the Clean channel? Or are you rolling back the guitar volume on the Lead channel?


----------



## txmack

Clean channel.
When I am just playing by myself, it 's perfect.
Get the band all cranking up and it gets buried in the din, turn it up and it gets overdriven.


----------



## jorual

Hi folks.

I am recording some demos on Jubilee with video included. As soon as I get them I will post them here.


----------



## RickyLee

txmack said:


> Clean channel.
> When I am just playing by myself, it 's perfect.
> Get the band all cranking up and it gets buried in the din, turn it up and it gets overdriven.



How are you turning up the Clean channel? Turning up the Output Master and turning down the Lead channel's Lead Master?


----------



## txmack

Ummm, yes I turned up the output master, but don't think I was moving lead master, because it wasn't just a whole lot louder than lead.


----------



## txmack

Than clean I mean.


----------



## Snakeface

back off the gain on the amp and it should stay clean....I've never used the clean channel on my Jubilee...actually, that's what I love about the amp...on the clean channel with the gain maxed you get a sweet bluesy overdriven tone.


----------



## Snakeface

My new toy : American Fender Stratocaster Standard 



 Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and my two other Les Pauls 



 U


----------



## txmack

Snakeface said:


> back off the gain on the amp and it should stay clean....I've never used the clean channel on my Jubilee...actually, that's what I love about the amp...on the clean channel with the gain maxed you get a sweet bluesy overdriven tone.



So, lower than 6.5 on the input?

And even with 50 watts, I should have enought headroom, right?

Thanks for the help, btw, guys!


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> back off the gain on the amp and it should stay clean....I've never used the clean channel on my Jubilee...actually, that's what I love about the amp...on the clean channel with the gain maxed you get a sweet bluesy overdriven tone.





txmack said:


> So, lower than 6.5 on the input?
> 
> And even with 50 watts, I should have enought headroom, right?
> 
> Thanks for the help, btw, guys!



Yeah its probably the gain. Just lower the gain a little, and you should be good. There should be enough headroom, depending on how loud you play, but the jubilee doesnt break up too easily anyways


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> back off the gain on the amp and it should stay clean....I've never used the clean channel on my Jubilee...actually, that's what I love about the amp...on the clean channel with the gain maxed you get a sweet bluesy overdriven tone.



Yeah clean channel on the rhythm clip with some gain and cranked is like a pure classic rock, overdriven tone


----------



## rjtm

Snakeface said:


> My new toy : American Fender Stratocaster Standard
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> and my two other Les Pauls
> 
> 
> 
> U



Congrats! I have yet to put up pics of my new guitar...


----------



## Snakeface

thx...yeah, you should upload not only pics but some videos of that fine explorer through the Jube...doesn't matter if it's not super high quality...just record with the ipad and upload on youtube


----------



## rjtm

Alright. I think its time to record it  Ill get the V and Jube recording up ASAP


----------



## Snakeface

I'm starting to love the tone I'm getting from the Jub on the low power mode


----------



## rjtm

I'm starting to love my Jubilee more and more in general  

A never-ending honeymoon period!


----------



## slash38

Jubilee's are fucking awesome dude!!


----------



## slash38

So seems like all this time i had been using G12T-75's, not even greenbacks. But now i am selling it or going to trade it in for a used vintage 30 cab.


----------



## alex1978

hi all

i have a totally standard 2558, with 2x12 16 ohm vintage 30s. what should the impendance setting be plz? have read lots but can t find exact answer. tx in advance


----------



## jnelson.gf

I saw some of you posting about pickups, I bought an epi a while back that had a duncan invader in it. I thought what is this ugly thing? That thing is wicked, it is hotter than an active emg!!!! I dont know if you have checked them out, but you can used ones for around $40 on ebay.


----------



## Keaulana

Hi guys, just sent an email to marshall asking for a silver jubilee reissue. I own one and want another one. I know there are a lot of jubilee fans out there hunting one. This is the website let's ask them for a jubilee reissue. It's been a long wait already!!!!

This is the link:

Marshall Amps :: Contact Us


----------



## Adwex

alex1978 said:


> hi all
> 
> i have a totally standard 2558, with 2x12 16 ohm vintage 30s. what should the impendance setting be plz? have read lots but can t find exact answer. tx in advance



If they are both 16 ohm speakers, they are wired in parallel for a total of 8 ohms.


----------



## goldtop0

Hi fellas, I'm wanting to know about the 2551 Jubilee Cabinets. 
Do you know if they are all wood? or part wood part MDF(the back panel) as with other cabs that M make. 
The reason I ask is that the basketweave 1960HW cabs are all baltic birch ply and to my ears they're a really good sound. 
Hope you can help.


----------



## Keaulana

goldtop0 said:


> Hi fellas, I'm wanting to know about the 2551 Jubilee Cabinets.
> Do you know if they are all wood? or part wood part MDF(the back panel) as with other cabs that M make.
> The reason I ask is that the basketweave 1960HW cabs are all baltic birch ply and to my ears they're a really good sound.
> Hope you can help.



It's the same cabinet, different tolex. Sent an email to marshall last week and that was the answer they gave me. It is not worth it to get it if you are paying more than a regular 1960 cab.


----------



## alex1978

Adwex said:


> If they are both 16 ohm speakers, they are wired in parallel for a total of 8 ohms.




many tx for confirming adwex


----------



## goldtop0

Keaulana said:


> It's the same cabinet, different tolex. Sent an email to marshall last week and that was the answer they gave me. It is not worth it to get it if you are paying more than a regular 1960 cab.




Thanks for your reply but I'm a still a little confused.Could you please explain the answer Marshall gave you. 
For example, did M say that the Silver Jubilee cabs are made the same as their regular 1960 cabs but with the silver tolex.And that means ply wood all round with a MDF back panel?


----------



## AustinShark

i currently own 2 1987 Jubilee cabs--silver. I've had 3.
All 3 of them are baltic birch cabs--made in '87--the year of the Jub series. 
they are sampled "BB" in green on the inside.
they're heavier.


----------



## redscott131

Anyone else use JJ-KT 77 tubes in their power section in their jubilee? Really dig the sound they produce.


----------



## rjtm

I've never tried them before, but they seem like they'd make the Jubilee a metal monster


----------



## Neylus

I finally received my 2555 SLASH JUBILEE right now, it's awesome, beautiful, but I can't play it, I have to change the Output Transformer !! I'm so sad !!!


----------



## Neylus

Here are the photos of my amp : 






















Please look at the last photo, with the Output Transformer : I saw that cables are missing in the left side of the transformer, is that the problem ?


----------



## Snakeface

wow..tooo bad you have to change the output transformer...that slash jub is in mint condition


----------



## Neylus

Snakeface said:


> wow..tooo bad you have to change the output transformer...that slash jub is in mint condition



I can't wait 3 weeks to order a transformer... Having a Jubilee unplayable, it's pure torture


----------



## slash38

Don't worry it's worth the wait. You'll love it after it's repaired.


----------



## Neylus

What are the better preamp and power tubes for the 2555 ?


----------



## redscott131

Neylus said:


> I saw that cables are missing in the left side of the transformer, is that the problem ?



Bummer! That doesn't look right. Every 2555SL I've ever seen has cables running on the left and the right sides. Here is an example of what it's suppose to look like.











Is it the original transformer? Does it still have the white DRAGNALL sticker on it (_should be located on very top of the transformer_)?


----------



## jorual

Hi friends.

Here you are a video of mine. Sorry for the sound quality. It is a bit low of volume.

Anyway I need to change tubes. They are not good and old.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KxubV9ovh9A&feature=plcp&context=C3022fefUDOEgsToPDskIW4fn2HNMJtFJLE2v45t4u]DEMO JUBILEE.mp4 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Si.

really nice demo....


----------



## jorual

Neylus said:


> What are the better preamp and power tubes for the 2555 ?



Hi Neylus.

Frr me a good Tubes for 2555 are JJ on preamp and GT EL34M on the Power Section. On Preamp section the most important is the first one because is the only one Tube taking part into the preamp sound. Second Tube is for Loop and third is the inverter.

The Problem is that EL34M from GT on Power Section only supports 450V on Grid and this amp is Giving 475 / 480 V so in that case you can try TAD EL-34 SVT.

EL34-SVT TAD PREMIUM Matched - TAD Power Tubes SELECTED


----------



## Neylus

Ok thanks for your response, I'm going to order a new transformer and some new tubes.

@jorual : Very nice demo man


----------



## redscott131

Neylus said:


> Ok thanks for your response, I'm going to order a new transformer and some new tubes.
> 
> @jorual : Very nice demo man



You might just want to see if you can get it repaired. That original transformer plays a big role with the 2555SL sound.


----------



## Neylus

This is the transformer i'm getting 
Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 100W Power Transformer with M-6 Upgrade ClassicTone 40-18053

Is it good for the 2555 ?


----------



## elcid

Just wanted to come here and say my 2550 with my King of Tone and my Hot Rails equipped tele fucking rules


----------



## RickyLee

Neylus said:


> This is the transformer i'm getting
> Marshall JCM 800 & JMP Style 100W Power Transformer with M-6 Upgrade ClassicTone 40-18053
> 
> Is it good for the 2555 ?



I was thinking you needed an output transformer?

But that power transformer should be an excellent choice. And as it states, it has that "upgrade of a flux band and M-6 steel lamination for the ultimate in cool running and high performance". 

I used ClassicTone power and output transformers in my Ceriatone Jubilee 2555 Clone. And my amp is awesome. Trust me, I also have a stock '89 Marshall 2550 to compare it to.


----------



## Neylus

RickyLee said:


> I was thinking you needed an output transformer?
> 
> But that power transformer should be an excellent choice. And as it states, it has that "upgrade of a flux band and M-6 steel lamination for the ultimate in cool running and high performance".
> 
> I used ClassicTone power and output transformers in my Ceriatone Jubilee 2555 Clone. And my amp is awesome. Trust me, I also have a stock '89 Marshall 2550 to compare it to.



Ok, thanks a lot buddy !


----------



## rjtm

Neylus said:


> Here are the photos of my amp :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please look at the last photo, with the Output Transformer : I saw that cables are missing in the left side of the transformer, is that the problem ?





Snakeface said:


> wow..tooo bad you have to change the output transformer...that slash jub is in mint condition





Neylus said:


> I can't wait 3 weeks to order a transformer... Having a Jubilee unplayable, it's pure torture



Congrats on finally getting your Jubilee! 

But that really sucks that you have to change the transformer and wait


----------



## rjtm

jorual said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> Here you are a video of mine. Sorry for the sound quality. It is a bit low of volume.
> 
> Anyway I need to change tubes. They are not good and old.
> 
> DEMO JUBILEE.mp4 - YouTube



Sounds great! What are your EQ settings?


----------



## slash38

jorual said:


> Hi friends.
> 
> Here you are a video of mine. Sorry for the sound quality. It is a bit low of volume.
> 
> Anyway I need to change tubes. They are not good and old.
> 
> DEMO JUBILEE.mp4 - YouTube



What are your settings dude?


----------



## slash38

By the way i got a sweet deal on some V30 speakers. Im going to swap them out. Cant wait, at least i will finally have them.


----------



## guitargoalie

rjtm said:


> Sounds great! What are your EQ settings?



x2, cool crunchy tone, attempting to approximate same sound from my dsl now lmao.. is that intro song also you and the 2555? that was cool too


----------



## jorual

slash38 said:


> What are your settings dude?



If you look the video at 0,30 and 2,39 min you will fidn your answer


----------



## codyfarmer

'Ello people. Didn't know there was a dedicated Jube thread or I would have posed this question a while ago. I have an original 2555 Silver Jube head and it's giving me a little static after it's played for about 5 or 10 minutes. Anyone know what could be the cause? I had, not too terribly long before this started, changed the tubes and had it biased, so maybe it's the new tubes? It'd been some time after the tube change that the noise started so I was thinking it may not be the tubes. It's the same sound you hear when you have a cable that's going bad. I replaced the cable thinking that was the problem but it didn't cure it.


----------



## Ewlman

codyfarmer said:


> 'Ello people. Didn't know there was a dedicated Jube thread or I would have posed this question a while ago. I have an original 2555 Silver Jube head and it's giving me a little static after it's played for about 5 or 10 minutes. Anyone know what could be the cause? I had, not too terribly long before this started, changed the tubes and had it biased, so maybe it's the new tubes? It'd been some time after the tube change that the noise started so I was thinking it may not be the tubes. It's the same sound you hear when you have a cable that's going bad. I replaced the cable thinking that was the problem but it didn't cure it.



I can't imagine that retubing and rebiasing would cause that... seems highly unlikly to me.


----------



## Hunted

Hi was wondering if anyone could help shed some light on an issue i have with my Jube, i have a jcm 25/50 2553 head and 2556b cabinet (white'ish/grey) the head seems to be working, as i tried it with a small speaker i had lying around. but i get no sound from the cabinet speaker?? i opened up the speaker cab, all the wires seem to be in place???? could a tube be on its way out? the other speaker i used is very small perhaps not enough juice to run the cabinet?


----------



## Snakeface

killer tone with Jubilee....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rH5CQcltbNo]Joe Bonamassa Inspired Rig - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tjinca1

That nails the tone pretty darn good.


----------



## Keaulana

Now who's talking???????????


----------



## Keaulana

My two Jubis NAked and dressed up!!!!!


----------



## Keaulana

guitargoalie said:


> x2, cool crunchy tone, attempting to approximate same sound from my dsl now lmao.. is that intro song also you and the 2555? that was cool too



The dsl gets very close to a jubilee when playing chords!!, classic channel, crunch engaged and gain all the way up


----------



## Keaulana

rjtm said:


> Oh  That makes sense. Having that many Jubilees (especially stacked like that side by side) would be completely insane (but would still be pretty awesome)



there was a jubilee stack at guitar center in hallandale FL!


----------



## Keaulana

RickyLee said:


> Actually, the Jubilee Lead channel can sound thin with certain EQ settings and certain settings between the Lead Master and Output Master controls.
> 
> Also, I noticed your serial number was very low and makes your 2550 one of the first built. My buddies Silver 2550 is just about 10 digits earlier than yours. His early Jube does some very different things compared to the later ones. His Clean channel is louder than his Lead channel by quite a bit, even with the Lead Master on 10. And we found that his was lacking a bit in bass response. But when we turned his Bass to 10, it came alive. His Bass on 10 is the same as my '89 2550 Bass on 6 to 7. If I put my Bass on 9 or 10 the amp is unplayable - WAY too much bottom end.
> 
> All the comparing we did was after a full retube and bias. We even tried swapping preamp tubes from mine to his/amp to amp.





True!!!! I own 2 jubilees, different circuit and the first one is thinner and a bit brighter. when the bass is increased, the amp gets closed to the latest circuit. To me, the first circuit gets very close to the Use your Illusion tone.


----------



## Keaulana

rjtm said:


> A Jubilee can never sound thin. They are one of the thickest sounding amps ever built, a little thicker than an 800 and a plexi even. The thin and raspyness is because of the power tubes and possibly the preamp tubes. That is exactly what mine sounded like when I got them. It sounded completely worn out, thin, and dead, with almost no gain. I changed the tubes, cleaned the sockets, and got a checkup by the tech, and it became the amp I dreamed of. Whenever you get a used amp, especially that old, you should get the power tubes and preamp tubes changed and the sockets cleaned, and it will become a whole new monster. Try doing that and tell us the results. Trust me, you'll love it



IF you have the earlier version they are thinner than the latest circuit. I own both.


----------



## Madaxeman

Hunted said:


> Hi was wondering if anyone could help shed some light on an issue i have with my Jube, i have a jcm 25/50 2553 head and 2556b cabinet (white'ish/grey) the head seems to be working, as i tried it with a small speaker i had lying around. but i get no sound from the cabinet speaker?? i opened up the speaker cab, all the wires seem to be in place???? could a tube be on its way out? the other speaker i used is very small perhaps not enough juice to run the cabinet?



Unlikely to be that. Maybe the jack is corroded on the cab or the speaker is blown. I'd try it with a mate's cab or take it to shop and try it with one of their cabs...just blag the shop owner you are interested in buying a cab but needed to hear it with your own head.
Where are you Based? If you're anywhere near the South of England you are welcome to try your amp with one of my cabs. I love hearing other people's Jubes, they all sound slightly different.


----------



## Madaxeman

codyfarmer said:


> 'Ello people. Didn't know there was a dedicated Jube thread or I would have posed this question a while ago. I have an original 2555 Silver Jube head and it's giving me a little static after it's played for about 5 or 10 minutes. Anyone know what could be the cause? I had, not too terribly long before this started, changed the tubes and had it biased, so maybe it's the new tubes? It'd been some time after the tube change that the noise started so I was thinking it may not be the tubes. It's the same sound you hear when you have a cable that's going bad. I replaced the cable thinking that was the problem but it didn't cure it.



Could be dirty pots or jacks. 
Could be interference, i.e bad wall voltage. Jubilees are prone to noise due to the way the front panel LED takes unregulated DC supply from the tube heater AC supply rather than having a seperate constant regulated 1A DC supply like some later Marshalls.


----------



## Neylus

Ok guys, I've just ordered a new transformer for my 2555SL Jubilee amp, and a quad of JJ EL34. I'm going to receive that in about 9 days, can't wait !


----------



## slash38

Now i dont know if it's just me. But a lot of people are going for the JCM Slash's. Does anyone else agree? Then again there great amps.


----------



## V-man

It seemes my 2550 is giving me a terrible problem as of today...



Make that a "blessings management issue".


I brought it over to the office to crank at 8 (the magic number for many on these amps). Well, we have quite the "problem/blessings management issue" now. It sounds so fucking intense that I want to leave it here and just crank it at the appropriate times. However, I have a my 1959 RR and 2203KK, each in its own half-stack configuration.

If I bring in the 2250, I will have to remove the 2203KK to the house (then I can't enjoy that to the fullest), OR I would need to leave the head on top of the 2203KK. But then it would be off balance with the RR halfstack, so I would have to being in the Super Bass to balance the number out (which would be an unbalanced 3:1 black-white ratio) OR I'd have to buy another 1959RR.

I think the only sensible solution is going to have to be a bigger office to acommodate 3 half stacks and maybe get another 1959RR just to be safe! Fuck, I LOVE THIS AMP LOUD!


----------



## Neylus

slash38 said:


> Now i dont know if it's just me. But a lot of people are going for the JCM Slash's. Does anyone else agree? Then again there great amps.



I think because it's cheaper than the silver edition


----------



## V-man

Neylus said:


> I think because it's cheaper than the silver edition



Another perk for the 2555SL is that OCD folk (like me) don't have lose more money (and space) buying a silver cab to prevent a mental breakdown.


----------



## Snakeface

so wait...you have 3 halfstacks in your office ??? and i thought I was cool having a Lead 12 in my office...


----------



## V-man

Snakeface said:


> so wait...you have 3 halfstacks in your office ??? and i thought I was cool having a Lead 12 in my office...



Nah, just two but I moved the 2550 in to mess around. 2&1/2 stacks?


----------



## Sir Don

Marshall Jubilee demo avi - YouTube


----------



## tjinca1

V-man said:


> Nah, just two but I moved the 2550 in to mess around. 2&1/2 stacks?


 
What kind of work do you do where you can blast Marshall stacks? Are you hiring?


----------



## tjinca1

Sir Don said:


> Marshall Jubilee demo avi - YouTube


 
Very nice!


----------



## V-man

tjinca1 said:


> What kind of work do you do where you can blast Marshall stacks? Are you hiring?



Good perks, lousy pay, and only interested in secretaries at this time. The "blasting" of course, is after hours or weekends.


----------



## Neylus

This is my favorite thread


----------



## Sir Don

tjinca1 said:


> Very nice!



Thanks mate, cheers.


----------



## Snakeface

orange Jubileeee !!!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v6lLUFuY68A]marshall 2555 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Neylus

sounds nice


----------



## Hollowbody

V-man said:


> Good perks, lousy pay, and only interested in secretaries at this time. The "blasting" of course, is after hours or weekends.




I'm only interested in secretaries, and librarians.


----------



## Hollowbody

It would be cool if they invented a secretarian.


----------



## Spudmurphy

Coaster I picked up when I bought the amp new






Mine next to the limited edition they made with Jaguar cars ??





Bottle of whisky given to me by Jim and his CD amp signed on the back "Dr Jim Marshall OBE 2800 (sic) correctly signed on the rear of the panel 2008




Jim Signing my amp




Me at the Marshall Factory


----------



## Super Marshall

Awesome Amp/Pics Spudmurphy. And I WANT THAT WHISKEY!!! lol


----------



## Neylus

Hey guys, I just received my Classic Tone transformer and a quad of JJ EL34 for the 2555SL Jubilee.
Here is the photo :


----------



## redscott131

Neylus said:


> Hey guys, I just received my Classic Tone transformer and a quad of JJ EL34 for the 2555SL Jubilee.



Nice. Hope it works out for you. It looks well built.


----------



## Neylus

Where goes the black wire of the power switch 5th pin please ? Can I have a photo ? I'd be very nice.


----------



## Neylus

Hello, PLEASE guys, PLEASE !!!!!!
I really need a photo of the chassis of the 2555, I have to see the part of the voltage selector because my tech is not sure for one wiring. 
PLEASE guys if you have time, take a photo of the chassis (voltage selector part) ! That would be SO MUCH appreciated !


----------



## redscott131

Did you check your mail? I sent you a picture of it a couple of days ago.

Anyways, just resent two more your way. Check you Marshall Forum mail inbox when you get the time.


----------



## Neylus

I received the photos, but I don't need a photo of the whole chassis seen from above, but really I have to see the Voltage Selector (120/220/240, not the ohms selector) in the whole photo, in front of the camera. Please !


----------



## Neylus

Pleaaase guys, help ! I can't wait to plug that Jubilee !


----------



## redscott131

Neylus said:


> I received the photos, but I don't need a photo of the whole chassis seen from above, but really I have to see the Voltage Selector (120/220/240, not the ohms selector) in the whole photo, in front of the camera. Please !



Ok. Here you go. Three more pictures of the (location you've requested) are being sent to you. Please check your Marshall Forum inbox, and let me know if this is what you're looking for.


----------



## Neylus

Hey again !
Thanks a lot for all your photos my friend they helped me a lot ! 
I played my Jubilee for the first time this afternoon, and I'm completely happy ! I think that it nails my JCM's tone and I love SO MUCH the voicing of the jub. It's really smooth and have a lot of distortion... Amazing !
I'm HAPPY


----------



## guitargoalie

neylus, how does the real thing compare to your 2203 jubilee switch?


----------



## dismalswamp

I've just acquired a 2553, electronically excellent but cosmetically screwed. Will be having Zilla recover it and replacement knobs, handles, corners have been ordered. Anyone know where to get a replacement front panel? The chrome type.
Thanks


----------



## Neylus

Here's a little soloing clip of my 2555SL Jubilee (on soundcloud, no downloads).
Output Master was on 8 i think for that clip. Sounds totally awesome :

2555SL Jubilee by Neylus on SoundCloud - Create, record and share your sounds for free

EDIT : Here's the clean sound :

http://soundcloud.com/neylus/2555sl-jubilee-clean-sound


----------



## rjtm

How are you liking your Jubilee Neylus?


----------



## RickyLee

Have any of you fellas tinkered with beefing up your Jubilee's by adding cathode bypass caps to any of the un-bypassed gain stages?

Or have any of you tried adding a Resonance control as well?


----------



## hellride

I'm about to get me a 2550. Great amp! But the silver tolex has got at a fair amount of dirt on it. How can I clean it? With what?


----------



## RickyLee

I just ran my '89 Marshall 2550 Black Jubilee against my new Ceriatone 2555 Jubilee Clone once again this afternoon. I used an ABY switch and ran them into my stereo 2X12 with two matching G12-65's. I found that the gain and growl is identical in both amps. But there was a particular frequency in the EQ voicing that I could not get to match up between both amps. Now of course, there's just way too many variables between both amps for them to be tonally identical anyway. Just in tubes and transformers, there is a big disparity alone. But I ended up finding something else very interesting: The two G12-65's were slightly giving off a difference in the varied EQ frequencies I was hearing. Which also might be why this cab sounds so good.

Basically, I could not set the EQ on each amp to get them to match up completely. Most of the difference was in the upper mids, as the Marshall had just a touch more than the Ceriatone. And then besides a worlds apart difference in transformer types AND 50W vs. 100W and where the Master Volume gets set to even out both amps. I am going to go try one more thing for my curiosity. I have always loved the Chinese 12AX7's in my Marshall 2550 as they always seemed to sweeten up the mids. The 2555 Clone has a NOS Mullard 12AX7 in V1 with the Marshall 2550 running a Chinese 12AX7 in V1. I am going to compare again, then swap V1 tubes to see if the China tube is a good part of those upper mids as well. 

Also, I already removed a few mods I did to the 2555 Clone as it was just too much gain (lowered B+ in the preamp & 220uF cathode bypass cap on V2A).


----------



## mickeydg5

*Ricky*

I was thinking that placing bypass caps on those stages would primarily give a general volume boost.

If you get your 2555 clone and 2550 to sound close, than that is saying a lot especially with all the different components. Getting two identical amplifiers to sound the same is hard enough.

A 220uF, jesss.


----------



## RickyLee

mickeydg5 said:


> *Ricky*
> 
> I was thinking that placing bypass caps on those stages would primarily give a general volume boost.
> 
> If you get your 2555 clone and 2550 to sound close, than that is saying a lot especially with all the different components. Getting two identical amplifiers to sound the same is hard enough.
> 
> A 220uF, jesss.



LOL Yeah, you know it. But I had put the Ceriatone 2555 back to stock before I did the comparison with the Marshall 2550. Adding that bypass cap - or any value cap for that matter to the V2A stage in the Jubilee gives it quite a bit more overall volume/loudness. It makes the Jubilee Output Master react almost like the Master Volume on a 2204/2203. But it affected by FX loop in a negative way as well. Too much signal for a few stomp pedals in the loop. 

That 220uF acted the same on that Jubilee stage as a 22uF, so I just grabbed the 220uF as it was a brand new cap I had on my Traynor a few months back - that I had removed from the Traynor as well. It was part of the very first gain stage (cathode bypass cap) on the Bass channel Channel I on my '69 YSR-1. I was initially going for a Plexi type thing on that old Traynor. Then I started jumpering both channel inputs and found I wanted that 220uF lowered to something less beastly on the bottom end. I think I went with something like a 1uF in the end there, and the Bright channel Channel II blended sounds fantastic now.


----------



## mickeydg5

I did not even think that far but yes modifing V2a that way will surely mess with the effects send.


----------



## Neylus

My first performance using the Jubilee ! Awesome tone !

The Shotgun Bandits - Sweet Child o' Mine - YouTube


----------



## perkabrod

Are these the only differences between the pre and post #03100 Jubes?


----------



## Specter500

ayy itss daveee said:


> Owners post pics, clips, and videos of your Jub!
> 
> 
> 
> Grey Tolex, Black Tolex, Slash Model, Combo.. Whatever!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To commemorate his 50 years in music and 25 years in the amplifier business, Jim Marshall introduced a limited edition collection of tube amps and cabinets in 1987. The amps, based on the 2203 and 2204 master volume designs, were known as the "25/50 Silver Jubilee" Series models. The products were distinctive, with their silver vinyl covering and chrome panels. They also featured a special commemorative plastic plate on each amp, a copy of which appears below.
> 
> As a special tie-in with the 25/50 theme, Marshall introduced a half-power mode so that the user could select either 25/50 watts on the 50 watt models, or 50/100 watts on the 100 watt models. This feature has been carried over into the JCM 900 series amps, but only on the 100 watt models. 25/50 Silver Jubilee Commemorative Plaque
> The Jubilee Series amps also featured quiet switching between lead and rhythm channels. When the 1987 sales year ended, the special models were added into the existing JCM 800 line-up as the Custom Series (although they were sold in the traditional black vinyl after the Jubilee year was over). The model numbers for these amps were prefixed by a "JS" (Jubilee Series) after 1987.
> 
> It's interesting to note that Marshall did not produce a 100 watt combo model during their 25/50 anniversary year.
> 
> And of course, no story of the Silver Jubilee line would be complete without mentioning its strongest proponent. Guns N' Roses' lead guitarist, Slash, wholeheartedly endorses these amps. So much so, in fact, that Marshall reintroduced the 100 watt model (in black vinyl) as the Slash Limited Edition Signature amplifier in 1996.


I should be picking up a 2550 today, and am super stoked to be apart of the Jube Family!!


----------



## Specter500

OK I just became the proud owner of Jube 0054X with a matching slant cab loaded with G70s. Its mint.. perfect..except the lead master is intermitent and scratchy and maybe the a few other EQ's have a really mild scratch. Regardless shes going in to get a service and new set of tubes.. (yes I'll keep the originals)
Sounds really really nice on the cleans and straight to Rock n Roll heaven with the right amount of gain.. Im in love.. Dont know what all the fuss is about pre 3100 this thing is amazing and the sweetest thing I've ever heard.
Im a New Marshall owner and she's my first. So if I wanted to spray some tuner cleaner in the lead pot how do you get the knob off... no set screw...on this one.


----------



## Snakeface

you have to remove the chassis and spray some contact cleaner inside the pot and turn it multiple times, also clean the effects loop and footswitch inputs with contact cleaner, they tend to suck tone a lot if they're dirty.


----------



## Specter500

Yea I pulled on it and she wasn't budging, I figured Ill let the amp tech clean her up good.
For tubes he recommended mullards, or =C=, I mentioned JJ and he said he didn't have good results with them.
I need more info before I buy a set, so suggest away guys!!


----------



## Snakeface

I have JJ's right now in my Jubilee and they're not bad, they're reliable and smooth out the fizzyness at low volumes....but I tried recently some preamp tubes and the stock Marshall branded tube sounded the best to me ( i guess they're chinese tubes, i'm not sure), I'll try more preamp tubes today and let you know but Mullard, Winged C's or JJ's are all great tubes.


----------



## Madaxeman

Specter500 said:


> Yea I pulled on on it and she wasn't budging, I figured Ill let the amp tech clean her up good.
> For tubes he recommended mullards, or =C=, I mentioned JJ and he said he didn't have good results with them.
> I need more info before I buy a set, so suggest away guys!!



Personally I don't like JJs in a Jubilee.
I use NOS RFTs that I get for less money than Winged C's. 
Winged C's are also pretty damn good in a Jubilee. 
The OEM valves Marshall used were winged C's in the Jubes. 
I once had a 2553 which ran Mullard EL34s (original) now that sounded fucking sweet.


----------



## Specter500

Thanks for the info guys, I feel like my amp tech is well versed in tubology, and was steering me in the right direction, I think Ill go with =C=. Who got the dirt on best place to get em?


----------



## RickyLee

Just ran my Ceriatone 2555 Jubilee Clone into this JCM800 1936 cab I just picked up. Cab has V30's from 1993.






WOW!!





Then I plugged in my other 1936 cab with G12-65's. I think the V30's do sound a bit better in the Jubilee circuit. And it was even more intense when I ran both cabs together. But the V30's are a bit louder than the 65's and bury them a bit.


----------



## rjtm

Hey guys its been a while sorry ive been quite busy,

So I've been screwing around with the Jubilee a lot, and it is a beast. I recently bought an MXR Custom Badass Modified Overdrive and wow, it just shines on this thing. 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kR3ZwJSLpEw]MXR Custom Badass Modified Overdrive M77 Demo Tommy's Guitar Shop - YouTube[/ame]

Thats a video of it with the JCM 800. If you skip to around 1:40, its just great tone. On the Jubilee it sounds awesome! Sometimes I put it on clean with the rhythm clip engaged and crank it, and it gets a GREAT plexi tone! You guys should try it. Its a great pedal and also works as a great clean boost.


----------



## Neylus

Hey all,
I was playing my jubilee on sunday afternoon, recording it (master at 6-7 etc...) it sounded really awesome. But since that day, when I play it (master at 3-4-5 as always) I can feel A LOT more bass in tone, I really don't know why but it's not like other times, it's REALLY bassy (with the same settings as always!).

Could be something in tubes? Problem or normal thing?
Maybe my speakers just broke in (I bought my 4x12 V30's cab new in january 2012).

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## Neylus

Help?


----------



## Micky

Neylus said:


> Help?



Best to start a new thread - More people might reply...


----------



## Neylus

Changed the pre-amp tubes, seems much better.


----------



## racersteen68

probably a volume thing, i need loads more treble at low volume, as highs are less glassy due to low volume...turn it up loud, and its all changed.


----------



## Snakeface

damn it....an old preamp tube literally broke into pieces in my Jubilee ....I think i'm gonna try a tungsol in V1.


----------



## f-r90

Just bought a 2555SL, my first tube amp actually, had been wanting a jubilee for at least 3 years. Can't wait til it gets here!


----------



## f-r90

After a couple weeks of waiting, my Jubilee has arrived home! It's a 2555SL in pretty mint condition, and man it's a TONE BEAST, what an amp! I'm running it with a 1960bv cab and it's the most responsive amplifier I've ever played through, just incredible 
Anyway, which settings are you running your jubes with? 
I'm still trying to understand how the Output Master and the Lead Master work; as they both affect the lead channel.


----------



## mickeydg5

I think the idea behind the LEAD MASTER volume is to semi-match the volumes of the rythym and lead channels for switching. The OUTPUT MASTER (master volume) controls overall volume of the amplifier.


----------



## rjtm

Hey everyone,

I'm sad to say I'll be selling my Jubilee. I love it a lot and I really dont want to, but I have to. I recently got a YJM and I cannot afford to keep both amps. I have to keep the YJM as it suits my needs better and fits in the mix of my band a lot better. I also need the money. Just thought I should tell you guys so you dont wonder why I sold my Jubilee. I will definitely get one in the future whenever I can. If anyone is looking for an awesome Jubilee and will take care of it, PM me.

rjtm


----------



## Holme

rjtm said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm sad to say I'll be selling my Jubilee. I love it a lot and I really dont want to, but I have to. I recently got a YJM and I cannot afford to keep both amps. I have to keep the YJM as it suits my needs better and fits in the mix of my band a lot better. I also need the money. Just thought I should tell you guys so you dont wonder why I sold my Jubilee. I will definitely get one in the future whenever I can. If anyone is looking for an awesome Jubilee and will take care of it, PM me.
> 
> rjtm


----------



## too4flynchen

1st post. Picked up a 2553 last week for $1300.00 CAD. Can't believe the tone! Im learning all kinds of old metal riffs because alot of them just sound perfect on the lead channel.

Bought a 1936 cab for it with the 2 g12t-75s. Don't know why it gets so much flack...sounds great to these ears! Anyway...heres a pic to add to the collection.


----------



## microhead

can i play, too? maybe an honorary status... even i think this is kinda cheating, but hey it is mine and it is a jubilee, technically. notice the original plastic still on the faceplate...sweet.


----------



## MrBurst

Well I'm in the club now even though I own a 101b, CAA PT100 and a Two Rock Emerald Pro along with a 74 Super Lead and a white 78 JMP Super Lead, I've always lusted after a Jub to add as the crowning jewel to my collection.
So I bought a 2550 last night. I'm going to blend it in with either the Bogner or the Two Rock. I love my 101b but the Marshall has that woody organic tone that I need as well. My Two Rock get's in the ball park but lacks the low end of the Jub. I figure get one now before the prices get even further out of hand.


----------



## Sollazzon

Wohha! Very compliment for the collection!! And For Guitars' Too
..and welcome in the club MrBurst!!!


----------



## MrBurst

Thank you sir good to be here.
These guys are anxiously awaiting it's arrival next week


----------



## microhead

microhead said:


> can i play, too? maybe an honorary status... even i think this is kinda cheating, but hey it is mine and it is a jubilee, technically. notice the original plastic still on the faceplate...sweet.




and here's my 2nd one, just arrived today. not quite as pristine, but still really good shape:







you know, looking at it now, i'm thinking the piping on the one i just got is different. did they switch to a silver piping at some point, or conversely is my other one a later one where they used a gold piping? interesting.


----------



## microhead

MrBurst said:


> Thank you sir good to be here.
> These guys are anxiously awaiting it's arrival next week



i like how the gibsons are in stands but those "crappy fender p.o.s.'s" are on the floor. is there a pecking order at work here, burst?


----------



## MrBurst

microhead said:


> i like how the gibsons are in stands but those "crappy fender p.o.s.'s" are on the floor. is there a pecking order at work here, burst?



Yes and my Gibby's are at the top. Fenders are glorified hockey sticks.
Plus I only have so many of the over priced German made K&M stands and the Gibson's need to be comfortable.


----------



## MrBurst

Just did a trade for another Bogner cab for the Jub when it get's here.


----------



## MrBurst

It's on the UPS truck and out for delivery right now. I pulled my 79 JMP white Super Lead out a couple days ago hoping my Wife won't see the difference when I switch it with the Jubilee.


----------



## MrBurst

Oh my God this amp rocks! It took me a little bit to get it dialed in. I added an old Mullard to V1 and that really made it sound amazing. I have some old Telefunkens laying around and some Siemens that I'm going to try out in the power amp section next but over all it sounds great, really clear and articulate.


----------



## slash38

Jubilee's still selling today even though there used.


----------



## MrBurst

I took my Jubilee out to a private jam last night so I was able to crank it up and oh my God this amp is amazing. I fully understand the hype now. The beauty of this amp is the sweet spot when you have everything on 8 and get those power tubes cooking. The Mullard in V1 makes a huge difference as well even more then the Siemens EL34's. One thing I really liked was being able to drop the volume on my guitar and still get a great lead tone, so fuck channel switching this thing is a work of art. I like it better then my 101b and PT100. It's more organic and woody sounding and fits into the mix better. They say the 100 watter is bigger sounding but I don't think I could have got a bigger fatter sound. Plus the 50 hit's the sweet spot faster but it was still louder then fuck.
I ran through a Glaswerks ported 2x12 loaded with vintage Electro Voice EVL's.
This thing loves the EV's, I highly recommend them in a 2x12 setup.


----------



## Specter500

Where's are you guys buying your tubes, Id like to roll a couple through my 2550.


----------



## MrBurst

Specter500 said:


> Where's are you guys buying your tubes, Id like to roll a couple through my 2550.



I bought my Siemens 12 years ago when the prices were low and never used them but for NOS stuff Ebay is good if your going for new Dougs Tubes is good.
His prices are a bit higher but he burns them in and makes sure they are good to go or he will replace them right away if one s goes out.


----------



## jazzblaster

Hi,

new member here!

here is my amp


----------



## MrBurst

Very nice and a matching cab to boot. I had the option for a matching cab but the shipping from New York would have been a killer plus a prefer Bogner cabs.
But the matching half stack looks so cool.


----------



## newbies

posted this in another thread but never got around to showing my 2553 so here she is!!


----------



## jazzblaster

beautiful!


----------



## MrBurst

So what tubes are you guys running? Mine came with Winged C's and I dropped in some older Mullard's for the preamp section. I'm thinking of pulling the Mullard's and saving them for recording.


----------



## V-man

I have JJs right now. Since I have a 2550, NOS glass will be next. Maybe RFTs


----------



## MrBurst

I'm glad I have a 50 watt it's much cheaper to retube


----------



## Snakeface

MrBurst said:


> I'm glad I have a 50 watt it's much cheaper to retube



yeah, me too I prefer 50w for this reason and I don't need a lot of headroom..

I can't even imagine how much Mesa Boogie users pay for a retube with 10 powertubes and 5 preamp tubes....not to mention NOS tubes.


----------



## MrBurst

Snakeface said:


> yeah, me too I prefer 50w for this reason and I don't need a lot of headroom..
> 
> I can't even imagine how much Mesa Boogie users pay for a retube with 10 powertubes and 5 preamp tubes....not to mention NOS tubes.



My god that would break the bank, you would have to retube with JJ's for sure.
I have a Mesa power amp and it has 8 power tubes alone thank god I never use it. I use my jub as a single channel amp if I'm not pairing it up my Bogner. I found it really versatile when I took it to a jam last week, If I wanted clean it sounded better just rolling off the volume on the guitar.


----------



## jazzblaster

ive had Mesa's before, and it cost me around 200$ for a full retube!


----------



## Neylus

*Just wanted to say that the Jubilee is for me the BEST AMP, I just LOVE mine guys.*


----------



## Snakeface

Neylus, good to see you back on the forum...I agree with you but I still want an AFD100.


----------



## MrBurst

Snakeface said:


> Neylus, good to see you back on the forum...I agree with you but I still want an AFD100.



I had an AFD100 I prefer the Jubilee. It just seemed thin sounding to me and hollow.


----------



## V-man

just turned mine off... For the moment. it's calling me back!


----------



## MrBurst

V-man said:


> just turned mine off... For the moment. it's calling me back!




I'm going to head back out and play mine.


----------



## Specter500

I picked up a 1981, 2204 and I'm having a blast playing through it as well. I got tired of waiting on Marshall to release the "Golden Jube".


----------



## Longgone

I recently picked up a 2553 Jubilee that I'm playing through a 1965B cab with Celestion G10-35's. The amp has a pair of Winged C power tubes and Tung-Sols in the pre-amp section. I'm surprised at how quickly the amp breaks up. I've tried a PRS Custom 24, a R9 Gibson Les Paul, a Les Paul Special with P-90s and a 67 reissue Strat with Fralin hot vintage pickups. They all go into distortion pretty quickly. I don't know if it's the speakers, tubes or what but I sure would like a lot more clean than what I'm getting.


----------



## BarryMClark

I am looking at the Jubilee as a possibility for an amp. I am a HUGE fan of the DSL100 head. The tone in the Gain/Ultra Gain, for me, is to die for. Simple answer. Right? Get a DSL100. Problem solved. However... I want to build an amp from a kit. I have heard videos of the Jubilee being used and, for what they were being used for, they really sounded good.

On the DSL, I tend to leave the pre-gain at about 2 or 3 on the gain channel. Lots of grunt and chunk in there for 90's era metal but I can easily lean back and play some AC/DC or Rush with doing little more than changing how I play.

Ceriatone has a kit available for the Jube. How does the Jub stack up to the gain channel of the DSL? 

Thanks, guys!


----------



## V-man

I don't have a DSL, but I wager it has more gain than a Jub (which has more than a 2203). What you have with the Jub is gain structure and voicing. The Jub gain structure is absolutely smooth and very dark. I am guessing the DSL is all-tube, whereas the Jub relies heavily on diodes. Thus, you are talking about apples and oranges.


----------



## Longgone

It's funny how most people want more gain out of these amps where I'd love to get more clean out of it. I have no trouble getting distortion, is there something I can do to get more clean headroom before breakup without any mods? Perhaps a certain power and/or preamp tube complement? Different speakers?


----------



## richieG

I have a 2555sl.... I know its the same circuit..... Is it considered a Jubilee in this thread?

*EDIT*. Just read the first few pages of this thread and it seems it most certainly does!


----------



## James122

I just grabbed one myself silver jube one of the best ive heard in my opinion 
This is my collection I've been going hard for 3 years. And honestly the white randy Rhoads amp that is on the top right is actually a ceriatone chupacabra 50 which is very unique and blows any high gain amp outta the water

Mobile Photobucket


----------



## redking

What would you guys consider a fair price for a Silver Jubilee (2550) in today's market? (assume very good condition)
thanks!


----------



## RickyLee

RickyLee said:


> I was weeding through some more of those amp testing clips I made a couple years ago. Such a shame that the mic could not handle the sound pressure levels of the amps at band levels. When I can get my recording gear setup in a room, I will record some much better clips and start doing some amp shootout clips.
> 
> But here is the '89 2550 with an older Dunlop RotoVibe going through the front end. This clip has a Hendrix/Trower vibe which further demonstrates how the Jubilee can do many different types of music. Beginning of the clip is a single coil neck pickup, and then you can hear when I switch over to the bridge humbucker of my SuperStrat which kicks up the mids and again, shows the Jubilee and it's very sweet midrange voicing capabilities. Just try to ignore the mic distortion as that is not the amp - trust me. This 2550 has so much more clarity than most amp circuits out there.
> 
> SoundClick artist: Ricky Lee - page with MP3 music downloads



Had a listen tonight, to this clip I made with my '89 2550 Jubilee a few years back. A fellow member here gave me a thumbs up, and I actually was impressed with the tone I had here myself all over again LOL.

I am really thinking I need to stop dicking around with most of these other amps I have and get back to using my Jubilee.


----------



## usednabused

i like your custom racking for the heads! nice job!


----------



## RickyLee

Here's another clip I made awhile back showing that the Jubilee CAN be used as a channel switching amp. Clip starts out on the Clean channel then switches over to the Lead channel.

Just ignore the bit of cliipping from the camcorder mic. Amp was at about band level volume.

MP3 Player SoundClick


----------



## SlyStrat

Rick's clip with the Strat and Rotovibe made me want a Jube. I bought a used Rotovibe and have an '88 2554 combo on the way. Bought the combo cuz I need a small amp for jam nights. Hope its a keeper. I prefer NMV tone.


----------



## mickeydg5

None master volume tone on a MV amplifier would just be MV on 10. 
So why not just have the master volume when you want to use it.


----------



## RickyLee

SlyStrat said:


> Rick's clip with the Strat and Rotovibe made me want a Jube. I bought a used Rotovibe and have an '88 2554 combo on the way. Bought the combo cuz I need a small amp for jam nights. Hope its a keeper. I prefer NMV tone.



Yeah, you pointing out that clip had me stumped at first. Until I found that thread/post. I had a listen to it again today, and realized it is a pretty tasty amp for sure. lHopefully that RotoVibe works out good for you. There's a trim pot inside you can mess with as well. And the Mix control on the side is cool as you can dial in a less intense swirl.

Besides being the Dirty Kid on the Block, the Jubilee can also be set to mimic a Plexi type non master volume circuit for a cleaner and punchier, dynamic tone. You will be stoked with the Clean channel set this way. Set the Output Master to around 7, or you can even try Diming the Output Master as well. Then bring the Gain up from 0 real slow until you find that Sweet Spot. Then, set the Lead Master to taste/volume starting with it set low so it won't knock you back off your feet. That will give you the non MV with a switchable boost option. I have done this quite a few times on my '89 2550 as well as my 2555 Clone. Only bummer with the Clean channel is it is voiced a bit heavy in the mids and of course shares the EQ with the Lead channel.

If you had the early first runs of the Silver from 1987, you would not be able to dial them in like I stated above without modding the preamp. My buddy has a 2550 with a serial in the 200's and the Clean channel is qite a bit louder than the Lead channel.


----------



## SlyStrat

Thanks for the tips. 
I got the 2554 today and it doesn't seem to have the tone of my last one.
How exactly do the push/pull controls work to change the tone on yours?
And how are you using them?


----------



## kam4ff

On the clean channel the push pull on the gain makes it a crunch channel. The push pull on the master changes channel. On the dirty channel the push pull removes the diodes from the circuit when it's pulled out if I'm not mistaken. Did you install new preamps?


----------



## RickyLee

kam4ff said:


> On the clean channel the push pull on the gain makes it a crunch channel. The push pull on the master changes channel. On the dirty channel the push pull removes the diodes from the circuit when it's pulled out if I'm not mistaken. Did you install new preamps?



This is partially correct.

The clipping circuit in the Lead channel side is always active while on the Lead channel. There is a second clipping circuit that is in the Clean channel side. It is only active with the Gain pot knob pulled out, which is that Rhythm Clip function. With the knob pushed in, the Clean channel clipping circuit is bypassed.

With the push/pull knobs pushed in, that would be the normal configuration. Without a footswitch plugged into the back and the Output Master knob pushed in, you should have the default Lead channel active. Knob out would switch to the Clean channel. You only need a single button footswitch to switch channels, which gets plugged into the jack on the back. 

Now I do remember reading that some people had the switches working backwards, but that was only on some of the very first Silver Jubilee models that were made.

Basically, I am not using the push/pull on the Output Master, as I use a single button footswitch to switch channels. The push/pull on the Gain I sometimes use for the Clean channel to give it a dirty tone. I dial in that Rhythm Clip for a good Dirt tone, then set the Lead channel up as a solo boost. But when you use that Rhythm Clip function, it reduces the volume of that Clean channel. And there is a very slight bleedover interaction between both channels. If you have that Rhythm Clip ON (knob out), you can hear a very slight drain on the Lead channel while on the Lead channel. If there is a very big noticeable bleedover or drain, then something is not right in the preamp somewhere. 

But basically, I leave that Rhythm Clip OFF and set my Gain around 7 and use both channels. That is what you heard on that second sound clip I posted above in permalink #1265.


----------



## SlyStrat

The '88 2554 I just got has the master IN for the lead channel. The ones I've seen had the master pulled out to engage the lead.


----------



## Snakeface

Jubilees 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCrgzAhMqVY]Evil - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Snakeface

Huge Bonamassa fan I guess : 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R-zB4uumJbQ]Steve Costello - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jorual

Great Bonamassa demo.

Indeed is Bonamassa dressed on another person LOL


----------



## SlyStrat

I'm liking the '88 2554 I just got.
Now I'm looking for a Jube head.


----------



## jorual

Hi.

Me and the twins LOL


----------



## 1nten5e

mine.....also have a 2555 but the combo gets used more


----------



## Dealmaker

I am looking hard for a nice clean 2555 head!


----------



## Neylus

I have the AFD100 and the Jubilee, both have an AMAZING tone - I have a gig on saturday to play with my band some Velvet Revolver and Slash things, but I can't decide which amp to bring, the AFD100 or the Jub ? I really love both tones, I can't just take one...
It's in a big stage, outdoor 

Help me guys!


----------



## 1nten5e

ok, pic of the family


----------



## Krankster

I've owned a 2555 100 watt head for 20 years. It's never let me down. Replaced tubes and had it checked by my tech a few times. It's built to last. It's takes time to dial-in the right sound, but that differs from person to person. Like JB, I run it through a 4x12 cabinet with vintage EVM12L's. Sounds great with a strat at low volumes and with a Les Paul kranked. It's the best Marshall amp-period.


----------



## MikeJSchmidt

My rig on the side of the stage.


----------



## Superfede92

I own an AFD now... I took it because it suonded good and it was at a really good price ( 780€).... BUT, I'm really a big Bonamassa fan and I can get a pretty good tone from the AFD, but it's a lot gainier.... So... I was thinking to buy a Silver Jube 2553, or the 2555 SL... what do you think?


----------



## Sollazzon

MikeJSchmidt said:


> My rig on the side of the stage.



really Cool! I bought KPA to avoid the need to bring 2 heads


----------



## Snakeface

I've started playing with the low/high power switch and I love how the Jubilee sounds in low power...more saturated, a lot warmer, perfect for lead stuff...I think it will stay like that for a long long time...I love it...I never thought of experimenting with the power switch....how do you guys like it ? full power or half ?


----------



## Sollazzon

Full Power 8/10..
It's In Your face..but I love Half Power for creamy bluesy tones


----------



## Australian

What tubes do you guys use in the preamp of you Silver Jubilees?

Empirical info would be appreciated, and Specifics...V1, V2 would be helpful thanks.


----------



## Sollazzon

wait..


----------



## Snakeface

JJ in all positions....I tried many CP tubes and I like JJ the best


----------



## Sollazzon

EXPLAIN2.jpg Photo by Sollazzon | Photobucket


----------



## Specter500

Snakeface said:


> Huge Bonamassa fan I guess :
> 
> Steve Costello - YouTube


Snake!!!! that 2550 and your phrasing are killer!!!!


----------



## Madaxeman

Australian said:


> What tubes do you guys use in the preamp of you Silver Jubilees?
> 
> Empirical info would be appreciated, and Specifics...V1, V2 would be helpful thanks.



V1 - Mullard 1960s production 
V2 - Amperex Bugle Boy - 1960's 
V3 - Mullard early 70's 

Power Valves - NOS East german Siemens Labelled RFT EL34's 

They were all surprisingly cheap. 
The Preamp valves were pulled from old radios at the local tip, I have half a dozen more. The power valves were bought from an old OEM electronics wholesaler in London for less money then most new production EL34s.


----------



## Joe L

I guess I can consider myself part of the Jubilee club now. It's been a long road to it though.

In '86, I ordered a JCM 800 4212 combo channel switcher. Got it in and hated it. I'm a tech so I built a Mesa Mk III into a Bassman I had and used that for a few years. Got in a band with a friend that had a 2550. Both amps were great and we did have a nice sound together. I thought I would like to have a Jubilee one day.

'99 - I needed a chassis to build a clone of an SLO. I ripped the circuit board out of the combo and dropped in an SLO circuit. Sounded good enough to build a separate SLO into a proper chassis.

Hmmm.... found a nice PTP layout to a Jubilee. I had all the parts in stock so I built it into the Lead channel controls of the 4212. The controls matched up nicely with only the Reverb going unused.

I had two preamp tube sockets unused so I connected two tube sections together in parallel for the first stage. Kind of like jumpering channels on a Plexi. Hmmm.... sounds REAL good.

But there was that lone preamp socket and the clean channels controls going unused. Hmmmm.........

So this is what I ended up with - the clean channel is an EF86 tube wired in like a Dr. Z Route 66 and the Lead channel controls are a full exact clone of an '87 Jubilee complete. It all works perfectly and all that I have left is to finish the switching between sides. 

I finally like my amp.

..Joe L


----------



## atomicdonkey

Here's my 2553 mini-stack.

I bought the 2553 head and 2556B cab in 2002 from the original owner, both in great condition. Finally got around to picking up a top cab in 2010 for my 50th birthday! It's a 2556AV but a previous owner replaced the original V30s with G12H-30s. The 2556B has the stock G12T-75s. Thinking about picking up a pair of V30s so I can have a G12H-30 / V30 mix in each cab.

I usually only take one cab for gigs, but occasionally if I'm feeling flash I'll use the whole stack. 

Also in the pic are my 1980 JMP 2104 combo, my 2006 DSL50 and JCM800 1936 cab (G12H-30 / V30 mix).

And my Roland Cube 30.


----------



## Sollazzon

Great! 
yes V30 and g12h30 it's a good mixxing.
i had it on mine for a wile..now everything is back to original (75-T)
the mini Full stack Live Kick Ass.


----------



## Madaxeman

atomicdonkey said:


> Here's my 2553 mini-stack.
> 
> I bought the 2553 head and 2556B cab in 2002 from the original owner, both in great condition. Finally got around to picking up a top cab in 2010 for my 50th birthday! It's a 2556AV but a previous owner replaced the original V30s with G12H-30s. The 2556B has the stock G12T-75s. Thinking about picking up a pair of V30s so I can have a G12H-30 / V30 mix in each cab.
> 
> I usually only take one cab for gigs, but occasionally if I'm feeling flash I'll use the whole stack.



Nice rig man, same as mine. I opted for V30s in both cabs. I had 75s in one but the speaker efficiency was lower than the V30s so you could barely hear the 75's next to the V30s. Vintage 30s throughout sounds killer. 
I used to take one cab to gigs but after hearing the full stack thundering away I was smitten and now take it to all gigs. Played a tiny little pub at the weekend and still took the full stack!


----------



## Snakeface

Saw Motley Crue last night and Mick's tone was fkn impressive...I know he uses a modded JCM800 with some Soldanos and a Riviera but the Jubilee does a good job nailing his tone...bass and mids high, D standard tuning and you're there !!!...god, I love this amp


----------



## Groovejunkie

I picked up a 2555SL head and matching Slash cab with vintage 30's about a month ago. Had it retubed with winged c's....man this thing is SMOKING! I'd obviously heard the raving about the jubilees, and now I know why. Thick.....rich....oh my.....


----------



## Snakeface

wow...that thing is MINT...congrats on the new amp and welcome to the club


----------



## Groovejunkie

Thanks man. I'm still trying to get used to her....the push/pull knobs are a new one to me. Still haven't quite figured out what does what. The tone though is incredible. I'm a fan of Slash, but I didn't get this to chase his tone....I just thought it sounded GREAT!


----------



## Sollazzon

Groovejunkie said:


> Still haven't quite figured out what does what.


the Output push pull, Switchs between Lead and the other channel.
the other channel could be Clean or Crunch depending un the position of the Gain Push pull.

Presence treble mid bass gain are self explainig and common for both channels.

Output Master is the master Volume
Lead master is the Volume for LEAD CHANNEL Only
(you can use to ballance the Lead Volume related to the othe channel)

As discussed here
http://www.marshallforum.com/marshall-amps/56900-alternative-jubilee-lead-channel.html
You will find that the Lead channel is also influeced by the positon of the gain push pull.



Welcome to the club


----------



## Groovejunkie

Ok great info! That clears it up for sure.


----------



## Sollazzon

dont forget to Have Fun!


----------



## Groovejunkie

Does anyone know the production numbers of the matching Slash cabs that were built for the 2555SL? I know they made 3000 heads, but I see the heads for sale alot more than the matching cabs.


----------



## Sollazzon

3000 cab AV and 1500 BV


----------



## Sollazzon

basicalli 1500 half stack and 1500 full Stack


----------



## Sollazzon

(i'm searching for a B to complete my stack)


----------



## Groovejunkie

That would be very nice! I honestly don't see the cabs for sale very much....several heads here and there, but no cabs. Have you ever seen any for sale? How much?


----------



## Sollazzon

I've been searching for long and I just saw a couple outhere.
but I refuse to pay 6-7 hudred € just because the sticher says JCM SLASH instead of 1960 Vintage.

Everything got a limit and 2-3 hundred Euros for a sticker is Tooo much for me.


sorry for asking but is your cab a 1996?
on the bar code (behind..near the MONO STEREO switch) you can reed the serial and the year of production.
mine it's a 1998!
I can find for sure a 1960BV of those years for a more reasonable price.

Said that I'm still Searching )


----------



## Groovejunkie

Yes my cab is 1996, as is the head. I got it from the original owner, who purchased from music shop in Ohio new in 1997. I paid $2000 for the halfstack, which I thought was fair. I know what you are saying about the cab...nothing special, per se, but it is nice to have the matching set.


----------



## Sollazzon

funnny, I have 3 2555 and and the A cab of that serie and none of them is a 96 actually.
I know what You mean: completeing a stack is always a pleasure.
but I don't agree to pay 2-3 hundred bucks More for a sticher.
(50 would be enought )

is there anybody outhere able to realize/produce those stckers?

I saw one guy selling the ''Siver Jubilee series 25/50'' plastic one.
there will be someone seeling just the JCM SLAS sticker for sure!


----------



## Groovejunkie

Here's a short clip of my 2555SL recorded on the iPhone.

Marshall 2555SL - Slash Jubilee - YouTube


----------



## 11068

sorry to revive an old thread, but I just got a full stack jubilee 2555 over 4000 serial number + 2551A + 2551BV thats been toured a lot ....
and on 6 - 6 -6 master / master lead / input gain,
its 
just
AWESOME !

had to share, I cant believe what Im hearing, 
and I own several real Plexis....


----------



## crossroadsnyc

11068 said:


> sorry to revive an old thread, but I just got a full stack jubilee 2555 over 4000 serial number + 2551A + 2551BV thats been toured a lot ....
> and on 6 - 6 -6 master / master lead / input gain,
> its
> just
> AWESOME !
> 
> had to share, I cant believe what Im hearing,
> and I own several real Plexis....



Congrats, man! Start a new thread and let's see some pics!


----------



## Big Mike




----------



## Groovejunkie

Yeah!!


----------



## BigK

Hi guys - just registered here and first time posting 

Ive been reading the last 44 pages smiling each page - as I just received my Marshall Silver Jubee 2555 (serial number 2581) after 5 agonising weeks waiting and travelling from London to Holland to view, check out etc then have it sent over. The exterior tolex has some rips etc, but who cares..adds to the character right?

All i can say is....WOW!! I've never been so happy with my sound in all my life, I've hardly played around with all the settings and I can truly say I found the love of my life (my misses would kill me if she read this, but she knows deep down! LOL)

Even after reading all your posts about the settings/how to get sweet spots etc, I am still a bit lost with all this pull pot business etc so some guidance as to where to start from would be appreciated! I'm sure through time I'll work it out though. I am happy using guitar volume knob to clean up too.

Just dont know what else to say but I'm in the club now too!


----------



## Sollazzon

WELCOME!
play it loud.


----------



## Murmel

Over here the Slash cabs pop up on ebay from time to time. They are about the same price as regular AV cabs, maybe 20 to 50€ more.


----------



## Sollazzon

man , ...interisting (to me) ...please..
WHERE EXACTLY??


----------



## Trapland

ayy itss daveee said:


> Most people say it is best to treat these amps like a single channel unit...
> 
> That's how I set mine up, lead master always dimed and I use the master volume to control the volume.
> 
> To get a clean tone, I use my guitar volume.


 

I wouldn't own an amp that didn't work like this. I'm just too clumsy to do a pedal dance and I never know where I'll be on the stage when i need to swtich.

I judge an amps gig worthiness by setting it up for just a hiar more gain than I thinkk I'll need, then roll down the guitar. If i can get a chimey clean, its a keeper. It also helps to have done treble bypass mods on your guitars.


----------



## Rokstar

I just snagged a JCM 2555SL and the AVSL Cab, both mint condition, and after some initial problems now everything is working fine. Want to retube it, and read that some old mullard glass in the preamp and RFT in the power amp are not a bad choice. Want to try it for sure!


----------



## Guvnohr

So, now officially in the Jubilee club as I received my 2550 head today. Really need to spend more time with it to speak intelligently, but enjoying it so far. 

So here's the interesting thing - evidently it's a (very) early production, with a S/N in the 0055Xs - with a date of production, specified for the U.S., as being May '87. As I checked to make sure there were no mods, I wanted to see if the circuit board provided any details as which Rev. this was. Interestingly enough, there was absolutely no verbiage on the board indicating a revision number, thereby given the impression that this is indeed a Rev. A. 

Have to admit, at first was disappointed that this wasn't a late S/N version, but now, sort of enjoying the fact that it is such a clean example of such an early production. To me, it's pretty cool. 

How does it sound? First, it does the classic Marshall tone so much more effortlessly than my Mesa Tremoverb. While I at first thought that the Mesa might sound a tad better, I quickly realized that I had none of those "honest" moments with this amp that I do with the Mesa - basically, where some obvious shortcoming was briefly displayed to the point of ruining the vibe. Had no issues getting a great Angus/Malcome tone, and it did Gary Moore and Page just fine. This of course while keeping the gain level at about 10-11 o'clock on the lead channel. Take it to about noon to get a good Lifeson tone, and about 12:30 for Maiden. Definitely wouldn't regard the sound as being thin. B/M appears dependent on the level of T/P - so _if_ T is kept high, B/M needs to be cranked. Loop worked fine, although a method to select level would have been nice (like Mesa for instance). 

So any other Rev. A'ers out there?


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I got my 2558 new in late '87, it had a rather sordid past for me, I stupidly traded it for my TSL122 (more versatility) in 2004 and I regretted it shortly after, mainly because of the Jubilee factor. Lo and behold about 3 years ago it appears used in my local market which is not very big and I promptly bought it back up! Glad I did, still in super nice shape and I love my Jube!!!


----------



## Rokstar

here some new pics, prisitine condition, what can I say, new tubes are on their way


----------



## Sollazzon

don't you like those ones?


----------



## RickyLee

Guvnohr said:


> . . . . So here's the interesting thing - evidently it's a (very) early production, with a S/N in the 0055Xs - with a date of production, specified for the U.S., as being May '87.



Congrats.

My buddy has a Silver 2550 with a serial number in the 200's. One of the first ones made. He scored it for $200 from a pawn shop. Amazing score.

His is very odd compared to my Black 2550. His Clean channel buries the Lead channel in volume difference, so he can't use it as a channel switcher. Mine cab be used for a channel switcher as my Lead channel is a bit louder than the Clean allowing me to set Lead Master at about 8.

How is the balance on yours?


----------



## Sollazzon

my 2553 don't (seems to suffer) that drop in volume, 
I consider/listen the two channels equals in volume if the Lead master is setted Around 7 ..or 8.. well, beeter 8 'cause the Clean is Oblously Always More Dynamic


----------



## dptone5

Thought I'd stop in and say hello! Been playing my Jubilee over Christmas vacation and man, the more I play it, the more I fall in love! It is an amazing amp! Great tone at low volume and once you get the Master Volume up to about 7, holy cow!!! Such rich, wonderful tone!

Played some Satch and Neil Zaza tonight, was nailing their great tone and couldn't put my guitar down. My 2555 is from 1990 and stock. Picked it up earlier this year. 

Looking forward to reading more on this thread and getting to know you guys!

DP


----------



## alexisgt

What do you prefer for preamp and power tubes for the 2555?


----------



## Sollazzon

JJ or EH not VOS NOS ecc ecc.. JJ and EH, maybe Svetlana C logo or wing logo or... but I'd Say In general JJ and EH


----------



## Sollazzon

hey Guys I post it HERE just so You (interested in Jibilee and Re.Issue of the Jubilee):
I'm searching for a 4x12 1960BSL not Black label.. but SLASH SIGNATURE STRAIGHT (1960BV Slash Signature)
If Anybody Intrested in selling or just inform me You see it ''fowing around''.. well I CAN PAY. IS It ENOUGH CLEAR?


----------



## Slash210

This is my Rig


----------



## Slash210




----------



## Sollazzon

hihihihihi COOOL!!
(I suppose We Have to Ask for a Petiton...to Ask if POSSIBLE to UpGrade THE SLASH Icon ON THIS F'Forum..in Order to Remoooove That Cigarette!..Don't You..Suppose???


----------



## Slash210

This is a video of me playing a guns n roses solo cover with the Marshall Slash Jubilee
The Sound of this beast is the best.. you be the judge..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qp1DwcX866s


----------



## Sollazzon

Good! Now ..Stand UP! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UaMkwJ8-wWg


----------



## Sollazzon

a bit of valves on Jubilee Re-Issue of..95! both 3 of 95!
https://www.dropbox.com/s/otn10r3y5gynfrp/EXPLAIN2MM.jpg


----------



## alexisgt

Sollazzon said:


> a bit of valves on Jubilee Re-Issue of..95! both 3 of 95!
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/otn10r3y5gynfrp/EXPLAIN2MM.jpg



I have Electro Harmonix for preamp tubes too.
_(With TAD for Power Tubes)._

How they sound compare to the other preamp tubes you have?
Which do you prefer?


----------



## Sollazzon

it's hard to answer, I'd need more than I Know in English to explain.
in the end I'd say they both sound good.
Consider I have a KPA and so the easiest way for me is to profile them all and compare them Directly. cause it may sound Strange but.. the 2 originals do not Sound Exaclty the same even if they have the same valves (settings and so on) 

maybe one day I prefer those valves on cleans and, the next I found it's also good if I use those other ones... not a HUGE difference in TONE in the end to me.

I'm just saying that it's much more important if I'm happy or not, if I'm feeling good or not...Inspired or not.
if I'm inperd Everything Sound Good.. 
in general i'd say that EH and JJ never failed their aim (i've never had a problem, I can't say the same W/other brands)
but sometimes I expected too much from Valves .. it's not in there the matter. 

I simply suggest to go outhere and give you best in Playing, do not care too much in Valves, belive in me. just Play play and play and If You don't feel so cool W/your Sound, ...with Your Valves (EH and TAD) well it's not valves' fault. basically they still are 12ax7 (ecc83) and EL34, don't care too much about their brand!


----------



## Sollazzon

take a look at this (beautyfull) page: Tous les details sur le materiel utilis par Slash en live
I've never thought to Buy Groove tubes to GET HIS TONE, and than travel the World in order to listen the diffrernces in Sound depending if tmy Amp is plugged in Italy/USA/or Japan and I'm sure there Would be Some difference due to the Voltage.


----------



## alexisgt

Sollazzon said:


> it's hard to answer, I'd need more than I Know in English to explain.
> in the end I'd say they both sound good.
> Consider I have a KPA and so the easiest way for me is to profile them all and compare them Directly. cause it may sound Strange but.. the 2 originals do not Sound Exaclty the same even if they have the same valves (settings and so on)
> 
> maybe one day I prefer those valves on cleans and, the next I found it's also good if I use those other ones... not a HUGE difference in TONE in the end to me.
> 
> I'm just saying that it's much more important if I'm happy or not, if I'm feeling good or not...Inspired or not.
> if I'm inperd Everything Sound Good..
> in general i'd say that EH and JJ never failed their aim (i've never had a problem, I can't say the same W/other brands)
> but sometimes I expected too much from Valves .. it's not in there the matter.
> 
> I simply suggest to go outhere and give you best in Playing, do not care too much in Valves, belive in me. just Play play and play and If You don't feel so cool W/your Sound, ...with Your Valves (EH and TAD) well it's not valves' fault. basically they still are 12ax7 (ecc83) and EL34, don't care too much about their brand!



I never said had a problem with my tubes.. 
Just asking!


----------



## Sollazzon

What a Lucky Man! ..just Answering


----------



## BigK

Hey guys - hope alls well in Jube land! 

Quick fire question....loving my amp to bits, but theres a lot of noise from the pre-amp gain from which I read in other forums/topics, that its best to use a Noise Gate in the loop?? Anyone done this or tried? Any other advice?

Cheers!


----------



## Sollazzon

Change V1 and Try Again!...don't stand too much Close to The Head, and.. well, I don't know I've Never Suffered of too much Noise (never needed to add Anything in front or in Loop FX)


----------



## BigK

Thanks for that mate - I'll look at changing V1 at a later stage, want to see if I can fix the issue without opening it all up. 
Anyone else? I guess the problem isnt whilst playing with the band, its more about inbetween songs etc


----------



## Sollazzon

did You tried to Close Volume from guitar between a song and the other?.
if not solving in this way I subbest Not to spend Money in cahngeble Stomp Boxes.. search for a good amp tech nearby You and go for a total check of Your Precious Amp!


----------



## Sollazzon

ops it was Suggest..Not Subbest! pardon!


----------



## BigK

Thanks dude, I'll have another play around at band rehearsal tomorrow but If I cant find a way, I'll look for a good tech around here to check it out!


----------



## Sollazzon

yep, don't worry! marshalls are not So diffucoult to repair!.. You can find a quick solution for less than You think! 
cheers! Have a good night!


----------



## BigK

Hi guys, I have another question... (I've attached two pics to help)










The Jube is there, just cos it deserves to be, but the second picture is of my current setup at the moment. Before you all say it - I know the Jube is best plugged straight in, but for the songs we cover in the band, the pedals are required. On the board, starting from Guitar In is the boss TU Tuner - volume pedal - wah - blues driver (to harshen up some tone). 

Normally I run from the blue driver to the amp and have the delay in the loop which is where I like it. But I also have a noise gate that I may wanna hook up but not sure where would be best. Either with the delay in the amps effects loop? Or separately? I keep reading about the X format too. So any one have any good advise? 

Thanks a million in advance
Peter


----------



## BigK

Is this thread dead?


----------



## mickeydg5

Nah it is not dead but I am guessing most could not figure out your pedals from the picture depending on their device. So not comments maybe. I am guessing that thing next to the VOLUME is a WAH.

I also would not say any non-effects processor amplifier is best with guitar plugged straight in with nothing else. I like my effects with my tube amplifiers.

Utilize the NS-2. Try this route.
green is pre amplifier and blue is in the LOOP

guitar>NS-2 input>NS-2 send>TU-3>WAHpedal???>BD-2>2555 input>2555 send>VOLUMEpedal>NS-2 return>NS-2 output>VOX delay>2555 return
The BD-2 can be moved to the beginning of the LOOP if you would like that better.


----------



## BigK

Hi Mickeydg5 - thanks for the reply. Thats my bad, I should have accurately list all the pedals. I'm gonna definitely try your route with ns2 at the front 

Thanks


----------



## BigK

Did you mean after ns2 return - ns2 output to Vox Delay but into 2555 return?


----------



## mickeydg5

BigK said:


> Did you mean after ns2 return - ns2 output to Vox Delay but into 2555 return?


I fixed my post.
Yes NS-2 return then output to delay then 2555 return.


----------



## BigK

Cool dude thanks gonna give it a go!


----------



## BigK

Mickeydg5 - works a charm mate, liking this set up. Only change I did, was get rid of the blues driver, just not necessary - especially with the 2555 tone! 

hmmmmm more space on the board now, downsize board or new pedals...? lol


----------



## mickeydg5

Glad for you.
Maybe try an EQ but honestly you can use the BD-2 as a kind of clean to overdriven boost with tone control in the LOOP. That is the way I would use it.


----------



## BigK

Yeh was thinking EQ for sure, and the blues driver idea is a good one....damn I should have thought of that before I re-wired it all, oh well back to the drawing board so to speak lol.

On a seperate note, once the NS-2 is dialled in right, man it makes a load of difference - and highly recommended for the jube!


----------



## mickeydg5

I like a little solid state overdrive/distortion in the signal path to get a desired body and smoothness. It usually stays on except for clean. I have a Jubilee combo.

The VOLUME pedal can actually be used to control the volume level in a boost situation.

It is all preference.


----------



## BigK

I'll definitely play around with the blues driver, I see what you mean about a more fuller body and smoothness to it. What do you do when you go to clean though? Change channel AND tap the overdrive to make it inactive?

And yeh thats what I'm using volume pedal for. It has a minimum volume setting so (as long as its dialled in right), I've got it at its minimum which is my normal stage volume then I kick it in for when I need to boost/solos etc.


----------



## mickeydg5

Yes, I like adjustable volume pedals.
That is kind of what I do with the pedals. It all depends on the sound your setting for and how clean you want to be.
It can be thought of as two/three channels though; clean, overdrive, distortion or combination thereof. You just have to contend with the two buttons (just put them next to each other). That is what makes midi attractive.


----------



## BigK

yeh I just didnt get into midi myself - but then again I wasnt using great gear! 

At some stage, might go for axe-fx and ground control route but at the moment, gonna stick with this. Thanks for all the help mate


----------



## mickeydg5

You are welcome.

Rock it.


----------



## alexisgt

Finally, i got some NOS ecc83 tubes for my JCM Slash 2555SL.

1. Tungsram
2. Raytheon (Black Long Plate) 
3. Sylvania 

I'm currently have Electro Harmonix.

So, i want some suggestions about the positioning.

I'm thinking for :

V1 - Tungsram
V2 - Raytheon (Black Long Plate) 
V3 - Sylvania 

What you would suggest?


----------



## Redstone

Can someone explain a few things about the 2550 and 2555 to me? I've seen 2550s with JCM 25/50 on them and 2555s with JCM 25/50 on them. I might be mistaken, but I assumed that one of them should be a JCM50/100?

Also, what is a fair price range for a 2550 and 2551AV cab? This one has been for sale in a store not far from me for €3000 ($4125) for over a year. It looks a bit dirty, but in ok shape. It seems to just be in need of a good clean up.


----------



## spikke

it stands for 25 years in ampmaking and 50 years in music industry..
all silver jubes are 25/50 jubilee amps


----------



## BigK

mickeydg5 said:


> You are welcome.
> 
> Rock it.



Dude another question  hehe 

Just got my hands on a CAE MXR boost/line driver (to give me extra oomph in solo's) and I've been told to add this to my FX loop. Should I place it just before volume pedal? Bit lost, and dont want to cable it all up to realise I've done a cock up. Where would it be best in chain?

This is my chain as it stands at the moment...

guitar>NS-2 input>NS-2 send>TU-3>WAHpedal>BD-2>2555 input>2555 send>VOLUMEpedal>NS-2 return>NS-2 output>VOX delay>2555 return

To be honest, I'm debating getting rid of volume pedal now but still unsure...


----------



## SFK

2554:


----------



## mickeydg5

alexisgt said:


> Finally, i got some NOS ecc83 tubes for my JCM Slash 2555SL.
> 
> 1. Tungsram
> 2. Raytheon (Black Long Plate)
> 3. Sylvania
> 
> I'm currently have Electro Harmonix.
> 
> So, i want some suggestions about the positioning.
> 
> I'm thinking for :
> 
> V1 - Tungsram
> V2 - Raytheon (Black Long Plate)
> V3 - Sylvania
> 
> What you would suggest?


That seems to be the best to try.
You may want to bring this up in the "preamp Tubes?" thread in the WORKBENCH to see if there are any other ideas.


----------



## mickeydg5

BigK said:


> Dude another question  hehe
> 
> Just got my hands on a CAE MXR boost/line driver (to give me extra oomph in solo's) and I've been told to add this to my FX loop. Should I place it just before volume pedal? Bit lost, and dont want to cable it all up to realise I've done a cock up. Where would it be best in chain?
> 
> This is my chain as it stands at the moment...
> 
> guitar>NS-2 input>NS-2 send>TU-3>WAHpedal>BD-2>2555 input>2555 send>VOLUMEpedal>NS-2 return>NS-2 output>VOX delay>2555 return
> 
> To be honest, I'm debating getting rid of volume pedal now but still unsure...


That is a preference. You may keep the volume pedal for an all access volume control including muting in the loop.
The CAE can be placed either before or after the volume pedal, whichever you favor and suits the board best, if you decide to keep the volume pedal.


----------



## Joe L

I built a Jubilee in my 4212 combo a while back. Since the design of the tone stack is unique in the Jub, I wanted to understand just how it works and at what frequencies the controls are centered at. To accomplish this, I entered the circuit from the effects return to the Master Volume control in a high powered simulation program.

For starters, the center frequencies are: Treble - 1.75KHz, Mid - 750Hz, Bass - 150Hz.

This is what the graph looks like for Treble - 4, Mid - 6, Bass 7






If you are interested in a graph of your settings, just let me know.

..Joe L

And yes. I am a tech.


----------



## liametoh

Hello guys, I'm new in the forum and I want to make a question.

Anybody know some pedal or solid state amp (or tube) that emulate or sound like the marshall jubile 2555. I want to emulate the slash tone and I dont have $2000 to spend. So, I will apreciate any help.

I was searching on the web and I saw that the Line 6 HD 500X have a Marshall JCM 800 emulation that seem to be good. Somebody has test it??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Marker

liametoh said:


> Hello guys, I'm new in the forum and I want to make a question.
> 
> Anybody know some pedal or solid state amp (or tube) that emulate or sound like the marshall jubile 2555. I want to emulate the slash tone and I dont have $2000 to spend. So, I will apreciate any help.
> 
> I was searching on the web and I saw that the Line 6 HD 500X have a Marshall JCM 800 emulation that seem to be good. Somebody has test it??
> 
> Thanks in advance.



I know Vox Tonelab has a Jubilee emulation ("Brit Silver" or something like that) and it has a pre-amp tube in it. I don't know how it sounds but Youtube it.


----------



## Marker

Just recorded my JCM Slash at my room, it's 2h in the morning here!
It's sloppy but I ain't no pro, playing is just for fun and I have lot's of fun  

Sounds very trebly and harsh because the mic positioning was right at the center of the cone, I don't know much about recording, it's my first JCM Slash recording. 
More info on the video on Youtube.

*Video:*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTzdMFr3QXM

I don't know how to integrate Youtube videos on this forum, maybe someone can help me?


----------



## Jubilee58

Let's get this thread back where it belongs, up front! 

Anyway, what's the perspective on the stock tubes used by Marshall in the 1980s? Recently got my Jubilee, and previous owner said that he never so much as opposed the back cover (I believe him). With a 27+ year old amp, think a tube change is pretty much my next step - the amp does sound great as is though. 

Thinking about going with Winged Cs for the power tubes, but heard they can be harsh. NOS Mullards and RFTs are just too expensive, any other suggestions? Also, how about the preamp tubes - is there is a standard, accepted set?


----------



## mickeydg5

I think the preamp tubes were mainly Chinese shorts and Yugoslavian smooths. They are decent. You can try any 12AX7/ECC83 type. Figure out which sounds best in which slot (tube rolling).
The power tubes were RFT EL34.

If you are not sure of hours/usage do not throw them away, especially if RFT. Have them tested if possible on a good machine. Compare them to newer ones.


----------



## mrmagoo

My 1987 2555 head and 2012 Gibson Custom 1960 Les Paul Std Reissue. Sounds great w/o any effects other than the DD3.


----------



## alexisgt

Is it easy for someone to measure the front grill dimensions (A,B,C,D,E,F) and tell me the result?






Also, does anyone knows if it fits exactly from another model (e.g. JCM800) and where i can buy one?


----------



## Jubilee58

mickeydg5 said:


> I think the preamp tubes were mainly Chinese shorts and Yugoslavian smooths. They are decent. You can try any 12AX7/ECC83 type. Figure out which sounds best in which slot (tube rolling).
> The power tubes were RFT EL34.
> 
> If you are not sure of hours/usage do not throw them away, especially if RFT. Have them tested if possible on a good machine. Compare them to newer ones.



Hey, sorry for not thanking you before - but, thanks! 

I finally had some time to try some things with the tubes today. Didn't touch the power tubes since I don't know to bias safely, but did switch out the preamp tubes (since I understand they don't require biasing). Funny enough, switched up for some Mesa branded 12ax7 and I'm really impressed - the amp is clearer, more articulate, louder, and with far more gain (in a good way). Also, for whatever reason (I didn't think the loop was tube buffered) it also made the delay/reverb in the loop sound more vivid. Long story short, it made a huge difference and I'm really pleased.

So that all said, do you think I just love the Mesa 12ax7s or do you think I'll be further impressed by getting some more highly regarded preamp tubes. 

Btw, do you think a change to the power tubes will make a similar difference?


----------



## Jubilee25Fifty

I've noticed a lot of love for the gain channel, but anyone out there that prefers (or just really loves) the "clean" channel? Had some extended time with it, with the clip engaged, and was really surprised how well it was able to handle 1959/1987 tones. Actually, I think I preferred it to the 1987x I was able to spend some time with.


----------



## Snakeface

Playing some JB inspired blues on the Jubilee

http://youtu.be/PXYj7GyzEdg


----------



## NHTom

Just got home from picking up this fun little toy..........






Just need to find a bottom cab for it.

NHTom


----------



## TheDukeOfNuts

Hi all, 

New here so please bear with me! 

I've just purchased my first silver jubilee 2550 head and matching cab, it's in great condition and sounds fantastic. 

I have one question though (this is my first tube amp...long time saving) I've noticed pictures on google show most if not all jubes have four tubes, mine seems to have only two clear ones... or are the blue ones in this pic tubes also but a different brand?

Any help is much appreciated from this newbie!

Thanks


----------



## TheDukeOfNuts

My bad, must have been looking at the 100w... Mines the 25/50w. (Facepalm!)


----------



## Madaxeman

TheDukeOfNuts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here so please bear with me!
> 
> I've just purchased my first silver jubilee 2550 head and matching cab, it's in great condition and sounds fantastic.
> 
> I have one question though (this is my first tube amp...long time saving) I've noticed pictures on google show most if not all jubes have four tubes, mine seems to have only two clear ones... or are the blue ones in this pic tubes also but a different brand?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated from this newbie!
> 
> Thanks




Those blue thingys are filter capacitors and they are the original LCH's. If they are bulging at all or you're getting ghost notes, best to get them changed pronto as they've been in there a while. I recently had all my electrolytics changed and it's had a very positive effect on the tone. 
Enjoy your amp matey.


----------



## maui

Well i been a long road, but i finally gotter done, when i bought the amp someone had spray painted the tolex black. Maybe they thought they could turn the amp into a Slash sig with a can of spray paint. Not sure but here she is back to life.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

maui said:


> Well i been a long road, but i finally gotter done, when i bought the amp someone had spray painted the tolex black. Maybe they thought they could turn the amp into a Slash sig with a can of spray paint. Not sure but here she is back to life.



That sounds like a lot of work! Well done, looks great! Why on earth would you cover up a silver jube....


----------



## 6StringMoFo

maui said:


> Well i been a long road, but i finally gotter done, when i bought the amp someone had spray painted the tolex black. Maybe they thought they could turn the amp into a Slash sig with a can of spray paint. Not sure but here she is back to life.



Maui did you clean the Tolex (If so how) or replace it?


----------



## maui

I bought the tolex through Marshall


----------



## treetrunk

How does this amp sound at Home volumes? I play mostly at home and late nights when I have time after work. I know a processor with headphones will do it, but that is not the real thing!
On this amp, there is no power scaling (and auto bias) built in cause they wanted to replicate the original as closely as possible, but that would have been *awesome*
I prefer not to use attenuators.
I feel like getting a Silver Jubilee Reissue, but looking at my requirement, the volume thing is something I'd like to confirm.


----------



## mickeydg5

The Jubilee is basically a Master Volume amplifier. It can achieve decent distortion at lower volumes but it aint no power scaling amplifier.
It can be though with a well controlled and good sound processor in the effects loop.

Though if you really want power stage control then get that or a good attenuator.


----------



## treetrunk

mickeydg5 said:


> The Jubilee is basically a Master Volume amplifier. It can achieve decent distortion at lower volumes but it aint no power scaling amplifier.
> It can be though with a well controlled and good sound processor in the effects loop.
> 
> Though if you really want power stage control then get that or a good attenuator.


Ok. Given the master volume knob, If I keep it really low with the gains on high does it sound awesome (like the JVM does on orange OD1)
I prefer not using an attenuator.


----------



## MarshallDog

treetrunk said:


> How does this amp sound at Home volumes? I play mostly at home and late nights when I have time after work. I know a processor with headphones will do it, but that is not the real thing!
> On this amp, there is no power scaling (and auto bias) built in cause they wanted to replicate the original as closely as possible, but that would have been *awesome*
> I prefer not to use attenuators.
> I feel like getting a Silver Jubilee Reissue, but looking at my requirement, the volume thing is something I'd like to confirm.



I have the 2558 combo and it sounds really good at lower volumes IMO. I will say that channel two has a lot of compression and a lot of gain...its a gain monster IMO. So much, that I have lowered the B+ voltage, dropped the brite cap to 560 pF and installed JJ KT77 power tubes and the lowest gain cleanest sounding pre-amp tubes I could find (still experimenting here) but right now using the JJ 12AX& MG's. You can get a fairly good clean out of channel one. For a while I was actually considering selling this amp but don't want to do a knee-jerk reaction and then regret it later.


----------



## plexilespaul

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iqa7fyzs4W0

good original 2555 demo..fat and chunky. best overdrive money can buy IMHO


----------



## Alexhangman

Hi guys. I have AFD100 and 2555SL.
And for my opinion Jubilee is the best amp.

By the way, who's amp i bought from ebay, can anyone remember this amp on pics ? )) Who was last owner ?


----------



## thegaindeli

TheDukeOfNuts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> New here so please bear with me!
> 
> I've just purchased my first silver jubilee 2550 head and matching cab, it's in great condition and sounds fantastic.
> 
> I have one question though (this is my first tube amp...long time saving) I've noticed pictures on google show most if not all jubes have four tubes, mine seems to have only two clear ones... or are the blue ones in this pic tubes also but a different brand?
> 
> Any help is much appreciated from this newbie!
> 
> Thanks


Don't change the (blue) filter capacitors unless it's absolutely necessary. As long as the stock caps have been properly maintained through regular use, there's no need to replace them. As another member said...if they are bulging, replace them. If you're not using your gear, maintain the capacitors (amp and effects) by powering up your entire rig up at least once weekly. If you do replace the filter capacitors, use the same full size (tall) capacitors. Although both types come in equal values, the short cans discharge/recharge at a faster rate... Full size ARS brand are recommended. 

A voltage regulator will help protect your gear from voltage spikes and excessively high AC output. Our local wall AC averages 124-126VAC! The Furman M-8X AR is a good unit, and not too expensive.


----------



## Felix

I put down the deposit for my 2555x this weekend. Can't wait to get it all paid and set up. 

Been dreaming of owning one of these since 1998 when I first played on one that belonged to my media studies tutor at 6th form. Can't get over the fact Marshall have finally reissued this amp at long, long, long, long last!


----------



## thegaindeli

Felix said:


> I put down the deposit for my 2555x this weekend. Can't wait to get it all paid and set up.
> 
> Been dreaming of owning one of these since 1998 when I first played on one that belonged to my media studies tutor at 6th form. Can't get over the fact Marshall have finally reissued this amp at long, long, long, long last!


Congrats on getting a new Marshall, but the 2555X is *not* a Silver Jubilee. It is _based on_ the 2555 circuit only. I'm sure it is a great sounding amp, but it is not a Silver Jubilee, nor is it a re-issue.

Marshall's "Silver Jubilee" was in 1987. The amplifiers that were released in-celebration for the event, were fitted with an official plaque designating each piece as a "Silver Jubilee" item. Do you actually see the words "Silver Jubilee" used anywhere on the 2555X head or cabinet? Again, it's a nice looking amp, and I'm sure it sound great!

Marshall (IMO) should remove the words "Silver Jubilee Re-Issue" from their advertisements, making it a 2555X only.


----------



## Ghostman

It's rightfully named "Silver Jubilee Reissue."


----------



## thegaindeli

Ghostman said:


> It's rightfully named "Silver Jubilee Reissue."


It is not named "Silver Jubilee". It is named "2555X", and rightfully so.


----------



## Ghostman

thegaindeli said:


> It is not named "Silver Jubilee". It is named "2555X", and rightfully so.



Marshall website:






Game, Set, Match.


----------



## thegaindeli

Ghostman said:


> Marshall website:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game, Set, Match.


Advertised as "Silver Jubilee Re-Issue" - not a Silver Jubilee.


----------



## Ghostman

you're arguing an entirely different point than the one I pointed out. 

You said, "it's not a re-issue."


----------



## thegaindeli

An authentic Marshall 2555 Silver Jubilee!








2555X so-called "Silver Jubilee Re-Issue"...








Not even close!


----------



## thegaindeli

Ghostman said:


> you're arguing an entirely different point than the one I pointed out.
> 
> You said, "it's not a re-issue."


It is not a re-issue, nor is it a SJ series amplifier. In reality, Marshall designed a *new* amplifier _based on_ the 2555 design.

Instead of releasing an entirely a new amplifier, Marshall chose to duplicate the control and switching matrix of the 2555, voiced it similar to a 2555, and covered it in silver elephant tolex... At best, the 2555X pays homage to the 2555. 

This is IMO an example of satisfying demand through opportunistic marketing... Given the obvious differences in construction combined with the added features, some _could_ view such marketing as somewhat _deceptive_.

I personally love the fact that Marshall released a new amp. It looks awesome, and the clips sound great! However... It is not a Silver Jubilee.


----------



## Ghostman

thegaindeli said:


> It is not a re-issue,



As much as you want to say it's NOT a reissue, Marshall has an opinion for you on that....






There's no grey area here. LMAO


----------



## wardal

This is highly entertaining. I would love to hear what current owners of the originals say that own or have played the reissue.


----------



## Ghostman

Nuke would back me up on this one.


----------



## thegaindeli

Ghostman said:


> As much as you want to say it's NOT a reissue, Marshall has an opinion for you on that....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's no grey area here. LMAO


Oh, but there is! Marshall's marketing of this 2555X amplifier as a "Jubilee Re-issue" is exactly that. The original 1987 Silver Jubilee Series amplifiers are the only *true* Silver Jubilee amplifiers.

Why not build one yourself? Points to consider with a home build:

- Hand-wired in the USA. 
- All connections made using Kester 63/37 tin/lead solder. No RoHS!  
- Chassis mounted tube sockets and pots. 
- No external bias access - unless you want it.  
- Full size/surface mounted filter capacitors, because they look cool! 
- Easy repairs and/or mods with no risk of damage. 
- Cheaper. 

Yet, this would be no more a "Silver Jubilee" than a 2555X.


----------



## ddaxe

Been awhile since I've been on here... just bought a 900 DR.. out of pity.. for a buddy.. lol.. j/k.. but I did get a 900... Here's my rig.. ready for action.. opening an arena gig for State of Shock.. I will never part with my Jub.. well.. that's until I take the ol dirt nap.... this rig kicks major A$$... !


----------



## mickeydg5

deleted

oops


----------



## El Gringo

the best amp i have ever owned .i am still amazed at how much i love this new amp and matching cab with the V30's .i will never need a distortion /overdrive pedal ever. this amp is so much fun to play along with my 2014 R9 .Talk about a match made in tone heaven between Jim Marshall and Les Paul !!!.


----------



## mark_heppenstall

Hey guys, I'm looking to buy an original Silver Jubilee head and was wondering if anybody has one on here for sale? I'm UK based in Leeds West Yorkshire. 

I Have a 2001 Gibson LP Standard that I could trade for one or pay cash if need be.

Also what are Jube experts thoughts on the new reissue? Are they as good as the originals and worth paying out the money for?

Thanks


----------



## plexilespaul

mark_heppenstall said:


> Hey guys, I'm looking to buy an original Silver Jubilee head and was wondering if anybody has one on here for sale? I'm UK based in Leeds West Yorkshire.
> 
> I Have a 2001 Gibson LP Standard that I could trade for one or pay cash if need be.
> 
> Also what are Jube experts thoughts on the new reissue? Are they as good as the originals and worth paying out the money for?
> 
> Thanks


if you can afford it get the real deal. don't settle for less. the reissue use different trannies and parts to get it's tone. it's not the same amp .


----------



## wardal

plexilespaul said:


> if you can afford it get the real deal. don't settle for less. the reissue use different trannies and parts to get it's tone. it's not the same amp .



I've never owned an original or played one for that matter but I was reading on a forum that a guy overseas bought a reissue. He owns an original and sent back the reissue because he said they were that close in sound when the same power tubes were used.


----------



## plexilespaul

wardal said:


> I've never owned an original or played one for that matter but I was reading on a forum that a guy overseas bought a reissue. He owned an original and sent back the reissue because he said they were that close in sound when the same power tubes were used.


 
and that makes the reissue the same amp? its not.
i said it before and i will say it again the reissue has the same looks and circuit but its built completly different and it has completly different parts. now with the the 2555sl you can say its built pretty much same as the original... (built from leftover parts from the discontinued jubilee)

they could sound similiar (i personally think the reissue sounds great but a different from a jubilee in charcter)but what makes the vintage one tick is how it behaves when you turn it up like the old jcm 800's. i saw a clip of the reissue and the guy demoing the reissue has the volume on 8 on the dial and he keeps explaining the tone with no ear plugs...with the original on 8 your house breaks down. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJpkUXtPKM

check 15:33 

i will say that marshall built an excellent sounding amp paying homage to the original jubilee....thumbs up!!


----------



## slivoid

Hi !
Do you think peut NOS tubes, like RFT on m'y 2555 Slash is a good idéal ?
In regard of your experiences, what's the best combinaison ?
Thanks !


----------



## mickeydg5

RFT's are nice but there are plenty current production to try as well.
People like Winged C (no longer produced), Shuguang B's, JJ KT77, 6CA7 and so on.
Its a preference.


----------



## slivoid

Thanks mickey !
But i spoke about preamp tubes. Sorry, I wasn't clear...
I can buy 2 RCA for a reasonable price. And I have 2 RFT on my JCM800.
But the final question is : is mid-gain amp deserve NOS tubes, or as you say, current production is definitively enough ?


----------



## mickeydg5

When it comes to preamp tubes it is wide open. Even the same make tubes can be different. Hoard a stash and keep what you like for your amplifier(s).
Some will be higher gain, some lower, some brighter, some darker. Find the characters you like.

Some see old stock RCA as a good workhorse, RFT as less high end, Mullard long types as a pinnacle, Telefunken ribbed as a go to and Matsushiita slant as a great all around tube.
Check out the big preamp thread and others.
http://www.marshallforum.com/workbench/3824-preamp-tubes-who-what-when-where-why-how.html

Roll'em.


----------



## slivoid

More than 500 pages... Thanks


----------



## mulletmule

thegaindeli said:


> Oh, but there is! Marshall's marketing of this 2555X amplifier as a "Jubilee Re-issue" is exactly that. The original 1987 Silver Jubilee Series amplifiers are the only *true* Silver Jubilee amplifiers.
> 
> Why not build one yourself? Points to consider with a home build:
> 
> - Hand-wired in the USA.
> - All connections made using Kester 63/37 tin/lead solder. No RoHS!
> - Chassis mounted tube sockets and pots.
> - No external bias access - unless you want it.
> - Full size/surface mounted filter capacitors, because they look cool!
> - Easy repairs and/or mods with no risk of damage.
> - Cheaper.
> 
> Yet, this would be no more a "Silver Jubilee" than a 2555X.



I bought one. I don't care what you call it......it sounds awesome!!! You could put brown telex on it and call it "the turd" but it doesn't change the way it sounds. 

Kudos to anyone who owns the original. I had a vintage Boogie MKIIC+ and a MK V that did a great replication of that amp. I sold the original because I couldn't gig with it as it was so collectible. 

They certainly made some improvements on the new one. I agree without the same parts it's not going to sound exact. I think it's close enough to call it a re-issue.

Chevy has been making Corvettes for a long time. If you buy one today you have 2015. Your dad has a 62'.......but you still have a vette. It's just newer


----------



## marshallmellowed

I might be tempted if it came in black  .


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> I might be tempted if it came in black  .



OK, I was tempted anyway. I'll be giving mine a test drive next weekend (30 day return, of course).


----------



## mulletmule

marshallmellowed said:


> OK, I was tempted anyway. I'll be giving mine a test drive next weekend (30 day return, of course).



Congrats.....let us know what you think. My guess is Silver will be your new favorite color lol. Seriously I think you'll want to keep it!!

Start with the EQ all at 12:00 and lead master and input gain at 2:00.


----------



## marshallmellowed

mulletmule said:


> Congrats.....let us know what you think. My guess is Silver will be your new favorite color lol. Seriously I think you'll want to keep it!!
> 
> Start with the EQ all at 12:00 and lead master and input gain at 2:00.



Well, 2 days in and sorry to say I'm not in love. I can see why some would like the amp, with it's different voicing and all, but it's not the voicing I look for in a Marshall. It's a darker sounding amp with an extended bass and some high end sizzle, at least that's the way I would describe it. I can get decent tones from it, pretty much like the recordings I've heard, but next to my other Marshall's, it sounds a bit flat and one dimensional. I think it's the lack of upper mids, which I feel is an important element of the Marshall DNA. Not knocking the amp or those who like it, it's just not doing it for _me_. Just like with any amp, it's a personal preference. Oh, and before anyone asks, yes, I've set the bias and played around with some different tubes (no significant difference).


----------



## mulletmule

marshallmellowed said:


> Well, 2 days in and sorry to say I'm not in love. I can see why some would like the amp, with it's different voicing and all, but it's not the voicing I look for in a Marshall. It's a darker sounding amp with an extended bass and some high end sizzle, at least that's the way I would describe it. I can get decent tones from it, pretty much like the recordings I've heard, but next to my other Marshall's, it sounds a bit flat and one dimensional. I think it's the lack of upper mids, which I feel is an important element of the Marshall DNA. Not knocking the amp or those who like it, it's just not doing it for _me_. Just like with any amp, it's a personal preference. Oh, and before anyone asks, yes, I've set the bias and played around with some different tubes (no significant difference).



It's so funny how opinions differ...... But that's what makes the world a beautiful place! I appreciate your opinion as given your collection you are a Marshall fan like myself. Just curious as to what guitar/pickups your using? I don't really notice a lack of upper mids, and that is what I look for in an amp. The lows and highs to me are perfect. And I find it certainly has the Marshall thump! I'm not using the 2551AV cab but I'm really curious if that would make a difference for you as the V30's are mid voiced. I'd really like to try one. I did run it through my 1960AX with cream backs. But I don't mind the 1960A. Others swear by the V30 for the Jub!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

mulletmule said:


> It's so funny how opinions differ...... But that's what makes the world a beautiful place! I appreciate your opinion as given your collection you are a Marshall fan like myself. Just curious as to what guitar/pickups your using? I don't really notice a lack of upper mids, and that is what I look for in an amp. The lows and highs to me are perfect. And I find it certainly has the Marshall thump! I'm not using the 2551AV cab but I'm really curious if that would make a difference for you as the V30's are mid voiced. I'd really like to try one. I did run it through my 1960AX with cream backs. But I don't mind the 1960A. Others swear by the V30 for the Jub!!



Yeah, it's all good. I tried several guitars (see my sig) ranging from a strat-style with an EV Frankenstein to my SG with 57 Classics, some sounding better than others (of course). As for speakers, I''m using my Hellatone 60L loaded cabs, which are Celestion "broken-in" V30's with a 55Hz resonant frequency. They are basically a V30 with sightly more low end and less of a treble spike (like present in a conventional V30). They should be perfectly suited for the 2555x, based on what I've read. The amp does have plenty of "mids", just not what I would call "upper mids", they are focused in a different frequency range than your typical Marshall.


----------



## mulletmule

marshallmellowed said:


> Yeah, it's all good. I tried several guitars (see my sig) ranging from a strat-style with an EV Frankenstein to my SG with 57 Classics, some sounding better than others (of course). As for speakers, I''m using my Hellatone 60L loaded cabs, which are Celestion "broken-in" V30's with a 55Hz resonant frequency. They are basically a V30 with sightly more low end and less of a treble spike (like present in a conventional V30). They should be perfectly suited for the 2555x, based on what I've read. The amp does have plenty of "mids", just not what I would call "upper mids", they are focused in a different frequency range than your typical Marshall.



It just might not be the amp for you! The EQ is very sensitive on the Jubilee. I found having the pres higher than I would normally have it on a Marshall really brought out the upper mids. And it does not affect anything negatively. I run the EQ much different as well. Did you try pulling out the rhythm clip on the lead channel?

I found killer Angus, Slash and Lifeson tones. But again it may not be your cup of tea. I will say I have 9 Gibsons. All sound pretty good through it but some better than others. It really likes Les Pauls


----------



## marshallmellowed

mulletmule said:


> It just might not be the amp for you!



Exactly. I do know how to dial amps, even to the point of being "unorthodox" (hehe). Believe me, I've put the amp through the ringer for the last 2 days with all types of crazy settings (yes I tried the rythm clip), and it's just not for me. Just about every amp I have can do ACDC, a couple much better than the 2555x. Like I said, not bashing on the amp, just not for me.


----------



## mulletmule

Hey at least you satisfied your curiosity brother!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

mulletmule said:


> Hey at least you satisfied your curiosity brother!!



That I did, I hope I get a chance to make some comparison clips before I have to have it returned, just for future reference and my poor memory. I've more than once bought the same amp twice, just because I couldn't remember why I didn't connect with it.


----------



## microhead

Anyone looking to unload a 3005 Jubilee? I'd be interested in taking a look. Just saying.


----------



## marshallmellowed

For anyone interested, this is what it looked like in my JMD box (a little out of focus)...


----------



## mulletmule

Looks cool to me! I don't actually mind it in silver either.... But thanks for sharing as many don't like silver.


----------



## RickyLee

marshallmellowed said:


> For anyone interested, this is what it looked like in my JMD box (a little out of focus)...



You looking to sell that JMD head cab? I have a JMD chassis, but the amp does not work as that computer board section is bad. Still can't find a cheap one that has other issues so I can make one good working JMD. But I would be interested in that cab shell if it fits the standard JCM800 2204 type chassis.

Regarding the testing you been doing and the Jubilee tone, you will hear a huge difference running V30's with that circuit. When I went to my friends house to buy his old Jubilee Silver slant 4X12, we had a jam that day. I brought my '87 Silver 2555 over and ran it through that silver 4X12 for the first half of the night. We took a break and I removed two of that cabs stock T-75 speakers and loaded in two almost new V30's from the 90's that my buddy through in with the cab for an extra $100. I paid him $350 for the Silver 4X12 and then another $100 for those two basically NOS 90's V30's. That was a lucky score for sure. Loaded the V30's in an X pattern. Fired the 2555 back up and WOW. You want to talk about a musical Orgasm. Then I ran the amp Master Volume up a bit higher from the level we were at with a full band and the tone got even more amazing. I think I might have got the MV up to about 7 for a few minutes of insanely loud guitar playing. The amp got even more focused and 3D like and was reminding me of when I seen Jason Bonham doing Zep in a very small club, with me sitting in front of the lead guitar players JCM800 vertical input 2203/2204 (not sure which it was). I had the same blooming harmonic overtones unfolding into sweet feedback and the midrange crunch was razor sharp. Bottom end was detailed and focused and knock you out punchy. I had no lacking mids or upper mids.

Now something I was thinking about with your observations vs my experience with my 2555 as well as my '89 2550 and my 2555 Jubilee Clone, is my bridge humbucker in my guitar is very midrange voiced and has a very high output. This might also help the Jubilee get into the detailed mids/upper mids territory.

As for those Hellatone 60L, I have some of them in other cabs and they are one of my faves. Can't remember if I ran my Jubilee amps through them though.

Another thing that is a great pairing withe Jubilee circuit is running an EQ up front or in the loop set for a mid boost.

And last thing I should add is that the Jubilee tone stack is a completely different voiced circuit than your standard Plexi/2203 tone stack. Also, the Jubilee uses a 100K pot for the midrange control. If you turn up the mids too much, it gets a bit funky. There is a sweet spot with that mid pot but it comes off sounding a bit more mid scooped than a 2203, but then add in the V30's and you're cutting through the mix with no problems.


----------



## mulletmule

RickyLee said:


> You looking to sell that JMD head cab? I have a JMD chassis, but the amp does not work as that computer board section is bad. Still can't find a cheap one that has other issues so I can make one good working JMD. But I would be interested in that cab shell if it fits the standard JCM800 2204 type chassis.
> 
> Regarding the testing you been doing and the Jubilee tone, you will hear a huge difference running V30's with that circuit. When I went to my friends house to buy his old Jubilee Silver slant 4X12, we had a jam that day. I brought my '87 Silver 2555 over and ran it through that silver 4X12 for the first half of the night. We took a break and I removed two of that cabs stock T-75 speakers and loaded in two almost new V30's from the 90's that my buddy through in with the cab for an extra $100. I paid him $350 for the Silver 4X12 and then another $100 for those two basically NOS 90's V30's. That was a lucky score for sure. Loaded the V30's in an X pattern. Fired the 2555 back up and WOW. You want to talk about a musical Orgasm. Then I ran the amp Master Volume up a bit higher from the level we were at with a full band and the tone got even more amazing. I think I might have got the MV up to about 7 for a few minutes of insanely loud guitar playing. The amp got even more focused and 3D like and was reminding me of when I seen Jason Bonham doing Zep in a very small club, with me sitting in front of the lead guitar players JCM800 vertical input 2203/2204 (not sure which it was). I had the same blooming harmonic overtones unfolding into sweet feedback and the midrange crunch was razor sharp. Bottom end was detailed and focused and knock you out punchy. I had no lacking mids or upper mids.
> 
> Now something I was thinking about with your observations vs my experience with my 2555 as well as my '89 2550 and my 2555 Jubilee Clone, is my bridge humbucker in my guitar is very midrange voiced and has a very high output. This might also help the Jubilee get into the detailed mids/upper mids territory.
> 
> As for those Hellatone 60L, I have some of them in other cabs and they are one of my faves. Can't remember if I ran my Jubilee amps through them though.
> 
> Another thing that is a great pairing withe Jubilee circuit is running an EQ up front or in the loop set for a mid boost.
> 
> And last thing I should add is that the Jubilee tone stack is a completely different voiced circuit than your standard Plexi/2203 tone stack. Also, the Jubilee uses a 100K pot for the midrange control. If you turn up the mids too much, it gets a bit funky. There is a sweet spot with that mid pot but it comes off sounding a bit more mid scooped than a 2203, but then add in the V30's and you're cutting through the mix with no problems.



Thanks for the tips! The only V30's I've had were in boogie cabs but I'm pretty sure they voice them differently for Mesa. So the Marshall V30 is more mid focused? I am running mine through a stock 1960A. I'm dying to try a silver cab. There is one coming into GC next week.


----------



## marshallmellowed

RickyLee said:


> You looking to sell that JMD head cab?
> Regarding the testing you been doing and the Jubilee tone, you will hear a huge difference running V30's with that circuit.
> 
> As for those Hellatone 60L, I have some of them in other cabs and they are one of my faves. Can't remember if I ran my Jubilee amps through them though.



I'll probably hang onto the JMD cab, in case I decide to sell it some day and want to keep the plexi box I have the JMD chassis in right now. If you have the Hellatone 60L's, then you probably already know they are a re-labeled Celestion V30, only with a resonant frequency of 55Hz. Not that much different than a standard V30, just less harsh in the high end and a bit more lows. I think the Jube re-issue is a good sounding amp, just not one I'm looking to spend $1500 on right now. It is also possible your 87 sounds a little different than the new re-issues. I like my other amps just fine for now, maybe down the road I'll re-visit this amp. I like the looks of the 2555SL, but there doesn't seem to be many for sale on the used market.


----------



## Ade2064

plexilespaul said:


> and that makes the reissue the same amp? its not.
> i said it before and i will say it again the reissue has the same looks and circuit but its built completly different and it has completly different parts. now with the the 2555sl you can say its built pretty much same as the original... (built from leftover parts from the discontinued jubilee)
> 
> they could sound similiar (i personally think the reissue sounds great but a different from a jubilee in charcter)but what makes the vintage one tick is how it behaves when you turn it up like the old jcm 800's. i saw a clip of the reissue and the guy demoing the reissue has the volume on 8 on the dial and he keeps explaining the tone with no ear plugs...with the original on 8 your house breaks down.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcJpkUXtPKM
> 
> check 15:33
> 
> i will say that marshall built an excellent sounding amp paying homage to the original jubilee....thumbs up!!





Thats exactly what i found , i had to have the volume way up to be anywhere near gig levels, it didnt seem loud enough for a 100watt marshall! It was a bit flat sounding too, not a very 3 dimensional sound. I ended up getting a 2203x instead.


----------



## mulletmule

Where is gig level on the original? My 2555x has to be at 1:00. Not very loud at 12:00 but when you hit 2:00 it's blistering loud. If memory serves me correctly that's how my original 80's 800 was.

But at 2:00 it sounds huge!!!! Love the amp!


----------



## marshallmellowed

Ade2064 said:


> Thats exactly what i found , i had to have the volume way up to be anywhere near gig levels, it didnt seem loud enough for a 100watt marshall! It was a bit flat sounding too, not a very 3 dimensional sound. I ended up getting a 2203x instead.



Same observations here, master volume on 7 was about the same as my HJS on 4. In low power mode, and tone controls at 5, I could run it wide open.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Yep, my 2558 doesn't open up till about 5.5 on MV. Killer at 6.


----------



## mulletmule

marshallmellowed said:


> Same observations here, master volume on 7 was about the same as my HJS on 4. In low power mode, and tone controls at 5, I could run it wide open.



I don't think it is quite as loud. But I believe the JS circuitry is different in how the channel master reacts with the the master volume. It has to be because each mode on the JS has its own channel volume. And of coarse at 50 watts I belive you could open it up. Again the JS doesn't have that option so it's kind of redundant. I do believe the JS might be a tad bit louder.

I feel like the JS got louder faster on the controls but at some point you had more on the knob to go but it didn't get louder. The reverse is true on the Jub, there is little volume increase until you hit 12:00. I'm sure the transformers are different. But I think there's more than enough volume you just have to have it at 1:00 or more. The good thing is the louder it gets the better it sounds


----------



## RickyLee

The Jubilee preamp circuit reacts differently to all its Marshall cousins. There's quite a few electronics reasons for this, but the main two that affect the audio signal well before the master volume is the clipping circuit and FX loop, or mainly the placement of that loop. The 2203/2204 and many of the related models of Marshall amps like he JVM, have a huge raw AC signal swing hitting the master volume and the phase inverter. The Jubilee has a bit less AC signal, and it is a bit more compressed, hitting the master volume and phase inverter.

This is why you need to get the Jubilee MV up in the area of 6 for it to start peeling paint. The 2203/2204 starts doing this around 2 to 3 on the MV.

Now with all that being said, you could run a slight signal boost in the Jubilee FX loop and it would have a bit punch and kick. Maybe with the re-issues, there is slightly different spec'ed value components as well as the pots having a slightly different taper to the old 80's parts.

ADD/EDIT: Actually, I can not speak for the JVM. I have not played one much less worked on one or looked at the schematic. Just speculating it is close to the 2203/4 from the talk. BUT it does have an FX loop where a stock 2203/4 does not. Having an FX loop means the signal is attenuated quite a bit, and depending how it is designed or built, possibly signal boosted back up after the loop. But not sure if it has the same raw audio signal swing hitting the MV as the 2203/4.


----------



## mulletmule

RickyLee said:


> The Jubilee preamp circuit reacts differently to all its Marshall cousins. There's quite a few electronics reasons for this, but the main two that affect the audio signal well before the master volume is the clipping circuit and FX loop, or mainly the placement of that loop. The 2203/2204 and many of the related models of Marshall amps like he JVM, have a huge raw AC signal swing hitting the master volume and the phase inverter. The Jubilee has a bit less AC signal, and it is a bit more compressed, hitting the master volume and phase inverter.
> 
> This is why you need to get the Jubilee MV up in the area of 6 for it to start peeling paint. The 2203/2204 starts doing this around 2 to 3 on the MV.
> 
> Now with all that being said, you could run a slight signal boost in the Jubilee FX loop and it would have a bit punch and kick. Maybe with the re-issues, there is slightly different spec'ed value components as well as the pots having a slightly different taper to the old 80's parts.
> 
> ADD/EDIT: Actually, I can not speak for the JVM. I have not played one much less worked on one or looked at the schematic. Just speculating it is close to the 2203/4 from the talk. BUT it does have an FX loop where a stock 2203/4 does not. Having an FX loop means the signal is attenuated quite a bit, and depending how it is designed or built, possibly signal boosted back up after the loop. But not sure if it has the same raw audio signal swing hitting the MV as the 2203/4.



Thanks for the info. In the end as long as it sounds good I guess it doesn't matter. I always found it odd I Couldnt turn the master past 4 on my JVM. Any more than that is unusable. So having the SJ on 6 or 7 to meet the same volume is fine. My DSL 50 needs to be turned up there too.


----------



## Punkerg1

Has anyone here ever seen a custom color 2555? I have a purple monster I always thought was retolexed but I took box to NAMM show once and one the guys from England said the only he ever saw before was in the Marshall museum, I've scoured the internet and have yet to find any pics other than silver or black.....


----------



## marshallmellowed

Punkerg1 said:


> Has anyone here ever seen a custom color 2555? I have a purple monster I always thought was retolexed but I took box to NAMM show once and one the guys from England said the only he ever saw before was in the Marshall museum, I've scoured the internet and have yet to find any pics other than silver or black.....



I believe what you have is the 2555 Barney signature amp. Not sure how many were made, but I think it may have been just the 1.


----------



## Punkerg1

"I believe what you have is the 2555 Barney signature amp. Not sure how many were made, but I think it may have been just the 1."

Could you post link or more info?


----------



## Punkerg1

I can post better picture when I go to studio....


----------



## marshallmellowed

Punkerg1 said:


> "I believe what you have is the 2555 Barney signature amp. Not sure how many were made, but I think it may have been just the 1."
> 
> Could you post link or more info?



I really want to, but the little voice in my head won't let me.


----------



## RufusFussbuster

Punkerg1 said:


> Has anyone here ever seen a custom color 2555? I have a purple monster I always thought was retolexed but I took box to NAMM show once and one the guys from England said the only he ever saw before was in the Marshall museum, I've scoured the internet and have yet to find any pics other than silver or black.....



Nice Barney Edition! Here's my Elmo Edition 2555.

The previous owner told me he ordered it from Marshall. Marshall told me it appeared to be factory tolex, but could not verify originality with records or anything. No matter; I did *not* buy it for the looks. 

Yours is the first I've seen besides this one in other than silver or black. I like the purple!

I've only had this one for just under a year - but me and this 2555, we've got a thing goin' on.


----------



## Punkerg1

ohh, so I have a clone)?)....I guess I have seen someone make a bluesbraker before so a red or purple 2555 would just be a matter of retolex, mine came from Guitar Center with matching cab......is there a way to verify this is not stock or if it is clone or modded? Any help is appricated.


----------



## Punkerg1

aaarrghhh, so ive been searching for amp builders named barney and elmo......
so now that i understand, does this make the other JUBs the Raiders?


----------



## mickeydg5

It could be a special order or recover.


----------



## Mr C

Hi I am a new member to this site, can anyone help. I am looking to sell my 1987 silver jubilee 2550 amp (2551a cab). Does anybody know how much I should expect to get for this? It's been in storage at my dads house for years, and is what I would consider to be excellent condition. I live in N.E. London


----------



## marshallmellowed

If anyone is interested, Music123 has a couple of open box/scratch & dent silver cabs (angled and straight) for $790 each.

http://www.music123.com/amplifiers-...profileCountryCode=US&profileCurrencyCode=USD


----------



## mulletmule

marshallmellowed said:


> If anyone is interested, Music123 has a couple of open box/scratch & dent silver cabs (angled and straight) for $790 each.
> 
> http://www.music123.com/amplifiers-...profileCountryCode=US&profileCurrencyCode=USD



Thanks for the heads up! I wish I saw this before I bought mine lol.


----------



## Madaxeman

Mr C said:


> Hi I am a new member to this site, can anyone help. I am looking to sell my 1987 silver jubilee 2550 amp (2551a cab). Does anybody know how much I should expect to get for this? It's been in storage at my dads house for years, and is what I would consider to be excellent condition. I live in N.E. London



Maybe £1200-£1500 for the head if its ultra mint. 
£300-400 ish for the cab. 

NB If it's been in storage for years it's quite likely that the electrolytic capacitors may have dried up. These will need replacing.


----------



## marshallmellowed

marshallmellowed said:


> I think the Jub re-issue is a good sounding amp, just not one I'm looking to spend $1500 on right now. It is also possible your 87 sounds a little different than the new re-issues. I like my other amps just fine for now, maybe down the road I'll re-visit this amp.



Well, I thought it might happen, and it did, although I didn't think it would be this soon. I came across a really good deal on another 2555x that I couldn't pass up, so looks like I'll be keeping this one. Guess that makes me a new member of the Jub "Re-Issue" club. I still don't like the grey, so it's going in my empty JMD box for now.


----------



## MarshallDog

marshallmellowed said:


> Well, I thought it might happen, and it did, although I didn't think it would be this soon. I came across a really good deal on another 2555x that I couldn't pass up, so looks like I'll be keeping this one. Guess that makes me a new member of the Jub "Re-Issue" club. I still don't like the grey, so it's going in my empty JMD box for now.



I'm not a fan of the grey either, think you'll get her retolexed in black?


----------



## mulletmule

marshallmellowed said:


> Well, I thought it might happen, and it did, although I didn't think it would be this soon. I came across a really good deal on another 2555x that I couldn't pass up, so looks like I'll be keeping this one. Guess that makes me a new member of the Jub "Re-Issue" club. I still don't like the grey, so it's going in my empty JMD box for now.



Welcome back! I love mine!!


----------



## marshallmellowed

MarshallDog said:


> I'm not a fan of the grey either, think you'll get her retolexed in black?



Probably not, just in case I ever did sell it and the buyer wanted the original grey tolex. It looks good enough in the black JMD box, but I might change the piping to white (JMD's have black piping).


----------



## marshallmellowed

mulletmule said:


> Welcome back! I love mine!!



Thanks


----------



## HotRats73

hi every one. 

i've bought a 2555x a couple weeks of weeks ago and I'm plenty satiafied so far, played at reharshals ones and in reharshals room 3 times. with the band sounded really good (master at 7, lead volume at 5, gain at 7) 

the only complaint is the lack of a led on the pedal...

I don't use the clean "channel" because I like use the head as a single channel but I'm plannig to replace the switcher with a custom one that includes a led and a single loop so i can put an eq or maybe an od or a fuzz in the switcher loop: the idea is to have the loop open when the clean channel is selected in order to easily match lead/clean volumes and/or have a second od flavour.

anyone tried this?


----------



## El Gringo

That is awesome !


----------



## JacksonCharvelAddict

HotRats73 said:


> hi every one.
> 
> i've bought a 2555x a couple weeks of weeks ago and I'm plenty satiafied so far, played at reharshals ones and in reharshals room 3 times. with the band sounded really good (master at 7, lead volume at 5, gain at 7)
> 
> the only complaint is the lack of a led on the pedal...
> 
> I don't use the clean "channel" because I like use the head as a single channel but I'm plannig to replace the switcher with a custom one that includes a led and a single loop so i can put an eq or maybe an od or a fuzz in the switcher loop: the idea is to have the loop open when the clean channel is selected in order to easily match lead/clean volumes and/or have a second od flavour.
> 
> anyone tried this?




I would also like something like this. I have found that I need a clean boost for the music I play. If I could switch my channel and turn off my boost at the same time I could definitely use this as a channel switcher.


----------



## HotRats73

I think I'll play the head as is for a while and then I'll have the channel switcher with loop built for me.

if you I put a line driver or an eq I can keep the gain high and have the clean channel matched in volume.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

CharvelFan said:


> I would also like something like this. I have found that I need a clean boost for the music I play. If I could switch my channel and turn off my boost at the same time I could definitely use this as a channel switcher.


I use a boost in the loop and simply use Lead channel almost exclusively.


----------



## HotRats73

I'm brought my rig at home from the rehearsal room since it's holiday time for the band so I'm experimenting with pedals and especially with various combinations of boost pedals and the 2555x.

At the moment I've found really useful to set the gain low on the jubilee (below 5) with two clean boosts in front of the amp:
this way I have a light/medium (depending on gain level) basic crunch sound with both no boost on, an hard rock crunch sound with the first boost on and a lead sound with both boosts on.

With lower gain settings the driven sound is not as fat as with higher settings but you can balance clean and dirty volumes much better so it's a tradeoff.

I'm using a custom made clean boost as first and and earthquacker devices tone job eq after it. Of course I stack them for leads or heavy distorted sounds

I'm also building (my preferred custom builder is doing it actually, LOL) a pedal inspired by the soldano soundman reducer wich is a passive switchable knob volume to put into fx loop instead of a clean boost. I prefer to work the other way around reducing volume for rhythm and unity for leads.


----------



## JacksonCharvelAddict

HotRats73 said:


> I'm brought my rig at home from the rehearsal room since it's holiday time for the band so I'm experimenting with pedals and especially with various combinations of boost pedals and the 2555x.
> 
> At the moment I've found really useful to set the gain low on the jubilee (below 5) with two clean boosts in front of the amp:
> this way I have a light/medium (depending on gain level) basic crunch sound with both boost on, an hard rock crunch sound with the first boost on and a lead sound with both boosts on.
> 
> With lower gain settings the driven sound is not as fat as with higher settings but you can balance clean and dirty volumes much better so it's a tradeoff.
> 
> I'm using a custom made clean boost as first and and earthquacker devices tone job eq.
> 
> I'm also building (my preferred custom builder is doing it actually, LOL) a pedal inspired by the soldano soundman reducer wich is a passive switchable knob volume to put into fx loop instead of a clean boost. I prefer to work the other way around reducing volume for rhythm and unity for leads.




I have tried the two boost thing too. I recently have been using a MXR ZW44 as my rhythm tone and then a Maxon OD9 for solos.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

Hmmm that's an idea...


----------



## thegaindeli

HotRats73 said:


> hi every one.
> 
> i've bought a 2555x a couple weeks of weeks ago and I'm plenty satiafied so far, played at reharshals ones and in reharshals room 3 times. with the band sounded really good (master at 7, lead volume at 5, gain at 7)
> 
> the only complaint is the lack of a led on the pedal...
> 
> I don't use the clean "channel" because I like use the head as a single channel but I'm plannig to replace the switcher with a custom one that includes a led and a single loop so i can put an eq or maybe an od or a fuzz in the switcher loop: the idea is to have the loop open when the clean channel is selected in order to easily match lead/clean volumes and/or have a second od flavour.
> 
> anyone tried this?


??? Mine has an LED on the footswitch.


----------



## HotRats73

oh really? you've been lucky, the head comes with a 90003 pedal as indicated in the marshall website.


----------



## HotRats73

CharvelFan said:


> I have tried the two boost thing too. I recently have been using a MXR ZW44 as my rhythm tone and then a Maxon OD9 for solos.



do you stack them?
I don't like to stack too many distortion flavours I prefer strictly clean boost to get more distortion from tube head.

of course I can use a single boost or no boosts and work the guitar volume as I've done so far with all my amps. 

But I think that a dual boost set up can be more flexible


----------



## JacksonCharvelAddict

HotRats73 said:


> do you stack them?
> I don't like to stack too many distortion flavours I prefer strictly clean boost to get more distortion from tube head.
> 
> of course I can use a single boost or no boosts and work the guitar volume as I've done so far with all my amps.
> 
> But I think that a dual boost set up can be more flexible




What I have been doing lately is running the ZW44 blended with the Jubilee's distortion and the maxon is totally clean. I have tried blending different distortion pedals before and it has usually sounded pretty terrible. The ZW44 seems to really blend really well with the Jubilee. I am running the maxon as a clean boost. I have the gain on the Jubilee around 6. I have an EQ I wanted to use as a solo boost instead but it adds a ton of noise to my signal.


----------



## HotRats73

I've played long time with a ts808 pedal as a boost but then I've chenged my tastes and don't like the color ts-type pedals add to your sound anymore. I'm sure I'll go back to ts one day, LOL. 

The eq i'm using is this: http://www.earthquakerdevices.com/shop/Tone Job/cat/13094
and it's a really, really good pedal. Not a cheap one but worth it.
can run at 18v so has a tons of heardoom wich may be important if you put a boost in front of it.

Placed second in my boost chain I use it to boost, of course volume, and just a bit of mids and highs


----------



## thegaindeli

HotRats73 said:


> oh really? you've been lucky, the head comes with a 90003 pedal as indicated in the marshall website.


It didn't come with one... I had to purchase one off of eBay. Works perfectly!


----------



## HotRats73

so You've been unlucky! LOL


----------



## HotRats73

Here a sound example of my 2555x with 2 boosts I've recorded few minutes ago.

I've played the same riff 6 times, 2 with no boost, 2 with one boost on, 2 with two boosts on.



Here some noodling on a backing track



Recorded at home at low volume (master at 7, lead volume at 1) with an sm58 in front of a 4x12 cab with V30s.


----------



## BanditPanda

Pretty good noodling there 73 !


----------



## HotRats73

Thank you your are too kind.
I was only intrested in hearing how records my rig even if at low volume and with a mic that maybe is not the best choice for guitar cabs.

then I thought that sharing with other jubilee users would have been nice


----------



## Jethro Rocker

That 2 boost idea is a good one, sounds great! I may just try that!


----------



## HotRats73

it takes few minutes to set up how much boost give with each pedal and to decide and the order but then I find this solution easy and rewarding.

and if one of the two boostd has some eqing options (like an eq) you can actually have 4 sounds: no boost, boost one, boost two, both.


----------



## Jethro Rocker

I run a clean boost in loop right now for solo volume boosts. I should try Bad Monkey and another up front for fun.


----------

